# Deluhi Megathread (Far East Dizain and all things post Deluhi)



## Bloody_Inferno

deluhi

There may as well be a thread about them. 

Some of you here have already heard of these guys, but for the rest, it's J-Rock with a heap of awesome metal riffs. It even features ex Galneryus bassist Yu-to so there's a bit of cred right there. Enjoy. 











And their guitarist Leda is also a monster shredder:


----------



## ralphy1976

i remember JohnIce creating a thread on J-pop and watching that revolver blast video!!!


----------



## ArkaneDemon

J-Rock puts North American rock to shame, man. Let's move to Japan, fuck this continent.


----------



## Mordacain

ArkaneDemon said:


> J-Rock puts North American rock to shame, man. Let's move to Japan, fuck this continent.



J-Pop puts NA-Pop to shame as well (not that that's saying much). Wish I could check this out, but at work currently


----------



## Murmel

J-rock > all.
I honestly wish there were more people listening to it, the stuff they incorporate into their music is incredible. In my town, I'm like the only one who does except for one of my friends but he only plays the clarinet so... 

Thanks for the links Inferno, they're pretty god damn awesome


----------



## ArkaneDemon

I have come to the realization that J-Rock is more metal than a lot of the entry level metal from North America. Like DevilDriver, Disturbed, shit like that. Entry level metal should be eradicated and replaced with this. lol


----------



## Murmel

ArkaneDemon said:


> I have come to the realization that J-Rock is more metal than a lot of the entry level metal from North America. Like DevilDriver, Disturbed, shit like that. Entry level metal should be eradicated and replaced with this. lol


Entry level metal... Yeah... I guess you could call it that...


----------



## Deathbringer769

This band's style, mainly the guitarist, strikes me as a Japanese Children of Bodom.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

ralphy1976 said:


> i remember JohnIce creating a thread on J-pop and watching that revolver blast video!!!


 
It wouldn't surprise me. They've been around for over 2 years, I remember seeing an ESP ad with Leda and an MH a while back. It's only recently they're getting a decent amount of exposure, though they haven't released a full album yet. Funny enough, their newest single Departure (perhaps appropriately titled) is their most pop sounding effort.


----------



## ry_z

Bloody_Inferno said:


> http://www.deluhi.com/




This is pretty sweet.


----------



## Psychobuddy

Murmel said:


> I honestly wish there were more people listening to it, the stuff they incorporate into their music is incredible. Thanks for the links Inferno, they're pretty god damn awesome



Basically this!

Thanks much! I will be checking them out.


----------



## Variant

J-Rock needs more beards. That's all.


----------



## ThorSilhouette

hell yeah, orion once again is my jam.


----------



## Bruiser

There's something about the Japanese and their brain operating on an entirely different level when it comes to art and music. Hell, really almost anything done by the Japanese is far more interesting and skillful than what you see in the western world.


----------



## powergroover

yes the music is good but im still not too fond of the visual kei though


----------



## Murmel

powergroover said:


> yes the music is good but im still not too fond of the visual kei though


Heh, that's one of the things I like about Japanese bands. Though I honestly wouldn't care if they weren't VK, it just makes it a little more interesting to watch.


----------



## adaman

Thanks for the post, I loves me some J-Rock


----------



## Kr1zalid

Cool


----------



## MSalonen

Awesome new discovery for me, thanks!

Am I the only one who wants their wardrobe as much as their gear? (probably )


----------



## ry_z

MSalonen said:


> Am I the only one who wants their wardrobe as much as their gear? (probably )



Nope.


----------



## Wiz

Their stuff is pretty hard to find! iTunes I'm guessing?


----------



## Decreate

you can try YESASIA: Online Shopping for Japanese, Korean, and Chinese Movies, TV Dramas, Music, Games, Books, Comics, Toys, Electronics, and more! - Free Shipping - North America Site


----------



## ry_z

CDJapan has their stuff as well.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Pretty cool stuff!




MSalonen said:


> Am I the only one who wants their wardrobe as much as their gear? (probably )


 
Check all your friends sisters closets yet? lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yesasia and CDJapan is where it's all at.


----------



## ry_z

Bloody_Inferno said:


> http://www.deluhi.com/It even features ex Galneryus bassist Yu-to so there's a bit of cred right there. Enjoy.



Okay, so it took me until just now to realize that Yu-to from Galneryus is Leda in this band. I kept looking at Deluhi's bassist Aggy and thinking "wait, that's not right"


----------



## astaroth

Hey great intro man, this stuff rocks. Reminds me of XJapan-ish kind of fast Jrock, altho they definitely have a lot more explosive elements.

Oh and I think the comments comparing them to Bodom were pretty apt, but to me they also sound kind of like Into Eternity.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

ry_z said:


> Okay, so it took me until just now to realize that Yu-to from Galneryus is Leda in this band. I kept looking at Deluhi's bassist Aggy and thinking "wait, that's not right"


 
Wait, I'm confused now.  I cant remember exactly who's who, all I remember is that the bassist from Galneryus is in this band now. Still, no big loss, Galneryus' new bassist Taka is even better.


----------



## ry_z

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Wait, I'm confused now.  I cant remember exactly who's who, all I remember is that the bassist from Galneryus is in this band now.



With Galynerus he went by the name Yu-to and played bass:







With Deluhi he goes by the name Leda and plays guitar:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

That's it. I knew that was him but wasn't sure of it. Cheers.

It freaks me out that he's great in both guitar and bass.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

My obsession is getting beyond control. 

I'm also bumping this thread with info on Leda's gear. 

*Guitars*

ESP Cygnus There's already a thread about that guitar






Navigator Flying V (IIRC same specs as the Cygnus, customised by Leda himself. He may have had an SD SH14 at one point)






ESP Arrow w/Blackouts (From the Revolver Blast PV)

ESP Horizon-II (From their earlier PVs)






Edwards Explorer (Mostly used live)






Edwards Cherryburst LP
Edwards SG
Jackson Stars RR V (pre Deluhi)



*Amps*

Marshall 2203KK Head (Cab unknown)
Marshall MG2FX (Practice Amp)
Madison amps (Grave Seed days)

*Pedals/Effects*

Bootleg Cool-Man
Jim Dunlop Crybaby
Nano Clone Pedal
Line 6 Pocket Pod






Source: Four Rebel St


----------



## ry_z

I saw that bump coming.


----------



## indrangelion

Hey all! Long time lurker, first time poster  Since I'm a massive DELUHI fan I've decided to post here first.

I created a thread not so long ago with Leda's gear over on FourRebelStars.com. Thanks Bloody_inferno for sharing these with the SevenString guys, I didn't know such thread existed on this forum haha. I have updated the list since last time, and with some more tidbits on what Leda is using:

*Pickups:*
EMG (Fitted on his Flying V at one point. Not sure which models)
Seymour Duncan Blackouts
Chrome Seymour Duncan SH-14
Seymour Duncan SPH90 neck (current)
Seymour Duncan Dimebucker (current)
Bill Lawrence L-500 bridge (current)

*Strings:*
DR strings most of the time
DR Red Devils used for s[K]ape:Goat & Two Hurt PV

*Amps:*
Mesa Boogie Rectifier head & cab

*Pedals & Effects:*
Jim Dunlop Crybaby
Nano Clone Pedal
Line 6 Pocket Pod
Ex-pro 30 Volt Overdrive
Ex-pro PW-R + Ex-pro PW-T Wireless system
Noah' sark Blue
Noah' sark ABC 1
Noah' sark Wah Wah
Boot-Leg COMP-DX
Boot-Leg Cool-man II
Boot-Leg Gain Helper
ProCo RAT
Boss OD-3 Overdrive
Boss GT-10
Korg DT 10

I also came across these photos which were taken during ESP Craft House (Shibuya)'s Leda Exhibition early in December this year. These are actually Leda's very own guitars, borrowed for the exhibition




































And here's a quick shot of his acoustics






I just placed an order for Leda's Cygnus, which will be ready in 3-4 months time  

And surprisingly enough, Leda had a short stint with Dean guitars before starting Deluhi in 2008. He can be seen playing a few models here:




I also had the privilege of flying over to Kumagaya, Japan last month just to see DELUHI live! All I can say is, you REALLY have to go and see them! They put on such an amazing show!! There is nothing like listening and headbanging to G.A.L.D, Revolver Blast, and F.T.O being played without any breaks in between! Sujk (the drummer) performed a speed metal version of the Super Mario theme song!


----------



## ry_z

indrangelion said:


>






I love the covered/uncovered pickup look, especially with the blade humbucker in the bridge. I used to have the same look on my Jackson, before I replaced the shitty Agile neck pickup.


----------



## signalgrey

Korean Metal is pretty effin lame. 

BUT

K-Pop girls are a thousand times hotter....a THOUSAND!


----------



## ry_z

...What?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

indrangelion!

If anything, I should be thanking YOU for the info. I recently signed up to FourRebelStars just to get what I know. Hell, I was so close to ordering an Ibanez Iceman with similar specs as the Cygnus just because.... except I can't get along with the Dimebucker so I'll go with a D-Activator X instead. 

And it's also awesome that not only have you seen Deluhi live, but you're an Aussie too!


----------



## Murmel

signalgrey said:


> Korean Metal is pretty effin lame.
> 
> BUT
> 
> K-Pop girls are a thousand times hotter....a THOUSAND!


I DEEM THIS FALSE!


----------



## damnation669

Welcome


----------



## indrangelion

Bloody_Inferno said:


> indrangelion!
> 
> If anything, I should be thanking YOU for the info. I recently signed up to FourRebelStars just to get what I know. Hell, I was so close to ordering an Ibanez Iceman with similar specs as the Cygnus just because.... except I can't get along with the Dimebucker so I'll go with a D-Activator X instead.
> 
> And it's also awesome that not only have you seen Deluhi live, but you're an Aussie too!



Haha I know eh? I'm veeeerrrryyy pleased to know that there's another DELUHI fan down under! If they ever announce any more dates next year, you should come with me!  That night was simply the best night of my life! Well mainly because Leda actually smiled and pointed at me for being the only crazy idiot doing silly air guitar moves  Hey what name did you sign up under on FourRebelStars? You can find me hovering the shoutbox most of the time, so please drop by and say hi when you can!

The Iceman idea could definitely work as an alternative to the Cygnus! That guitar is a bit odd, being a bolt-on 25,5" C necked, unsealed body and a P-90 on the neck. But all part of the charm I guess. There's an old white ESP phoenix custom floating on eBay at the moment, and with some minor tweaking, could definitely pass as another option!

Ordering the Cygnus was probably the best financial decision I ever made, since ESP is getting Leda to personally sign the guitar for me when it's done 

Cheers mate, oh and happy new year too!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

indrangelion said:


> Haha I know eh? I'm veeeerrrryyy pleased to know that there's another DELUHI fan down under! If they ever announce any more dates next year, you should come with me!  That night was simply the best night of my life! Well mainly because Leda actually smiled and pointed at me for being the only crazy idiot doing silly air guitar moves  Hey what name did you sign up under on FourRebelStars? You can find me hovering the shoutbox most of the time, so please drop by and say hi when you can!
> 
> The Iceman idea could definitely work as an alternative to the Cygnus! That guitar is a bit odd, being a bolt-on 25,5" C necked, unsealed body and a P-90 on the neck. But all part of the charm I guess. There's an old white ESP phoenix custom floating on eBay at the moment, and with some minor tweaking, could definitely pass as another option!
> 
> Ordering the Cygnus was probably the best financial decision I ever made, since ESP is getting Leda to personally sign the guitar for me when it's done
> 
> Cheers mate, oh and happy new year too!




Happy New Year to you too! 

I've signed in under the same username as here. I wouldn't mind a good ESP, but I don't think that would look good with my Ibanez endorsement...  So yeah, it's kinda close eh. And the Phat Cats are sick, loved them on the Hellion sig. 

And yeah, another Japan trip would be great eh?


----------



## indrangelion

Beer for you as well mate  

Ah right your Ibanez endorsement  I remember reading up on it sometime ago!

Mate let's cross our fingers and hope they get back from their hiatus earlier than expected so us folks can see Deluhi live!

Good news in the mean time is that Leda will be a guest guitarist for the upcoming Galneryus tour around Feb-March. Maybe we should go and catch one of these shows? Hmmm...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

NICE! The Galneryus connection was the reason I checked out Deluhi in the first place. I'm glad I did.  

Crossing fingers now....


----------



## indrangelion

Haha same here. I stumbled upon a video of Leda from that Young Guitar DVD on Youtube around 2008, and I immediately thought...."She's cute...Wait...That's a dude! Yu-To?" 

Until this day I still imagine what if Youtube never existed....


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ah, so your Indra from the bmusic forums too!

I discovered them from the ESP MH II promo that he (or at the time I thought she) did during my first trip in 98. Never expected that was Yu-To. 

Also, going through the guitar pics, I noticed that the ESP Arrow stock Blackouts have been taken out with SD Passives. It's amazing that Leda has a decent rhythm tone considering his choice of amp (when he was using the Marshall KFK) and pickups are going to expect some old school Thrash sound. 

...and was he using Rectifires when you saw them?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Bobo

80's hair band called, they want their androgyny back. But seriously enough about Enuff Z'nuff, this is entertaining, everything Japanese is. I like the shredding. Feels a bit like a shreddy KSE.


----------



## ry_z

indrangelion said:


> I immediately thought...."She's cute...Wait...That's a dude!



People saying this never gets old to me. 

That live version of Frontier sounds great, though I think they need to turn down the backing track a bit.


----------



## indrangelion

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ah, so your Indra from the bmusic forums too!
> 
> I discovered them from the ESP MH II promo that he (or at the time I thought she) did during my first trip in 98. Never expected that was Yu-To.
> 
> Also, going through the guitar pics, I noticed that the ESP Arrow stock Blackouts have been taken out with SD Passives. It's amazing that Leda has a decent rhythm tone considering his choice of amp (when he was using the Marshall KFK) and pickups are going to expect some old school Thrash sound.
> 
> ...and was he using Rectifires when you saw them?



Haha yup I'm Indra  You can find me 'trolling a fair few forums on the net 

No he's still using the Marshall 2203KK all this time, including the show I went to. He's only using the rectifier for studio purposes. Here's a studio shot:
è¿&#8216;æ³å.±å&#8216;&#352;ã&#8364;&#8218;ã®ç&#8221;»å&#402; | DELUHI officialblog powered by ameba

Yeah I agree his rhythm tone is quite interesting. Very bassy and almost muddy but the gain is not all the way up. He has that "beast" function ON though most of the time.

Lol looks like someone finally uploaded something from their live DVD. Great DVD by the way, highly recommended despite missing a few key songs. My favourite bits would have to be from G.A.L.D onwards.



ry_z said:


> People saying this never gets old to me.
> 
> That live version of Frontier sounds great, though I think they need to turn down the backing track a bit.



They only had the backing track on for the guitar harmonies, piano/synth parts, and several backing vocal bits. Too bad they didn't show Leda's solo section from the show. He played this Indian/exotic sounding tune with just his Cygnus. Very hypnotic haha.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

indrangelion said:


> Yeah I agree his rhythm tone is quite interesting. Very bassy and almost muddy but the gain is not all the way up. He has that "beast" function ON though most of the time.
> 
> Lol looks like someone finally uploaded something from their live DVD. Great DVD by the way, highly recommended despite missing a few key songs. My favourite bits would have to be from G.A.L.D onwards.


 
You mean this:



And being the high gain player, I'm not surprised seeing the "beast" function on throughout the show.


----------



## indrangelion

Hell yeah that's the one  Though I'm still bummed they ended the DVD with Remember the Rain. They didn't even show the "ichi ni san" jump at the end of the gig.

It's funny though. Of all them Marshall's on stage, only one of the stacks are actually on  The rest are just dummies.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

indrangelion said:


> It's funny though. Of all them Marshall's on stage, only one of the stacks are actually on  The rest are just dummies.



Doesn't surprise me. Everyone that's not Yngwie has been doing that for donkey years. 

Also, just listening to some of the live footage, I'm starting to think that Leda's actually intentionally going for that thrashy scooped tone. A lot of the bassy tone he gets is actually Aggy, so he doesn't get to suffer the Justice for All syndrome. 

Now I'm actually looking forward to your thoughts once you get your Cygnus.


----------



## indrangelion

Justice for All syndrome lmao!

I think you may be right there. Their earlier live shows in '08/'09, Leda's guitars were a lot more dominating and very thick. Compared to the recent DVD, it does sound tamer/less bassier somehow. I think you could tell by the way he does that slide thing at the end of almost every song lol.

I'm very keen on hearing the L-500 and Phat Cat combo when the Cygnus gets here. And the overall feel of the neck. Yum. Just hoping that my Eleven Rack will do it justice


----------



## November5th

These guys are quite good,thanks for the info on this band.I have never heard of them until now.Leda is a pretty ripping player.Peace.

Dean


----------



## Van

I didn't think I'd ever hear a J-rock band that didn't make me want to cover my ears and hide in a ditch, but these guys are pretty decent


----------



## indrangelion

Here's a better quality vid of G.A.L.D and Revolver Blast for those who haven't watched the DVD. These guys need moar followers!



EDIT: Lmao someone actually uploaded the whole show on the tube


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I stumbled onto this and thought it's a good excuse for a bump. 

Looks like Leda's been using Jacksons as well.


----------



## ry_z

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Looks like Leda's been using Jacksons as well.



Damn tiny guys and their Vs that actually look reasonably-proportioned.


----------



## ArtDecade

ry_z said:


> Damn tiny guys and their Vs that actually look reasonably-proportioned.


 

 This is totally true! Ha. Also... most of the damn vids were taken down - at least they were on the American servers.

On a side J-Rock note, any word on the Luna Sea DVD? North American release maybe?


----------



## indrangelion

30th of March it seems  Can't wait!

On another Leda/Deluhi tidbit, he was a guest guitarist on one of Sound Holic's album. Here are the two tracks that involves Leda:





Even in standard tuning, the man still rips it up!


----------



## 13point9

Good stuff been listening to these guys when Orion once again came out, shame they haven't sorted out a full length yet, just hoping they don't go down the road most VK bands have been going lately


oh wait they're on hiatus? well bugger...


----------



## indrangelion

Sujk (the drummer), was supposed to announce something important today during his drum clinic session thingy...No word on it so far.

Fingers crossed it's their return date!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The Sound Holic stuff is amazing. Sweet!


----------



## eveningninja

Sup guys. I'm a freakin' Deluhi fanatic haha. Nice to see a thread dedicated to them.

I'll be excited to see some lives of Leda touring with Galneryus as a guitarist. If only I could afford to go see them...


----------



## indrangelion

Yay another Deluhist! Haha me too, I really hope they'll film those performances somehow.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I don't normally bump threads without substantial information, but this solo is just too awesome:



Whole tone and chromatic tapping FTW!


----------



## Nyx Erebos

The last vid of the OP make me think of a "soft" children of bodom.


----------



## indrangelion

Actually, Leda (the guitarist) said in an interview that he's actually a Bodom fan. He was a guitarist in a death melodic-ish metal band called Crimson Head, before joining Galneryus. Sort of in a similar vein with Bodom's early recordings


----------



## indrangelion

Well....Shit....

deluhi

_"Since the 1st December last year DELUHI have been on hiatus but today we have lifted the ban on announcements for a summer tour: &#8220;DELUHI LAST TOUR -VANDALISM-&#8221; after which DELUHI will disband. 

After the Autumn tour ended, DELUHI took a break in order to decide "so where do we go from here" however while in this state, because there was a member who had come to the decision to withdraw, Juri, Leda, Aggy, Sujk have confronted the idea that DELUHI cannot continue in these circumstances. 

After much sincere discussion about this matter, according to the four members of DELUHI, the band couldn't continue and moreover they decided that there would be no meaning in the DELUHI they continued with, so disbandment was the option they chose. 

To those fans who wished and waited for DELUHI's activity to restart, and those who continued supporting the band, we are very sorry to be making this kind of an announcement. 

It is a painful decision for all the members and staff to take. 

In July a final nationwide tour will start and with all built up over the past 3 years, they will show their full power with a live showing their full devotion, so with all the fans they can share an amazing moment. Until the last, everyone please see DELUHI with your own eyes. 

Until now, the fans who have continued to support DELUHI, to the guests too, thank you very much. 

DELUHI
BRAVEMAN PRODUCTIONS
2011.4.1_ "

If anyone is going, let me know. Packing up my bags now


----------



## Murmel

That's a shame, great band. They will be missed


----------



## yingmin

&#22235;&#26376;&#39340;&#40575;!!


----------



## ry_z

The old acceptable result of Deluhi disbanding would be Leda rejoining Galneryus, as 2nd guitar.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

yingmin said:


> &#22235;&#26376;&#39340;&#40575;!!





Though after checking the four rebel stars forum, this may be true.


----------



## Guitarman700

This is sad. Still wanna see them.


----------



## indrangelion

1st of April has come and gone...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yep, it's official. 



> I guess many of you will be shocked about this suddenly announcement
> I'm really sorry because the result is going like this
> 
> I think, I can't think about Deluhi without this four members
> Myself also can't take this as reality
> 
> please understand and think positively about Deluhi's breakup
> 
> During the hiatus, my throat condition is getting better
> and I'm concentrating about getting back after the hiatus
> and that's not change even now
> ntil the summer tour final, I'll fight with all might as Deluhi's Juri
> And I'll be really happy if you support me/us until the end
> 
> Juri





> First, I apologize for can't keep my promise
> I said, "we'll be back"
> but I'm really sorry for it's happen like this
> 
> the thinking "from now on, we'll going to take bigger step" on our hiatus, I always thinking about Deluhi
> 
> as for the value, I tought we're growing up and must be coming back
> I always see that vision
> I honestly don't think about the break up
> 
> 
> we discuss about the member retirement many times
> we respect 'his' decision
> and what can we do is to reach this decision
> 
> and what will I do about Deluhi?
> when I think about the remaining members,,,
> in this 3 years, we experience many things as four of us, we experience happiness and sadness together
> 
> Though we come back with the remaining 3 members
> Though we come back with new member
> that's not Deluhi
> 
> I don't think that at first and don't want to show it to you
> 
> I believe this is the best solution
> 
> I think the break up is the most betraying (news) all of you who waiting for us
> I'm terrible sorry
> 
> On last tour, we got many happniess and joy from all of you
> this time, we will return it
> 
> and together, send out the beloved member to new path he choose
> 
> I'm really thankful for the support we got
> It's a HUGE supply for us
> 
> 
> Leda





> I want to talk honestly
> It's me who want to retire
> 
> during the hiatus, I'm moved by the music and arts with flat condition
> and I'm begin to understand to change what kind of things I wish for
> and, because of that, as the result of thinking a lot for what am I obtain...
> I have this answer
> 
> As Deluhi, working with the members and staff, also, the most important, the fans
> I want to thank you
> I'm growing up with you
> 
> though it's illogical about saying this retirement, it's closing with the two words: break up
> I have complication with myself
> but, for the final tour,
> I want to enjoy my precious time with you
> though I'm alone when facing the terminal station (T/N Please remember what Leda said in last paragraph)
> though it's only a while, as Aggy from Deluhi
> though it's sad or happy, I want to receive it happily
> that's what I'm thinking
> 
> Aggy





> I'm sorry for sudden news
> I'm really sorry for the fans who feels really betrayed because believe Deluhi will come back
> 
> the members and staffs have a heavy discussion, not only the conclusion from 4 members of Deluhi
> 
> though the band want to continue again after the hiatus
> but can't be like that
> 
> For me, Deluhi is a huge existence
> I also live my life with Deluhi
> that's why I never think of breakup
> I'm really regret this
> 
> As for me, the members is feels like family
> it's the best about four of us doing live
> I love the present members from bottom of my heart
> that's why, it's good with the four of us
> 
> because of this four members of Deluhi
> plus or minus isn't necessary
> 
> With this four members of Deluhi, we begin
> so, when it comes to end, it should be end with this four people
> with Deluhi, I can realize many things, and I can really grow
> 
> I'm really glad for being able to playing music with Deluhi
> 
> and I'm really glad for being able to meet all of you
> not only for Deluhi's present members
> but also the fans and many people there
> 
> I'll go with all body and soul on Deluhi's last tour
> I'll be happy if you see our last
> 
> Though it'll be end, tahnk you for support Deluhi until now
> the fans who supports, staffs, and related people
> I thank you from the bottom of my heart for all your cooperation
> 
> Sujk



Thanks to Vamp&#9734; from the FourRebelStars forum and Deluhi Tweet Trsl (DELUHITweet_eng) on Twitter for this info. 

Ahh so ripped.


----------



## ry_z

Boooo


----------



## 13point9

LAAAAAME


----------



## yingmin

At least they had the courtesy to make their farewell notice Engrish as fuck.


----------



## indrangelion

Nice to see Leda again


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Speaking of which, got your Cygnus yet?


----------



## indrangelion

Not yet mate. Well one of the 15 Cygnus' you see on the video is probably mine, so I should hear about it pretty soon! It's cool that he actually tested all 15 himself 

http://www.espguitars.co.jp/blog/ar...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Please please let this come out on DVD.


----------



## ry_z

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Please please let this come out on DVD.



This. Holy shit, this.


----------



## indrangelion

Oh gawd YES! 

But no Everlasting?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

indrangelion said:


> Oh gawd YES!
> 
> But no Everlasting?



Yeah I noticed that. 

Though I'll admit that Whisper In The Red Sky ought to make up for it.


----------



## indrangelion

Another Leda/Deluhi news. They'll be releasing a "Best Of" record on the 27th July (the day of their very last show), called [VANDALISM]. The following tracks will be re-recorded, along with one new song:

Orion once again
HYBRID TRUTH
Baby play
&#12471;&#12455;&#12452;&#12489;
Vivid Place
&#40644;&#27849;&#12398;&#35698;&#12426;&#33865;
Rebel:Sicks, Shadow:Six
LORELEI
s[K]ape:goat
Two Hurt
G.A.L.D
REVOLVER BLAST
&#26032;&#37682;&#26410;&#30330;&#34920;&#26354; (New Song)

Leda's recent twitter entry says that the new song will feature a tuned down 7 string! Can't wait to hear what it'll sound like!


----------



## Murmel

^
Why the hell isn't Frontier on that album? I'm disappointed.  It's by far my favourite Deluhi song. No other song gets me going as hard as Frontier, except for the pre-chorus and chorus to Hybrid Truth. It's like so simple, yet so effective.


----------



## indrangelion

Too new perhaps? 

Maybe if they are going to re-record these songs, he probably figured it will turn out the same as the original. I dunno


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I'm just happy GALD, Lorelei and Hybrid Truth on the list. 

I'm curious about Two Hurt. Indra, you mentioned that when you saw them live, they played it directly after Baby Play... it would be interesting if they gave the re-recording the Drop-A treatment.


----------



## indrangelion

That would be awesome! Yup they did jump straight to Two Hurt after Baby Play, and I saw no tuning action on stage, and I don't think they transcribed it at all.

Do you have the Another Departure DVD? They did the same thing there with Two Hurt


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

indrangelion said:


> That would be awesome! Yup they did jump straight to Two Hurt after Baby Play, and I saw no tuning action on stage, and I don't think they transcribed it at all.
> 
> Do you have the Another Departure DVD? They did the same thing there with Two Hurt



Took a while but I figured it out somewhat:

Two Hurt in Drop C (the official clip):



Two Hurt in Drob Bb (on Surveillance):



...which comes to the conclusion that Baby Play is also on Drop Bb (Ivory and Irony may be too, but I'm convinced it's in Drop A). So this may be exactly what happened. I still don't have the DVD yet to check.... 

Yeah, it's not the best excuse for a bump but still...


----------



## indrangelion

Hmm that would explain it. I would need to listen to Baby Play a couple more times to be sure (the live ones at least lol).

In other Deluhi news. Here's the cover art for the new best-of album:






And they have named the new song! It's *Suna no Izumi*. Can be translated as *"Oasis"*

And they have a new look to boot too:





Leda looks a lot more like Uruha from The GazettE now XD

And them doing more silly things for the new comment video. Like speaking Thai and Indian, and Leda's random strumming  Fuck I want that Edwards Les Paul now

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AQSmzb2H3Y


----------



## Zei

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Please please let this come out on DVD.
> 
> *awesome galneryus and deluhi pic



Whoa whoa whoa. I'm way out of the loop now. Did Galneryus get a new vocalist?

On Deluhi, I couldn't get into too much of them aside from Hybrid Truth and the Ivory and Irony EP. I haven't heard anything after that, though, so I have a lot to catch up on...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Zei said:


> Whoa whoa whoa. I'm way out of the loop now. Did Galneryus get a new vocalist?



Yep, they did.


----------



## Zei

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Yep, they did.


Well, that was quick  I like their "new" stuff a lot.

And, to make this on topic, Leda is a beastly guitarist. Just watched his Young Guitar thing... twas very nice.


----------



## indrangelion

I may have translated this incorrectly, but...

I believe Leda will be releasing an instructional DVD!!! According to his twitter entry. Official announcement will be made on their site soon 

Preview:


----------



## BucketheadRules

However, awesome shreds. I shall have to check these guys out a bit more.


----------



## indrangelion

Believe me, mate. That's also what happened to me when I first discovered this band


----------



## Murmel

BucketheadRules said:


> However, awesome shreds. I shall have to check these guys out a bit more.



Dude seriously, there is nothing female about Leda in that video. Like, nothing at all. And this is coming from a straight dude.

I wonder why he always plays Oricon in these things, I'd love something else, not that it's a bad song.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

You mean Orion Once Again. 

Also he played Shade on the latter part of that vid... man that solo can melt any face.  I've actually borrowed bits off that for my latest recording...


----------



## Psychobuddy

indrangelion said:


> I may have translated this incorrectly, but...
> 
> I believe Leda will be releasing an instructional DVD!!! According to his twitter entry. Official announcement will be made on their site soon



You sir, have made my day. Well actually probably my week but whatever.


----------



## Murmel

Bloody_Inferno said:


> You mean Orion Once Again.
> 
> Also he played Shade on the latter part of that vid... man that solo can melt any face.  I've actually borrowed bits off that for my latest recording...



Yes I meant Orion Once Again. For some reason I can never get into my head that it's ORION not ORICON


----------



## ry_z

indrangelion said:


>




That rhythm tone = 

It has an awesome twanginess to it.


----------



## indrangelion

The Cygnus is very strat-like. Me thinks it's the most unStrat looking Strat 

Anyways, it's now official:
Leda

DVD Cover:









Coming out sometime in July. CAN'T FUCKING WAIT


----------



## eveningninja

So, I want to buy the Deluhi Live Blitzkrieg DVD, but the only ones I've found on yesasia and cdjapan are Region 2 (or so it seems). Do they not sell one that is compatible for Region 1?

Thanks guys.

-edit: Also, that Leda DVD Instructional looks tight. Are there gonna be subs? I'd still watch it anyway even if there weren't, but that'd be cool to actually understand him XD

-edit 2: And did the guy who ordered the Cygnus ever get it? How is it? I want one but maybe I'll go for a Phoenix since I don't think I can afford the Cygnus right now XD


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

eveningninja said:


> -edit: Also, that Leda DVD Instructional looks tight. Are there gonna be subs? I'd still watch it anyway even if there weren't, but that'd be cool to actually understand him XD


 
Highly unlikely on the subs. I'm struggling on the Janne Da Arc You instructional DVD. Somebody out there may fansub it but again, too much of a niche market. 



eveningninja said:


> -edit 2: And did the guy who ordered the Cygnus ever get it? How is it? I want one but maybe I'll go for a Phoenix since I don't think I can afford the Cygnus right now XD


 
You can ask Indra himself.


----------



## indrangelion

As pointed out by Bloody_Inferno (thanks mate), I did get that Cygnus. Just arrived today actually. Click his link to see some pictures of it 



> So, I want to buy the Deluhi Live Blitzkrieg DVD, but the only ones I've found on yesasia and cdjapan are Region 2 (or so it seems). Do they not sell one that is compatible for Region 1?



I bought my copy of Blitzkrieg from CDJapan, and it is REGION:ALL. So you'll be alright.


----------



## eveningninja

^ Sweet. Actually, is the one on YesAsia only Region 2? It seems to be listed for a cheaper price. What did the price of the DVD come out to on CDJapan for you once tax/shipping/conversion happened and everything? It'll be well worth the money haha, but I'm just curious if there's any difference between the price of the two sites.

Also, another question: on those CD+DVD singles they sell (such as The Farthest), what is on the DVD? Just the PV or is there any additional/live footage or something?

Thanks!

Deluhi 4 life (in my heart they're still together)


----------



## indrangelion

eveningninja said:


> ^ Sweet. Actually, is the one on YesAsia only Region 2? It seems to be listed for a cheaper price. What did the price of the DVD come out to on CDJapan for you once tax/shipping/conversion happened and everything? It'll be well worth the money haha, but I'm just curious if there's any difference between the price of the two sites.
> 
> Also, another question: on those CD+DVD singles they sell (such as The Farthest), what is on the DVD? Just the PV or is there any additional/live footage or something?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Deluhi 4 life (in my heart they're still together)



Hmm I doubt that Deluhi even bothered to release the DVD in 2 different formats. Most of their recent DVD releases are REGION: ALL, so the one on YesAsia should be the same as well. If you're not sure though, you could try and ask them directly via email. The one I bought from CDJapan adds up to AUD$60 including shipping. I always go with CDJapan because they're very reliable in their handling and shipping times, and plus you can collect points with every purchase which can go towards your future purchases.

With the CD/DVD singles, most of them only contain the PV itself. I think the only one that comes with additional live footage is the Fool's Mate Edition of Two Hurt (the blue one). And then there are a couple of special DVDs which were only sold on their live venues. Like the making of Frontier, making of Departure, making of Farthest, Proclamation of Deluhism, and Another Blitzkrieg.


----------



## eveningninja

Sweet, I'll prob order from CDJapan then just to be sure. Cuz on YesAsia it specifically says it's Region 2, so I'm kind of scared XD

By the way, how is the quality of the DVD? Good quality video/audio? I want to enjoy this experience on my big screen TV with 5.1 surround sound and just want to be sure it can do all that to a good extent before I order (because I do want to save money for an awesome amp)


----------



## indrangelion

It is a great DVD, I regretted nothing  The sound quality is great but the only downside is that they filmed it in standard ratio (4:3. Not widescreen).


----------



## eveningninja

Ah okay cool. I'll be ordering it very soon then.


So, about Leda using the 2203KK amp... being like a JCM800 with a boost, it is like... supposed to sound really harsh and thrashy right? Well, with "The Beast" mode on, it sounded so damn trebley and bite-y to me. Like I wanted to turn the Treble down to 9 o'clock and even then it was like whoa. But with The Beast Mode disabled, it sounded a bit weak. I dunno, something felt wrong to me. But it was a new amp so I had no choice but to just not like the amp, sadly. 

But Leda's tone doesn't sound super treble-y, so I don't really get it. I had the bass pumped to like 2 o'clock, mids, at 12 o'clock, and the treble near 9 or 10 o'clock. Presence around 12 o'clock. Gain set appropriately. It just didn't sound very good to me, but I do like Leda's tone so I don't understand. The JCM2000 TSL100 was awesome though. I'm gonna try it again tomorrow with a different guitar of mine (have to head back in that direction anyway to go buy my Children of Bodom tickets lol).


----------



## indrangelion

What sort of cab did you run it through? I remember I had it running through a Marshall 1960B 4x12, Beast On, Gain 1 o clock, gate at 1, and assault at 9, can't remember the rest. Oh and an OD-3 just for a little boost.

To be fair though, Aggy plays a major role in Deluhi's sound. The thickness in their overall sound is all because of Aggy. Crank up the bass on the EQ when you get the DVD, to hear what he's actually playing.

If you are planning on using only the guitar to achieve the same thickness and chunk, the JCM2000 is a good solution. I remember relying on that amp for a few years during my metalcore phase


----------



## eveningninja

Running through my Orange 2x12 cab w/ V30's. I do think I'm gonna go for the JCM2000 TSL100. I am debating between that and the Peavey JSX. You ever played the JSX? It is similar to the JCM2000 in my opinion except the JSX has more low end, and seems a bit more versatile. But there's something characteristic about the JCM's sound that I just really love, so I dunno...


----------



## Gio18

Hmm so whats a good way to get a good deluhi/versailles tone(sorry to barge in this thread but i would just like to get a basic idea)


----------



## scion26

Is there a possibility if anyone of u guys will go to the Shibuya C.C Lemon Hall last concert - -?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Judging Indra's sig on the bmusic forums... sounds like he is. Bastard.


----------



## scion26

Wow....maybe I got some "friend" to go with then afterall lol

Well, it is still unsure if me/Indra can possibily go or not....we will see - -

Edit after confirming Indra's sig: Oh, he is going on 7/28, not 8/7.......well, nvm


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Gio18 said:


> Hmm so whats a good way to get a good deluhi/versailles tone(sorry to barge in this thread but i would just like to get a basic idea)


 
Haven't listen to enough Versailles to get a proper grasp of their tone. Deluhi on the other hand...

On earlier posts of this thread, Indra and I were discussing Leda's tone. It's surprisingly bright and trebly (and it's incredibly apparent on the instructional vid preview that was posted earlier). It's slightly bassy but scooped just right so it's still crushing. I earlier described it as almost like an old school thrash metal sound. So it comes to no surprise that Leda's using super high output pickups like the L-500 and the Dimebucker on Mahogany guitars plugged into a Marshall Kerry King sig (with the beast mode always turned on) - they're choices that point to the thrash style tone, and in fact most members in this forum will probably hate.  Leda also uses an OD to boost it too. 

Getting that tone varies in your gear. But a high output pickup with a high gain amp is a good start. I've dialed a similar tone on my Peavey XXX rhythm channel boosted with a Vox Ice 9 wth these settings:

Treble - 8
Middle - 5
Bass - 7
Gain - 5.5
Volume - whatever

Yes it's rather scooped. But the Peavey XXX has more mids on tap to still sound good with scooped settings. And the Ice 9 adds even more mids too.  Just don't scoop too much otherwise you'll sound too thin. Indra's probably dialled in closer to Leda's tone that I have (he has the Cygnus after all). 

Experiment with what you have and see how you go. 

Also, I've had this song stuck in my head and it's been on constant repeat. 



And also another tuning question (prolly Indra would know): the song Recall. It sounds like it was recorded with either Eb Standard or Drop C#. There are 2 covers that exist on Youtube. One was in Eb Standard and the other one's in D Standard.





I've figured most of the song and it's quite doable with either Standard or Dropped tuning (no real compromise in voicings, just different fretboard positions). I'm just curious on the official tuning. Or would Leda play this song live in Drop C?

Normally, I'm not nitpicky about stuff like this, but I'm learning the song and the two solos are absolutely stellar.


----------



## indrangelion

Whoa haven't been on here in a while  Missed quite a fair few it seems.



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Judging Indra's sig on the bmusic forums... sounds like he is. Bastard.



Yup, I won the lottery for their 27/7 Shibuya show. Not their very last one which is the 7/8. Bit of a cop out for me I reckon, since we all thought that 27/7 was going to be their last. But oh wel...



> Wow....maybe I got some "friend" to go with then afterall lol
> 
> Well, it is still unsure if me/Indra can possibily go or not....we will see - -
> 
> Edit after confirming Indra's sig: Oh, he is going on 7/28, not 8/7.......well, nvm


Actually, I'm organising a meet-up with a fellow from Hong Kong as well. He's attending the 27/7 show, so if you're in the area during that time, stop by and say hi to us 



> On earlier posts of this thread, Indra and I were discussing Leda's tone. It's surprisingly bright and trebly (and it's incredibly apparent on the instructional vid preview that was posted earlier). It's slightly bassy but scooped just right so it's still crushing. I earlier described it as almost like an old school thrash metal sound. So it comes to no surprise that Leda's using super high output pickups like the L-500 and the Dimebucker on Mahogany guitars plugged into a Marshall Kerry King sig (with the beast mode always turned on) - they're choices that point to the thrash style tone, and in fact most members in this forum will probably hate.  Leda also uses an OD to boost it too.
> 
> Getting that tone varies in your gear. But a high output pickup with a high gain amp is a good start.


Spot on. I've always likened Leda's tone to Gary Holt's but with less scoop on mids and more bass. If that makes sense 

I don't have an amp at the moment, so I dialled in that tone you hear on my cover video with a Digitech RP355. I can't remember the exact settings, but I'll look into that later for you. I used a Recto model along with a 4x12 bassman cab simulation for extra bottom end. A bit of reverb and some compression. But it's true that it kind of depends on the guitar you're using. It sounds very bright and very very close to leda's tone with my Cygnus, but on my other guitars it sounds a bit meh.



> And also another tuning question (prolly Indra would know): the song Recall. It sounds like it was recorded with either Eb Standard or Drop C#. There are 2 covers that exist on Youtube. One was in Eb Standard and the other one's in D Standard.


There are two versions of Recall. One that was recorded for their first mini album (which was in Eb standard), and the re-recorded version in 2009 (which was in standard D). He used standard D during the live I went to. I noticed less fretboard traveling. He probably did a quick stroll around the darkened backline while tuning his sixth string up before playing this song. He went to a solo after the song and probably kept this tuning for that. And a quick break followed afterwards, which should be enough time for him to go backstage and tune back down.


----------



## ArtDecade

ry_z said:


> That rhythm tone =
> 
> It has an awesome twanginess to it.



Kinda reminds me a bit of Paul Gilbert's tone with his signature pickups.


----------



## Gio18

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Haven't listen to enough Versailles to get a proper grasp of their tone. Deluhi on the other hand...
> 
> On earlier posts of this thread, Indra and I were discussing Leda's tone. It's surprisingly bright and trebly (and it's incredibly apparent on the instructional vid preview that was posted earlier). It's slightly bassy but scooped just right so it's still crushing. I earlier described it as almost like an old school thrash metal sound. So it comes to no surprise that Leda's using super high output pickups like the L-500 and the Dimebucker on Mahogany guitars plugged into a Marshall Kerry King sig (with the beast mode always turned on) - they're choices that point to the thrash style tone, and in fact most members in this forum will probably hate.  Leda also uses an OD to boost it too.
> 
> Getting that tone varies in your gear. But a high output pickup with a high gain amp is a good start. I've dialed a similar tone on my Peavey XXX rhythm channel boosted with a Vox Ice 9 wth these settings:
> 
> Treble - 8
> Middle - 5
> Bass - 7
> Gain - 5.5
> Volume - whatever
> 
> Yes it's rather scooped. But the Peavey XXX has more mids on tap to still sound good with scooped settings. And the Ice 9 adds even more mids too.  Just don't scoop too much otherwise you'll sound too thin. Indra's probably dialled in closer to Leda's tone that I have (he has the Cygnus after all).
> 
> Experiment with what you have and see how you go.
> 
> Also, I've had this song stuck in my head and it's been on constant repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> And also another tuning question (prolly Indra would know): the song Recall. It sounds like it was recorded with either Eb Standard or Drop C#. There are 2 covers that exist on Youtube. One was in Eb Standard and the other one's in D Standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've figured most of the song and it's quite doable with either Standard or Dropped tuning (no real compromise in voicings, just different fretboard positions). I'm just curious on the official tuning. Or would Leda play this song live in Drop C?
> 
> Normally, I'm not nitpicky about stuff like this, but I'm learning the song and the two solos are absolutely stellar.




sweet ok since i cant get the leda sig i was thinking of getting a phoenix and just replacing the pickups and do you think a 6505 can get the leda type of tone?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Gio18 said:


> sweet ok since i cant get the leda sig i was thinking of getting a phoenix and just replacing the pickups and do you think a 6505 can get the leda type of tone?


 
I can get pretty close with my Xiphos through a Triple XXX so I'm sure a 6505 can get a tone close to Leda's. It all goes down to tweaking.

On a side note, I love how the second solo on Recall channels a Syu influence.


----------



## indrangelion

Check out Deluhi's official Youtube page for previews of the re-recorded songs off VANDALISM. You can also find a snippet of their new song as well

http://www.youtube.com/user/DELUHIofficial


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ok, I just went through all of those samples last night. Some very interesting notes:

Yomi no yuzuri ha is in Drop A, which is interesting as it makes the song sound almost brand new. 
Revolver Blast gets the solo/sweeps like in the single. 
Two Hurt is in Drop C, and I'm guessing the solo would be based on the 2009 single release. 
The guitar isn't so upfront in the mix like the earlier releases. It's really apparent on some of the heavier songs like Vivid Place and Baby Play. It still rips though. 
Suna No Izumi is very different compared to the usual Deluhi sound, really looking forward to hearing it in it's entirety. 

Definitely looking forward to this now.


----------



## kentays

Well someone leaked the album it seems...
The remakes for Yomi no Yuzuri Ha and Vivid Place are really nice, never really listened to originals but I really like the remakes. It's probably because of that tasty drop A riffage 
Leda really spices up all the songs with extra guitar shred throughout all the pieces, sometimes a little too much I think. Kinda gets annoying, especially when hes playing over Juri's vocals.
Suna no Izumi is decent, it has the Lorelei vibe going on, hence its name. Thought it was kinda boring though.
Now to wait for my instructional book so I can play along hahah


----------



## indrangelion

Lol leakage. But I'm just going to wait and buy my copy from the show.


----------



## Sollesnes

I love the new songs. Definitely going to order it when it's out (I guess I would anyhow, being their last album and all  )


----------



## eveningninja

I like most of the previews I've heard. The recordings seem quite cleaned up and polished-sounding compared to before... and I think it has improved most of their songs.

BUT there was a certain aggressive energy in their original recordings that I feel was somewhat lost. A prime example being Baby Play. I loved that original recording. The new one sounds good, but it just sounds more... standard now, if that makes any sense. Less exciting, but still very good and very Deluhi XD



-edit: Question: Leda's old tone in stuff like their original Baby Play and Shade recordings... was Leda using passive/Bill Lawrence pickups then? Or was he using his EMG's/active pickups during that time? Anyone know? Thanks!


----------



## scion26

Just listened all those samples, correct me if I'm wrong, but is anyone thinking that Juri's voice has been soften quite a lot? Also Leda's tone, less of that sharp attack than the past but more sounding like a "Marshall amp" tone?

.....Yomi no Yuzuri Ha in Drop A with new riffs is so awesome that my body is shaking lol


----------



## indrangelion

eveningninja said:


> -edit: Question: Leda's old tone in stuff like their original Baby Play and Shade recordings... was Leda using passive/Bill Lawrence pickups then? Or was he using his EMG's/active pickups during that time? Anyone know? Thanks!



Seymour Duncan Sh-14 (Custom 5) for the bridge, but not sure what the neck pup is. He only started using active pickups when their first major tour started in 08

I'm not sure if I'm happy with the guitar mix for this record. Not as dominant. I'll have to wait until I hear the whole thing before I draw a full conclusion 

On a side note, leaving for Japan this Saturday! I'm planning to jump on stage after they performed the last song on 27/7


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

indrangelion said:


> Seymour Duncan Sh-14 (Custom 5) for the bridge, but not sure what the neck pup is. He only started using active pickups when their first major tour started in 08
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm happy with the guitar mix for this record. Not as dominant. I'll have to wait until I hear the whole thing before I draw a full conclusion
> 
> On a side note, leaving for Japan this Saturday! I'm planning to jump on stage after they performed the last song on 27/7


 
The neck pickup would be the stock Jazz from the MH. And the page 2 pics show that while the Custom 5 has been replaced with the Dimebucker, the Jazz is still stock. The EMGs... I take it they're on his white V? On a side note, I'm curious when did he ever use the Edwards LP... 

Also I'm jealous you're going back to Japan.


----------



## indrangelion

Yup the EMGs were on his Flying V, as seen on most of the 2008 live videos.

And as for the Edwards LP. 1:10 for LP goodness


I have a hunch that he is actually using the LP on this tour, since he had it with him in their new comment video. And also because he's not really "advertising" the Cygnus anymore, so he's probably using some old gear this time around.


----------



## eveningninja

So if the EMG's are on his Flying V, does that imply that he used EMG's for The Farthest? Cuz his tone in that song was possibly my favorite tone he ever had.


----------



## indrangelion

In the PV, you'll notice that the pickups are chrome covered (he changed it again, surprise surprise). And it's not active, since the pole pieces are showing. But I'm not quite sure what the pickup is exactly, but hey he might've used active pups to record the song and then just use the V to shoot the PV


----------



## eveningninja

Hmm I see. What about The Frontier? Just as a guess, I feel like that tone sounds pretty active, but I have no empirical reasoning to believe so. I wish I knew his setups for all the different songs. I need more tonal ear training haha. I'm very competent with ear training in hearing the actual notes/chords/intervals/etc. but when it comes to guitar tone, I feel like I'm pretty far behind XD


----------



## Ledakun

Suna no Izumi isn't in dropped A, its in Drop C just like every other song on the Album. I have already transcribed this song. He uses a lot of harmonic minors in this song as well, pretty fun to play. I love the album though, even though I'm waiting on my paid for copy. As of now I can play ever single Deluhi title including Ledas Exclusive titles and demonstrations


----------



## eveningninja

Ledakun said:


> Suna no Izumi isn't in dropped A, its in Drop C just like every other song on the Album. I have already transcribed this song.



No one said it was! Also, Yomi No Yuzuri Ha is in Drop A, not Drop C


----------



## Ledakun

Ohh my mistake haha. And your right, I just analyzed it now real quick. He dropped tuning for this song, it used to be in drop C# or half step with a dropped 6th string. Nice catch  Sorry about that.


----------



## indrangelion

Hey all!

Just got back from the concert with a severe case of neck pain 

Great show it was. They played mostly stuff from the Vandalism album. And here's a rough idea of the setlist:

Opening
G.A.L.D
Revolver Blast
Follow the Future
Flow Snow
Freedom
Recall
Shade
Suna no Izumi
Lorelei
-Sujk Solo-
Rebel: Sicks, Shadow: Six
S[K]ape:Goat
Hybrid Truth
F.T.O
Orion Once Again
Departure

--ENCORE--
Sujk Super Mario Drum Solo - Extended
Remember the Rain
Baby Play
Two Hurt - Extended Version


Yup, no FRONTIER 

And looks like Leda openly tunes his string on stage with a pedal tuner  Did that a bunch of times in between some songs.

Earlier in the day, I also dropped by ESP Crafthouse to drop a message to Leda. Shit was one of the highlights of this trip









I'll post more review and pics when I'm sober.

Ciao


----------



## Murmel

No Frontier?

Fuck.....  That main riff gives me chills every time <3


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I WANT THAT V!


----------



## indrangelion

The creepy message I left him:





And this one is from the show:





Goods:


----------



## CornSyrup

I'm sooo jealous of you Indra!! 

Did you notice any pro camera equipment, etc.? It'd be awesome if they release a DVD of their last show(s)


----------



## indrangelion

Nah didn't see any of that. They didn't say anything about it being on the DVD or anything.

Some of the stuff they said on stage were very personal. With each member taking turns talking to the audience during the encore set. They were all happy and cheery and awesome as usual throughout the main set, but after the audience address in which they conveyed their personal thoughts on the disbandment, they became visibly depressed.

Sujk ended up crying behind his kit after Remember the Rain. And after the ichi-ni-san jump at the end of the show, he just laid there on stage face down for a good 5 mins or so.

Leda's usually the positive one, but the emotions got the better of him too for this show. It's something he said which was a bit odd, as it sounded like he doesn't want to be held responsible for Deluhi's disbandment, which was the unusual tone to come out of him. I thought this was just my mediocre Japanese translation, but I confirmed this with a local and it's true after all. While he was very energetic and engaging as always throughout the show, at the end it looked like he was about to break down and then just stormed off stage, leaving the rest of the guys on stage thanking everyone.

On the bright side, they did have a good laugh every now and then because of all the silly banters they had on stage. At one point Leda was promoting his instructional DVD, and Juri started to poke fun of him for having an 'exclusive' DVD release. And then Leda shamelessly placed the DVD in front of his 2203KK head for the rest of the show  And at the beginning of the show when they were imitating Muppet characters


----------



## scion26

Damn Indra...u make me can't wait for 8/7!! LOL

Well, they played Recall, that's a surprise. Also Indra, where's that ESP crafthouse full of Leda's stuff? Maybe I will pay a visit there....and did u get Leda's instructional DVD?


----------



## ArtDecade

+1 for Japanese girls in plaid skirts! Ha. 

Awesome pics - I think we are all jealous of you. Looks like a pretty fun time!


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> Damn Indra...u make me can't wait for 8/7!! LOL
> 
> Well, they played Recall, that's a surprise. Also Indra, where's that ESP crafthouse full of Leda's stuff? Maybe I will pay a visit there....and did u get Leda's instructional DVD?



Well I still think you're the lucky one for being able to attend the 8/7 show 

Let's see, google map this and you should see it:

&#26481;&#20140;&#37117;&#28171;&#35895;&#21306;&#31070;&#21335;1-20-16 &#39640;&#23665;&#12521;&#12531;&#12489;&#12499;&#12523;

I think it's near the Seibu entrance and very close by to a place called "Loft".

I sure did get Leda's DVD  Straight from the show's goods stall.
BEST. INSTRUCTIONAL. DVD. EVER




> +1 for Japanese girls in plaid skirts! Ha.


We had to wait in a long line to get to the goods booth, and then up a set of stairs to get to it. Had a great view of "Upstairs" while I was still queueing at the lower floor


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I know where that is, that's not too far off the main road heading north. 

Also, damn you Indra for getting the DVD. So jealous.


----------



## indrangelion

Get it mate, you won't be sorry 

Okay without spoiling the show for those who are attending the 8/7 show, here's a quick review of the show:

If you understand Japanese, be sure to arrive on time so you get to hear the opening skit where they imitate the Muppet characters. Assuming they stick to the same skit every show for this tour. Fucking hilarious 

They used different intro music and voiceover, which sounds a lot more natural. They completely caught me off-guard by starting with G.A.L.D (my fave Deluhi track). And they played the Vandalism version which was sooooo fucking heavy. I went completely nuts during this, and it was just one of the many highlights the set. Then it carried over to Revolver Blast as usual, and it sounded really tight this time. The same can be said for the classics they performed afterwards, with every guitar part sounding crystal clear. Though Leda did replace a few sweeping bits with some bends instead. Not that I'm complaining, as it was still good 

One of the best moments was when they played their new track Suna no Izumi live for us. The live version was different in a way that it was both very ethnic and sounding very Black Album Metallica-esque at the same time. Be sure to follow Juri's instruction for the furitsuke, it may look odd but it was a lot of fucking fun to perform 

This was also the first time I get to hear Lorelei live, and it was every bit as good as the original track and maybe even better. Leda performed every solo including the acoustic part, which he played on the Cygnus with a very light overdrive. Performed every note perfectly.

Sujk's extra long drum solo should follow soon afterwards. New backing track to accompany him, which sounds like a Tibetian chant. Watch out for the complex double-bass action which comes in bursts. And then he should break into the drum solo you hear on the Blitzkrieg DVD afterwards.

They didn't play Hybrid Truth a lot for the last few tours, so it was an absolute pleasure to hear it performed at this show. Make sure you go fucking nuts during every heavy part 

They might approach the encore section differently for the last show, so the following might not happen if you are attending the 8/7 show. After Sujk's Super Mario bit, the usual goods stand skit followed. This particular one was very hilarious. Sujk disappeared backstage while the rest of the guys appeared on stage wearing their tour shirts. Juri would then proceed to explain some of the goods they're selling, including the Vandalism CD. When he tried to open the plastic on the CD, the hand holding the mic slipped and it hit him square in the face. He knelt down while everyone in the audience, and the guys laugh uncontrollably.

A few minutes into the goods explanation, Sujk then came out with his hair tied up like a girl with the Deluhi scrunchie, carrying a canned drink with him while walking towards Leda. He gave the drink to Leda, which he drank afterwards. Sujk then walked towards his kit and calmly handing the drink's lid to Juri. This is just one of the many funny crap that happened on stage.

It was also fun hearing Remember the Rain live, as I got to see Leda perform those catchy bits in the flesh. The crowd favourite Baby Play followed and then closing with the extended version of Two Hurt, which was pretty much the very last Deluhi song I would hear performed live. While my neck was in a lot of pain, and I was extremely dehydrated (it's the middle of summer here), I just mustered up every energy I had in me and went completely batshit crazy doing every type of headbanging I could think of. From the extreme windmill to the "Till-Hammer"  Very satisfying.

They were visibly upset when saying their goodbyes. After bowing and waving to everyone, Leda just couldn't control it anymore and just ran off-stage. The remaining guys would thank everyone once again before leaving one by one. 



Juri had vocal problems, and couldn't break into the higher pitched parts on some songs. But still maintained that great stage presence.

While I don't usually pay much attention to Aggy, he had a lot more stage presence at this show. He didn't do the usual Aggy hand gestures, but for some reason appeared more humble and spent more time interacting with the audience.

Sujk was at the top of his game. Just listen to his drum solos. His kit looks really different. More blue LEDs around the SAM cymbals and bass drums (which looked great in the dark) and are now surrounded in a Gibraltar hardware.

Leda was still the Leda I admired and loved  Very active throughout the show and always engages the audience. Used his Cygnus throughout the night, and 3 Marshall 2203KK heads (all were on) and 2 Marshall cabs. I snuck to the upper platform before the encore, and had a good look at his pedal config. He had what looked like a 5 button foot controller, a wah pedal, and a pedal tuner.


----------



## eveningninja

Awesome, thanks for the write-up!

About the Leda DVD, is this it? VANDALICKS Leda [BOOK]

On the description there it says it's a "book," and I thought it was an instructional DVD so perhaps that is not the right item.

Is the only part that is DVD the three performances of Frontier, Shade, and GALD? I was kind of expecting this to be a more extensive DVD, but hey what do I know


----------



## indrangelion

eveningninja said:


> Awesome, thanks for the write-up!
> 
> About the Leda DVD, is this it? VANDALICKS Leda [BOOK]
> 
> On the description there it says it's a "book," and I thought it was an instructional DVD so perhaps that is not the right item.
> 
> Is the only part that is DVD the three performances of Frontier, Shade, and GALD? I was kind of expecting this to be a more extensive DVD, but hey what do I know



Yes, that's the one 

It is actually the DVD itself. I think it's only listed as a "book" because it comes with the transcriptions.

The DVD contains 48 different exercises, highlighting certain phrases of Deluhi songs (usually the ones we get wrong). With the last few exercises covering the whole G.A.L.D song. The 3 performances are played at the end of each chapter (there are 3 exercise chapters in the DVD with all 48 exercises spread within).

With every exercise, Leda would show you how he would play the phrase at normal speed. Then he would slow it down. And then he would explain what things to look out for in that particular phrase.

The "Talk" section, which is the 4th chapter, has Leda explaining his guitars, amp settings, and pedal configurations. I would gladly pay big money for this chapter alone


----------



## eveningninja

Sweet. I really don't expect to learn anything per se (I never seem to with "guitar dvds"), but I just want to see and hear Leda in action haha.

Would you be willing to do some rough translations during the talking parts?


----------



## eveningninja

Btw, does anyone know of any video or pictures of Leda using his Explorer? I could've sworn I saw something recently, but I can't remember


----------



## indrangelion

There's tons of pics of him with the Explorer, but no videos if I recall correctly.






















Oh and I can't help you much with the translations since my Japanese is quite limited. I am actually dying to understand some of the bits I couldn't translate from the Talk section lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

indrangelion said:


> Oh and I can't help you much with the translations since my Japanese is quite limited. I am actually dying to understand some of the bits I couldn't translate from the Talk section lol



Give it time. Somebody out there will do it eventually. It took me ages to get all the information on the Janne Da Arc thread.


----------



## scion26

I just found there's a Leda section in the ESP muscian gallery, he got comments on each guitar he owns
ESP MUSICIAN'S GALLERY

...anyone notice it - -?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

scion26 said:


> I just found there's a Leda section in the ESP muscian gallery, he got comments on each guitar he owns
> ESP MUSICIAN'S GALLERY
> 
> ...anyone notice it - -?


 
Looks like it's only been put there recently, ether way NICE FIND! 

EDIT: I noticed that all the bridge pickup specs sans the Navigator V all have the Bill Lawrence L-500 noted. And it was a pleasant surprise to see the pickups on the V and the Arrow too.


----------



## indrangelion

Lol so that's what he was tweeting about the other day. I thought he was talking about the artists page on the ESP site.

Well looks like that was one of the best/most in-depth gallery page on that site.

EDIT: It's nice to see Leda's very own battle-worn Cygnus on the gallery page. That Cygnus has actually taken a lot of further damage since that photo was taken. During the O-East show, there's a huge chunk of wood missing between the two pickups. And those paint chips on the upper wing has spread even further


----------



## indrangelion

BUY THE DAMN THING!



Perfect for those who have been playing by ear and wants confirmation by the man himself


----------



## eveningninja

^ Holy fuck that Shade solo!.... haha this totally made me want to buy it even more. Once I get some money... >_> totally broke right now

As far as his Navigator V having that SH-55 pickup... I read on SD's website about it, and it says that it's very vintage sounding and that it's "For brighter toned instruments. Works especially well with maple and ebony fingerboards. Not recommended for use with ultra high gain tube amplifiers over 50 watts."

It seems like Leda's setup and usage of the pickup is all the complete opposite of that  I don't understand.


----------



## scion26

Using my half sloppy, half proper Japanese, this is the summury of his comments on each guitar

Cyguns - Beautiful, vintage looking, versitile, perfect guitar, and a combination of his past guitars
Flying V - *A very important memory of him and his bandmates*...he actually said that which makes me sad D:
Horizon - A very perfect recording guitar, good ESP-esque mids, a part of Cygnus
Arrow - Wild guitar, too much power, change pickup, good looking
Explorer - Low end punch which his FV cannot do, comfortable, an important part of Cyguns
Les Paul - Good warmth, good clean tone for recording

One thing I found is there's rly less detail comment on the ESP Arrow, it seems like he doesn't rly give a damn or like the ESP Arrow.....which makes me sad D :


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Also it reveals the mystery SDs on the Arrow: Jazz N, Custom Custom B. Guess Blackouts just weren't for Leda. 

Also he had the EMG 81/85 combo on the Explorer along with a revolving door of others before settling in with his signature SD Phat Cat/Bill Lawrence combo. That included the Dimebucker (still on the Les Paul photo).


----------



## indrangelion

eveningninja said:


> As far as his Navigator V having that SH-55 pickup... I read on SD's website about it, and it says that it's very vintage sounding and that it's "For brighter toned instruments. Works especially well with maple and ebony fingerboards. Not recommended for use with ultra high gain tube amplifiers over 50 watts."
> 
> It seems like Leda's setup and usage of the pickup is all the complete opposite of that  I don't understand.



Kinda like Mastodon's approach to their instruments, which I really dig. Combine vintage/stock Gibby pups with a high gain face melter of an amp, and you get that really fuzzy and chunky dirty output, if that makes sense 



> Using my half sloppy, half proper Japanese, this is the summury of his comments on each guitar
> 
> Cyguns - Beautiful, vintage looking, versitile, perfect guitar, and a combination of his past guitars
> Flying V - *A very important memory of him and his bandmates*...he actually said that which makes me sad D:
> Horizon - A very perfect recording guitar, good ESP-esque mids, a part of Cygnus
> Arrow - Wild guitar, too much power, change pickup, good looking
> Explorer - Low end punch which his FV cannot do, comfortable, an important part of Cyguns
> Les Paul - Good warmth, good clean tone for recording
> 
> One thing I found is there's rly less detail comment on the ESP Arrow, it seems like he doesn't rly give a damn or like the ESP Arrow.....which makes me sad D :


Notice how every model, minus the Cygnus, has "Leda CTM" next to it  Come to think of it, all of them have longer neck scales, which warrants the "Custom" after all.

I think his description of the guitars are similar to the ones in the DVD. My shitty Japanese suggests that the Horizon is very similar to the Cygnus and that he often uses it for recording. So somewhat interchangeable.

Anyways, I'm very pleased that the real specs of his guitars are finally out there. As many fanboys, like yours truly, can finally mod their guitars to spec.

Now why the fuck did I have to sell my Navi Explorer  It was similar to Leda's specs in every way possible.


----------



## eveningninja

^ So you're saying on his Explorer, Flying V, and Les Paul, guitars that are generally 24.75" (628 mm), his custom ones were scaled to 25.5" (648 mm)?

And I know the Horizon and Arrow are already 25.5" to begin with.


----------



## indrangelion

eveningninja said:


> ^ So you're saying on his Explorer, Flying V, and Les Paul, guitars that are generally 24.75" (628 mm), his custom ones were scaled to 25.5" (648 mm)?
> 
> And I know the Horizon and Arrow are already 25.5" to begin with.



Me thinks so. Not 100% on the Explorer and LP, but the FLying V definitely has longer neck scale than the mass produced model.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

indrangelion said:


> Me thinks so. Not 100% on the Explorer and LP, but the FLying V definitely has longer neck scale than the mass produced model.


 
 The Navigators are more or less Gibson copies, but they do a very good job in out-Gibsoning Gibson as their quality is top notch. Naturally, being Gibson based copies, they'd be 24.75 scale on most of the production models. It'd make sense for Leda to go 25.5 scale for drop C tuning. 

Speaking of 25.5 scale.... the Ibanez Destroyer DTT700 is 25.5 scale. Time to order me one and jam a Phat Cat on the neck.


----------



## eveningninja

Well I know it'd make sense for him to go 25.5" for Drop C, but on ESP Gallery page it says those guitars are 628mm (medium) scale, so is that just wrong?


Also, does anyone know what 7-string guitar Leda used for Yomi no yuzuri ha? And what are its specs?


----------



## Murmel

That main riff of Hybrid Truth is fucking ridiculous, seeing him play it doesn't make it less impressive


----------



## indrangelion

eveningninja said:


> Well I know it'd make sense for him to go 25.5" for Drop C, but on ESP Gallery page it says those guitars are 628mm (medium) scale, so is that just wrong?
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know what 7-string guitar Leda used for Yomi no yuzuri ha? And what are its specs?




I could've sworn it said 648mm yesterday...Wait I'm confused now 

Also, I'm not sure if he really used a 7 stringer or not for that track. I know he said he'll use one for this album, so it'll most likely the Crying Star 7 he borrowed off Syu or something  Or something non-ESP he couldn't disclose perhaps.



> That main riff of Hybrid Truth is fucking ridiculous, seeing him play it doesn't make it less impressive



I've been playing that riff thousands of times, and actually seeing him play it in the DVD made me realise how fucking terrible I am


----------



## Teya

Wow, its so nice going on a thread where the fans actually talk about the music and not how "hot they look" and blah blah haha

I'm really a complete novice when it comes to the electric guitar and only really know how to play a couple of songs on the acoustic but after seeing Leda live at Shibuya O-East I've started trying to pick up the electric guitar and its much harder haha XD But Thanks everyone on here who's said the different tuning for the songs, it makes a starting point much easier (^__^)

@indrangelion Hello! I actually remember seeing you at the O-East live, Thank you for the "live report" more or less. I couldn't understand everything being said, and I didn't catch that part about Leda not wanting to be blamed for the disbanding.

Thanks Again (^__^)


----------



## indrangelion

Teya said:


> Wow, its so nice going on a thread where the fans actually talk about the music and not how "hot they look" and blah blah haha
> 
> I'm really a complete novice when it comes to the electric guitar and only really know how to play a couple of songs on the acoustic but after seeing Leda live at Shibuya O-East I've started trying to pick up the electric guitar and its much harder haha XD But Thanks everyone on here who's said the different tuning for the songs, it makes a starting point much easier (^__^)
> 
> @indrangelion Hello! I actually remember seeing you at the O-East live, Thank you for the "live report" more or less. I couldn't understand everything being said, and I didn't catch that part about Leda not wanting to be blamed for the disbanding.
> 
> Thanks Again (^__^)



Welcome to the forum! Always nice to hear of Leda being the driving force behind any aspiring guitarists  Shoot us any Deluhi related questions and we'll do our best to answer them.

Wowzer another O-East attendee! I've met a number of people there, so my apologies if I can't quite put a face on you yet  Which one were you if you don't mind me asking? It's always easy to spot me. Just look out for that long haired dude who headbangs a lot more aggressively than the others.

Yeah that report I did was more like a bunch of stuff I remembered put together  Heck, I'm starting to remember little things that happened that I forgot to include.

EDIT: Just checked your profile. Yes I remember you now! So nice to see you again!


----------



## eveningninja

...so, anyone have any idea what the Deluhi members are planning to do now? I wonder what upcoming bands/projects/line-ups we'll see them in. Mainly interested in Leda's plans of course =p


@indrangelion - I wonder what Leda thought about that creepy note you left him


----------



## Teya

eveningninja said:


> ...so, anyone have any idea what the Deluhi members are planning to do now? I wonder what upcoming bands/projects/line-ups we'll see them in. Mainly interested in Leda's plans of course =p
> 
> 
> @indrangelion - I wonder what Leda thought about that creepy note you left him



From what I read, their all doing separate sessions bands...
here is a link to the announcement 

New Event Announcement « DELUHISTS. For DELUHI. Forever.

Its still weird picturing them in different bands :/ I don't think my heart has accepted their disbanding haha


----------



## Murmel

For some reason I want to see a collab between Leda and Ikuo, just because of the absolute madness that it would result in


----------



## Teya

indrangelion said:


> Welcome to the forum! Always nice to hear of Leda being the driving force behind any aspiring guitarists  Shoot us any Deluhi related questions and we'll do our best to answer them.
> 
> Wowzer another O-East attendee! I've met a number of people there, so my apologies if I can't quite put a face on you yet  Which one were you if you don't mind me asking? It's always easy to spot me. Just look out for that long haired dude who headbangs a lot more aggressively than the others.
> 
> Yeah that report I did was more like a bunch of stuff I remembered put together  Heck, I'm starting to remember little things that happened that I forgot to include.
> 
> EDIT: Just checked your profile. Yes I remember you now! So nice to see you again!



Ah, thanks for being so nice! (^___^) Yay! I'm glad you remember me lol that concert was the best I've ever been to! I don't really remember the first part all too well cause this was the first concert I've been to in Japan and the energy is sure different than where I'm from x3


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Teya! Good to have you aboard. 

This thread has exceeded beyond my expectations and taken a life of it's own. Which is rare for a J-Rock thread.  



Teya said:


> From what I read, their all doing separate sessions bands...
> here is a link to the announcement
> 
> New Event Announcement « DELUHISTS. For DELUHI. Forever.
> 
> Its still weird picturing them in different bands :/ I don't think my heart has accepted their disbanding haha


 
That was posted on January 29 so it's old news and had already happened. I've been trying to find clips on it for ages but no dice...

As for post Deluhi activities with everyone sans Aggy... I'd be too soon to talk about that.  But it's pretty obvious that Leda's gonna go on with something, either way, I'm following.


----------



## eveningninja

Definitely. I like the little community we have going here 

And yes, welcome Teya. Do stay a while =P It's like a party up in this thread!


----------



## scion26

Hey guys, currently at JP, preparing for 8/7.....anyone attending the last show?....I'm scared going alone - -


----------



## Teya

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Teya! Good to have you aboard.
> 
> This thread has exceeded beyond my expectations and taken a life of it's own. Which is rare for a J-Rock thread.
> 
> 
> 
> That was posted on January 29 so it's old news and had already happened. I've been trying to find clips on it for ages but no dice...
> 
> As for post Deluhi activities with everyone sans Aggy... I'd be too soon to talk about that.  But it's pretty obvious that Leda's gonna go on with something, either way, I'm following.




Ah! Oops my mistake someone just told me that so I was completely off base m(_ _)m

And Hello!! Everyone here is so nice! of course I'll stay here for awhile! :3


----------



## Teya

eveningninja said:


> Definitely. I like the little community we have going here
> 
> And yes, welcome Teya. Do stay a while =P It's like a party up in this thread!




It is a party here!! Its awesome! and its all about the music so that a huge plus! Everyone here are hardcore fans lol


----------



## indrangelion

Teya said:


> Ah, thanks for being so nice! (^___^) Yay! I'm glad you remember me lol that concert was the best I've ever been to! I don't really remember the first part all too well cause this was the first concert I've been to in Japan and the energy is sure different than where I'm from x3





Sorry if I wasn't very coherent when I spoke to you then. Dehydration and extreme excitement just doesn't go together for me 

Ah I know that feeling you had! I went to a Deluhi concert last year, and it was my very first concert in Japan. And just seeing Leda in person and in the same room with us was just...wow. Be sure to join in the fun by following the furitsuke 



> @indrangelion - I wonder what Leda thought about that creepy note you left him



He will call me. I shall accept no other possible outcome 



> Hey guys, currently at JP, preparing for 8/7.....anyone attending the last show?....I'm scared going alone - -



Lucky you  Haha. Is this going to be your first show in Japan? The venue is fairly large, so I hope you get a good spot! If you have any questions about the procedure etc, just let me know.



> It is a party here!! Its awesome! and its all about the music so that a huge plus! Everyone here are hardcore fans lol



Very hardcore indeed. Glad to have you on board. We have our 'usual suspects' here, so it's a very nice little community we have here in this thread alone


----------



## Murmel

Am I the only who has a hard time not getting a raging hard-on from the Hybrid Truth chorus? Jesus Christ.

Also, I think the only reason this thread hasn't derailed yet is because Ryan hasn't been all that active posting Leda pics


----------



## indrangelion

Murmel said:


> Am I the only who has a hard time not getting a raging hard-on from the Hybrid Truth chorus? Jesus Christ.



Just wait till you hear that song live. Pants will be soiled. Necks will be aching. Win.


----------



## ry_z

Murmel said:


> Also, I think the only reason this thread hasn't derailed yet is because Ryan hasn't been all that active posting Leda pics





I have self-control, dammit.


----------



## indrangelion

Pics of Leda will always be welcome here :3 I haven't seen any newer ones though. Well there's always the occasional funny ones:







Kinda goes with the Muppet impressions they're doing these days though 

On another note, I feel silly after owning the Vandalism album for a week or so, and just finally realised how fucking awesome the new Yomi no Yuzuri Ha is  Though in a way, I prefer the older Vivid Place though. The vocals on the Vandalism version are a tad soft


----------



## Murmel

^
Please tell me one of them plays the Swedish Chef


----------



## indrangelion

No Swedish chef. I definitely heard Cookie Monster, Oscar, Elmo, and Kermit.


----------



## scion26

Haha, there's rly a party going up on this thread! I like it!

@Indra: Yea, it's my first show ever in Japan.....well, my first actual professional bandshow ever, I usually watch amature shows which the feels should be rly different cause...sometimes on these shows, we just talk with the people on stage freely like friends - -

Also, I'm more of those standing there, not headbanging but listening to them carefully and shitting myself for how powerful and great the band sound....which I always do in my country. But looking at JP bandshows (Like Deluhi and obviously Gazette), _*the whole fricking place is headbanging and moshing*_, which I'm quite scared now, cause there's no place for me to stand, and it seems like if I'm not joining them, I will just die, simply die in a swift death - -

That's why I keep asking if anyone here is going to, cause I'm rly scared and I need some guides.... -.-


----------



## eveningninja

indrangelion said:


> Just wait till you hear that song live. Pants will be soiled. Necks will be aching. Win.



It depresses me to think that I'll never see them live 

Leda is one of my biggest inspirations and even so far as my will to live on (not to sound depressed/emo/suicidal though). His music gives me a lot of meaning to go on and continue putting up with the bullshit of life, because I know that at the end of the day we still find so much joy and love in (composing) music. And that, to me, is a huge saving grace in this world. Humans everywhere fight and battle and kill each other due to pride, disagreements, failure to view other people's perspectives, etc... but pretty much everyone loves music. It's something that _could_ and does bring us together. And seeing Leda's smiling face when he plays his music, I know he knows that.


----------



## Teya

indrangelion said:


> On another note, I feel silly after owning the Vandalism album for a week or so, and just finally realised how fucking awesome the new Yomi no Yuzuri Ha is Though in a way, I prefer the older Vivid Place though. The vocals on the Vandalism version are a tad soft



I love the re recorded version of Yomi no Yuzuri Ha the opening is too epic for words (*____*)
Yea Juri's vocals are a tad soft but they also sound controlled now so I like both of the version lol He's gotten so much better at singing too! Everyone from that band has gotten so much better and they were amazing back then too XD



indrangelion said:


> Sorry if I wasn't very coherent when I spoke to you then. Dehydration and extreme excitement just doesn't go together for me
> 
> Ah I know that feeling you had! I went to a Deluhi concert last year, and it was my very first concert in Japan. And just seeing Leda in person and in the same room with us was just...wow. Be sure to join in the fun by following the furitsuke



It's okay XD I was just nervous the whole time and super excited! I thought my heart was going to beat out of my chest I was excited! Seeing Leda was just the best thing ever pretty much~ I made my friend that came with me stand on Leda's side with me XD I was so squeezed during the live I could barely follow the furitsuke x3 The best was Two Hurt and that part where everyone goes for the stage at once~ I was so sore after that concert lol It was the best. 

Oh and here is a picture from their tour with Leda and a member of Matenrou Opera I believe lol


----------



## ry_z

Teya said:


> Oh and here is a picture from their tour with Leda and a member of Matenrou Opera I believe lol



That's their vocalist, Sono.

It's a bit of a digression, but nonetheless:


----------



## indrangelion

And the thread derails!!

I joke, I joke.




Teya said:


> It's okay XD I was just nervous the whole time and super excited! I thought my heart was going to beat out of my chest I was excited! Seeing Leda was just the best thing ever pretty much~ I made my friend that came with me stand on Leda's side with me XD I was so squeezed during the live I could barely follow the furitsuke x3 The best was Two Hurt and that part where everyone goes for the stage at once~ I was so sore after that concert lol It was the best.



Arrgh you guys definitely had the good spot! 

I was about to pass out just before the encore set starts so I went upstairs to exchange my ticket for a drink, and your friend was actually up there as well. So I finished the rest of the show from upstairs with him standing next to me. I think he got weirded out when I went crazy during the multiple heavy parts of Two Hurt 

Might be kinda silly, but I actually thought I felt closer to the stage when I watched from upstairs (Leda's side). I wasn't far from the stage when I was on the floor though, about 15 rows from the stage.


----------



## scion26

Just came back from the ESP crafthouse which have Leda stuff in it.....and holy shit they upgraded the place



I won't post any more photos from there since Indra posted most of the stuff already and it will be repeatitive......the fun part is I saw Indra and Teya messages in the message book : D

EDIT: I forgot to say something I found which is rly interesting, the Leda custom spec Navigator Flying V is _*AVALIBLE FOR ORDERMADE

*_No price info, cause maybe they will only tell u the price when u are talking with the guy....but this is something rly surprising, anyone want to try? lol


----------



## indrangelion

Haha looks better! Those golden tarp thingies makes it more epic  What did you write to him, if I may ask?



scion26 said:


> @Indra: Yea, it's my first show ever in Japan.....well, my first actual professional bandshow ever, I usually watch amature shows which the feels should be rly different cause...sometimes on these shows, we just talk with the people on stage freely like friends - -
> 
> Also, I'm more of those standing there, not headbanging but listening to them carefully and shitting myself for how powerful and great the band sound....which I always do in my country. But looking at JP bandshows (Like Deluhi and obviously Gazette), _*the whole fricking place is headbanging and moshing*_, which I'm quite scared now, cause there's no place for me to stand, and it seems like if I'm not joining them, I will just die, simply die in a swift death - -
> 
> That's why I keep asking if anyone here is going to, cause I'm rly scared and I need some guides.... -.-



It's going to be harder to avoid the headbanging section if you're further in front. The closer you are to the stage the more intense it gets (watch out for Two Hurt if this is the case. There are a few parts where everyone will literally throw themselves towards the front of the stage)  But really though, these people are very courteous and will respect your space should you choose not to join in. I was headbanging too intensely and ended up having to apologise to the lady who got hit by my hair behind me


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Haha looks better! Those golden tarp thingies makes it more epic  What did you write to him, if I may ask?
> It's going to be harder to avoid the headbanging section if you're further in front. The closer you are to the stage the more intense it gets (watch out for Two Hurt if this is the case. There are a few parts where everyone will literally throw themselves towards the front of the stage)  But really though, these people are very courteous and will respect your space should you choose not to join in. I was headbanging too intensely and ended up having to apologise to the lady who got hit by my hair behind me



Nothing rly, I wrote something rly "Frontier" like, ended up re-checking after I leave the shop and I found all my grammer was all wrong from all the excitment - -

Here's the right version, I don't want to post the picture of my message cause it's just so wrong:

_Dear Leda,

Your music made me push through boundaries that I never thought existed, therefore thank you

Hope you can get over the disbandment and get up one day and continuing inspire young people like me! : )
_
_Scion_ 

....that's it, rly - -​ 
That calmed me......a bit lol, well I will be on the second floor middle rows, I think I will be alright....I hope - -


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> EDIT: I forgot to say something I found which is rly interesting, the Leda custom spec Navigator Flying V is _*AVALIBLE FOR ORDERMADE
> 
> *_No price info, cause maybe they will only tell u the price when u are talking with the guy....but this is something rly surprising, anyone want to try? lol


----------



## Teya

indrangelion said:


> Arrgh you guys definitely had the good spot!
> 
> I was about to pass out just before the encore set starts so I went upstairs to exchange my ticket for a drink, and your friend was actually up there as well. So I finished the rest of the show from upstairs with him standing next to me. I think he got weirded out when I went crazy during the multiple heavy parts of Two Hurt
> 
> Might be kinda silly, but I actually thought I felt closer to the stage when I watched from upstairs (Leda's side). I wasn't far from the stage when I was on the floor though, about 15 rows from the stage.



XD Yea my friend is kinda laid back when I comes to concerts but I usually freak out and headbang around him so he's used to it lol

I can understand that lol you actually got to watch him, most people around me were freaking out so hard it was hard to just watch him play lol



scion26 said:


> Just came back from the ESP crafthouse which have Leda stuff in it.....and holy shit they upgraded the place
> 
> 
> I won't post any more photos from there since Indra posted most of the stuff already and it will be repeatitive......the fun part is I saw Indra and Teya messages in the message book : D
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to say something I found which is rly interesting, the Leda custom spec Navigator Flying V is AVALIBLE FOR ORDERMADE
> 
> No price info, cause maybe they will only tell u the price when u are talking with the guy....but this is something rly surprising, anyone want to try? lol



You saw my message!?! How embarrassing lol XD I wrote so much lol I couldn't put all my emotions into words when I was there surrounded by Leda's instruments so I kinda word vomited on the page XDDD

Oh, and there is this website (not sure if anyone knows of it) but it sells a whole bunch of Jrock guitars and what not and they have Leda's Naviagtor, Cygnus, and Horizon for sale 

Search Results : JAPAN Discoveries, Buy New & Vintage Japanese products online! Jrock, Visual kei, CDs, Guitars & more!


----------



## scion26

Teya said:


> You saw my message!?! How embarrassing lol XD I wrote so much lol I couldn't put all my emotions into words when I was there surrounded by Leda's instruments so I kinda word vomited on the page XDDD
> 
> Oh, and there is this website (not sure if anyone knows of it) but it sells a whole bunch of Jrock guitars and what not and they have Leda's Naviagtor, Cygnus, and Horizon for sale
> 
> Search Results : JAPAN Discoveries, Buy New & Vintage Japanese products online! Jrock, Visual kei, CDs, Guitars & more!



Yea, ur message was long lol...but it's ok, ur message is definately better than mine, I was also rly high from all of his guitars (Never thought I would be high from guitar used by others lol), and I messed up all the grammer in my message - -

They did sell the guitar used by Leda, but in stock spec, not Leda's spec....still this website is rly nice, I can't find his fricking pick around here at JP


----------



## indrangelion

Teya said:


> I wrote so much lol I couldn't put all my emotions into words when I was there surrounded by Leda's instruments so I kinda word vomited on the page XDDD



This is what happened to me as well. Sure explains the lameness of my message  Heck what sane person could think properly while being surrounded by the guitars used by our guitar god 



> They did sell the guitar used by Leda, but in stock spec, not Leda's spec....still this website is rly nice, I can't find his fricking pick around here at JP



I have a few lying around but was out looking for them as well. Have you tried the Rock Inn in Shinjuku? They have lotsa signature picks.


----------



## eveningninja

Just curious - do any of you have "official" Deluhi lyrics you go to? I see some from just googling, but I don't know how accurate they all are. I guess they're probably close enough.

I am planning to do full Deluhi covers (guitar, bass, drums, vocals, synths), and am just making sure I have the best possible/accurate lyrics possible.

Thanks.


----------



## Murmel

^
If you're doing vocals, _work on the pronounciation._ There is NOTHING that bothers me more in vocals than accents, especially English accents in foreign languages.
If you can't get rid of the accent then I'm sorry, you probably shouldn't do it.

I'm kinda used Japanese people singing in English though, because most of the time it doesn't sound like English, just gibberish


----------



## scion26

Currently at Shibuya C C Lemon hall!! (Using IPhone)...wish me luck


----------



## eveningninja

Murmel said:


> ^
> If you're doing vocals, _work on the pronounciation._ There is NOTHING that bothers me more in vocals than accents, especially English accents in foreign languages.
> If you can't get rid of the accent then I'm sorry, you probably shouldn't do it.



I will definitely work on pronunciation as much as possible, however - you probably should respect the fact that I will cover whatever I want to, that's one of the great things about art such as music. You do not have to listen to my cover, it won't hurt my feelings. I just asked if anyone knew of official-ish lyrics I could trust, not for your approval of what I can or cannot record.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Murmel said:


> If you're doing vocals, _work on the pronounciation._ There is NOTHING that bothers me more in vocals than accents, especially English accents in foreign languages.


 
Agreed 

Have fun


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> Currently at Shibuya C C Lemon hall!! (Using IPhone)...wish me luck



A few hours ago, Leda was actually at the ESP Crafthouse...Damn you probably missed him


----------



## Murmel

eveningninja said:


> I will definitely work on pronunciation as much as possible, however - you probably should respect the fact that I will cover whatever I want to, that's one of the great things about art such as music. You do not have to listen to my cover, it won't hurt my feelings. I just asked if anyone knew of official-ish lyrics I could trust, not for your approval of what I can or cannot record.


I do respect that you can do whatever you like with music, I don't really care. But I'm just giving my personal opinion as I feel that if you can't get rid of the accent it will just be embarrassing for yourself.

But if it's what you wanna do then go for it


----------



## eveningninja

So, what's everyone's favorite song from Vandalism? For me I'd have to say Vivid Place, I think what they did with the pre-chorus is fucking amazing. The whole song's atmosphere is so beautiful. I also love Rebel:6 and Orion Once Again. Baby Play is one of if not my all-time favorite Deluhi song, but I didn't like the Vandalism version very much. Guitar tone felt too lacking in power compared to the old recording.


----------



## Murmel

I haven't listened to the new album, but I know for sure that Hybrid Truth is one of my favourite tunes and it's on that album.

I'm still bummed that Frontier isn't there though


----------



## Sollesnes

eveningninja said:


> So, what's everyone's favorite song from Vandalism?



I was really looking forward to hear what they did to s[K]ape:goat, but I was a little dissapointed. My favourite on the album is Suno no Izumi (probably because it's new). I love songs like that.


----------



## indrangelion

I am curled up in a fetal position right now, just thinking that these guys are playing their very last show right now...


----------



## scion26

Back....it was a lot of fun....I cried most of time, but I had a breakthrough of starting to headbang like an animal lol

Here's the set list, I will explain more once I'm calmed down from all the crying:

Intro (I'm crying already - -)
Hybrid Truth
Rebel: Sicks, Shadow: Six
S[k]ape goat
Shade
Flow Snow
Wake up
_*Recall*_
_*Suna no Izumi*_
The Farthest
Sujk solo
GALD
Revolver blast
Baby play
Frontier
Follow the Future
FTO
Departure

1st encore
Aggy solo
Remember the rain
Goods talk
_*Ivory and Irony*_
Hello

2nd encore
_*Hoshi no nai yoruni*_
Members last words
_*Orion Once Again *_
Two Hurt -extended version- 

I may missed out some, I will check later

EDIT: I forgot SHIT load of songs - -


----------



## indrangelion

FFFFUUUUUUUUUUU it's all over already....



Very interesting setlist though. Hoshi no nai Yoruni live....AND HELLO AND IVORY AND IRONY  

Anything interesting happened aside from the music?

Still can't believe no more DELUHI...

EDIT: A friend from Japan has told me that camera crew were spotted during the show. Meaning...DVD!! 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## scion26

Details now, I will only talk about the highlights

Before intro -
Yup, they have a muppet show, something called "Screamo corner", about muppet-Sujk teaching muppet-Juri how to scream lol. Last lesson is about tougue twister.....using screamo, had a great laugh lol

Intro -
I cried when they come out one by one, awkwardly when I look at their faces when coming out, it feels like they know it is the end, and have to face it once and for all

Hybrid Truth -
HOLY SHIT, I thought it will be at the near end or some shit, they throw this song right at the start!

Rebel: Sicks, Shadow: Six
Juri cried on the clean vocal part

Suna no Izumi -
That dance was fun :3

The Farthest - 
There is some hightlights in this song. As all of u know from Indra, Juri has vocal problem, he has some difficulty on some song, but on this song, he was FUCKING AGGRESIVE ON THE SCREAMS, I was rly shocked cause I never seen him like that, also he was doing it while he has vocal problem 

Revolver Blast -
Nothing much, but for me I cried harder, cause this is the first Deluhi song for me and this is the last time I heard them playing it live

Baby play -
LEDA FELL DOWN LOL......nothing much - -

Frontier -
I thought I would never heard it live cause Indra said he didn't have a chance listen to it last time.....well they did this song this time - -

Aggy solo -
He talked about it before, now he showed it, it makes people rly high, but nothing impressive on skill - -

Goods talk -
Juri talks about the goods on sale, he was rly stiff the whole time, for example "This is the wristband, it is rly....nice....yea, rly.....nice......it absorbs ur sweat" and then Leda said "Juri is SERIOUS". When he talks about Leda's DVD, and Leda kinda forces every members to get his dvd and learn guitar - - The fun part is when they talk about the hair tie thing, they used Sujk as an example and force him to tie his hair since he is the only one who has long hair. So he went backstage, come back up and Juri tell everyone to call him "Sujko-san", Sujk come back up embarrsed looking like a girl, pick up the mic from Juri, fist in the air and about to say something......then he just hand back the mic to Juri without saying anything since he was so embarrsed, extreme random move lol

Ivory and Irony -
Everyone went like "holy shit" before they play it, since I heard from u guys is a rare song played live. Something funny tho, Leda played the song in Drop C, using an octave higher chord, so it doesn't sound as heavy as the original

Hoshi no nai yoruni -
RARE SONG, HOLY SHIT...but nothing much - -

Members final words -
I will type it on a different post, SO MUCH TO TYPE

Orion Once Again -
This song, made shit load of people cried, I cried so hard I have to kneel down. They played the song while synchronizing the video being playing on the big TV screen, which is the different videos of them playing Orion Once again in the past different shows, that's why a lot of people cried. The singing together part is extended rly long, looks like they don't want it to end, Leda cried hard when we are singing along

Two Hurt -
Final song, whole place went bat shit, Juri is shouting RLY hard, so much energy from the guitar solo, hard on the bass and drums....they are rly giving us all what they got left and release it on this song, hard

After performance -
Finally Juri and Aggy cried hard....it's a great finale tho. The usual 123 jump, thanking audiences, and then Leda left "normally" first, then Aggy, then Juri and Sujk, and that's it. Deluhi Last Tour -VANDALISM-, it's over

ESP Crafthouse Leda fair update -
The last one hour of Leda fair after the concert, it showcase the guitar and bass used by Leda and Aggy while they were on stage just now, which is the battle-worn Cyguns, and the Musicman bass with Deluhi logo on it, photo later

That's it, ask me if u want to know anything more...damn I had watery eyes when typing this - -

EDIT: At the last hour of the Leda fair, Leda actually allows people to try his own Cygnus Mk.1 .......FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Ledakun

I wish they could recorded their last live, I mean espesically if it was their last, and they played Ivory and Irony? Fml -___-


----------



## indrangelion

Damn you, I am all teary eyed now just by reading that. I'm very happy for you though, you experienced all that!



> I wish they could recorded their last live, I mean espesically if it was their last, and they played Ivory and Irony? Fml -___-



Camera crew was spotted during the show  DVD TIME!


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I'm not catching on here.... is this like some major emo-asian group? Why all the people crying at their concerts?

My mom said she cried at a celine dion concert once, lol


----------



## Murmel

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I'm not catching on here.... is this like some major emo-asian group? Why all the people crying at their concerts?
> 
> My mom said she cried at a celine dion concert once, lol



People probably don't usually.

But this was DELUHI's last concert because they're breaking up.


----------



## scion26

The member last words part is about.....well, say what they want one by one. Sujk first, he talks about each of different members:
Aggy: A rly thoughtful guy, rarely encounter
Juri: Love his singing, and the reason he met Deluhi
Leda: Even though younger than Sujk, he rly respect Leda as a musician, rly detailed on band and instruments, and he doesn't want to lose to him

Leda then said "Yea....I'm kind of a guy who likes details....like guitar, amps....and boots......*Look at his Cygnus*, oh look, it wrote volume on the knob" LOL

Then Sujk talks about how lucky Deluhi is, then cried

Then Aggy, Aggy has the most complicated emotion here, Deluhi is a rly important thing for him, but he wants to look forward and progress on his life, so that makes him decide to leave Deluhi, but he said he will sure regret this, and by not making him regret is to let him have the greatest band performance ever, and basicly that's it

We all saw him had watery eyes, but he just said "I'm not crying! YET! Don't think I'm crying now!"

Then Leda, most of Leda's stuff are random stuff, the problem is he always suddenly end a phrase, step back.....and cried. There's one time he tried to be positive by pointing at the speaker below and said "What? We used Panasonic speaker?"...nobody rly laugh cause we know it was rly hard for him, since Deluhi means like everything to him. In the end he said "I'm just going to be striaghtforward.....Deluhi is my most beloved treasure" then he covers his face and cried even harder

Juri rly maned up in the moment, he didn't cry, said what he wants to say and that's it....to be honest nothing special about what Juri said, sorry - -

Some quotes from them which I rly touched:

Leda during last words - "I'm just going to be striaghtforward.....Deluhi is my most beloved treasure"

Sujk during last words - "We rly are a lucky band together, doing this till now, I think I'm really the happiest man in the world"

Aggy during last words - "Although this may happen, we still need to face a new day, a new challenge, and progress our life"

Juri during Two hurts on the last round of the cheering part - "No matter ur smiling or crying, this is the end, let's have a blast!!"


----------



## Ledakun

O_O I saw that on ledas twitter too! Something along the lines of Blue Ray DVD. If so I'm estatic! <3


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Camera crew was spotted during the show  DVD TIME!



Yup, there are camera crew, they are still filming when the big TV screen is off.....VERY HIGH CHANCE OF DVD


----------



## Ledakun

That just made my day!


----------



## Teya

OMGGG All of this information is making me go crazy D: Their last live setlist FUCK! Frontier, the Farthest, Ivory and Irony, and Hoshi no nai Yoru ni!?!?! OMGG This sound to epiccc~ I wish I could of gone!! 

But now all this talk about a Blue Ray DVD!?!? OMG! *is dying*

I can't explain all my feelings in words so sorry but I'm so depressed/excited I don't know what to do.. lol 

oh but Juri has a twitter now if anyone is interested lol

Twitter


----------



## Teya

scion26 said:


> Back....it was a lot of fun....I cried most of time, but I had a breakthrough of starting to headbang like an animal lol
> 
> Here's the set list, I will explain more once I'm calmed down from all the crying:



Thank you for the setlist and live report <3 

Even though I can't believe there isn't anymore DELUHI I'm excited to see that the future holds for these guys!

Again, Thank you


----------



## eveningninja

Oh em gee if they really do end up releasing a DVD/BluRay of this final show... major hard-ons over here 

That being said, I was a little disappointed with Blitzkrieg. The menu screen was 5.1 surround sound but the actual concert was only stereo... why not record it in good quality for lasting viewing pleasure? 

I hope this concert (if they do release it) ends up being in at least surround sound, and maybe widescreen and higher resolution.


----------



## scion26

I will add some personal thought:

Well, this the first time ever I see Deluhi, and also the last time. What can I say, FUCKING BADASS. All those riffs and solos see in person, very energetic and powerful; All those drum beats and bass, very tight and stable; All those screaming and singing, beautiful yet aggressive, mind blowing, I started to headbang like an animal on G.A.L.D lol

But sadly, this is the last time I can see them giving out music through performance, I personally find this rly sad for myself, it's like only I just discover how good they are right in the last moment...I knew this right at the intro and looking at their faces, that's why I can't hold back myself crying for such an idiot I am

Although I was quite sad throught out the show, but I consider myself an extremely lucky man, because I get to see them with the BEST SETLIST I'VE EVER SEEN ON DELUHI. And also I get to see the full power and beyond of each of the member, especially on Juri, I can feel he was rly pissed about his vocal problem in his voice, so at some point of the song, he actually shouted the melody and sounding like he is ripping his throat out, and he was doing this for us

At the Orion Once Again I actually breakdown, all those 3 years of them just ended like that, with this song being with them for the whole time. I personally think Orion Once Again means a lot to them, also to us and me. Although I just knew them only a year, but this is the song makes me rly get into Deluhi and also the first Deluhi song I learnt on guitar, so yea, can't hold back

The good thing they end with Two Hurt, I actually stopped crying and laugh throughtout the song....they know how to make people smile : )

Looking back at the last three singles, summrize it....it actually summrize this concert, and they keep on saying something rly alike during MC from these song:

Frontier: Don't look back, go forward, face life
The Farthest: We all know this is the end
Departure: But it doesn't mean it's over, it's a new start

...It's like they actually foresee this

EDIT: The saddest part for me the whole time is Leda on the last words, he was just acting like a kid, trying to act over telling everyone he's alright, while he actually cannot control himself and automaticly step back and cried everytime he end a sentence...it's understandable, he had to finish his beloved treasure once and for all

Well, that's it. It was sad, it was fun, it was crazy, a lot of emotions.....but it's over now, I don't regret it. Deluhi said let's hope we will meet each of them again (Or maybe somewhat together) in a different form, so let's hope we can meet them somewhere again

Oh, photos, here ; )

CC Lemon Hall



Goods sale



CC Lemon hall inside, before start



Leda fair last hour, Cygnus



Aggy's Musicman bass


----------



## scion26

And here's the photo of Leda spec Navigator Flying V is avalible for ordermade



Direct translation:
*
LEDA TYPE FLYING V
Taking order for ordermade*
(Deluhi logo excluded)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been in Sydney with no internet access for 4 days and this happens. 

scion26, wow, sounds like you had a hell of a time seeing their last ever gig. That would have been a experience to die for. Awesome, and that set list is just amazing!


----------



## indrangelion

Taken on the 8/7 (Credit: ESP Crafthouse Blog):






I think it's now customary to strike that pose whenever you are in front of Leda's exhibition


----------



## eveningninja

Okay, you have my word. Whenever I am in front of Leda's exhibition, I will strike that pose


(i wish i could be in front of Leda's exhibition LOL)


----------



## scion26

I've screwed up the setlist way too bad....here's the right one:

Hybrid Truth
Rebel:Sicks,Shadow:Six
s[K]ape:goat
-MC-
No Salvation remix
Flow Snow
Wake up
Shade
Recall
-MC-
Suna no Izumi
The Farthest
-Sujk solo-
G.A.L.D
Revolver Blast
Frontier 
Follow the Future
Baby Play
F.T.O
Departure

Encore.1
-Aggy's solo- 
Remember The Rain
-Goods talk- 
Ivory and Irony
Hello

Encore.2
Syllable-Yggdrising-
Hoshi no nai yoruni
-Members last words-
Orion once again
Two Hurt -extended version-


Sorry - -


----------



## indrangelion

Lol they actually played the No salvation remix. I was starting to wonder why they haven't played this in a while. A bit repetitive but that riff still kicks butt XD

Man I'd sell my left nut just to hear Hello live  Such a fitting moment in their career too... "Farewell and see you again".


----------



## Ledakun

indrangelion said:


> Lol they actually played the No salvation remix. I was starting to wonder why they haven't played this in a while. A bit repetitive but that riff still kicks butt XD
> 
> Man I'd sell my left nut just to hear Hello live  Such a fitting moment in their career too... "Farewell and see you again".





You really love "Hello" hmm? I love the chorus and intro, mainly because its simple and easy to play along to  I really hope when and if they do produce a DVD it has the show live from the start to end instead of skipping things like encores mainly because its their last live and I would love to see their last words, even though it would be so sad


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

That setlist....  

That is all.


----------



## Murmel

I just thought I'd post this here so any new Deluhi fans know that this you must listen to 

And because the song is so. fucking. good.



That double bass in the chorus is so awesome. Everything just works so perfectly to create an amazing soundscape.


----------



## eveningninja

^ Hybrid Truth was the first song I heard by Deluhi. And I discovered them because of Syu. It's a good thing Leda played bass for Galneryus, from what I've heard that is how a lot of people came to be Deluhi fans =P


----------



## scion26

This is my way of saying farewell to Deluhi....by playing their songs poorly - -........featuring ESP Arrow!.....used by a guy who rly not worth it - -



Plz enjoy : )


----------



## Murmel

Good job man, the solos could definitely be better, but the rhythm parts were really solid.


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> This is my way of saying farewell to Deluhi....by playing their songs poorly - -........featuring ESP Arrow!.....used by a guy who rly not worth it - -
> 
> Plz enjoy : )



Haha I know how you feel there  But in all honesty, I really enjoyed them. Great stuff!

It actually inspired me to cover another one of their songs. It's up on youtube now, but I'm not going to post it here because it's a horrible cover. But still, it's my way of paying tribute to these guys and I had fun covering it 

Goodbye DELUHI...

EDIT: Fuck it. My life is boring. Need to spread shitty covers to annoy people.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Man all these covers make me wanna practice more... 

Well done guys, really enjoyed them all. 

Also the solo on Suna No Izumi has shades of Skolnick, I just love it!


----------



## Ledakun

Could we still hope to see a DVD? How long did it take to produce the Blitzkrieg after the live?

Its basically our last Present the fans could get from Deluhi :\


----------



## indrangelion

> How long did it take to produce the Blitzkrieg after the live?


4 Months 

I'm starting to get worried about the DVD. After all, Leda said in an interview with R&R that he's not interested in releasing the last show as a DVD 

Too bad though if that's the case. The stage setup looks killer.


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> 4 Months
> 
> I'm starting to get worried about the DVD. After all, Leda said in an interview with R&R that he's not interested in releasing the last show as a DVD
> 
> Too bad though if that's the case. The stage setup looks killer.



Yea, it was RLY awesome...they have lyrics projected out like this in some of the song which have english part, and that is not the awesome part. Some of the the background artwork, and the animation of the font and background, it looks like something come out of a rly fucked up horror movie, which makes despair-esqe song like S[k]ape Goat visually fucking epic and awesome

If u want a close idea how those stuff looks like, search for nana825763 on youtube, and watch username666, u will see


----------



## Ledakun

Ohh, how many interviews did Leda do with R&R. I read one and it was about Leda's uprising to fame and his childhood/how he made it. Otherwise that would really suck. But it wouldn't make sense to have a camera crew for no purpose what so ever. There is a still chance of hope.


----------



## indrangelion

If I recall correctly, he did 2 different interviews for R&R. I bought issue 036 while I was there (the one with Leda's recent interview), and I had my friend translate most of it.

Not sure if there's a full translation out there, but I'll look for it for you.

And there's Leda's very last interview for Fool's Mate, which is a good read:
Fool&#8217;s Mate Issue 6 June 2011 Leda&#8217;s Last Interview Part 1 & Part 2 « DELUHISTS. For DELUHI. Forever.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I've got the Fools Mate magazine with that interview, unfortunately, I couldn't read it. 

Great read. Leda was very gracious and mature with his responses, especially regarding the disbandment. Though it was pretty funny that he states his earlier guitar tones as awful and earlier songs as disgusting.


----------



## Ledakun

Well even if it was up to Leda, they probably would still record in hopes of making some type of profit. I'm also pretty sure whenever they do these type of recordings its not because Deluhi themselves plan on selling it, but the recording label such as Braveman Records looking to sell it. Maybe Leda doesn't want it published but its going to happen on some some other terms. Ya know? I see no other reason for a camera crew and equiptment for no purpose.


----------



## indrangelion

Braveman Records is an independent label, set up and funded by the guys from Deluhi themselves. In other words, they have complete control of their material


----------



## Ledakun

Then your probably right, oh well. I was just hoping those who were out of convience to see their last show could still watch it from 3rd person or experiance it at home.


----------



## indrangelion

Soooo Leda was at the Crafthouse exhibition...Again....For the last day of the Leda Exhibition. And apparently he gave a quick guitar clinic session as well. Now, excuse me while I 






















Fucking hell. Sitting that close to him...I would've jumped out and give him a bear hug


----------



## Vinchester

I'm disturbed that most of the audience seems to be girls


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Vinchester said:


> I'm disturbed that most of the audience seems to be girls


 
I'd wish I'd get that kind of female attention to my shows, let alone watching me just play guitar. 

Though I could guess that most of those girls can play guitar, and there'd be a fair bit of guys in there too... also can play guitar.


----------



## ry_z

Vinchester said:


> I'm disturbed that most of the audience seems to be girls



VK bands have overwhelmingly female fanbases.


----------



## scion26

Last time I went to the show, 90% of the auidence are female disturbed me a lot.....like I rly got the feeling of "I'm officially gay".

Leda actually allow people use try his Cygnus Mk.1 plugged into that Marshall JVM after 8/7...god dammit I left JP at 8/8 and never realizing that - -


----------



## indrangelion

You should've seen the show I went to last year. It was a small venue, and I could see that there are only 2 guys there 

Anyway, I wonder what's inside that brown paper bag thingy they gave to Leda in that pic? The book with all of our messages? Or money?


----------



## Ledakun

Ô  Ñ DELUHI ÌCCÅIöGfÚîñ

Could anyone care to translate this page?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Looks like they're making articles on their last gig on the September issues of Shoxx and Fools Mate. October issue of Young Guitar will have an article on Leda. I must get the Fools Mate and Young Guitar now... 

And more links to other blogs.


----------



## indrangelion

Well, not exactly DELUHI news (after a long bout of thread inactivity, this is a bit of a cop out I guess), but it's worth mentioning.

I've been searching high and low for so long after the original video was taken down a couple of years ago. But I HAZ FOUND THEM! A very young Leda (Grave Seed days) jamming during one of those Young Guitar sponsored shows, I think it was called Spotlight Session.

Leda appears 1:54 on the first vid


Epic shit 3:57


----------



## ry_z

indrangelion said:


> Epic shit 3:57



Leda and Syu playing synchronized leads? I will take this opportunity to again insist that he should rejoin Galneryus on guitar.


----------



## eveningninja

^^ Haha yeah I loved that little harmony they play. A friend and I learned it together a while back. Great to see/hear again.


----------



## scion26

Wow, it's been quite some time since this thread got an update....

I dunno if anyone know or noticed or mentioned before, but here are 2 not rly Deluhi related news:
*Leda will be the guitarist for the musical drama - Rock of Ages
*Sujk will release a solo album in December this year according to Leda's twitter....this is rather interesting

And since I'm here:


Tell me what u guys think about the tone.....since I think u guys are more experienced in listening to tones - -


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I knew about Leda joining Rock of Ages, thanks to Indra, but I didn't know that Takanori Nishikawa (TMR/ABS) was going to play lead.  And it's got Levin from Lachryma Christi on drums so there's a fair bit of talent already. 

Sujk solo album? Interesting...

And your Line 6 tone patch is great, very close to that Vandalism tone.


----------



## eveningninja

^^ I think the tone sounds nice, good job. You're playing that on your Arrow, right? If so, is everything stock? SD Blackout pickups?



By the way, this isn't Deluhi news, but I'm really just curious - do any of you know what guitar Syu is holding here? Looks like a radically-shaped version of his Crying Star but with only one pickup and what seems to be 29 frets (with the last two being rather widely spaced, looks strange). Due to the headstock's colors and shape, and the body shape and contour that you see at about 0:51 seconds when he pulls up, it really looks like a Syu signature guitar, but this vid was posted nearly 2 months ago and I haven't heard of any new Syu signature guitar. Anyone know?


----------



## indrangelion

Guess who's on stage.



I was screaming sooo loud when the dual solo kicked in


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

So does that mean that a Galneryus DVD with Leda is in the works?


----------



## indrangelion

Well, Phoenix Rising is coming out as a DVD/CD bundle. With the DVD containing footage from their Voices from the Crying Star Tour, and you-know-who is bound to be in there somewhere!


----------



## ry_z

indrangelion said:


> Guess who's on stage.



Like I expected. He just needs to rejoin already, dammit. This is fucking awesome.


----------



## scion26

eveningninja said:


> ^^ I think the tone sounds nice, good job. You're playing that on your Arrow, right? If so, is everything stock? SD Blackout pickups?



Nope, I changed to Bill Lawrence L500 like Leda did...and because Leda did 

At first I was rly worried I will become a poser by switching pickups like this, end up not liking the pickup and forcing a smile on my face because my mind is saying "Leda uses it". But then I actually RLY RLY LOVE the L500 using my own personal preference. It's not high gain but crunchy as hell and rly sharp, one downside is the sound is quite thin....quite too thin. I liked the Blackouts, tight bass and powerful, rly good for hardcore riffing....but too powerful : P



indrangelion said:


> Guess who's on stage.



omfg....Leda, GET UR ASS BACK TO GALNERYUS!! : P


----------



## eveningninja

scion26 said:


> Nope, I changed to Bill Lawrence L500 like Leda did...and because Leda did
> 
> At first I was rly worried I will become a poser by switching pickups like this, end up not liking the pickup and forcing a smile on my face because my mind is saying "Leda uses it". But then I actually RLY RLY LOVE the L500 using my own personal preference. It's not high gain but crunchy as hell and rly sharp, one downside is the sound is quite thin....quite too thin. I liked the Blackouts, tight bass and powerful, rly good for hardcore riffing....but too powerful : P



Hm... well that makes sense. Leda's playing his L500 with a mahogany hardtail guitar, which adds more warmth/beef compared to an Arrow which is alder/maple and has a Floyd Rose, all contributing to thinner/brighter tone. Maybe you need a fatter pickup if you say it is too thin? Although it sounds pretty good to me.

I thought the L500 is pretty high gain though. That's what I've always heard.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

eveningninja said:


> Hm... well that makes sense. Leda's playing his L500 with a mahogany hardtail guitar, which adds more warmth/beef compared to an Arrow which is alder/maple and has a Floyd Rose, all contributing to thinner/brighter tone. Maybe you need a fatter pickup if you say it is too thin? Although it sounds pretty good to me.
> 
> I thought the L500 is pretty high gain though. That's what I've always heard.



Yes the Bill Lawrence is a very high output pickup. Dimebag used them exclusively before getting the Dimebucker sig, also one of Leda's favorites. 

Also rule of thumb: Bright sound =/= Thin sound. Alder may be bright, but has that even low end and nice upper mids that give some chunk. Also add to the fact that the Arrow has mass that can add to a thicker tone. Also remember that Leda's Arrow nor his white/gold V does not have the L500 either. 

Leda's choice in the L500 and Dimebuckers, these pickups if not EQ'ed properly can sound horrendously thin. It nails that classic thrash sound (very akin to Leda's older tone), but not much else. 

But also keep in mind that, as Indra and I discussed earlier in this thread, Leda's tone relies heavily on his amp. The Marshall KFK has more mids on tap that it sounds so monstrous. Combine a bright high output pickup on a dark tonewood (mahogany on Cygnus/MH/Explorer/Les Paul) plugged into a beastly Marshall (literally), will get you closer to Leda's tone. 

However, scion26 did get close to Leda's Vandalism tone with his rig after all.


----------



## indrangelion

One more for great justice



Leda's shreddy section 

And dat harmony


----------



## eveningninja

Wooo! To be honest, I prefer that solo without harmony (granted, their harmonies seemed slightly out of tune at times). Leda = fucking awesome though! I really wish he'd stay with them, unless he gets in another project soon haha.


----------



## scion26

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Yes the Bill Lawrence is a very high output pickup. Dimebag used them exclusively before getting the Dimebucker sig, also one of Leda's favorites.
> 
> Also rule of thumb: Bright sound =/= Thin sound. Alder may be bright, but has that even low end and nice upper mids that give some chunk. Also add to the fact that the Arrow has mass that can add to a thicker tone. Also remember that Leda's Arrow nor his white/gold V does not have the L500 either.
> 
> Leda's choice in the L500 and Dimebuckers, these pickups if not EQ'ed properly can sound horrendously thin. It nails that classic thrash sound (very akin to Leda's older tone), but not much else.
> 
> But also keep in mind that, as Indra and I discussed earlier in this thread, Leda's tone relies heavily on his amp. The Marshall KFK has more mids on tap that it sounds so monstrous. Combine a bright high output pickup on a dark tonewood (mahogany on Cygnus/MH/Explorer/Les Paul) plugged into a beastly Marshall (literally), will get you closer to Leda's tone.
> 
> However, scion26 did get close to Leda's Vandalism tone with his rig after all.



L500 are high gain pickup considering in the passive pickup catagory, but compare to what we think as a industry standard high gain pickup standard (All these EMGs and Blackouts active bullcrap...), L500's gain is still far behind from these, not even EMG. Still the tone is more statisfying for the L500 compare to EMGs.

Putting in L500 into the Arrow is not a bad choice, it is still very very rich sounding. But I think L500 would work even better with mahogany because of the mid standing out, I think it would sound more....umm...."juicy"?

I actually created a even closer tone with cabinet impulse....but nvm, don't want to record stuff for now - -

Well, let's stop this tone topic, this is a Deluhi thread, not a Deluhi tone thread : ) Still if u want to continue no problem


Oh yea, MORE INFO ON SUJK SOLO ALBUM:

Name: Arkhelism
Songs: 10 (One of the song temp. name is called &#12431;&#12387;&#12385;&#12419;&#12398;&#24038;&#12501;&#12483;&#12463;, Waccha's left hook lol)
Featuring artist: ALL ex. Deluhi members (Yea....they are like "disband never happened")
Price: 3,000 yen (Tax excluded) / 3,150 yen (Tax included)
Release date: December 07, 2011

*Will feature Sujk's drum solo (&#12431;&#12387;&#12385;&#12419;&#12398;&#24038;&#12501;&#12483;&#12463
*Will feature Sujk's screamo (Which rumored to be better than Juri)

(Info from Deluhist.com and Deluhi blog)

Wonder how will the album sounds....


----------



## eveningninja

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Yes the Bill Lawrence is a very high output pickup. Dimebag used them exclusively before getting the Dimebucker sig, also one of Leda's favorites.
> 
> Also rule of thumb: Bright sound =/= Thin sound. Alder may be bright, but has that even low end and nice upper mids that give some chunk. Also add to the fact that the Arrow has mass that can add to a thicker tone. Also remember that Leda's Arrow nor his white/gold V does not have the L500 either.
> 
> Leda's choice in the L500 and Dimebuckers, these pickups if not EQ'ed properly can sound horrendously thin. It nails that classic thrash sound (very akin to Leda's older tone), but not much else.
> 
> But also keep in mind that, as Indra and I discussed earlier in this thread, Leda's tone relies heavily on his amp. The Marshall KFK has more mids on tap that it sounds so monstrous. Combine a bright high output pickup on a dark tonewood (mahogany on Cygnus/MH/Explorer/Les Paul) plugged into a beastly Marshall (literally), will get you closer to Leda's tone.
> 
> However, scion26 did get close to Leda's Vandalism tone with his rig after all.





scion26 said:


> L500 are high gain pickup considering in the passive pickup catagory, but compare to what we think as a industry standard high gain pickup standard (All these EMGs and Blackouts active bullcrap...), L500's gain is still far behind from these, not even EMG. Still the tone is more statisfying for the L500 compare to EMGs.
> 
> Putting in L500 into the Arrow is not a bad choice, it is still very very rich sounding. But I think L500 would work even better with mahogany because of the mid standing out, I think it would sound more....umm...."juicy"?
> 
> I actually created a even closer tone with cabinet impulse....but nvm, don't want to record stuff for now - -
> 
> Well, let's stop this tone topic, this is a Deluhi thread, not a Deluhi tone thread : ) Still if u want to continue no problem



Hm... are you sure? I'm soon going to be receiving a Jackson Kevin Bond fitted with a Dimarzio X2N, and I've read that the X2N is hotter than an EMG 81, and I've also read about people comparing the X2N with the L500, so I naturally assume the L500 is as high or higher output than an EMG. Can you confirm?

Also, is there a difference between the L500 and the L500XL?





scion26 said:


> Oh yea, MORE INFO ON SUJK SOLO ALBUM:
> 
> Name: Arkhelism
> Songs: 10 (One of the song temp. name is called &#12431;&#12387;&#12385;&#12419;&#12398;&#24038;&#12501;&#12483;&#12463;, Waccha's left hook lol)
> Featuring artist: ALL ex. Deluhi members (Yea....they are like "disband never happened")
> Price: 3,000 yen (Tax excluded) / 3,150 yen (Tax included)
> Release date: December 07, 2011
> 
> *Will feature Sujk's drum solo (&#12431;&#12387;&#12385;&#12419;&#12398;&#24038;&#12501;&#12483;&#12463
> *Will feature Sujk's screamo (Which rumored to be better than Juri)
> 
> (Info from Deluhist.com and Deluhi blog)
> 
> Wonder how will the album sounds....



Awesome! I love Juri's harsh vocals haha, it'll be interesting to hear Sujk's. So basically it's gonna be Deluhi but not Deluhi...  So Juri won't be in it? Since Sujk is covering vocals?


----------



## scion26

eveningninja said:


> Hm... are you sure? I'm soon going to be receiving a Jackson Kevin Bond fitted with a Dimarzio X2N, and I've read that the X2N is hotter than an EMG 81, and I've also read about people comparing the X2N with the L500, so I naturally assume the L500 is as high or higher output than an EMG. Can you confirm?
> 
> Also, is there a difference between the L500 and the L500XL?



I owned a Jackson Matt Tuck Rhoads before with the EMG 81, and I am sure that the EMG 81 has higher output than L500, I dunno about the X2N tho, never tried it so I won't dare to say anything about it...

L500 the main pickup name...and there are actually four L500 exists.

L500XL (Extreme Lead)
L500L (Lead)
L500R (Rhythm)
L500C (Clean)

And yup, u can guess what is different about them : ) I use XL (Bridge) and R (Neck)

Leda uses XL, although the ESP website said nothing about it, but the ESP magazine said he uses XL. But Indra said the one in Cygnus sounds different from the XL, so that actually confuse me a lot : /




eveningninja said:


> Awesome! I love Juri's harsh vocals haha, it'll be interesting to hear Sujk's. So basically it's gonna be Deluhi but not Deluhi...  So Juri won't be in it? Since Sujk is covering vocals?



Juri will still be in it, it is all ex. Deluhi member, even Aggy is in it. Although I think most of the stuff will be covered by Sujk anyway....

Sujk may have the screaming which rumored to be better than Juri, but u cannot forget about Juri's clean vocal ; )


----------



## indrangelion

I believe the EMG 81 has a higher output, but the X2N is the better pickup. Shane from Bmusic swayed me into an X2N when I was deciding on what to put in my Parker. The crunch on the X2N is much more "organic" compared to the 81, and the note clarity is superb. And no batteries too, that's got to be a plus 

Funny thing about the L-500, is that I actually own a Cygnus but I'm not going to dismantle it just to find out  Hard to believe if it's actually an XL though, because it does sound different compared to what I tried a few years back. My bet is on the body itself, and the bolt-on construction.



> Juri will still be in it, it is all ex. Deluhi member, even Aggy is in it. Although I think most of the stuff will be covered by Sujk anyway....
> 
> Sujk may have the screaming which rumored to be better than Juri, but u cannot forget about Juri's clean vocal ; )









Seriously, don't forget that Juri actually plays the guitar as well...Watch this space


----------



## eveningninja

Ah cool, thanks both of you.

How would you compare the X2N with the L500?



indrangelion said:


> Seriously, don't forget that Juri actually plays the guitar as well...Watch this space



That's cool, didn't realize. I guess it's like Yama-B who also seems to be skilled with several instruments along with his awesome vocals. I really want to see Juri playing guitar, I can't really imagine it right now haha.


----------



## indrangelion

I love playing open chords, so based on that, the L-500 has more tonal clarity on the dirty channel. Though the L-500 doesn't have as much low end as the X2N. Well you can get it to the same level with the right EQ-ing anyway, but that's an extra effort.


----------



## eveningninja

So do you think with the X2N in a mahogany guitar running through a Marshall TSL100 I should be able to get something that resembles Leda's tone? Or would it help to have the L500 instead? I plan to try it out eventually anyway.


----------



## indrangelion

Not without Leda's magic fingers and creativity


----------



## eveningninja

Ha, fingers aside though... I mean, when playing rhythm, there's only so much your "fingers" can do. You fret the notes, make sure you're muting properly, and pick. There's pick angle and attack, but in all honesty with lots of gain there isn't a huge variance in the tone of rhythm playing when you have a similar setup. That mostly comes into play with leads.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

This thread keeps on giving. I love how, not only has it outlived a lot of my other J-Rock threads in this forum, but it's now looked after by members who really care about the band even after disbandment. 

Active pickups are actually low output, with active preamp boosters. And even with the active circuitry on, EMGs may not be as high as the super high dual blade humbuckers like the X2N and Dimebucker, though may be on par with the Bill Lawrences. So that's one technicality out of the way. If this is wrong please correct me asap. 

Also, I'm gonna hold back on my white Iceman/Cygnus hybrid a little longer. No cash yet.  I was gonna go D-Activator X or X2N on bridge, but after going back to EMGs, I may opt for the L500XL instead. 

As for all Deluhi members in Sujk's album, that's a given. The visual kei guys do this all the time. Ryuichi and Inoran did Tourbillion before Luna Sea's recent reformation. Jun-ji plays with everybody, including ex Siam Shade bandmate Kazuma. And every single album released by a member of Janne Da Arc has at least 1 or 2 other members playing on it.


----------



## eveningninja

So, it seems the general consensus is that the L500 is preferred over the X2N. I'll definitely have to try it then. Are you sure it's not a preference influenced by fanboyism though?


----------



## scion26

It's fun to see this thread is still alive....rly great pass time activity - -



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Also, I'm gonna hold back on my white Iceman/Cygnus hybrid a little longer. No cash yet.  I was gonna go D-Activator X or X2N on bridge, but after going back to EMGs, I may opt for the L500XL instead.



Actually I've been wondering, is Cygnus/Pheniox's body larger? Or Iceman's body larger? I saw loads of different Iceman and ICT700 seems to be smaller than the old ones....and it's still confusing cause I never saw one before - -

I'm interested in how ur gonna mix these both lol, how are u gonna do it?




Bloody_Inferno said:


> As for all Deluhi members in Sujk's album, that's a given. The visual kei guys do this all the time. Ryuichi and Inoran did Tourbillion before Luna Sea's recent reformation. Jun-ji plays with everybody, including ex Siam Shade bandmate Kazuma. And every single album released by a member of Janne Da Arc has at least 1 or 2 other members playing on it.



It's still weird to see Aggy tho....cause from what I know, he actually just give up doing music...... Well, it's still good to see them all again, as promised, in a different form



eveningninja said:


> So, it seems the general consensus is that the L500 is preferred over the X2N. I'll definitely have to try it then. Are you sure it's not a preference influenced by fanboyism though?



I would still go for L500 for it's unique-ness and tasty crunch, X2N sounds like those typical pickup u see and hear everyday, also I don't need such high output....still, I won't rly be sure until I can try it on my own - -


----------



## indrangelion

eveningninja said:


> So, it seems the general consensus is that the L500 is preferred over the X2N. I'll definitely have to try it then. Are you sure it's not a preference influenced by fanboyism though?



Even though I've dedicated the rest of my life to Leda/Deluhi, I'm still sticking to Bare Knuckles, Duncan Distortion, and the L-500 on my Cygnus  You just can't force yourself to like something because of your idol.

Leda used the Cygnus? I love the shape and spec, bought one and still enjoying it immensely. 

He used a Jackson Stars in his early days? Bought that as well and it was a killer stage guitar. 

He used a Dean Razorback afterwards? Fuck off.


----------



## Murmel

Finally got around to seeing the Blitzkreig live dvd (late I know). HOLY SHIT Leda's tone  Not to talk about his ridiculously clean playing. Every member did an awesome job.

If only Aggy could actually raise his bass a little and stop playing by the fucking 17th fret with his pick. His tone is pretty much nothing but mud live.
Other than that, great dvd, outstanding stage presence as well.


----------



## eveningninja

scion26 said:


> I would still go for L500 for it's unique-ness and tasty crunch, X2N sounds like those typical pickup u see and hear everyday, also I don't need such high output....still, I won't rly be sure until I can try it on my own - -






indrangelion said:


> Even though I've dedicated the rest of my life to Leda/Deluhi, I'm still sticking to Bare Knuckles, Duncan Distortion, and the L-500 on my Cygnus  You just can't force yourself to like something because of your idol.
> 
> Leda used the Cygnus? I love the shape and spec, bought one and still enjoying it immensely.
> 
> He used a Jackson Stars in his early days? Bought that as well and it was a killer stage guitar.
> 
> He used a Dean Razorback afterwards? Fuck off.




Thanks guys.

Indra, which Jackson Stars do you have? And yeah, I hate Dean Razorbacks  Did he really use one?

Also, what is the Duncan Distortion like? I have a Duncan SH-5 Custom, it's pretty cool but I think there are other passive pups out there better suited to my tastes. Something hotter/aggressive perhaps...


----------



## scion26

ok, from what I've saw in youtube and sound sample from DiMarzio about X2N.....It's a totally different pickup from L-500 - -" I dunno why people are comparing both - -

X2N sounds RLY RLY wide and thick, so much low end, loose bass and sound rly rly powerful. While the L-500 have more treble sharpness, clarity, thin and vintage-y sound.......they are rly rly different pickups - -"

If ur going for Leda's Vandalism tone, X2N may won't help at all, and I'm dare to say it now

Well, it's still comes down to personal preference of ur needs....if ur talking about hardcore insane gain pickup, I would prefer the SD Blackouts 1 over the X2N tho...




indrangelion said:


> He used a Dean Razorback afterwards? Fuck off.



Agree......DON'T GET ME NEAR THAT....WOODEN THING WITH STRINGS ON IT

I rly dunno why Leda worked with Dean before ESP - -


----------



## indrangelion

eveningninja said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Indra, which Jackson Stars do you have? And yeah, I hate Dean Razorbacks  Did he really use one?
> 
> Also, what is the Duncan Distortion like? I have a Duncan SH-5 Custom, it's pretty cool but I think there are other passive pups out there better suited to my tastes. Something hotter/aggressive perhaps...




It was the exact same one he had, the Jackson Stars RR-TN02. I've sold it already though  Need money.

Razorback (Don't say I didn't warn you):


I had the Distortion on my ESP Pink Sawtooth, and it was the best pickup I was using at the time. Had that nice low-end chunk (more so than the X2N). Barely did any EQ-ing to get some tasty leads, and pinch harmonics were effortless.



> Agree......DON'T GET ME NEAR THAT....WOODEN THING WITH STRINGS ON IT
> 
> I rly dunno why Leda worked with Dean before ESP - -



At least he made the right move and switched over to ESP. Unlike some artists who made the jump from ESP to Dean (Amott, Mustaine, etc).


----------



## indrangelion

Ahhhhhhhh whaaattt theeee ffuuuuccckkk???


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Ahhhhhhhh whaaattt theeee ffuuuuccckkk?



Yea, Leda mentioned he added Floyd rose on his Cygnus in twitter....just never thought it would be both Mk.1 and Mk.2 Cygnus

He said that the tone is too metallic after he put a floyd onto it, but he kinda like it

But still, if I ever own a Cygnus, I would NEVER put a floyd into it. I want full organic tone from it and not a pain in the ass to setup -.-

Edit: I'm probably guessing those Cygnus-es are Mk.3 and Mk.4 because they are fully intact, no scratches like Mk.1 and Mk.2, which means Leda asked ESP to make two more with Floyd Rose - - He said it is for Rock of Ages purpose


----------



## eveningninja

I prefer hardtail. Not to mention I think Cygnus looks way sexier without the FR =p


----------



## BornToLooze

Does anybody have tabs for Two Hurt, Rebel:sicks; shadows:six or F.T.O.? i suck at figuring stuff out by ear


----------



## indrangelion

eveningninja said:


> By the way, this isn't Deluhi news, but I'm really just curious - do any of you know what guitar Syu is holding here? Looks like a radically-shaped version of his Crying Star but with only one pickup and what seems to be 29 frets (with the last two being rather widely spaced, looks strange). Due to the headstock's colors and shape, and the body shape and contour that you see at about 0:51 seconds when he pulls up, it really looks like a Syu signature guitar, but this vid was posted nearly 2 months ago and I haven't heard of any new Syu signature guitar. Anyone know?



Shoot, looks like we forgot to answer your question there:


----------



## eveningninja

So I got my Jackson Kevin Bond sig rhoads the other day. Mahog neck, mahog body, neck-thru joint, 25.5" scale, fixed TOM bridge. It's currently loaded with the X2N in the bridge right now though. And I do think it probably has a bit too much output for my taste. I like the overall sound of it, but if I wanted something with a bit less output and a bit more clarity, what would be good choices? Setup is Marshall TSL100 through Orange 2x12 v30 cab, with TS7 boost on top.

I know this isn't a "what pickup should I use" thread, but I figured I'd ask you guys since being also fans of similar music I thought your opinions might be of more value than the general crowd =p




indrangelion said:


> Shoot, looks like we forgot to answer your question there:


 
Thanks, but for some reason I can't click on that or get anything out of it. Maybe it has to do with me being on this public computer (it's all I've got to use right now though).


----------



## scion26

eveningninja said:


> So I got my Jackson Kevin Bond sig rhoads the other day. Mahog neck, mahog body, neck-thru joint, 25.5" scale, fixed TOM bridge. It's currently loaded with the X2N in the bridge right now though. And I do think it probably has a bit too much output for my taste. I like the overall sound of it, but if I wanted something with a bit less output and a bit more clarity, what would be good choices? Setup is Marshall TSL100 through Orange 2x12 v30 cab, with TS7 boost on top.
> 
> I know this isn't a "what pickup should I use" thread, but I figured I'd ask you guys since being also fans of similar music I thought your opinions might be of more value than the general crowd =p



I think u won't go wrong with bare knuckle, hell, I heard NO ONE go wrong with bare knuckle. Like Aftermath, I rly love the low end punch and clarity of it. 

Now then, somewhat relate it back to Deluhi....I also recommend L500 of coz - - The crunch of L500 is just FUCKING TASTY, it sounds rly warm too. Very very good for Deluhi music (of coz duh) and hair metal-ish riffing, the clarity is quite good too. The thing about L500 is it sounds quite thin, so..."maybe" it won't sound as good if ur doing more extreme metal like "core" stuff and melodic death




eveningninja said:


> Thanks, but for some reason I can't click on that or get anything out of it. Maybe it has to do with me being on this public computer (it's all I've got to use right now though).



That guitar is actually a prototype of Syu's new guitar, Crying V. Search around Syu's yahoo blog and u will find the picture of it : )


Edit: Oh by the way, just before Leda changed to JVM, I kinda found his amp setting recently for his 2203KK in Vandalicks:





From what I see....
Presence = 6
Bass = 4
Middle = 6
Treble = 7 ish
High pre-amp, low master just like usual

And seriously....wtf, this EQ setting doesn't sound anything near his tone! It's actually the exact opposite style from his setup from the past! But he said this 2033KK head is the main head he is using! (It's even turned on in the photo, and plugged to his Cygnus but u cannot see it from here)

Can anyone explain 0.o?


----------



## indrangelion

Big DELUHI News!

According to Abeshi's (DLH Management) twitter, DELUHI will be presenting their very last present to their fans... A 2 DISC LIVE DVD CALLED &#12300;LIVE:VANDALISM&#12301; which will be released on December 21st!!!!!

FUCK YEEEEESSSS


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Big DELUHI News!
> 
> According to Abeshi's (DLH Management) twitter, DELUHI will be presenting their very last present to their fans... A 2 DISC LIVE DVD CALLED &#12300;LIVE:VANDALISM&#12301; which will be released on December 21st!!!!!
> 
> FUCK YEEEEESSSS



Yup....everything goes just as expected lol

I personally think there will be a lot of mess up compare with Bliztkrieg, mostly because of Juri's vocal problem and Leda sustain problem, which I dunno why he always accidentally stop the sustain of his guitar - -

Still, 2 discs, I think they won't cut too much of the stuff, that's a good thing, and I hope they won't cut the last word MC so I can cry the fuck out of myself again : D

....but how the fuck am I going to get it, I'm going to JP around that day, but where can I buy Deluhi stuff - -?


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> Yup....everything goes just as expected lol
> 
> I personally think there will be a lot of mess up compare with Bliztkrieg, mostly because of Juri's vocal problem and Leda sustain problem, which I dunno why he always accidentally stop the sustain of his guitar - -
> 
> Still, 2 discs, I think they won't cut too much of the stuff, that's a good thing, and I hope they won't cut the last word MC so I can cry the fuck out of myself again : D
> 
> ....but how the fuck am I going to get it, I'm going to JP around that day, but where can I buy Deluhi stuff - -?



Yeah that's what I'm worried about. 2 Discs will likely contain all of the songs performed and maybe a few MC's, but Juri's vox problems will likely to turn off a few people  I personally don't care, as long as they include those rare songs.

The RockInn shop in Shinjuku sells music DVDs. That's where I bought my Vandalicks from.


----------



## eveningninja

indrangelion said:


> Big DELUHI News!
> 
> According to Abeshi's (DLH Management) twitter, DELUHI will be presenting their very last present to their fans... A 2 DISC LIVE DVD CALLED &#12300;LIVE:VANDALISM&#12301; which will be released on December 21st!!!!!
> 
> FUCK YEEEEESSSS


----------



## eveningninja

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Took a while but I figured it out somewhat:
> 
> Two Hurt in Drop C (the official clip):
> 
> 
> 
> Two Hurt in Drob Bb (on Surveillance):
> 
> 
> 
> ...which comes to the conclusion that Baby Play is also on Drop Bb (Ivory and Irony may be too, but I'm convinced it's in Drop A)





I know this is from way long ago on the 4th page, but that Two Hurt is actually in Drop B not Bb. I'm not trying to be a prick or anything haha, just getting more conversation going I suppose. Deluhi FTW.

Also, on the topic of tunings, didn't Deluhi used to play in Drop C# before they switched to Drop C as their primary tuning?


----------



## scion26

eveningninja said:


> I know this is from way long ago on the 4th page, but that Two Hurt is actually in Drop B not Bb. I'm not trying to be a prick or anything haha, just getting more conversation going I suppose. Deluhi FTW.
> 
> Also, on the topic of tunings, didn't Deluhi used to play in Drop C# before they switched to Drop C as their primary tuning?



They use Drop B as the primary tuning in Surveillance and Graveseed era (Except for Recall, which I think is Eb standard for the old Recall), then Leda changed to Drop C when Orion Once Again is out


----------



## eveningninja

Ah I see. What do you guys think of Drop B? I think it's pretty awesome. I've been messing around with it more than usual the past few days. For some reason I feel like Drop B and Drop C# sound more fresh and tasty to my ears than Drop C, which for some reason just seems to sound so standard and in ways a bit boring to me. Maybe because tons of metalcore bands have used it sooo much already 

Thoughts? Do you even care? I probably seem like a really picky/obsessive person to you guys  I'm kind of a nazi when it comes to playing my song in the perfectly/exactly fitting tuning and/or key. I wonder what the instruments will be tuned to in Sujk's album.


----------



## eveningninja

New preview from Sujk's Arkhelism:



 Sounds pretty epic to me.


----------



## scion26

eveningninja said:


> Ah I see. What do you guys think of Drop B? I think it's pretty awesome. I've been messing around with it more than usual the past few days. For some reason I feel like Drop B and Drop C# sound more fresh and tasty to my ears than Drop C, which for some reason just seems to sound so standard and in ways a bit boring to me. Maybe because tons of metalcore bands have used it sooo much already
> 
> Thoughts? Do you even care? I probably seem like a really picky/obsessive person to you guys  I'm kind of a nazi when it comes to playing my song in the perfectly/exactly fitting tuning and/or key. I wonder what the instruments will be tuned to in Sujk's album.



I need to use a lot of tuning recently, but Drop C still feels the most "home" to me. I dunno, it feels like it is very good for metal, and it still sounds bright unlike Drop Bb and shits. Tho sometimes I rly want to try Drop Ab....



eveningninja said:


> New preview from Sujk's Arkhelism:
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty epic to me.



Talking about Sujk album epicness....



Leda on guitar and bass, HOLY SHIT. Sounds like FUCKING LAMB OF GOD.....well, maybe more on Unearth - -


----------



## eveningninja

scion26 said:


> I need to use a lot of tuning recently, but Drop C still feels the most "home" to me. I dunno, it feels like it is very good for metal, and it still sounds bright unlike Drop Bb and shits. Tho sometimes I rly want to try Drop Ab....



That's actually kind of what I mean, the whole "feeling like home" thing, it almost makes Drop C like a stale-sounding tuning to me (because it has been used so much already), with Drop C# and Drop B just sounding fresher to me. *shrug* just my thoughts on the matter




scion26 said:


> Talking about Sujk album epicness....
> 
> 
> 
> Leda on guitar and bass, HOLY SHIT. Sounds like FUCKING LAMB OF GOD.....well, maybe more on Unearth - -




Haha that's pretty tight that he's on guitar and bass. Although I didn't really like Doll a WHOLE lot. I preferred "One's Weakness." And "The Left Hook of Waccha" I recognize from Sujk's solo in their Blitzkrieg DVD =p


----------



## scion26

Info on the 8/7 last live DVD!

Title: LIVE:VANDALISM
Release date: 12/21
Price: 6300 yen (without tax)/ 6615 yen (with tax)
Duration: 214 mins
_*ALL SONGS INCLUDED AND MC UNCUT!!!
*_

&#65339;DISC-1&#65341;
&#65374;opening SE&#65374;
01. HYBRID TRUTH
02. Rebel:Sicks, Shadow:Six
03. s[K]ape:goat
04. NO SALVATION '09
05. flow snow
06. WAKE UP!
07. Shade
08. Recall
09. Suna no Izumi
10. The farthest
&#65374;drums solo&#65374; 
11. G.A.L.D
12. REVOLVER BLAST
13. Frontier
14. FOLLOW THE FUTURE
15. Baby play
16. F.T.O
17. Departure

&#65339;DISC-2&#65341;
&#65308;encore-1&#65310;
&#65374;bass solo&#65374;
01. Remember the rain
02. Ivory and Irony
03. Hello
&#65308;encore-2&#65310;
&#65374;SE&#65374;
01. Hoshi no nai yoruni
&#65374;MC (all members)&#65374; (The important part which made shitloads of people cried)
02. Orion once again
03. Two Hurt
&#65374;ending&#65374;
credit titles

&#65308;Bonus features&#65310;
#01. MC (introduce Tour Goods)
#02. Orion once again (SP ver.)

That's about it, I'm really looking forward to it, especially the special version of Orion Once Again


----------



## scion26

Info on the 8/7 last live DVD!

Title: LIVE:VANDALISM
Release date: 12/21
Price: 6300 yen (without tax)/ 6615 yen (with tax)
Duration: 214 mins
_*ALL SONGS INCLUDED AND MC UNCUT!!!
*_

&#65339;DISC-1&#65341;
&#65374;opening SE&#65374;
01. HYBRID TRUTH
02. Rebel:Sicks, Shadow:Six
03. s[K]ape:goat
04. NO SALVATION '09
05. flow snow
06. WAKE UP!
07. Shade
08. Recall
09. Suna no Izumi
10. The farthest
&#65374;drums solo&#65374; 
11. G.A.L.D
12. REVOLVER BLAST
13. Frontier
14. FOLLOW THE FUTURE
15. Baby play
16. F.T.O
17. Departure

&#65339;DISC-2&#65341;
&#65308;encore-1&#65310;
&#65374;bass solo&#65374;
01. Remember the rain
02. Ivory and Irony
03. Hello
&#65308;encore-2&#65310;
&#65374;SE&#65374;
01. Hoshi no nai yoruni
&#65374;MC (all members)&#65374; (The important part which made shitloads of people cried)
02. Orion once again
03. Two Hurt
&#65374;ending&#65374;
credit titles

&#65308;Bonus features&#65310;
#01. MC (introduce Tour Goods)
#02. Orion once again (SP ver.)

That's about it, I'm really looking forward to it, especially the special version of Orion Once Again


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

scion26 said:


> _*ALL SONGS INCLUDED AND MC UNCUT!!!*_


 
I'm sold, just from this alone.


----------



## eveningninja

omg Baby Play... 

That's going to be orgasmic...


----------



## scion26

...why did I double posted it - -

Nvm- -


----------



## indrangelion

It's a shame they didn't play Lorelei on this show. It was like a religious experience when I first heard it live. Well whatever, at least I get to hear Ivory & Irony, Hello, and Hoshi no nai yoruni.

And I can't wait to dance along with Suna no Izumi again. You just watch, that shit is so infectious


----------



## ArtDecade

scion26 said:


> ...why did I double posted it - -
> 
> Nvm- -



Because that post was so epic, it had to be seen twice!!


----------



## indrangelion

If anyone's interested in what Leda exactly does for the Rock of Ages shows. It's like Dr. Who meets Twisted Sister!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Lovin' that Cygnus w/Floyd. 

Nishikawa's clothing seems pretty tame than usual.


----------



## indrangelion

According to Leda's twitter, he's working on a new prototype for his next new guitar. He's calling it the Cygnus-SN, because it is essentially a Snapper model with a Cygnus neck  The trem is Wilkinson, but I'm just disappointed that he's going back to Duncans for the pickups. When will he learn that BKPs is the way of the future 






Looks funny, but hey I'm counting my coins already...  The white finish looks a tad boring, unless it is unfinished just like the Cygnus body. If it's quilted finish with a see-thru white, then I'd be all over it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

That looks very nice. 3S as well. 

And with the Cygnus headstock, it's looking like You from Janne Da Arc's black strat pre Regulus. And being the biggest JDA fanboy, I approve of this.


----------



## indrangelion

I'm tempted to take off my Cygnus's neck and put it on any white strat body with an anodized pickguard which can be bought from eBay.

But that means I'll be going to hell.


----------



## indrangelion

Put together a rough mock-up. Do I really need to say why?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Nice.

I saw a Squier vintage mod strat with the same colour scheme in a store not far from the school I teach in. I'm tempted to snatch that and put my Showmaster neck on it and still be a fraction price of whatever you have in mind.


----------



## indrangelion

I don't think I've ever seen one in white. I know for sure that there's the black one with the same gold anodized pickguard. Come to think of it, they have it at my local music shop 

To be honest, at first I thought this is a step back in his guitar designs. The Cygnus sounds and plays like a strat, but it doesn't look like a strat. So why use a Snapper body now and make it look more predictable.

But then again the Cygnus is still the best guitar I've ever owned, and to have some of the attributes transferred over to a Snapper (which was my very first dream guitar), I can only predict another win


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

You also thought that the Cygnus at first was a step back from his usual gear too. But with ESP's top notch craftsmanship and unique specs, I'm sure you'll love it and I'll be extremely jealous of you when you get it.


----------



## indrangelion

Oh damn you're right


----------



## indrangelion

Oh look moar pics












It is in see-thru white! I'm buying this shit!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

New sample from Sujk's solo album:



Basically his Blitzkrieg drum solo makes the cut.


----------



## eveningninja

So, guess what I'm listening to right now. Starts with Ark... ends in helism.  Yeaaahhhh!!!!!

-edit: So... I wasn't really all that impressed tbh. I wish Leda was the one who had a solo album. I only liked 3 tracks from the album, 2 of which were ones we already heard previews of. Oh well, still fun to listen to =p


----------



## scion26

eveningninja said:


> So, guess what I'm listening to right now. Starts with Ark... ends in helism.  Yeaaahhhh!!!!!
> 
> -edit: So... I wasn't really all that impressed tbh. I wish Leda was the one who had a solo album. I only liked 3 tracks from the album, 2 of which were ones we already heard previews of. Oh well, still fun to listen to =p



I'm getting one myself and the Last Live DVD these days, I'm currently in Japan...very excited

Oh, in this trip I found a lot of interesting things about Leda and Cygnus, thx to one of the guy in Shibuya ESP Crafthouse which is Leda's friend since he was 18

So, here are some facts about Leda and Cygnus -

Leda:
*He worked at that ESP Crafthouse when he was 18, never dreamed about having Deluhi or joining Galneryus
*At the same time, he was a fucking tutor in MI (Musician Institution).....WHEN HE WAS 18, TUTOR IN MI
*On stage, he was a very bright person as everyone knows, off-stage....he is still a very bright and honest person, so bright that it sometimes piss people off lol
*He is a insane tone freak, he can listen to stuff normally which only guitar maker would listen to and able to point out why it sounds like that, people said he is one of the rare one who is able to identify tone so clearly in Japan as a guitarist, but not an experienced guitar maker

Cygnus:
*There's NO alike guitar within the ESP product, nobody dare to say there's one guitar which got the characteristic near Cygnus within ESP line
*The price of Cygnus which is set by Leda himself actually troubled ESP a lot, Cygnus spec, grade and design is so sophisticated and high end that it should worth more than what it is now, a lot more. But Leda said he wants everyone to have it, so making the guitar cheaper (Altho not a lot cheaper - -). And it is expected that Cygnus price will be higher in the near future
*Cygnus design is actually extremely sophisticated, the size of the wood behind the bridge, the pick guard material, bolt-on neck, the horn at the end......Leda said it has something to do with compressing the tone, make the low more standout...etc, which nobody rly understand what he said - -
*In the way of how Cygnus sound, Syu had a lot to do with it
**I ordered one myself*


----------



## eveningninja

Haha that's so cool, thanks for the info! Do you really think that's true about Leda being a tone freak? You don't think they would just say that just to boost Cygnus sells? Btw congrats on ordering one, so damn jealous! haha

Leda being a tutor at MI at 18!  I only had my first electric guitar (LTD Alexi-600) then and was barely breaking through with my technical practice, and was probably playing WoW


----------



## eveningninja

Hey guys how's it goin? This thread is kinda dead now =p

I have some spare money now and was thinking of ordering the Bill Lawrence L500-XL, and just want to make sure I even get the right one. Brand new on ebay this thing only costs $50 USD, nearly half of what EMG's or Seymour Duncans cost. So I'm wondering if there's multiple versions and/or non-legit copies of this thing, cuz I don't want to order some cheap piece of crap 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Thread ain't dead until we all have this:


----------



## indrangelion

The thread's not dead. Not while I'm still around.

Bloody_Inferno is right. We'll have some new things to talk about once we've all seen Live:VANDALISM. Mine is en route to my place. Soon...



> I have some spare money now and was thinking of ordering the Bill Lawrence L500-XL, and just want to make sure I even get the right one. Brand new on ebay this thing only costs $50 USD, nearly half of what EMG's or Seymour Duncans cost. So I'm wondering if there's multiple versions and/or non-legit copies of this thing, cuz I don't want to order some cheap piece of crap



I'd love to help you figure out the exact model, but I'm still not putting a screwdriver on my Cygnus to find out  Just keep in mind that the XL model has a very high output. Any amp/digital preamp settings you're used to, will sound completely different when used with an XL fitted guitar.

You better be buying a brand new one. I can't fucking stand buying used pickups


----------



## scion26

eveningninja said:


> I have some spare money now and was thinking of ordering the Bill Lawrence L500-XL, and just want to make sure I even get the right one. Brand new on ebay this thing only costs $50 USD, nearly half of what EMG's or Seymour Duncans cost. So I'm wondering if there's multiple versions and/or non-legit copies of this thing, cuz I don't want to order some cheap piece of crap



The only thing u might want to look out is where are the Bill Lawrences are from. Some of them might from something called "Bill Lawrence USA", some of them might from Bill and Becky. What people said the real legit one are the Bill and Becky ones (And in fact true). But Leda, Dimebag, and Nuno....ALL use the USA ones. Mine is also the USA version, and I must say there's nothing bad about the USA ones, it's so good enough that I don't rly need to try the Bill and Becky ones

Bill and Becky ones are ridiculously cheap, and the USA ones are averagely priced...so maybe ur looking at the Bill and Becky one

And I actually found out in fact on spec, the Bill Lawrence have more output than EMG 81....hmm, it doesn't sound like it here, but oh well, maybe I'm tone deaf - -



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Thread ain't dead until we all have this



God, I searched thru the whole Japan and I can't find this DVD, I even went to the RockInn in Shinjuku which Indra told me about D :

I've gotten sad and got an expensive ass Ex-Pro jack cable.....meh - -


----------



## eveningninja

So, this one here says it's the USA version: Bill Lawrence USA L500XL L500 XL bridge pickup | eBay

That one is legit to buy? It's very inexpensive.

-edit: And I'm definitely used to the high output pup, I have a Dimarzio X2N installed in my Jackson KB right now and it's said to be one of the highest output pups out there, ridiculously high haha. I like it, but I am curious about the BL


----------



## ArtDecade

Buy it direct from Bill and Becky or you will have no idea what you are getting... Its still cheap even from them.

Bill Lawrence: Musician, Designer, Craftsman


----------



## eveningninja

Alright. So the direct version from Bill and Becky is objectively a "better" pickup? Still a very high output pickup that will help my achieve similar tone as the "USA" one (since it's been said that Leda uses the USA version?)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

eveningninja said:


> Alright. So the direct version from Bill and Becky is objectively a "better" pickup? Still a very high output pickup that will help my achieve similar tone as the "USA" one (since it's been said that Leda uses the USA version?)


 
See if this helps:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...rence-500xl-vs-dimebucker-vs-wilde-500xl.html




indrangelion said:


> I'm tempted to take off my Cygnus's neck and put it on any white strat body with an anodized pickguard which can be bought from eBay.
> 
> But that means I'll be going to hell.


 


indrangelion said:


> I'd love to help you figure out the exact model, but I'm still not putting a screwdriver on my Cygnus to find out


----------



## indrangelion

Lol.

Anyway, I just finished watching Live: VANDALISM. If you don't cry at any point while watching this DVD, you are a monster.


----------



## scion26

Bloody_Inferno said:


> See if this helps:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...rence-500xl-vs-dimebucker-vs-wilde-500xl.html



All sounds rly rly identical, never expected that - -

The USA one is more treble-y, Bill and Becky one sounds more bassy and a bit thicker than the USA one, and the SH-13 sounds a bit muddy and sound a bit more "modern" rather than the vintage-y crunch of the USA one

I still like the USA one more tho....I hope I'm not biased - -



indrangelion said:


> Lol.
> 
> Anyway, I just finished watching Live: VANDALISM. If you don't cry at any point while watching this DVD, you are a monster.



.... D :

Well, now u know how I felt that day lol



eveningninja said:


> Alright. So the direct version from Bill and Becky is objectively a "better" pickup? Still a very high output pickup that will help my achieve similar tone as the "USA" one (since it's been said that Leda uses the USA version?)



Actually, scratch that thing about I said Leda use the USA version....I am SURE Leda is using the USA version. I think all the recent Cygnus all have L500 imprinted with the words "Bill Lawrence USA" on the pickups, at least I saw one Cygnus myself in my Japan trip and it has the word imprinted on it, I even ask the guy who helped me order it to somehow try to erase the imprints - -

Plus only L and XL have imprints, so that means Leda is either using L500L or L500XL....damn, a lot of things cleared out from this Japan trip I have - -


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> Well, now u know how I felt that day lol



Got your copy yet? Really sorry you couldn't find one in Japan. Oh and a massive thank you for digging up those stories about Leda and the Cygnus! When will your Cygnus be ready?


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Got your copy yet? Really sorry you couldn't find one in Japan. Oh and a massive thank you for digging up those stories about Leda and the Cygnus! When will your Cygnus be ready?



No, but I am sure I will somehow get it....I rly need that DVD to relive one of the greatest moment of my life

My Cygnus should be ready at April I think, but nothing is sure in these kind of stuff, I'm expecting delays and shit. I actually saw one random Cygnus in my trip and tried hugging it and feel the neck (Only allowed hugging and touching, because that's somebody else Cygnus), the sad thing is if feels a lot like the Stratocaster my ex use..... D :

Still, can't wait for it lol


----------



## eveningninja

I love this thread haha. Reading over some older pages again, I lol'd from these posts:



scion26 said:


> Last time I went to the show, 90% of the auidence are female disturbed me a lot.....like I rly got the feeling of "I'm officially gay".





indrangelion said:


> You should've seen the show I went to last year. It was a small venue, and I could see that there are only 2 guys there



It's a great feeling being able to revel in Deluhi's awesomeness with you guys. It's kind of sad they're not more well-known but at the same time it's cool to have such a special and treasured ex-band be a huge part of our lives without a ton of wannabe fans who jump from one thing to the next.




-edit: Also, speaking of imprinting on the L500-XL, are there any USA versions I can buy that do not have the "Bill Lawrence U.S.A" imprinted on them? Thanks.


----------



## scion26

I somehow got a audiorip of the DVD of LIVE: Vandalism from a friend.....fucking hell, my heart was racing already just listening to the audio of Hybrid Truth, I kept on thinking about all those stuff I heard in the audiorip, I heard it live that day

I need to get it, seriously 0.0

Oh, and I think they fixed Juri's vocal problem in the DVD by doing a bit of re-recording.....well, that's "kinda" great @@



eveningninja said:


> I love this thread haha. Reading over some older pages again, I lol'd from these posts:



...that was embarrassing - -

But true, without u guys, I may won't be able to have so much info of the band and the thinking of share the info I have. And I had a lot of fun

Speaking of sharing info.....anyone seen this?
http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/iiJ5g6BiiA0/

I dunno if u guys can open the page or not cause it's a Chinese page...but it is Golden Bomber feat. Leda live, which RARELY, they actually performed the instrument live with people who can actually play instruments.....and Leda looked bored - -



eveningninja said:


> -edit: Also, speaking of imprinting on the L500-XL, are there any USA versions I can buy that do not have the "Bill Lawrence U.S.A" imprinted on them? Thanks.



Because of the lawsuit copyright shit happened in the past between Bill Lawrence himself (Which that is actually his stage name) and the USA version guy (With a name I don't even know how to pronounce), the imprint must be there since 2009 (I think). 

Still, there might be some rare ones without the imprints (Mostly used), or maybe u can somehow ask someone to get rid of it for u....dunno how tho, at least that is what I did when I was ordering a Cygnus - -


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> My Cygnus should be ready at April I think, but nothing is sure in these kind of stuff, I'm expecting delays and shit. I actually saw one random Cygnus in my trip and tried hugging it and feel the neck (Only allowed hugging and touching, because that's somebody else Cygnus), the sad thing is if feels a lot like the Stratocaster my ex use..... D :
> 
> Still, can't wait for it lol



Lol my Cygnus was completed on April as well (last year) . I see a pattern here...



> It's a great feeling being able to revel in Deluhi's awesomeness with you guys. It's kind of sad they're not more well-known but at the same time it's cool to have such a special and treasured ex-band be a huge part of our lives without a ton of wannabe fans who jump from one thing to the next.
> 
> -edit: Also, speaking of imprinting on the L500-XL, are there any USA versions I can buy that do not have the "Bill Lawrence U.S.A" imprinted on them? Thanks.



Same here brother. 

I bought a creme coloured XL back in 2006 without the imprint. The seller's no longer around though, but it's definitely possible to find some used ones.



> Oh, and I think they fixed Juri's vocal problem in the DVD by doing a bit of re-recording.....well, that's "kinda" great @@



To be honest, I don't hear a lot of differences between his voice on the DVD and his voice on the show I went to (O-East show). I think they made good use of the backing track, by putting emphasis on certain parts of a song. You could tell on the DVD that Juri lowered his vocals on certain parts and let the backing track take over for a sec. He did this during the O-East show and the one I went to in 2010. But I was really close to the stage for that one, so I could tell when the backing track took over.

Anyways, the last 2 songs on the DVD are probably the best part of the set. They did it after the final speeches, and you could tell they put a fuckton of effort and emotion into it. And at one point before the final speeches, when the DELUHI logo dissolved while Yggdrising is playing...That was fucking heartbreaking


----------



## BucketheadRules

eveningninja said:


> So, this one here says it's the USA version: Bill Lawrence USA L500XL L500 XL bridge pickup | eBay
> 
> That one is legit to buy? It's very inexpensive.BL



That's what I want to know too.

Are these real? I thought they'd cost a lot more. Also, do you have to use the pickup ring? The guitar I'd be putting it in (Ibanez RG350) has a scratchplate.

Would it sound alright in a basswood guitar?


----------



## scion26

BucketheadRules said:


> That's what I want to know too.
> 
> Are these real? I thought they'd cost a lot more. Also, do you have to use the pickup ring? The guitar I'd be putting it in (Ibanez RG350) has a scratchplate.
> 
> Would it sound alright in a basswood guitar?



That's a bit of concern too....USA version are supposed to be quite averaged priced unlike the ridiculously cheap priced Wilde one. I bought the USA version of L500XL with like 8,000 yen (100 USD) - -

I dunno how it will sound on a basswood guitar, but most of the time I think it fits best for mahogany since it is a treble-y pickup with not so much mid, having mahogany can balance out the tone a bit....I have one on an alder guitar and it sounds quite sharp and I need to do quite a lot of tweaking on the amp



indrangelion said:


> To be honest, I don't hear a lot of differences between his voice on the DVD and his voice on the show I went to (O-East show). I think they made good use of the backing track, by putting emphasis on certain parts of a song. You could tell on the DVD that Juri lowered his vocals on certain parts and let the backing track take over for a sec. He did this during the O-East show and the one I went to in 2010. But I was really close to the stage for that one, so I could tell when the backing track took over.



Well, that day I went, sometimes I hear clearly Juri's voice cracked or even disappeared when going for the high notes, and I don't hear any backing track except for the sound effects or maybe extra guitars or vocal harmony. I still do believe they did some editing on the DVD



indrangelion said:


> Anyways, the last 2 songs on the DVD are probably the best part of the set. They did it after the final speeches, and you could tell they put a fuckton of effort and emotion into it. And at one point before the final speeches, when the DELUHI logo dissolved while Yggdrising is playing...That was fucking heartbreaking



The Yggdrising part was emotional. We all stare at the screen extremely silence and I think we all don't even know the band came out already and readying to play Hoshi no Nai Yoruni.......at least for me - -

And for fucksakes I cried again just listening to the audiorip of Orion Once Again - - And there's actually a lot of stuff that I remember which are wrong - -

Oh yea Indra, is there a bonus feature of the DVD about a special version of Orion Once Again?


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> Well, that day I went, sometimes I hear clearly Juri's voice cracked or even disappeared when going for the high notes, and I don't hear any backing track except for the sound effects or maybe extra guitars or vocal harmony. I still do believe they did some editing on the DVD



Alright, I'll take your word for it  A shame though about the re-recording, but I can understand their intentions. Being the very last DELUHI release and all, I'm sure they wanted it to be perfect.




> The Yggdrising part was emotional. We all stare at the screen extremely silence and I think we all don't even know the band came out already and readying to play Hoshi no Nai Yoruni.......at least for me - -
> 
> And for fucksakes I cried again just listening to the audiorip of Orion Once Again - - And there's actually a lot of stuff that I remember which are wrong - -
> 
> Oh yea Indra, is there a bonus feature of the DVD about a special version of Orion Once Again?



Yeah it's basically a PV for Orion, but with the compilation of old DELUHI footage performing the very same song. It's actually the same one they showed on the huge screen when the very last Orion was being performed 

I'm curious though, did Sujk perform his Super Mario bit during the drum solo? He performed it at O-East, so I was wondering if he did perform it but was later cut out for the DVD release. You know, copyright issues and stuff.


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Yeah it's basically a PV for Orion, but with the compilation of old DELUHI footage performing the very same song. It's actually the same one they showed on the huge screen when the very last Orion was being performed
> 
> I'm curious though, did Sujk perform his Super Mario bit during the drum solo? He performed it at O-East, so I was wondering if he did perform it but was later cut out for the DVD release. You know, copyright issues and stuff.



Hmm, their final PV is going back to the root, Orion Once Again....

Well, sadly I must say, everything u hear and see in the DVD, are basically everything I saw and listened on that day, no extra, no cut. Sujk only played Paradoxx, a little bit of extra stuff with Revolver blast breakdown part, and The Left Hook of Waccha for his drum solo. Also no extra solo time for Leda which actually I was very looking forward to and disappointed

Still I'm curious on Follow the Future tho. They (Or actually just Leda) messed up the intro because Leda played the riff too early before Sujk started the backing track and started playing. But in the DVD it sounds right. Either they somehow able to edit that out, or I was too high that day I miscounted the beat....but I remember Leda look confused that day, I rly dunno - -

EDIT: Alright, maybe there are no 123 jumps in the DVD.....meh - -


----------



## eveningninja

scion26 said:


> That's a bit of concern too....USA version are supposed to be quite averaged priced unlike the ridiculously cheap priced Wilde one. I bought the USA version of L500XL with like 8,000 yen (100 USD) - -



So what do you think I should do? Buy this $50 USD L500XL? Do you think it's legit? I don't want to buy a piece of crap, and I really want this pickup because from that video comparison I saw, what you guys have said about it, and Leda using it, I really want to try it 


-edit: Also, with the Live: Vandalism DVD, is it any better quality than Blitzkrieg? As much as I love Deluhi I probably wouldn't have bought it if I knew it was gonna be such poor video and audio quality. The audio mix is pretty bad, it's only stereo, and the video quality isn't outstanding. If this new one is the same way I'll probably pass, but if someone can verify that there's either 5.1 or that it's noticeably better quality I'll buy it.


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> Still I'm curious on Follow the Future tho. They (Or actually just Leda) messed up the intro because Leda played the riff too early before Sujk started the backing track and started playing. But in the DVD it sounds right. Either they somehow able to edit that out, or I was too high that day I miscounted the beat....but I remember Leda look confused that day, I rly dunno - -
> 
> EDIT: Alright, maybe there are no 123 jumps in the DVD.....meh - -



I thought they played Follow the Future perfectly! I didn't notice any mistakes at all. If they did, then they covered it up really well 

The Ichi Ni San jump is in the DVD  They showed everything uncut, right up until they all left the stage.



> -edit: Also, with the Live: Vandalism DVD, is it any better quality than Blitzkrieg? As much as I love Deluhi I probably wouldn't have bought it if I knew it was gonna be such poor video and audio quality. The audio mix is pretty bad, it's only stereo, and the video quality isn't outstanding. If this new one is the same way I'll probably pass, but if someone can verify that there's either 5.1 or that it's noticeably better quality I'll buy it.


The quality is about the same. 4:3 Ratio, Stereo (no 5.1), understandable coming from an independent band budget really. At least it's region ALL like Blitzkrieg. The audio mix is a bit of hit and miss really. You have to tweak your TV settings to make the sound come out evenly, so the DVD actually performs better on my PC.

If I can put my  here, I bought it simply because I wanted to support the band. Other fans from various DLH communities also complained about the price, and it's very understandable. But in this DVD, you get to witness DELUHI performing for the very last time, with arguably the best setlist they've ever played.

And the atmosphere is really worth it. I enjoyed the DVD overall, but the last 30-40 mins is the best thing I've ever seen in a live DVD. Emotional final speeches from each member, Orion Once Again, the extended Two Hurt, final farewell....

Again my 

On that note, if any of you are still keen on the DVD, HMV Japan have these in stock. So you don't have to wait 2-3 weeks for your copy to arrive.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

indrangelion said:


> If I can put my  here, I bought it simply because I wanted to support the band. Other fans from various DLH communities also complained about the price, and it's very understandable. But in this DVD, you get to witness DELUHI performing for the very last time, with arguably the best setlist they've ever played.
> 
> And the atmosphere is really worth it. I enjoyed the DVD overall, but the last 30-40 mins of the DVD is the best thing I've ever seen in a live DVD. Emotional final speeches from each member, Orion Once Again, the extended Two Hurt, final farewell....
> 
> Again my


 
This is the Japanese market after all so price is expected. I'm surprised people are still complaining.  (This from a guy that bought every single Janne Da Arc DVD)

I really should get the Vandalism DVD now eh? Time to muster some funds...


----------



## indrangelion

You really should man. Leda fiddled around with the tuning again with some songs. Now I really don't know what to think anymore


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

indrangelion said:


> You really should man. Leda fiddled around with the tuning again with some songs. Now I really don't know what to think anymore


 
Will do. Either that or I'll just come over your house next time I'm in Sydney. We'll just end up scrutinising everything like Ivory and Irony + Recall tunings.


----------



## indrangelion

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Will do. Either that or I'll just come over your house next time I'm in Sydney. We'll just end up scrutinising everything like Ivory and Irony + Recall tunings.



 Sounds like a plan mate!

Have you got your VANDALICKS yet? If anything, that DVD's improved my playing


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Not yet unfortunately (last year bled me dry), but I will get it eventually. Hopefully some time in the next few months...


----------



## eveningninja

eveningninja said:


> So what do you think I should do? Buy this $50 USD L500XL? Do you think it's legit? I don't want to buy a piece of crap, and I really want this pickup because from that video comparison I saw, what you guys have said about it, and Leda using it, I really want to try it



Bump. So do you guys think I should just get this $50 one on eBay, even though its surprisingly cheap? Bill Lawrence USA L500XL L500 XL bridge pickup | eBay

I don't really see anywhere else where a USA L500XL is listed


----------



## ArtDecade

eveningninja said:


> Bump. So do you guys think I should just get this $50 one on eBay, even though its surprisingly cheap? Bill Lawrence USA L500XL L500 XL bridge pickup | eBay
> 
> I don't really see anywhere else where a USA L500XL is listed



Nope... Buy it DIRECT from Bill Lawrence. They are only 50-60 bucks brand spanking new from the designer and creator of the pickup. Support the man that actually makes his living from pickup manufacturing and design.

Wilde Bill's Twin Blades

Of the ebay listing: Bill Lawrence USA is NOT Bill Lawrence. Its his former business partner that kept Bill's name as a trademark following a lawsuit. The only way to be sure that you get the real deal (and not a copy, like Bill Lawrence USA) is to buy it directly from Bill Lawrence himself at the link I listed above.


----------



## scion26

eveningninja said:


> Bump. So do you guys think I should just get this $50 one on eBay, even though its surprisingly cheap? Bill Lawrence USA L500XL L500 XL bridge pickup | eBay
> 
> I don't really see anywhere else where a USA L500XL is listed





ArtDecade said:


> Nope... Buy it DIRECT from Bill Lawrence. They are only 50-60 bucks brand spanking new from the designer and creator of the pickup. Support the man that actually makes his living from pickup manufacturing and design.
> 
> Wilde Bill's Twin Blades
> 
> Of the ebay listing: Bill Lawrence USA is NOT Bill Lawrence. Its his former business partner that kept Bill's name as a trademark following a lawsuit. The only way to be sure that you get the real deal (and not a copy, like Bill Lawrence USA) is to buy it directly from Bill Lawrence himself at the link I listed above.



Well, if ur going for ur own tone, go for the original L500, rly support the guy, this guy been thru quite some shit from the lawsuit crap I think 

But if ur going with Leda tone....well, u can still try the Wilde one, since it is pretty much identical with the USA one, but I'm still not sure

For me I'm just going with the USA version since it is more of my taste (And sounds more like Leda's tone I think- -). Sound harsh and selfish but I don't rly care about their past lawsuit copyright problem, all I want is a pickup that sounds right to me. And in the demo vid which Bloody Inferno showed us the Wilde original one is more bassy, which I don't rly like....


----------



## scion26

God dammit, somehow I double posted again - -"


----------



## eveningninja

ArtDecade said:


> Nope... Buy it DIRECT from Bill Lawrence. They are only 50-60 bucks brand spanking new from the designer and creator of the pickup. Support the man that actually makes his living from pickup manufacturing and design.
> 
> Wilde Bill's Twin Blades
> 
> Of the ebay listing: Bill Lawrence USA is NOT Bill Lawrence. Its his former business partner that kept Bill's name as a trademark following a lawsuit. The only way to be sure that you get the real deal (and not a copy, like Bill Lawrence USA) is to buy it directly from Bill Lawrence himself at the link I listed above.



But I _want_ the USA version of the pickup. Like scion said, it has a different tone than the Bill and Becky (original) version. I'm going to be putting this in a mahogany guitar, and I don't need it to sound overly bassy.


----------



## scion26

eveningninja said:


> But I _want_ the USA version of the pickup. Like scion said, it has a different tone than the Bill and Becky (original) version. I'm going to be putting this in a mahogany guitar, and I don't need it to sound overly bassy.



And actually this whole Bill Lawrence thing itself is quite rare and not well-known, there's only one shop in the most resourceful guitar _*street*_ in Japan which actually sells them in very few numbers, and I got mine from them with the price I told u about, and the last time I went to that shop they aren't selling any Bill Lawrence L500 anymore....and looking for USA version without imprints just double the trouble - -

Another way is to order it directly from the USA version guy, that's the easiest way I think

http://www.billlawrenceusa.com/

For the Ebay one....meh, I rly dunno what to do, sorry - -


----------



## ArtDecade

I had an original Bill and Becky 500 loaded in a Washburn N-4... it sounded incredibly balanced. I feel that the USA's have more treble in them, but that doesn't imply that the B&B's are bassy. Get whatever one suits your fancy, but either way I wouldn't spend more than 60 bucks for either one. That's the going rate for the new ones.


----------



## eveningninja

scion26 said:


> And actually this whole Bill Lawrence thing itself is quite rare and not well-known, there's only one shop in the most resourceful guitar _*street*_ in Japan which actually sells them in very few numbers, and I got mine from them with the price I told u about, and the last time I went to that shop they aren't selling any Bill Lawrence L500 anymore....and looking for USA version without imprints just double the trouble - -
> 
> Another way is to order it directly from the USA version guy, that's the easiest way I think
> 
> *Bill Lawrence USA
> 
> For the Ebay one....meh, I rly dunno what to do, sorry - -



Thanks, I may order it from there.



ArtDecade said:


> I had an original Bill and Becky 500 loaded in a Washburn N-4... it sounded incredibly balanced. I feel that the USA's have more treble in them, but that doesn't imply that the B&B's are bassy. Get whatever one suits your fancy, but either way I wouldn't spend more than 60 bucks for either one. That's the going rate for the new ones.



So then you do say that the B&B one isn't necessarily "better" than the USA pickup and that it is indeed a matter of taste? It seemed like before you were implying that the USA one is really shitty 

Thanks.


----------



## scion26

...it's awkward to talk about pickups here - -



ArtDecade said:


> I had an original Bill and Becky 500 loaded in a Washburn N-4... it sounded incredibly balanced. I feel that the USA's have more treble in them, but that doesn't imply that the B&B's are bassy. Get whatever one suits your fancy, but either way I wouldn't spend more than 60 bucks for either one. That's the going rate for the new ones.



Well, a pickup in different guitar (and maybe amp) might sound different, the demo vid Bloody Inferno showed us rly makes me think the B&B one bassy. Still, all L500 are rly treble-y based pickup.....


----------



## ArtDecade

eveningninja said:


> So then you do say that the B&B one isn't necessarily "better" than the USA pickup and that it is indeed a matter of taste? It seemed like before you were implying that the USA one is really shitty
> 
> Thanks.



The Bill & Becky is a _great_ pickup. It is balanced and sounds fantastic, regardless of the video. I speak from experience having owned the original XL. The USA pedal is a clone of Bill's work, but none of the money goes to the creator. Personally, I prefer to support the creator of the pickup rather than a company that uses his name to sell a product. I never said that the USA was shitty. Heck, its basically the same pickup. To me, its the ethics of the matter.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

scion26 said:


> ...it's awkward to talk about pickups here - -


 
If anything, to get closer to Leda's tone, best save up for a Marshall KFK, and incorporate the Oriental/Marty Friedman-esque bending like here:



EDIT: And also save up even more to buy a Cygnus of course.


----------



## eveningninja

scion26 said:


> ...it's awkward to talk about pickups here - -



Haha it seems that way.



ArtDecade said:


> The Bill & Becky is a _great_ pickup. It is balanced and sounds fantastic, regardless of the video. I speak from experience having owned the original XL. The USA pedal is a clone of Bill's work, but none of the money goes to the creator. Personally, I prefer to support the creator of the pickup rather than a company that uses his name to sell a product. I never said that the USA was shitty. Heck, its basically the same pickup. To me, its the ethics of the matter.



Ah I see. Thanks for your input.



Bloody_Inferno said:


> If anything, to get closer to Leda's tone, best save up for a Marshall KFK, and incorporate the Oriental/Marty Friedman-esque bending like here:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: And also save up even more to buy a Cygnus of course.




His tone on The Farthest is srsly one of the best ever 

However, I tried the Kerry King sig and I didn't like it. I liked the JCM2000 TSL100 better (I tried them side by side), which is the amp I have now. Maybe I'll try another Kerry King down the road but for whatever reason it sounded WAAAYYY too trebley and harsh for me to even work with (even though I love Leda's tone)  I felt the TSL is much more balanced and strong-sounding.


----------



## scion26

eveningninja said:


> However, I tried the Kerry King sig and I didn't like it. I liked the JCM2000 TSL100 better (I tried them side by side), which is the amp I have now. Maybe I'll try another Kerry King down the road but for whatever reason it sounded WAAAYYY too trebley and harsh for me to even work with (even though I love Leda's tone)  I felt the TSL is much more balanced and strong-sounding.



This is something confuse me a lot too. 2203KK is notorious for it's too treble-y sound and disgusting distortion, but Leda somehow used only the RAT distortion and able to achieve that tone which sounds very aggressive, yet with a vintage-y crunch, and rly warm and fat sounding, not like the 2203KK we know.

Leda EQ setting on his 2203KK on Vandalicks is:
Bass: 4
Middle: 6
Treble: 7.5
Presence: 6
Low master, high pre-amp, beast mode full on

Which confuses me a lot on how to get that tone with this EQ setting


----------



## eveningninja

^ Is it possible that his studio tone is from his Mesa Rectifier?


----------



## scion26

eveningninja said:


> ^ Is it possible that his studio tone is from his Mesa Rectifier?



I don't think so. His studio tone in Vandalism is rly Marshall sound. His Mesa was used in Yggdalive album, but in Vandalism, it doesn't have the low end attack and tightness like a Mesa do, so I am sure he didn't use Mesa for the Vandalism album


----------



## scion26

It's been sometime there's a post in this thread...might as well say something hoping someone will notice - -

Anyone notice Leda's twitter disappeared? And turn into something called "NotLeda"?

EDIT: Nvm, found Leda's twitter, he just changed his account name into Leda_Cygnus.....damn, that's the most embarrassing way to try to start this thread again somehow -.-


----------



## indrangelion

Oh thank goodness for thread revival!

Yeah I noticed that too. But looks like Juri, Sujk, and Aggy's Twitter names still contain "Deluhi". Leda_Cygnus could be a sign that Leda is working on something at the moment. New project? New band? All the more reason to keep this thread alive!


----------



## LamaSabachthani

scion26 said:


> This is something confuse me a lot too. 2203KK is notorious for it's too treble-y sound and disgusting distortion, but Leda somehow used only the RAT distortion and able to achieve that tone which sounds very aggressive, yet with a vintage-y crunch, and rly warm and fat sounding, not like the 2203KK we know.
> 
> Leda EQ setting on his 2203KK on Vandalicks is:
> Bass: 4
> Middle: 6
> Treble: 7.5
> Presence: 6
> Low master, high pre-amp, beast mode full on
> 
> Which confuses me a lot on how to get that tone with this EQ setting



I dunno, I find that the beast mode sounds pretty good, but running the gain without it is just unbearably horribly bright


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Oh thank goodness for thread revival!
> 
> Yeah I noticed that too. But looks like Juri, Sujk, and Aggy's Twitter names still contain "Deluhi". Leda_Cygnus could be a sign that Leda is working on something at the moment. New project? New band? All the more reason to keep this thread alive!



I hope so, even though Leda said he will go slowly right now before starting anything on his own...I thought it will take him a year to find something to do lol

Solo album maybe? If it is, it would be fucking awesome!


----------



## Codeman

Hi guys, another Deluhi fan here


----------



## scion26

Codeman said:


> Hi guys, another Deluhi fan here



Welcome! Even tho we are actually dying here since there are so less activities about any of them recently - -


----------



## scion26

Sujk news:

Arkhelism Special Edition

I think there will be a run thru of Sujk's kit, some drumming demonstration from him, and more. Is there going to be any drumming exercise instruction in there like Leda's Vandalicks? lol


----------



## morrowcosom

Slightly OT, but when dudes in the U.S. dress like a chick, they go make crappy screamo music that was dated 5 years ago. On the other hand you see an Asian guy that goes full blown transvestite (Hizaki, etc.), and he shreds your face off. 

Maybe scene kids need skirts instead of girl pants.


----------



## eveningninja

Do any of you remember that song that was posted here a while back... it featured Leda on guitar. It was like some J-metal with a soprano female vocalist who went pretty damn high, as I recall up to a high F#. A very catchy song and the picture on the video of the song was a wallpaper of some anime chick, wearing a white schoolgirl uniform of some sort, I think wearing black knee-highs. And her epic pose was located in front of some orange-y flames and fire. This is the best description I can give haha. I think Youtube removed it or something, which is why I don't see it in my Youtube Favorites.

But if anyone can give me a hand at finding it, I'd be really appreciative. Thanks.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

eveningninja said:


> Do any of you remember that song that was posted here a while back... it featured Leda on guitar. It was like some J-metal with a soprano female vocalist who went pretty damn high, as I recall up to a high F#. A very catchy song and the picture on the video of the song was a wallpaper of some anime chick, wearing a white schoolgirl uniform of some sort, I think wearing black knee-highs. And her epic pose was located in front of some orange-y flames and fire. This is the best description I can give haha. I think Youtube removed it or something, which is why I don't see it in my Youtube Favorites.
> 
> But if anyone can give me a hand at finding it, I'd be really appreciative. Thanks.



Scarlet Desire by Sound Holic:



Here's the other Leda featured track:





morrowcosom said:


> Slightly OT, but when dudes in the U.S. dress like a chick, they go make crappy screamo music that was dated 5 years ago. On the other hand you see an Asian guy that goes full blown transvestite (Hizaki, etc.), and he shreds your face off.
> 
> Maybe scene kids need skirts instead of girl pants.



Motley Crue and Twisted Sister ain't exactly screamo bands now...


----------



## eveningninja

Awesome, that was it! Thank you 

Could you recommend any other similar stuff to that btw? (I could just go through those related videos, but thought I'd ask anyhow)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Well considering this thread isn't dead yet, we may as well enjoy these:


----------



## ArtDecade

The thread that would not die.


----------



## scion26

Alright, if u guys are still up for it.....

A little something


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ NGD thread. Nao.


----------



## scion26

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^ NGD thread. Nao.



Done! ; )


----------



## scion26

Aggy's news (Deluhists.com) -

After all these time, all of the sudden he is playing music/bass again. He's going to be in a session show called &#8216;MODALITY SLAVES&#8217; at 30th March by ALSDEAD

Hmm......what's going on? I thought he actually gave up music?


----------



## indrangelion

I seriously hope it's just a one-off thing. If he actually sticks to playing full time again, we should chase his ass back to Deluhi.


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> I seriously hope it's just a one-off thing. If he actually sticks to playing full time again, we should chase his ass back to Deluhi.



He pissed a lot of people off already (Not me tho and I actually still respect his decision), but if he's playing full time again, I think not even more fans are pissed, maybe Leda would be pissed too


----------



## eveningninja

I still don't get why Deluhi couldn't have easily gone on without him. Maybe I'll get flamed for saying this, but Deluhi was pretty much all Leda and Juri anyway. To be fair I do think Sujk added to the band too, but Aggy was so replaceable  My honest opinion is that Deluhi minus Aggy would still be the exact same Deluhi, nothing would have changed music-wise. Maybe the bass playing would be more crisp since Aggy plays so low that he picks on the 17th fret


----------



## scion26

eveningninja said:


> I still don't get why Deluhi couldn't have easily gone on without him. Maybe I'll get flamed for saying this, but Deluhi was pretty much all Leda and Juri anyway. To be fair I do think Sujk added to the band too, but Aggy was so replaceable  My honest opinion is that Deluhi minus Aggy would still be the exact same Deluhi, nothing would have changed music-wise. Maybe the bass playing would be more crisp since Aggy plays so low that he picks on the 17th fret



It's not only about individual musical ability in a band, even tho that's almost everything for things to work out good, but if Dave Mustaine wants to join my shitty amateur thrash metal band I'm still sure to my fucking dick not to let him join....if u know what I mean - -

U are right, Leda might be the biggest contributor to the band here since he is the leader, but Leda said before he composed songs and music for all *4* of them *as Deluhi*, so missing one of them will completely alter his way, no matter if their replacement bassist is gonna let him have new ideas or have to tone down the bassline of their music. Leda maybe do not want that to happen to Deluhi, therefore splitting is the best way for him

Peace : )


----------



## indrangelion

Hey guys...Leda just announced via Twitter that he'll be launching his solo project this fall! And the possibility of a tour as well! SO FUCKING EXCITED!

Just hoping he's not messing with us since it's the first of April...


----------



## eveningninja

scion26 said:


> It's not only about individual musical ability in a band, even tho that's almost everything for things to work out good, but if Dave Mustaine wants to join my shitty amateur thrash metal band I'm still sure to my fucking dick not to let him join....if u know what I mean - -
> 
> U are right, Leda might be the biggest contributor to the band here since he is the leader, but Leda said before he composed songs and music for all *4* of them *as Deluhi*, so missing one of them will completely alter his way, no matter if their replacement bassist is gonna let him have new ideas or have to tone down the bassline of their music. Leda maybe do not want that to happen to Deluhi, therefore splitting is the best way for him
> 
> Peace : )



Honestly, that sounds like a bunch of bullshit to me. If Leda can't write more awesome Deluhi music with a bassist replacement, there is seriously something wrong. Life is never going to be perfect, so why stop a great project just because one easily-replaceable member decides to drop out? Perfectionism taken to the max there. I still just think it was stupid of Leda and the rest of the band to call it quits. They were gonna take over the world! 

It's been 1 year since the announcement of Deluhi disbandment... I actually cried that day I read the news XD


----------



## Murmel

Perhaps they just couldn't find a bassist who played with a similar (poor) technique as Aggy. The endless mud in the bass did after all contribute to the sound


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

indrangelion said:


> Hey guys...Leda just announced via Twitter that he'll be launching his solo project this fall! And the possibility of a tour as well! SO FUCKING EXCITED!
> 
> Just hoping he's not messing with us since it's the first of April...



Absolutely stoked for this. Also the first of April last year, their message was serious for the worse. Let's hope this one is also serious, but for the better.


----------



## indrangelion

The fact of the matter is, that we (the fans) never got to see or hear EVERYTHING that happened off-screen during the disbandment. And if you've watched Live: Vandalism, you'll notice that there is definitely something else going on that we simply don't know about. Like any good public figure, they most likely sugarcoated the whole thing by simply stating that Aggy is leaving to pursue other aspects of his life besides music. And like any good fan, we should stop being nosy and digging too deep into this. I'm sure this isn't what they would've wanted.

And now, the fact that Aggy is actually starting a new band just adds more fuel to the fire. Am I annoyed by that? Who cares. Leda is starting a solo project and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## scion26

eveningninja said:


> Honestly, that sounds like a bunch of bullshit to me. If Leda can't write more awesome Deluhi music with a bassist replacement, there is seriously something wrong. Life is never going to be perfect, so why stop a great project just because one easily-replaceable member decides to drop out? Perfectionism taken to the max there. I still just think it was stupid of Leda and the rest of the band to call it quits. They were gonna take over the world!



Well, maybe Leda's main purpose of making Deluhi is not to take over the world, and again it's not just about individual music ability to trigger one's ability to write music, or to write music (Even tho in certain cases it can be a big part of it). Personalities and characters between people is one big point to influence people to make music, maybe there's something special about Aggy that makes him a part of Deluhi that we don't see, to be honest if Aggy is actually an ass and he still playing bass like shit, Leda can easily kick him without going all these shit - -

It's kinda funny tho, Japanese (or Eastern) bands can easily disband because of one person (e.g. X-Japan, Deluhi...), while Western bands will never disband because of one member (e.g. CoB, Guns and Roses, A7x....u name it).

I personally think Deluhi is the band with the least sugarcoated content I've ever known. The fact that Leda kinda said Deluhi is gone for good at the last RR interview before the CC lemon hall final live actually shocked me a bit.

As for Leda's solo project...I'm still looking out for it, hoping it's not an April's fool lol


----------



## Bouillestfu

Deathbringer769 said:


> This band's style, mainly the guitarist, strikes me as a Japanese Children of Bodom.


I would tend to disagree. Bodom does not go into extended power chord riffing and as a Fanboy I take offence


----------



## eveningninja

There are pretty clear signs that Leda has been influenced by Alexi (compare: "Orion Once Again" solo and "Hatecrew Deathroll" solo). That being said, there are very clear differences between them. One of them being that Leda can actually cleanly replicate his material during live performances and demonstrations


----------



## kentays

indrangelion said:


> Hey guys...Leda just announced via Twitter that he'll be launching his solo project this fall! And the possibility of a tour as well! SO FUCKING EXCITED!
> 
> Just hoping he's not messing with us since it's the first of April...



Pretty sure he's not trolling us since he posted it on the 31st of April over there. He said in his post that he's been working on pre-prod. in the studio for the past month and he's talking about making a website for Album updates and releasing the album/touring in the fall. Super excited.


----------



## eveningninja

kentays said:


> Pretty sure he's not trolling us since he posted it on the 31st of April over there.



Leda is so godlike that he can post stuff 31 days into the future. Not to mention the fact that April 31st doesn't even exist


----------



## scion26

^ lol'd

Still, Leda is not trolling anyone, his solo project is official. He (Or someone associated with Braveman Records) even made a Braveman Records twitter account to inform any news about his solo project, Sujk's work and a little bit of Deluhi related stuff

@bravemanrecords


----------



## eveningninja

Is there a way I can buy Leda's Vandalicks instructional dvd/booklet? I couldn't afford it when it was released, and now that I have cash to spare, CDJapan lists it as being "out of print" and I'm not sure how reliable any of the other Japanese sites are.


----------



## indrangelion

Contact a shopping service in Japan such as Japonica Market, and ask them to buy the DVD for you from the official Deluhi shop here:

DELUHI CD/DVD - Leda

Pay them and the shopping service will deliver the DVD to your door


----------



## eveningninja

Thanks.

And I can't just buy it directly from that link you provided?


----------



## scion26

Oh yea, about Vandalicks.... I heard the August 2011 issue of Young Guitar Special DVD which has Leda in it has some extra guitar phrase which are not included in Vandalicks.....

Anyone knew about it? And did anyone have that issue of young guitar - -?


----------



## indrangelion

eveningninja said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And I can't just buy it directly from that link you provided?



Nah man, they only accept domestic (Japan) customers.



scion26 said:


> Oh yea, about Vandalicks.... I heard the August 2011 issue of Young Guitar Special DVD which has Leda in it has some extra guitar phrase which are not included in Vandalicks.....
> 
> Anyone knew about it? And did anyone have that issue of young guitar - -?



Oh I have that issue alright  Yeah definitely some different exercises there, but I don't think they're tied to a particular Deluhi song. Well there's that one bit from FTO though. I'll have to check again and get back to you on that one!


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Oh I have that issue alright  Yeah definitely some different exercises there, but I don't think they're tied to a particular Deluhi song. Well there's that one bit from FTO though. I'll have to check again and get back to you on that one!



Please do tell me about the details of those extra exercise!! Thx! Also is there anyway I can get that issue of YG 0.0!?


----------



## indrangelion

YOUNG GUITAR DVD 8/11 TRIVIUM CHILDREN OF BODOM AMORPHI alexi Laiho NIGHT RANGER | eBay


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Thanks to ry_z for this:







Aggy's new band... as vocalist apparently.


----------



## ry_z

Apparently he's using the name Kamiya Ryou now. (possibly his real name? who knows)

Didn't he say he was quitting the music industry?


----------



## indrangelion

Yup thanks to Ry_z for the news man 

Well obviously this band's not going to be a part of Braveman Records  I can't imagine any die-hard Deluhi fans will warm up to this announcement. 

I'll check it out of course, and if I like it then I'll get into it. But judging from his performances as backing vocal duties in Deluhi, I don't think he can sing all that well


----------



## eveningninja

Question: Does anyone know where I can find any lyrics for Arkhelism tracks? Specifically "One's Weakness" and "Try Too Hard" (really the only two songs from that album I listen to on a somewhat regular basis haha)



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Thanks to ry_z for this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aggy's new band... as vocalist apparently.



 Wtf?

Oh that reminds me... weren't some of Arkhelism's tracks supposed to feature Sujk's own vocals? Which were those? I don't really know


----------



## indrangelion

I'm sorry but I just had to.


----------



## scion26

eveningninja said:


> Oh that reminds me... weren't some of Arkhelism's tracks supposed to feature Sujk's own vocals? Which were those? I don't really know



Even though they did announce something about Sujk doing vocal but...well, it didn't happen


As for Aggy....or rather Kamiya Ryo now......well, good luck : )

I heard him singing backing vocals at Vandalism live, I think he has a not bad voice, I will check it out if there's any new activity to it


----------



## eveningninja

indrangelion said:


> I'm sorry but I just had to.



!



scion26 said:


> Even though they did announce something about Sujk doing vocal but...well, it didn't happen



Ah, shucks haha.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ok, I FINALLY got a copy of Vandalism Live and Vandalicks sitting on my desk at work. A Tower Records plastic bag full of win. 

It's good to have the right connections... though he also bought me an AKB48 heart shaped box of sweets for the lulz. 

EDIT: A pic just to prove it...


----------



## BornToLooze

^that's bad ass, I finally have Vandalism on the way, but a can't afford paying like $70 for the DVD


----------



## eveningninja

Does the Live:Vandalism DVD have the same overall recording quality as Blitzkrieg? To be fair, I did buy Blitzkrieg and just wasn't very impressed with both the audio and video quality of it, so if Live:Vandalism is roughly the same thing I probably will not purchase it. Any info on it would be good, thanks.


----------



## indrangelion

eveningninja said:


> Does the Live:Vandalism DVD have the same overall recording quality as Blitzkrieg? To be fair, I did buy Blitzkrieg and just wasn't very impressed with both the audio and video quality of it, so if Live:Vandalism is roughly the same thing I probably will not purchase it. Any info on it would be good, thanks.



I posted this back on page 14:
_
The quality is about the same. 4:3 Ratio, Stereo (no 5.1), understandable coming from an independent band budget really. At least it's region ALL like Blitzkrieg. The audio mix is a bit of hit and miss really. You have to tweak your TV settings to make the sound come out evenly, so the DVD actually performs better on my PC._

Also I might add, Live:Vandalism is less grainy compared to Blitzkrieg

_If I can put my  here, I bought it simply because I wanted to support the band. Other fans from various DLH communities also complained about the price, and it's very understandable. But in this DVD, you get to witness DELUHI performing for the very last time, with arguably the best setlist they've ever played.

And the atmosphere is really worth it. I enjoyed the DVD overall, but the last 30-40 mins is the best thing I've ever seen in a live DVD. Emotional final speeches from each member, Orion Once Again, the extended Two Hurt, final farewell...._ __


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Spent all Saturday going through the DVDs (not so much the buscuits). 

Vandalicks is awesome. It's got plenty on string skipping, tapping, sweeps and all the stuff you'd hear from his solos. All the tough parts for Shade are in here. The cool tapping bits in Rebel Six Shadow Six is also here. Hell, Leda pretty much shows you how to play G.A.L.D in it's entirety. Lots of good fun here. 

Though I'll have to say, I was shocked that Leda alternate picks the verses to Revolver Blast. I've been under the impression that he downpicked the verse and most of the chuggy stuff, so I used to jamming that song that way.  I guess he's human after all... still miles ahead beyond me.... 

As for the last live DVD....


----------



## eveningninja

Revolver Blast sounds pretty alternate picked to me so that's not surprising haha. Plus you can see him alternate picking in the PV. I'm glad you're enjoying the DVD's, I'm so jelly XD

^^ And thanks Indra. I'll think about ordering it haha.


----------



## scion26

Hey guys, just something boring that I did, I made a very very short and quick comparison video about ESP Cygnus and ESP Arrow, in case some of u are wondering how these two titans sound differently. Both of them uses L500XL and the same preset and setting, so it's a very straightforward wood comparison

Here

Edit: Audio Fixed version here


----------



## eveningninja

I wonder what the FR Cygnus would sound like. I've never owned or played a Floyded Mahog guitar, the wood must balance out the brightness of the Floyd a lot.


----------



## scion26

eveningninja said:


> I wonder what the FR Cygnus would sound like. I've never owned or played a Floyded Mahog guitar, the wood must balance out the brightness of the Floyd a lot.



Leda said the high was very metallic sounding when he did that on his Cygnus on Rock of Ages, even tho he didn't rly like it that much but he said he was ok with it and it still can produce a nice sound.


----------



## BornToLooze

I finally got Vandalism


----------



## indrangelion

Possibly a new signature model in the works. Here's a couple of build shots from Leda himself





??????Cygnus???????E... : ????????





??????Cygnus???????E... : ????????


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Maple board, what looks like a neck thru, I'm already frothing.


----------



## scion26

....damn, it looks a lot better with that inlay and maple board - -

EDIT: Wait.....is that bridge hole for tremolo bridge/"tremolo bridge looking fixed bridge"? if so...........NOPE


----------



## scion26

Just a little something I found on the internet, another Cygnus owner appeared on youtube:

And he is theta, one of the guy who is known for playing Deluhi covers....

....and DAMN!! Those clothes! Dat look! Dat playing! He can be the new Leda....and I completely surrender to him


----------



## bouVIP

Just thought I'd post this after seeing Leda's twitter

UNDIVIDE official site


----------



## scion26

UNDIVIDE site updated, included band photo, band info and live information, go check it out

And the members are rather a surprise....

Members:
Leda
Kihiro
......Sujk!?


----------



## indrangelion

Yup, very surprised to see Sujk as a member! I'm definitely going to attend one of their shows!


----------



## eveningninja

What up guize. Been a while. Question for anyone who might know:

What does/did Leda's input chain look like for Vandalism stuff? I know he's using his Cygnus w/ L500XL, Marshall 2203 KFK w/ Beast mode on. Did he use another boost pedal on top of his "Beast" mode or did the Beast mode act as the boost itself and so no need for anything else?

I'm sort of just wondering right now how Leda got such a defined clear open sound with his distortion. It's like he has enough gain to have the balls, but all the notes still sound so clear and defined.


----------



## scion26

eveningninja said:


> What up guize. Been a while. Question for anyone who might know:
> 
> What does/did Leda's input chain look like for Vandalism stuff? I know he's using his Cygnus w/ L500XL, Marshall 2203 KFK w/ Beast mode on. Did he use another boost pedal on top of his "Beast" mode or did the Beast mode act as the boost itself and so no need for anything else?
> 
> I'm sort of just wondering right now how Leda got such a defined clear open sound with his distortion. It's like he has enough gain to have the balls, but all the notes still sound so clear and defined.



He used the KK, red beast mode and full assault knob on with a Proco RAT distortion. However most of the gain is from the Marshall KK, his RAT is for to give his tone more warmth and dirt to it. And he also used his ESP Horizon NT-II for recording to, but he said it sounds very alike to Cygnus so I think not much of a problem, also his MF400B cab I think is a very very essential part of his warm tone

Still, its hard to know what is the exact setting he used for the whole album, sometimes I feel like he didn't use the RAT, sometimes I feel like he used the RAT with very very low gain sound on the KK, and I think he used the Mesa Dual rec. in Revolver Blast, but that is the general setting he used thru out the album

Sadly, Leda said he is going to change amp for UNDIVIDE........so I think he is starting over for this tone making, his tone might be different from Deluhi now


----------



## eveningninja

Haha strange. I feel like he JUST established such a great tone and now is already re-working it? Well I trust that it'll be awesome nonetheless haha. Thanks for the info.


----------



## eveningninja

Also, somewhat off-topic: But I just noticed how similar the intro of Galneryus' album opener for Beyond The End Of Despair ("Arise") is to "The Show Must Go On" by Queen.


----------



## eveningninja

Sorry to triple post (it's been a couple of weeks though so I figure it's alright):

Question about the mixing of Deluhi's tracks. Would you say that Leda has 2 guitar tracks panned 100L and 100R? I'm of the understanding that that is almost always the way guitars are mixed for metal. Would you say based on the sound of Deluhi that Leda also did the same thing? Thanks.



scion26 said:


> ...with a Proco RAT distortion. However most of the gain is from the Marshall KK, his RAT is for to give his tone more warmth and dirt to it.



Do you think the Proco RAT is important for his tone? Have you ever used one? Or would you say it makes minimal difference the way he uses it and isn't that big of a deal?


----------



## scion26

eveningninja said:


> Do you think the Proco RAT is important for his tone? Have you ever used one? Or would you say it makes minimal difference the way he uses it and isn't that big of a deal?



I have a Proco Turbo RAT, it's almost the same as the normal RAT but with more gain and a bit more lower end, with guitar plug in which sound very similar to 2203KK with a MF400B impulse.

From my experience, there's a lot of the main distortion/overdrive characteristic coming out from the marshall, but not rly enough gain to play metal, even if the noise gate is off. But putting in the RAT, there will be more gain without being too bright like those usual marshalls. That is what I mean by more drit and warmth by using the RAT

However....plug ins and real tube amps are completely different things, and they operate in a very different way. Hearing Leda's actual tone, he actually got SHIT LOAD of gain, but in the mix somehow only his mid sounds very standing up, and the characteristic of his mid sounds very clear, solid and gain-less, so maybe that's why people said his tone has the balls, but extremely crunchy and clean

That's just from what I've been hearing and I think what's happening and trying to achieve using shitty plug ins, I actually have no idea what I'm talking about - -


----------



## eveningninja

Nah man I think you know what you're talking about haha. Thanks for the insights.


----------



## scion26

Leda's amp for Undivide







He is still using his good old 2203kk with MF400B....and the ENGL Fireball and the Krank Rev is so not him 

Seems like he is going for pure thrash and thick tone this time, what do u guys think?


----------



## indrangelion

I tried asking Leda himself, but no replies  I was really curious if he actually used the ENGL for the UNDIVIDE album or not. That looks like a Fireball, but I thought he would've gone for the Blackmore or Retrotube model instead, since it suits his taste. 

But I'm really keen to hear the Krank being used! As much as I love his Deluhi tone, I would prefer a completely different setting / rig for this new project.


----------



## indrangelion

First sample from UNDIVIDE!


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> First sample from UNDIVIDE!




It sounds like Leda going back to the old first half of Deluhi, it's a lot more aggressive and metalcore-ish....I RIKE!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## BornToLooze

I was going to make a thread for this, but figured it would be better to ask in here. Which do ya'll think would get closer to Leda's tone a Pod HD pro or a Eleven Rack?


----------



## indrangelion

BornToLooze said:


> I was going to make a thread for this, but figured it would be better to ask in here. Which do ya'll think would get closer to Leda's tone a Pod HD pro or a Eleven Rack?



I haven't tried a POD HD Pro, but I could nail Leda's early DELUHI tone with the Eleven Rack (monitor/headphone out). But I wouldn't recommend using that setting in a live situation as it lacked headroom. Pair it with a decent preamp and you'll be alright though.


----------



## indrangelion

UNDIVIDE tracklist reveal:

01. 400 DAYS
02. THE CATALYST
03. MINDS UP
04. NEMESIS
05. FIREBALL
06. BLEED THE TRUTH
07. SKIN
08. JEYKILL & HYDE
09. 13 AM
10. AHEAD

Is that a spelling mistake I see?


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> UNDIVIDE tracklist reveal:
> 
> 01. 400 DAYS
> 02. THE CATALYST
> 03. MINDS UP
> 04. NEMESIS
> 05. FIREBALL
> 06. BLEED THE TRUTH
> 07. SKIN
> 08. JEYKILL & HYDE
> 09. 13 AM
> 10. AHEAD
> 
> Is that a spelling mistake I see?



I found the song names are very not Leda-ish, more like names from Arkhelism....maybe just to fit his now agressive approach to the music

Also Fireball....I can see Leda is running out of idea of song names lol

"Hmm, what should this song called....I used an ENGL Fireball to record this song....LET'S CALL IT FIREBALL!"


----------



## indrangelion

Haha exactly! The titles sound like a tone preset  400 Days sounds like it came out of Sujk's head. Sort of a Tool reference me thinks. And the title 13 AM sounds like a bad Motley Crue song 

But hey, at least the actual songs will probably sound awesome!


----------



## BornToLooze

indrangelion said:


> And the title 13 AM sounds like a bad Motley Crue song



either that or Sixx AM's next album 


Also, would it be worth trying to get Vandalicks if I can't speak Japanese? or am I better off just using the guitar pro tab for it?


----------



## indrangelion

The DVD is a great visual companion, especially since Leda's picking techniques are quite tricky. I speak very little Japanese, and the DVD has helped me refine my playing. So I don't think the language barrier really matters. He slows down each section and makes it easier to learn. Also there are times where I would watch the whole DVD without even playing along to it. It's so much fun to see him play!

Haha I just noticed your "Leda fanboy" title  Everyone in this thread should do the same!


----------



## BornToLooze

Man I've been trying to learn Frontier and its making me realize just how bad of a guitar player I am  Then again, I don't even think I have the main riff right because the tab I have sounds off, but I'm not good enough to figure it out by ear.


----------



## scion26

A little interesting news:
Undivide arrange another new live (Like usual again) at 10/20 at Shibuya, but unlike the usual audience, they limit it to male only.

Consider on Leda/Deluhi 90% of the audience are female, that is rather a "interesting" move, also kinda acting like Dir En Grey....what do u guys think?


----------



## BornToLooze

Never heard of a band doing that before. But what they should do is play a show in America...preferably around Houston


----------



## scion26

BornToLooze said:


> Never heard of a band doing that before. But what they should do is play a show in America...preferably around Houston



I think band in Japan sometimes do that, but if a visual kei band do that, it sometimes mean they are giving up the visual kei image since most of the visual kei band's audience are female. Like Dir En Grey, they did a male only show before to kinda saying we stopped being a visual kei band

However, Deluhi/Juri/Leda/Aggy/Sujk kinda give up being visual kei at Departure era already... Leda even said they failed getting that visual kei style

Deluhi can almost get oversea shows, let's hope Undivide can actually make it happen


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

scion26 said:


> I think band in Japan sometimes do that, but if a visual kei band do that, it sometimes mean they are giving up the visual kei image since most of the visual kei band's audience are female. Like Dir En Grey, they did a male only show before to kinda saying we stopped being a visual kei band



This happens quite commonly with visual kei bands. Janne Da Arc did the Danjiri Night live and released it as a DVD during the Another Story tour. At that time they were already showing signs of ditching the visual kei look and by the time Arcadia was released, they dropped it completely.


----------



## BornToLooze

Oh, ok, that makes since. I don't really know that much about the live side of things like that, since I've only seen one Japanese band live and I really don't think Nobeu Uematsu is into visual kei


----------



## indrangelion

I'm very curious about this whole "boys only" events. Something about that announcement that tapped the inner homosexual in me  Not sure what to expect there...But yeah I agree, hopefully we can expect circle pits.

I'll try and score the tickets tomorrow (ticket release date for the boys only event), but if I do get it then I'll have 3 Undivide shows to attend, and I'll have no fucking idea how I'm going to plan my office leave!


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> I'm very curious about this whole "boys only" events. Something about that announcement that tapped the inner homosexual in me  Not sure what to expect there...But yeah I agree, hopefully we can expect circle pits.
> 
> I'll try and score the tickets tomorrow (ticket release date for the boys only event), but if I do get it then I'll have 3 Undivide shows to attend, and I'll have no fucking idea how I'm going to plan my office leave!



It's sure gonna be a lot more mad for boys only show, but it's hard to imagine a rly beautiful, gentle and extremely VK-ish looking man (Leda) ripping on the guitar on stage and there are bunch of sweating man trying to bash each other down there lol 

But damn....my summer holiday ended already by the time Undivide have their first show. I want to see how Leda has been after the Last Live of Deluhi, but I have 0 chance getting into one show....u lucky bastard - -

No matter....I'M SEEING SYU IN 7/25!!!!! : DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Edit: Well, it's not a Galneryus show....Syu is coming to MI Summer Shot as a guest and I'm attending the summer shot - -


----------



## indrangelion

Well I'm jealous of you because you get to see Syu-San! Been a fan for years and I've never been to any of their shows  

A part of me suggests that this whole boys only event is a social/market research for Undivide. If it turns out to be a sold out event with every single spot filled by guys, then perhaps they'll expand their sound/style towards pleasing the male market. So if we can get multiple circle pits happening at that show, then we can expect a blackened/thrash/death metal release in the future


----------



## scion26

I'm currently in MI Japan, learning guitar and stuff, at the same time, once again I found little facts about Leda. It happens that the teacher who is teaching me guitar there is also Leda's teacher when Leda is very young in MI...not much facts like last time but here:

*Leda's guitar skill was unreal at his age in MI (Unknown what age), but his studies of theory, music history and sight reading skill are VERY POOR
*He literally shouted at that teacher's face "I'M GOING TO BE FAMOUS ONE DAY, THAT IS MY DREAM"
*And this is a big one and I think everyone can predict it because it's so obvious.....&#21191;&#20154; (Yuuto), is in fact HIS REAL NAME. And to be real honest and sorry, the teacher did mention his first name...but I forgot....Japanese names are seriously tough to remember for me

I also get to see Syu too in MI Syu seminar, his skill is.....no words can describe his skill, all I can say he 100%ed all the demonstration, completely no mistake, and the emotion playing are unreal....


----------



## BornToLooze

Man, why do y'all get to do all the cool shit?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

indrangelion said:


> I'm very curious about this whole "boys only" events. Something about that announcement that tapped the inner homosexual in me  Not sure what to expect there...But yeah I agree, hopefully we can expect circle pits.


 
Just think along the lines of this:





scion26 said:


> *And this is a big one and I think everyone can predict it because it's so obvious.....&#21191;&#20154; (Yuuto), is in fact HIS REAL NAME.


 
Just slightly off topic but for those who are curious:

Leda and the Swan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> I'm currently in MI Japan, learning guitar and stuff, at the same time, once again I found little facts about Leda. It happens that the teacher who is teaching me guitar there is also Leda's teacher when Leda is very young in MI...not much facts like last time but here:
> 
> *Leda's guitar skill was unreal at his age in MI (Unknown what age), but his studies of theory, music history and sight reading skill are VERY POOR
> *He literally shouted at that teacher's face "I'M GOING TO BE FAMOUS ONE DAY, THAT IS MY DREAM"
> *And this is a big one and I think everyone can predict it because it's so obvious.....&#21191;&#20154; (Yuuto), is in fact HIS REAL NAME. And to be real honest and sorry, the teacher did mention his first name...but I forgot....Japanese names are seriously tough to remember for me
> 
> I also get to see Syu too in MI Syu seminar, his skill is.....no words can describe his skill, all I can say he 100%ed all the demonstration, completely no mistake, and the emotion playing are unreal....



I hate you man  

Was it easy to enrol into MI Japan? It's something I'm considering for the last couple of years.

Thanks heaps for the Leda info!


----------



## indrangelion

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Just think along the lines of this:




I'm loving the atmosphere  Fingers crossed they'll be recording something for a future DVD/live CD thing for that event.


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> I hate you man
> 
> Was it easy to enrol into MI Japan? It's something I'm considering for the last couple of years.
> 
> Thanks heaps for the Leda info!



Im not enrolled yet, just summer class experience, BUT SO DAMN FUN AND SO MUCH STUFF TO LEARN

Enrolling to MI Japan is easy, no academic stuff required, but there is a class division audtion which is the tough part.

Also as for Leda's full real name, I asked and joted it down. IT IS.....

PM me for it, and dont spread it out afterward


----------



## BornToLooze

Have y'all heard anymore about that strat or the Cygnus with the maple board?


----------



## indrangelion

I don't think so. My guess is he'll probably start rolling it out on the first Undivide show onwards.


----------



## BornToLooze

Ok, cool


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

scion26 said:


> I forgot to say something I found which is rly interesting, the Leda custom spec Navigator Flying V is _*AVALIBLE FOR ORDERMADE*_



Just had to dig this out because somebody went ahead and got one:





AAAND he even went ahead and did a full cover of the truncated preview of Undivide's The Catalyst.


----------



## scion26

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Just had to dig this out because somebody went ahead and got one



Actually from what I've find, there are more people who actually bought a Grassroot/Edwards/Navigator Flying V and customize it themselves instead of ordering it...still, I heard some people order one and tell the ESP guys to relic it just like how Leda's Flying V is, and it's amazing how the ESP people pull it off - -

I dunno about this guy, but I think he custom it himself...because he even manage to make his Edwards horizon looking like Leda's ESP Horizon - -

Also, Leda is going to be in Rock And Read 043 with photos and interview
(Leda's twitter respond to this news: Really!?)


----------



## BornToLooze

scion26 said:


> Actually from what I've find, there are more people who actually bought a Grassroot/Edwards/Navigator Flying V and customize it themselves instead of ordering it...still, I heard some people order one and tell the ESP guys to relic it just like how Leda's Flying V is, and it's amazing how the ESP people pull it off - -



That's what I'm probably going to do, just I'm most likely going to use an Epi since it kinda hard to Grassroots and Edwards in America.


----------



## scion26

HEAVILY OFF TOPIC POST:

Periphery - Mile Zero - YouTube

This is Periphery's Mile Zero off from their second album, Periphery should be very well known in this forum...

Something that is makes me curious is Wes Hauch solo in 3:50, when I close my eyes and listen to it....I somewhat can very easily imagine Leda playing it

I dunno why, but it rly feels like something that Leda would play, or maybe just me listening too much Deluhi and Periphery at the same time these days....what do u guys think?


----------



## Murmel

It sounds like a standard Periphery solo, nothing else.

And last time I checked Leda wasn't in Periphery


----------



## scion26

Murmel said:


> It sounds like a standard Periphery solo, nothing else.



Well, maybe it's just me...but it kinda felt like it had a little Leda's young/sonic/diatonal-yet-very-skippy solo vibe into it



Murmel said:


> And last time I checked Leda wasn't in Periphery



Of course - -" Nation/language wise is already impossible (Tho I heard Leda's English is superb), NO WAY Leda will fit into Periphery - -"...and normally it's impossible to relate them both actually


----------



## scion26

????????? |Leda ?????

WHAT IN THE MOTHERFUCKING FLYING FUCK!!??


----------



## Murmel

Next up - Leda tunes to drop G and starts djenting.


----------



## scion26

Murmel said:


> Next up - Leda tunes to drop G and starts djenting.



What if there's actually a djent/progressive style song in Undivide lol


----------



## Murmel

Then 2012 is surely coming true.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Cygnus Ultratone eh... I like it.  Also notice the far right Cygnus has a humbucker neck. 


Speaking of Ultratones... slightly OT:


----------



## indrangelion

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Cygnus Ultratone eh... I like it.



Mother of God...






With the impending trip to see them, there's no fucking way I'll be able to order any of these new Cygnuses


----------



## scion26

However there's still one more Cygnus yet to be revealed...the maple fretboard one

Man....hes getting rich and dropping all these orders to ESP - -


----------



## indrangelion

If that Ultratone's scale is higher than 25.5"....I will have to drain my credit card dry.


----------



## Murmel

^
It is longer. Probably 27".


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

indrangelion said:


> If that Ultratone's scale is higher than 25.5"....I will have to drain my credit card dry.


 
The fretboards indicate that it certainly is. Based on the usual Ultratone: 27 scale. 

I'll see you at the poorhouse Indra. 



scion26 said:


> However there's still one more Cygnus yet to be revealed...the maple fretboard one
> 
> Man....hes getting rich and dropping all these orders to ESP - -


 
That's the Cygnus I'm anticipating the most. 

Leda must have ordered all of these in one hit. And naturally, he'd get endorsed artist prices so he can afford to do so.


----------



## indrangelion

Murmel said:


> ^
> It is longer. Probably 27".



Djenty Leda...Oh dear. Now I really need to hear this album. Though he should start applying some sort of clear coat on his guitars. The unfinished surfaces are too fucking delicate 



> I'll see you at the poorhouse Indra.



 Totally worth it.


----------



## scion26

Since everybody is here....





indrangelion said:


> Djenty Leda...Oh dear. Now I really need to hear this album. Though he should start applying some sort of clear coat on his guitars. The unfinished surfaces are too fucking delicate



But honestly, that is one of the big reason I bought Cygnus, the unfinished surface made the whole guitar resonate a lot easier and the whole guitar sound rly loud even unplugged, and for me it actually sound a lot more defined and crushing all the guitar's I've ever own, even ESP Arrow

....Still, looking at the strat, I think he stopped using it - -


----------



## indrangelion

Great cover man! Love it!

Oh don't get me wrong, I fucking love the unfinished surface for the reasons you stated. I just can't stand having to change my pants and shirt everytime before I play it, so that the colors/prints on my clothes won't transfer on to the guitar!

EDIT: On an important note, has anyone bought the digital copy, or the actual copy of the new single? It should be out now, yeah? Damn you iTunes Australia. Y U NO SELL UNDIVIDE SINGLE


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, I fucking love the unfinished surface for the reasons you stated. I just can't stand having to change my pants and shirt everytime before I play it, so that the colors/prints on my clothes won't transfer on to the guitar!



That's rather weird...that never rly happened to me - -

And the yellow stuff I talked about, It is the paint coming off....I've stopped giving a fuck about it - -



indrangelion said:


> EDIT: On an important note, has anyone bought the digital copy, or the actual copy of the new single? It should be out now, yeah? Damn you iTunes Australia. Y U NO SELL UNDIVIDE SINGLE



Wait what? They have early single release!?


----------



## indrangelion

Well it's 8/8 already. It's already up for sale on itunes Japan.


----------



## BornToLooze

Something I've been wondering about, by it being unfinished does that just mean it isn't cleared or?

Also yay for my internet not being good enough to actually download something off Itunes


----------



## indrangelion

BornToLooze said:


> Something I've been wondering about, by it being unfinished does that just mean it isn't cleared or?
> 
> Also yay for my internet not being good enough to actually download something off Itunes



Yup just missing a clear coat.

And for all you anxious mofos (myself included), who can't wait for our physical copy to arrive, I give you the inevitable Youtube uploads.





2 Just in case. Get in quick  If you haven't bought a copy yet, please grab one and support these guys!


----------



## BornToLooze

Where has a physical copy of it? I checked CDJapan, Japan Discoveries and their website and I didn't see one.


EDIT: Wait, did you mean of the single or the actual album?


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Yup just missing a clear coat.
> 
> And for all you anxious mofos (myself included), who can't wait for our physical copy to arrive, I give you the inevitable Youtube uploads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Just in case. Get in quick  If you haven't bought a copy yet, please grab one and support these guys!




Both links died D :

Still, I got the digital copy....the whole song is GREAT!! Really showing the side if u give Leda a chance to make a seriously metal song. Also the riffs are somewhat sounding alike to the song which Leda helped Golden Bomber doing guitar tracks - +The Visual kei-ish song+ (?)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I heard The Catalyst last night from the first link. The tuning sounds like drop Bb.


----------



## indrangelion

BornToLooze said:


> Where has a physical copy of it? I checked CDJapan, Japan Discoveries and their website and I didn't see one.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wait, did you mean of the single or the actual album?



Oh sorry about that, I meant the actual album 

And our overlord would like to say a few words:


----------



## BornToLooze

indrangelion said:


> And our overlord would like to say a few words



Well, to quote Marlin from Finding Nemo, It's like he's trying to speak to me!


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Oh sorry about that, I meant the actual album
> 
> And our overlord would like to say a few words:




God...it's been a long time since I heard our overlord's voice lol


----------



## indrangelion

BornToLooze said:


> Well, to quote Marlin from Finding Nemo, It's like he's trying to speak to me!





Here's the rough translation:

_Hello, all, it's been a long time. I'm Leda. This time, my solo album will be released on September 9th. Though it's a solo album, this time I come up with the band. With Kihiro on vocal and Sujk on drums, we make heavy sounds. Please looking forward to it. On September, it also will live tour held in Yokohama, Osaka, Nagoya, and Tokyo, please come. First, there's pre-sell single selling in August, please hear and wait for the album eagerly. Now (the album) is on process, but I'll give the maximum effort. Please waiting forward to the album. And this is Leda_.


----------



## indrangelion

Oh, and:












It's the second coming, people!!!!


----------



## BornToLooze

He should have John Petrucci do a guest solo. Wait does he still look like Jesus?


----------



## scion26

Just came across this when I was wandering on the internet for Deluhi stuff

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-8wgAQyV4U&feature=related


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Shuji! 

I completely forgot that he was part of these live sessions.


----------



## scion26

Something I found in the Leda message video which I was wondering, here's a more accurate translation from Indra's translation of that message:

_"Even though it is a solo project, *it's made in a style of a band this time*"_

I wonder what he will and can do for his future creation? Complete guitar instrumental album? Or even more outrageous?


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> _"Even though it is a solo project, *it's made in a style of a band this time*"_



Isn't that what Galneryus is? 



scion26 said:


> I wonder what he will and can do for his future creation? Complete guitar instrumental album? Or even more outrageous?



Honestly, I was expecting some sort of instrumental solo effort (in the vein of Satch, Vai, etc). But with the band's lineup as it is, I can see this particular project lingering around for quite a while.


----------



## scion26

*Deluhi Megathread (All things Deluhi, Undivide and beyond.)*


----------



## indrangelion

Who changed that? You deserve rep


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I asked Max to change the title. This thread has grown in a way I never would have expected and there's still discussions about the band and the aftermath of their breakup, so the change was appropriately up to date.


----------



## BornToLooze

Kinda random, but did they ever release a CD or DVD or something from when Leda did the shows with Galneryus?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

BornToLooze said:


> Kinda random, but did they ever release a CD or DVD or something from when Leda did the shows with Galneryus?


 
Yes. It came with the special edition of Phoenix Rising.


----------



## BornToLooze

Yay, another thing to cut into my gear fund 

EDIT: we really need a Galneryus thread to so I'll know what's going on with those guys too


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

There was this thread.

Speaking of which...


----------



## ittoa666

I've been really into these guys lately. Too bad I can't get a hold of their albums without going broke.

Also....yes, Leda is a god.


----------



## BornToLooze

I know about that one, but its from last year and I figured people would get mad if I necrobumped it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

BornToLooze said:


> I know about that one, but its from last year and I figured people would get mad if I necrobumped it.


 
It's cool to bump granted that you're putting in some substancial info. 

I was gonna bump it with some new stuff, but I forgot about it.  

EDIT: You know what... I'll bump it right now!


----------



## BornToLooze

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It's cool to bump granted that you're putting in some substancial info.
> 
> I was gonna bump it with some new stuff, but I forgot about it.



I just don't have any bump worthy info. I get all my stuff from you guys.

EDIT: Also Ittoa, if I remember right most of Deluhi's stuff except Vandalism is on Itunes. So it the new Undivide single which you really need to check out.


----------



## indrangelion

So apparently ESP will be holding another Leda exhibition in support of Undivide's debut from the 8/11-26.

ESP Direct Manegement Shop | ¸æÃã¥Î¿å Technical House

Oh this is just cruel...


----------



## Reneguitario

Wow, I didn't even know about this site until BornToLooze told me. 
Anyway, I've made a guitar tab for The Catalyst by Undivide. 
It's only available in GPX format, the damn program wont let me export because of the symbols used. It's a little rough, but understandable, I'll probably update later as needed. 
[URL]http://www.mediafire.com/?kz6b36ke6bhgcvb[/URL]
edit: Blargh, still waiting for approval from Ultimateguitar.com for the updated version.


----------



## BornToLooze

I figured I would let you know about it since I think someone posted a couple of your videos a couple pages back. And there's like 4 of us in here.


----------



## Reneguitario

BornToLooze said:


> I figured I would let you know about it since I think someone posted a couple of your videos a couple pages back. And there's like 4 of us in here.


One of my videos?  It was probably Stardust
It's hard to find deluhi fans that actually play guitar. I feel like I'm in a goldmine of sorts, even if it is just 4 people. 
Anywho, how do you like the tab?


----------



## BornToLooze

The link said it was either invalid or deleted.

EDIT: nevermind, I went to it again and it worked. And I'm sorry but I just now realized you weren't the guy that originally posted the video. I feel like an idiot now.


----------



## Reneguitario

Sorry about that, I updated the tab and deleted the old tab without sending you the new link. 
I fixed the link a few posts up.


----------



## BornToLooze

Ok, I have to reinstall GP6 since my hard drive went out, then I'll let you know what I think of it.


----------



## Reneguitario

Alright. 
Do you have any guitar rse packages? 
The tab sounds like garbage without them. @[email protected]


----------



## BornToLooze

Figured out how to open it in GP5. Just had to change a few things, but it sounds pretty badass. Thanks man.


----------



## indrangelion

Just a little bit of news for Australian fans. The Catalyst is now available on iTunes Australia


----------



## indrangelion

Oooh look the ENGL's on display. Permanent fixture for Undivide perhaps?







And it's a shame they had already put those "Do not touch" stickers on the guitars. I got away with touching the flying V because it didn't have the sticker on at the time


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Oooh look the ENGL's on display. Permanent fixture for Undivide perhaps?



Noooo.....No more Marshall D:?

I honestly love his Marshall tone in Vandalism more than the more modern-ish what-I-think-it's-a-ENGL tone in Undivide, even tho it works too....



indrangelion said:


> And it's a shame they had already put those "Do not touch" stickers on the guitars. I got away with touching the flying V because it didn't have the sticker on at the time



Kinda off topic....When I was in Japan for MI in Shibuya, same as where the ESP Crafthouse, there was a Dir En Grey fair. I was there buying some pedal, while I was waiting I went to the fair and have a look cause I like Dir En Grey a lot too. And I was so absorbed into Toshiya's 001 bass I just went ahead and slap on in....without noticing the do not touch....and got scolded by a staff - -"


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

indrangelion said:


> Oooh look the ENGL's on display. Permanent fixture for Undivide perhaps?




I'm just gonna stare at this for a little while longer...


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> Kinda off topic....When I was in Japan for MI in Shibuya, same as where the ESP Crafthouse, there was a Dir En Grey fair. I was there buying some pedal, while I was waiting I went to the fair and have a look cause I like Dir En Grey a lot too. And I was so absorbed into Toshiya's 001 bass I just went ahead and slap on in....without noticing the do not touch....and got scolded by a staff - -"





Only a true Toshiya / Dir En Grey fan would know not to touch his bass, but to slap it instead


----------



## Murmel

If I saw Toshiya's bass hanging on a wall I would rip it down, run to the nearest amp and start clanking away with Hageshisa


----------



## scion26

BIG NEWS:

Leda's Second Guitar instructional DVD - Cygnushred!!! (Check official site)

And Leda's new pedalboard....no more proco rat D: (Pic)

Edit: ....wait, why's there 2 tuner - -?


----------



## BornToLooze

scion26 said:


> BIG NEWS:
> 
> Leda's Second Guitar instructional DVD - Cygnushred!!! (Check official site)



And there goes another part of my gear fund 

But I really wish he would make a Grassroots sig for all of us poor people who aren't Indra


----------



## scion26

BornToLooze said:


> But I really wish he would make a Grassroots sig for all of us poor people who aren't Indra



....and me lol

But honestly, it would work great for a Edwards/Grassroot Cygnus model, I would buy a Edwards model instead of the ESP one if I had a chance (BUT I'M NOT REGRETTING IT ONE BIT, I'M SO BONDED WITH THE GUITAR RECENTLY DUNNO WHY LOL). But I think because of the Bill Lawrence pickups are quite hard to order since ESP got most of their pickups from Seymour Duncans and EMGs, so I think it's difficult fundamentally for mass producing Cygnus


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

scion26 said:


> And Leda's new pedalboard....no more proco rat D: (Pic)
> 
> Edit: ....wait, why's there 2 tuner - -?



I only see one... which one's the other?






A Boss OD AND an MXR Micro Amp eh? Interesting.


----------



## scion26

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I only see one... which one's the other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Boss OD AND an MXR Micro Amp eh? Interesting.



Top right corner of the pedalboard, 3 pedals:

??? Tuner (Or what I think it is) - Korg Tuner - ExPro wireless
(Left -------------------------------------------------------- Right)

I usually HATE digital Boss distortion pedal, but if that is the part the tone from The Catalyst............hmm......


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The yellow Boss Super Overdrives are pretty sick. Zakk Wylde was using them prior to his signature boost. 

Of course, Leda may be using the vintage MIJ model which apparently different sounding to the stock MIT models. I remember I was rummaging through the music shop bargain bins in Tokyo and there's chock full of vintage Boss pedals.


----------



## scion26

After some research....SD-1 are analog pedal....fuck - -

Still, nvm, that sounds more convincing somewhat anyway - -

Also, what are MIJ and MIT....? (We are going off topic like the last time with the pickups now - -)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

scion26 said:


> After some research....SD-1 are analog pedal....fuck - -
> 
> Still, nvm, that sounds more convincing somewhat anyway - -
> 
> Also, what are MIJ and MIT....? (We are going off topic like the last time with the pickups now - -)



MIJ = Made in Japan. 
MIT = Made in Taiwan. 

Pre 1990 Boss pedals were all made in Japan until production moved to Taiwan. I know for a fact that the orange DS1 had drastic changes over the years and a lot of them all sound different. Not so sure if the SD1 went through the same treatment though. Either way. 

All this talk makes me want to go buy an SD1 on impulse. 

I guess it's natural to go off topic every now and then, especially as we're constantly speculating on a band that's just released only one new song so far. Hence, beyond... (?)


----------



## BornToLooze

scion26 said:


> ....and me lol
> 
> But honestly, it would work great for a Edwards/Grassroot Cygnus model, I would buy a Edwards model instead of the ESP one if I had a chance (BUT I'M NOT REGRETTING IT ONE BIT, I'M SO BONDED WITH THE GUITAR RECENTLY DUNNO WHY LOL). But I think because of the Bill Lawrence pickups are quite hard to order since ESP got most of their pickups from Seymour Duncans and EMGs, so I think it's difficult fundamentally for mass producing Cygnus



Well you know what, I hate you too. And I thought that the Dean from Hell had the Bill Lawrence in it? Or they could put a set of Seth Lovers in it. Isn't that what he had in his V?


----------



## scion26

Bloody_Inferno said:


> MIJ = Made in Japan.
> MIT = Made in Taiwan.



Ohhh.....damn, it was just that simple - - Thx anyway



BornToLooze said:


> Well you know what, I hate you too. And I thought that the Dean from Hell had the Bill Lawrence in it? Or they could put a set of Seth Lovers in it. Isn't that what he had in his V?



Dean From Hell are not mass produced, even more they are limited produced (Kind of think about, it's kind for ESP that they made Cygnus a made to order...), and the other Dean Dimebag guitar are all using Dimebucker or cheap stock pickup, not Bill Lawrence. Another example of a guitar with Bill Lawrence is Washburn N4, they made a lot of them, but it's not exactly mass produced. When I was ordering my Cygnus, the ESP staff did say they need to order and wait for the Bill Lawrence pickups to come

There might be some other reason Cygnus and these guitars are not being mass produced, like timber ordering, audience demand, labour, maintain quality, treatment time of demanded quality...etc (Even artist demand). But seeing this trend and knowing Bill Lawrence USA (Let's not even talk about the Bill and Becky ones...) is not exactly that well known among a lot of people, that "might" be one of the problem.

As for Seth Lover...I dunno about that, most of Leda signature tone is from his Bill Lawrence, we never heard any recording from his Flying V with Seth Lover - -


----------



## BornToLooze

I didn't know that about the Dean from Hell since they seem to always have one in Guitar Center. But either way, regardless of whether it's a Cygnus or not, I want a bolt on, mahogany/maple Phoenix/Cygnus/Firebird/something.


----------



## indrangelion

BornToLooze said:


> But either way, regardless of whether it's a Cygnus or not, I want a bolt on, mahogany/maple Phoenix/Cygnus/Firebird/something.









As Bloody_Inferno would probably recommend.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

indrangelion said:


> As Bloody_Inferno would probably recommend.



 

Im still gonna do the Iceman/Cygnus hybrid someday... Though I may be doing that with a Halberd instead in the meantime, just to be more, well... me.


----------



## BornToLooze

indrangelion said:


> (Iceman pic)
> 
> As Bloody_Inferno would probably recommend.



Not a big fan of that body shape, but that one does look pretty cool. But I was probably gonna do a Warmoth.


----------



## BornToLooze

Just so I can post something first for once:

He did another version of The Catalyst


----------



## Murmel

I really like the chorus in The Catalyst, the rest is just meh to me.

Probably just like it because it has a generic vocal line, I like generic


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> All this talk makes me want to go buy an SD1 on impulse.



And that's exactly what happened.


----------



## indrangelion

Alright, so Leda will be making a public appearance soon:

- Autograph Session: 9/17 Shinjuku Disk Union Hall from 18:00 pm
- MI Japan Guitar Seminar: Tokyo 10/1, Nagoya 10/3, Osaka 10/4, OSM Osaka 10/5, NCA Nagoya 10/8.

I soooooo want to be there for the autograph session and at least one of his seminars!


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Alright, so Leda will be making a public appearance soon:
> 
> - Autograph Session: 9/17 Shinjuku Disk Union Hall from 18:00 pm
> - MI Japan Guitar Seminar: Tokyo 10/1, Nagoya 10/3, Osaka 10/4, OSM Osaka 10/5, NCA Nagoya 10/8.
> 
> I soooooo want to be there for the autograph session and at least one of his seminars!



FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU, MI Seminar T_T

Also...

UNDIVIDE ALL SONG PREVIEW PART 1
UNDIVIDE ALL SONG PREVIEW PART 2

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!

The whole album sound EXTREMELY different from Deluhi materials, it's rly just pure metal, me like


----------



## indrangelion

Okay I've decided to fly there just for the autograph session and then fly back immediately, skip the 29/9 concert (won't be able to afford it), and attend the 20-26 Oct shows.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> And that's exactly what happened.


 
Ah dammit!  




indrangelion said:


> Okay I've decided to fly there just for the autograph session and then fly back immediately, skip the 29/9 concert (won't be able to afford it), and attend the 20-26 Oct shows.


 
Nice spurt of the moment. So awesome!  Damn I wish I have some cash...


----------



## indrangelion

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ah dammit!



Mate, you should do another gear walkthrough video. I'm sure a fair bit has changed since last time. No, wait...Do one after you got your hands on the Gravity Storm


----------



## Codeman

scion26 said:


> Top right corner of the pedalboard, 3 pedals:
> 
> ??? Tuner (Or what I think it is) - Korg Tuner - ExPro wireless
> (Left -------------------------------------------------------- Right)
> 
> I usually HATE digital Boss distortion pedal, but if that is the part the tone from The Catalyst............hmm......



kind of o/t but here goes...

whats the deal with japanese guitar players and this specific Korg Tuner, the DT-10?
It has been discontinued but everyone and their mother has one of these in Japan.
I have almost every issue of the old (and -awesome- )Glare magazine and everyone uses either this floor tuner or a rackmounted Korg (or both).
Is there anything special about it?

I also noticed other interesting trends like every wireless unit seems to be an EX-PRO (I cant find any info or HP on these), every bass player has an Avalon U5+SansampBDDI in their gear


----------



## indrangelion

Hmm I don't really have the answer, but I'm going to go out on a limb and say, like you have already mentioned, a Japanese thing. Much like how 90% of the Japan music scene uses ESP guitars.

Or at one point in his life, Hide (X-Japan) actually used one (well, the rack version anyway). Everyone loves Hide


----------



## Codeman

indrangelion said:


> Hmm I don't really have the answer, but I'm going to go out on a limb and say, like you have already mentioned, a Japanese thing. Much like how 90% of the Japan music scene uses ESP guitars.
> 
> Or at one point in his life, Hide (X-Japan) actually used one (well, the rack version anyway). Everyone loves Hide



LOL I bet he did but following that train of thought then everyone would be using Burny/Fernandes guitars as well 

I think most of them use ESP in rock/metal/vk because its a national brand and their awesome shops really help to promote it
Other imported brands end up being really expensive


----------



## scion26

Got too bored...

Since nobody is doing any cover of The Catalyst, except for that Japanese dude playing out of tune and didn't play the solo....here is me doing the solo - -


----------



## BornToLooze

Well, I'm working on learning it, but I'm probably not going to do the solo


----------



## scion26

Actually I've been thinking and starting to be rly mad and getting insane or something....

Is *400 DAYS* a reference to the approx. number of days (Or even more insane, exact number of days) differences between Deluhi CC Lemon Hall Last Live and the release day of the Undivide album?


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> Actually I've been thinking and starting to be rly mad and getting insane or something....
> 
> Is *400 DAYS* a reference to the approx. number of days (Or even more insane, exact number of days) differences between Deluhi CC Lemon Hall Last Live and the release day of the Undivide album?



That's actually an interesting theory  Hmm...

Great solo attempt by the way  I swear I did not dislike your video!


----------



## scion26

I accidentally the whole song.


----------



## ittoa666

scion26 said:


> I accidentally the whole song.



Already watched it and it was awesome. Good job.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

scion26 said:


> I accidentally the whole song.



Fantastic!


----------



## indrangelion

Fireball!!!



EDIT Translation: 

_To the viewers of Gekirock Talk, I&#8217;m Leda. This time, I&#8217;m starting a solo project band, UNDIVIDE. With the same title, I will release an album. I&#8217;m playing guitar and bass. The vocal is Kihiro from LOKA (ex. Supe) and the drummer from DELUHI, the previous band I was in, Sujk. With the three members, we performed the band for the solo. The album will be released on September 5th, with the title: UNDIVIDE. The album itself, my taste lately is violent metal, heavy rock, it&#8217;ll be a very, very violent metal album. I also play my guitar &#8216;piropiro&#8217; so I hope you&#8217;ll enjoy hearing the album. With the release of the album, there will also be some lives at Yokohama, Osaka, nagoya, Tokyo (The tour dates on the screen) The tour, &#8220;SAME SIDE&#8221; will be a brutal live show, please enjoy and come. With the album and tour, this second half of this year will be a brutal one. So, please listen to the album and come to the live. Regards, Leda._


----------



## ittoa666

indrangelion said:


> Translation soon.


----------



## ittoa666

And now I figure out if I can obtain it in the US. Not sure if there was a link to a preorder or anything in the past page, but I'm too lazy to find it.


----------



## indrangelion

Translation added


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Fireball!!!




I have a suspicion that all ex-Deluhi members are still sharing the same band reharsal room - -


----------



## Murmel

"eh, eh, eh... eh, eh, eh, eh..."


----------



## BornToLooze

Something I've been wondering about though...Are they going to get a bass player for live stuff? Or just use a backing track?

They should get Aggy on bass, and then replace Kihiro with Juri


----------



## Codeman

BornToLooze said:


> Something I've been wondering about though...Are they going to get a bass player for live stuff? Or just use a backing track?
> 
> They should get Aggy on bass, and then replace Kihiro with Juri


----------



## indrangelion

Just a reminder that Undivide's debut album is now for sale!


----------



## BornToLooze

Thanks for reminding me. I get paid tomorrow too.


----------



## indrangelion

Also, for those who prefer digital copies, check your iTunes store to download your copy there. Definitely available on Australian iTunes, but not sure about other countries.

Been listening to the album today. Overall, a very solid album. I could swear Leda was channeling Dimebag for the solo for Nemesis! My favourites are "Jeykill & Hyde" and "13 am". 

I have a bone to pick with the vocals though. The growls and screams are fine. A bit overused, but fine. The lyrics are an acquired taste I guess, but still, there's one part that made me chuckle unfortunately. And the swearing seems like an afterthought though, and doesn't exactly flow all that well with the rest of the lyrics.

But listening to it again, it made me fall in love with Leda all over again. I fucking love the chunkier tone here. I'm just a little sad that Leda has become a more technical and proficient player since Deluhi, only because it'll make things tougher for me to learn Undivide songs by ear.

Oh and that hip hop breakdown on Nemesis....


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Oh and that hip hop breakdown on Nemesis....



This makes me want the album, nao


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

indrangelion said:


> Also, for those who prefer digital copies, check your iTunes store to download your copy there. Definitely available on Australian iTunes, but not sure about other countries.
> 
> Been listening to the album today. Overall, a very solid album. I could swear Leda was channeling Dimebag for the solo for Nemesis! My favourites are "Jeykill & Hyde" and "13 am".
> 
> I have a bone to pick with the vocals though. The growls and screams are fine. A bit overused, but fine. The lyrics are an acquired taste I guess, but still, there's one part that made me chuckle unfortunately. And the swearing seems like an afterthought though, and doesn't exactly flow all that well with the rest of the lyrics.
> 
> But listening to it again, it made me fall in love with Leda all over again. I fucking love the chunkier tone here. I'm just a little sad that Leda has become a more technical and proficient player since Deluhi, only because it'll make things tougher for me to learn Undivide songs by ear.
> 
> Oh and that hip hop breakdown on Nemesis....


 
Sick. I can't wait for my friends to get me this one so I'll be going digital.


----------



## BornToLooze

I got it on Itunes so I would have it faster, but I won't have a chance to listen to it until I get home.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Translated text:

"Cygnushred" 2nd guitar instructional DVD · Leda will be released in early October.
LEDA essence of playing songs in the solo album "UNDIVIDE" first-
Themselves have published demonstrating (riff / solo) 52 phrases in total.
3 tunes of "THE CATALYST" "MINDS UP" "13 AM" in the video demonstration.
It is playing an instructional DVD is packed with Rick pointed Geki was the pinnacle of the new generation metal guitar.

Definitely can't wait for this.


----------



## Reneguitario

Oh my god, Leda's outfit. 
His sense of style never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## scion26

Reneguitario said:


> Oh my god, Leda's outfit.
> His sense of style never ceases to amaze me.




I always thought he would wear something "calmer" and artist-ish even if he had a collaboration with goa....but this cowboy looks is just hilarious lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Is he promoting a clothing chain or clothing line? Either way that taco cowboy hat is hillarious.


----------



## BornToLooze

Alright, if I ever finish learning Catalyst I'm wearing my cowboy hat when I cover it.


----------



## indrangelion

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Is he promoting a clothing chain or clothing line? Either way that taco cowboy hat is hillarious.



He is actually promoting his clothing line with Goa. I think they will be having an exhibition in Shibuya on 15th September with the clothing line + meet & greet there as well.

I don't know, seems like he's going all Hollywood on us all of a sudden


----------



## BornToLooze

Also, I haven't gotten a chance to just sit down and listen to Undivide with my good headphones so I can hear everything good, but with the crappy speakers in my car, I'm really digging Leda's playing and his tone, but I just can't stand Kihiro's vocals, just something about them.


----------



## scion26

A bit of news:

For those who are wondering who will play bass live with Undivide. According to Leda's twitter, that person is..................................Shogo from Garson!!.......









Oh the irony


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> A bit of news:
> 
> For those who are wondering who will play bass live with Undivide. According to Leda's twitter, that person is..................................Shogo from Garson!!.......
> 
> 
> Oh the irony



The levels of awkwardness between the Leda and Aggy camp is killing me! 




BornToLooze said:


> Alright, if I ever finish learning Catalyst I'm wearing my cowboy hat when I cover it.



Looking forward to it mate! I'm just glad he's helping make cowboy hats fashionable again. I have one that I always wear around the house, but feared the ridicule when I go outside. 

Not anymore!


----------



## scion26

For those who wonder how Cygnus sounds in completely clean tone


----------



## H_SL

Are they planning to release a PV?


----------



## scion26

Poster, postcard....etc, Leda photoshoot with Goa's clothing line:
















wat.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I saw those last night. Didn't bother posting them probably because it'll feel like that damn Roger thread...  



scion26 said:


> A bit of news:
> 
> For those who are wondering who will play bass live with Undivide. According to Leda's twitter, that person is..................................Shogo from Garson!!.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the irony


 
I'm just gonna be blunt about my opinion here:

Aggy was the boat anchor that held Deluhi back. There I said it. His bass playing, while accomplished and competent, didn't really have the x-factor that the rest of the band has. I do understand it's not an easy thing to keep up with monster musicians like Leda and Sujk, naturally, the bass will be the backbone support role overshadowed by the rest of the band, there's not much musically where Aggy shines, or even gets the opportunity to do so. That was natural considering the nature of Deluhi's music. And while I'm only speculating, I suspect he knows this and it's one of the many reasons he left the band. 

However, in Aggy's defense, what makes him shine is his unique persona and stage presence. His look is different to the other Deluhi members and his stage presence is what makes him who he is that nobody else can replicate. So I'm still curious what Garson's gonna sound like, now that Aggy has his own music. 

Now having said all of that, any accomplished bassist can go fill the Undivide bass slot. All you have to do is play what Leda wrote and performed. Then again, last time we checked, Leda was a great bassist as well....  ...so Shogo must be good enough to keep up at least.


----------



## ittoa666

That first one is full of s and confusion.


----------



## indrangelion

I fapped when those postcards surfaced on the web.



















No joke.


----------



## indrangelion

H_SL said:


> Are they planning to release a PV?



This. They really should though. That's why I don't think I'll bother getting a physical copy of the single, since there's no accompanying PV for it, like a Deluhi single normally would have 



> I'm just gonna be blunt about my opinion here:
> 
> Aggy was the boat anchor that held Deluhi back. There I said it. His bass playing, while accomplished and competent, didn't really have the x-factor that the rest of the band has. I do understand it's not an easy thing to keep up with monster musicians like Leda and Sujk, naturally, the bass will be the backbone support role overshadowed by the rest of the band, there's not much musically where Aggy shines, or even gets the opportunity to do so. That was natural considering the nature of Deluhi's music. And while I'm only speculating, I suspect he knows this and it's one of the many reasons he left the band.
> 
> However, in Aggy's defense, what makes him shine is his unique persona and stage presence. His look is different to the other Deluhi members and his stage presence is what makes him who he is that nobody else can replicate. So I'm still curious what Garson's gonna sound like, now that Aggy has his own music.
> 
> Now having said all of that, any accomplished bassist can go fill the Undivide bass slot. All you have to do is play what Leda wrote and performed. Then again, last time we checked, Leda was a great bassist as well.... ...so Shogo must be good enough to keep up at least.



I have to agree with you there. Top player for being able to keep up with Leda and co. but he gave the impression that he was only there as eye candy for the ladies  and his solo for the last show was, frankly, quite bland and disappointing.

With that said, he did earn my respect for his humble stage persona during the last leg of the Deluhi tour. We didn't get to hear much from him when he was with Deluhi. So it'll be interesting to hear him actually sing this time.

It would be like hearing Maggie Simpson speak as an adult for the first time


----------



## H_SL

indrangelion said:


> This. They really should though. That's why I don't think I'll bother getting a physical copy of the single, since there's no accompanying PV for it, like a Deluhi single normally would have


 
I already see the 3 of them wearing cowboy hats in the PV (&#31505


----------



## BornToLooze

indrangelion said:


> This. They really should though. That's why I don't think I'll bother getting a physical copy of the single, since there's no accompanying PV for it, like a Deluhi single normally would have



They'll probably wait until enough people buy it and then release one.


----------



## Codeman

BornToLooze said:


> They'll probably wait until enough people buy it and then release one.



That make no sense, they make a video to promote the single/album, that's why it's called a Promotion Video!


----------



## scion26

Oh look, somone taken a photo of Undivide live by secret! :


----------



## BornToLooze

Codeman said:


> That make no sense, they make a video to promote the single/album, that's why it's called a Promotion Video!



I know, it just seems like with a bunch of albums I'll get it and then they release another version with bonus track, music videos, that kind of stuff.


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> Oh look, somone taken a photo of Undivide live by secret! :



Thanks man! Now I know where to park myself when I get to see them


----------



## indrangelion

Ok so...I GOT TO MEET LEDA EARLIER TODAY!!!!!!

It was at the Heavy Metal Disk Union in Shinjuku (yes, another trip to Japan dedicated entirely to Leda. Again). 

Event started at 6 pm, I arrived at 5:20 pm. Not many people were there, but more eventually came. All up I believe there were around 50 people that lined up until the end. I was 5th from the front. 







He then arrived on time, from the front door  Got into position and greeted everyone. It was so exciting to be in the same room with him!






That's him! The one with the chestnut hair, holding the pen. Sneaky shot is sneaky.

When it came to my turn, I just couldn't believe what was happening. I politely greeted him in Japanese, and then proceeded with English: "I'm big fan from Australia". He looked surprised, and then replied "Australia! Ahh!" while reaching for my hand for a handshake. I thanked him for seeing me, and he then asked what I wanted to have him signed. I gestured to wait for something, folded my shirt sleeve to reveal my Leda tattoo. The look on his face was priceless  I remembered vividly that he had his mouth open and then yelled "ooohh sugoi!!!" . Then he gestured to wait for a moment, as he went quickly off stage to grab his manager to show her. He then reached for my hand with both hands for another handshake while bowing. Shit, I almost fainted

He then wanted to make sure that I really wanted him to sign the tattoo. Soon enough, his hands were all over mine  he pointed to a spot and then signed it.

We were granted a quick Q&A for each turn, to which I asked him: "Why do you like ENGL amp?". Leda: "ah, more crunch" while nodding. I didn't want to keep him for too long, so I said my farewells and ended with "You're my hero. Thank you". Manly tears were held 

So I understood that we weren't allowed to take pictures, around the event and after. But the inner stalker in me told me to wait downstairs  There were other people waiting as well. After 1.5 hours of waiting he showed up downstairs about to leave. I waved goodbye to him, he then stopped to point to my tattoo and thanked me again for it. Outside, people just stood where they were as he walked, while taking pictures of him from the distance. I followed him, stealthily   

After a few turns I managed to lose him in the darkness. I gave up, and went to the nearest vending machine for a drink. While drinking, I heard a car horn. To my surprise, it was Leda, behind the wheel, waving at me (he actually drives himself to places  ). I'm not sure about his taste in automobile though. He was driving a Toyota Voxy 

Well, there we go. The best night of my life. Sorry for the self indulging post. I don't get a lot of excitement in my life, and this was an eye opener.

Thanks for reading all the way through!


----------



## Codeman

indrangelion said:


> Manly tears were held



it's ok, you can let it go now....














awesome post, that made my day T__T thank you
also made me miss Japan even more

the few Japanese artists I had the pleasure to meet were all as down to earth and humble like LEDA that you just described


----------



## indrangelion

It was my pleasure, thank you for reading! Japan's stinking hot right now though!


----------



## Murmel

I'm usually not much for fanboyism, but that was pretty rad


----------



## scion26

I want to kill myself for whatever reason now.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

indrangelion said:


>


 
Repped. I am so jealous of you right now....


----------



## BornToLooze

Indra have I ever told you I hated you? First you get a Cygnus, now this?


----------



## H_SL

Dayum! Lucky Indra is lucky


----------



## indrangelion

Thank you for the compliments everyone!



BornToLooze said:


> Indra have I ever told you I hated you? First you get a Cygnus, now this?



Aw don't be hatin'  Granted, I should've asked your opinions on what I should've asked. But that ENGL thing is the one I wanted to know the most


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> But that ENGL thing is the one I wanted to know the most



But still....Fireball more crunch? I thought ENGL's main selling point is their aggressive tight ass sound. And Marshall's is their classic crunchy sound. Especially my experience with the Fireball is extremely dark and fat sounding....kinda awkward for me it came out that crunchy in the album


----------



## BornToLooze

What you should have asked him is where to sell your soul so you can play that good.


----------



## ittoa666

BornToLooze said:


> What you should have asked him is where to sell your soul so you can play that good.



You have to sell it to Syu.


----------



## BornToLooze

Alright...I'm gonna see if I can get a Crying Star thrown in too


----------



## scion26

ittoa666 said:


> You have to sell it to Syu.



So what ur saying is....Leda sold his soul to Syu?


----------



## ittoa666

scion26 said:


> So what ur saying is....Leda sold his soul to Syu?



Totally. 

Don't we all wish we could?


----------



## scion26

Notice Leda's rig, he uses his 2203KK for live, and a Randy Rhoads Plexi (I think?) as a backup or something? Also.....Diezel VH4!? That amp can kill everything! Why don't he just use the VH4 from now on? 

Also they got live DJ, that's interesting, less backing track from now on

EDIT: The link I think is dead.....anyway, just anything I described - -


----------



## indrangelion

Are you talking about this photo, man?






I'm confused now. I thought he's using the Fireball for live shows and the 2203KK strictly for the studio  That white one looks like a Super Lead 100 me thinks.

I met a girl there who went to the Abeshi show, and she said that Leda does a lot of stage dives now, and that the whole show's atmosphere was really different compared to a Deluhi concert.

I really want NEMESIS to be Undivide's version of Orion Once Again though  Only because I want to be asked to chant/sing-along "No time for a muthafuckin raincheck" during the show


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ok so I finally got the Undivide album and after extensive listens in my car, this is my response =   

There's a ton of drop Bb songs and Leda just crushes here. Some great riffs and wicked solos (Minds Up is my current fave solo of the day), both Leda and Sujk have really stepped up in their musicianship. My favorite song is Bleed The Truth, thanks to the thrashy moments and buildup to the glorious J-Rock goodness of a chorus. I also wish that 400 Days was more of a full song than an introduction, there's so much more that could come out from that. 

As for Kihiro, he's a mixed bag. First off, the album is sung entirely in English, and he's surprisingly damn good at it. I've listened to enough Engrish in J-Rock music to a point of forced tolerance and acceptance yet still very laughably uneasy , but Kihiro's diction is spot on and it shows. His voice is much harsher than Juri's but that's perfect for the album's 'violent' nature and intensity so I have high hopes to see him deliver in a live context.... but I won't see them live unitl a DVD comes out... 

That said, I also agree with Indra about his lyrics. Some of it seems forced and contrived, yeah ok you can put some social commentary on Bleed The Truth but then the end of Skin was just too hillarious to be taken seriously. While I'm not really much of a fan of swearing (despite having many four letter words in many of my favorite music as well as my own band), it doesn't resonate with me here either. Again points the direction to Skin.... Maybe Kihiro was told to try some Phil Anselmo type stuff here? 

All quibbles aside, Undivide is still a solid album. There's less J-Rock and more pure metal going on here so I'm going as far as saying that it's a great metal album overall. 

Seriously this album is awesome!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

indrangelion said:


> Are you talking about this photo, man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused now. I thought he's using the Fireball for live shows and the 2203KK strictly for the studio  That white one looks like a Super Lead 100 me thinks.
> 
> I met a girl there who went to the Abeshi show, and she said that Leda does a lot of stage dives now, and that the whole show's atmosphere was really different compared to a Deluhi concert.
> 
> I really want NEMESIS to be Undivide's version of Orion Once Again though  Only because I want to be asked to chant/sing-along "No time for a muthafuckin raincheck" during the show


 
I saw that pic a few days back but never noticed the amp heads and focused more on the Ultratone.... 

Yeah looks like Leda's still with the Marshall KFK. It looks like he may be blending amps just for live purposes and keeping the ENGL in the studio maybe...

Stage diving? That would be awesome to see.


----------



## indrangelion

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I also wish that 400 Days was more of a full song than an introduction, there's so much more that could come out from that.



I came to the conclusion last night, that 400 Days was an Amon Amarth track  That melody and viking boat drum beats.




> That said, I also agree with Indra about his lyrics. Some of it seems forced and contrived, yeah ok you can put some social commentary on Bleed The Truth but then the end of Skin was just too hillarious to be taken seriously. While I'm not really much of a fan of swearing (despite having many four letter words in many of my favorite music as well as my own band), it doesn't resonate with me here either. Again points the direction to Skin.... Maybe Kihiro was told to try some Phil Anselmo type stuff here?



Bleed the Truth is fucking awesome! That Slipknot-like intro, and Megadeth-esque riffing. The ending to Skin still makes me giggle unfortunately


----------



## Codeman

I want to hear this album so bad x__x


----------



## indrangelion

Forgot to let you know the posters currently in rotation. Got this one after the signing session from the manager. And the pick from Leda himself!







Oh, and...from the Goa shop...






And if you're planning to buy his stuff from Goa, just mention that you're a huge Leda fan and you'll get one of these:


----------



## Codeman

I hate you 

damn he already has ESP branded undivide picks? that was fast, I still have a Leda/DELUHI pick around and its also transparent like that one


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Also another live shot, slightly more closer view of his amps:


----------



## ittoa666

Just had to get the hat.


----------



## scion26

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Also another live shot, slightly more closer view of his amps:



I'm still very interested in his choice on the Diezel.....what do u think he is using that for?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

scion26 said:


> I'm still very interested in his choice on the Diezel.....what do u think he is using that for?



My guess is that he's running the KFK and Diezel simultaneously thus blending their tones together. The RR Plexi, I'm not so sure about. 

...also hence the Toyota Voxy.


----------



## scion26

Bloody_Inferno said:


> My guess is that he's running the KFK and Diezel simultaneously thus blending their tones together. The RR Plexi, I'm not so sure about.
> 
> ...also hence the Toyota Voxy.



That's weird, I think it's more reasonable to blend the 2203KK fat and dark tone and RR Plexi crunch and bright tone....meh - -


----------



## Judge Dredd

stoked to have stumbled upon this thread! my dreams of seeing Leda live are still possible (.. just found out about Undivide) 
Just an observation, but ive noticed quite a few Australians who have been fans of Deluhi / Leda for years :/ just thought it was a bit odd as we're usually fairly behind 

Listening to Undivide's album at the moment, so far its got everything in it id expect from Leda <3


----------



## indrangelion

I'm sure he only wanted the clean channel from the VH4, which is quite something. It's not the best clean channel around, but it's very bright and chimey, which should go well with the Cygnus.

Someone should really push an Axe Fx on him  That should be quite interesting.




Judge Dredd said:


> stoked to have stumbled upon this thread! my dreams of seeing Leda live are still possible (.. just found out about Undivide)
> Just an observation, but ive noticed quite a few Australians who have been fans of Deluhi / Leda for years :/ just thought it was a bit odd as we're usually fairly behind
> 
> Listening to Undivide's album at the moment, so far its got everything in it id expect from Leda <3



Yay! Another Australian fan! Welcome!

I guess we can thank Youtube for the early exposure  Any plans on seeing them during the upcoming tour?


----------



## Judge Dredd

ahh man id love to see them during their tour but due to working full time... i wont make it, like i mentioned in my previous post ive only just discovered undivide. Im definitely going to have to plan a trip to Japan to see Leda. 
How about yourself? planning on mishing to Japan?


----------



## indrangelion

Saw Deluhi twice before. Got my tickets for the 20th and 26th October shows. So I'll be flying there again soon!


----------



## Judge Dredd

you've seen them twice! fuck im jealous haha ... im at work atm, better go do some..
cant wait to get home to listen to the undivide album again


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Another Deluhi/Leda fan from Melbourne!  mate!

Yeah, I'm jealous of Indra too...


----------



## Judge Dredd

ah thank you, i feel welcomed *bows*

any of you guys done any Deluhi / undivide covers? this weekend im definitely setting up a 6 string guitar and belting out some Deluhi, dem licks. might get another video made if i get time


----------



## scion26

Judge Dredd said:


> ah thank you, i feel welcomed *bows*
> 
> any of you guys done any Deluhi / undivide covers? this weekend im definitely setting up a 6 string guitar and belting out some Deluhi, dem licks. might get another video made if i get time



PieReaper - YouTube

I just promoted myself shamelessly.


----------



## Judge Dredd

haha i watched one of your videos on the weekend, from my foggy memory it was awesome! i just subbed to your channel, ill check out your videos when i get to work, cheers


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> PieReaper - YouTube
> 
> I just promoted myself shamelessly.


 
One of the best UNDIVIDE covers indeed


----------



## scion26

H_SL said:


> One of the best UNDIVIDE covers indeed



Aww thx, but honestly that was my laziest cover ever.....I was like "Meh, I'm bored, let's record the whole damn song", and got it down in like 2 takes - -

......and I'm still in my pajamas - -


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> that was my laziest cover ever.....I was like "Meh, I'm bored, let's record the whole damn song", and got it down in like 2 takes - -
> 
> ......and I'm still in my pajamas - -


 
What?? It can be even better than that???  
*stops all guitar playing activity* I give up


----------



## scion26

H_SL said:


> What?? It can be even better than that???
> *stops all guitar playing activity* I give up



Haha, don't think I'm that awesome, because check this out...

CYGNUSHRED PREVIEW!!!

I have been completely rejected by Leda once again, just like how it did when Vandalicks come out.

And it's amazing how it the video feels just like Vandalicks


----------



## Codeman

scion26 said:


> Aww thx, but honestly that was my laziest cover ever.....I was like "Meh, I'm bored, let's record the whole damn song", and got it down in like 2 takes - -
> 
> ......and I'm still in my pajamas - -



So... that isn't even your final form? 

I had run into your videos before, I had no idea they were from a ss.org member!
I'm still a noob player but I used some of your videos quite a few times to try and learn some Deluhi songs


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

scion26 said:


> CYGNUSHRED PREVIEW!!!
> 
> I have been completely rejected by Leda once again, just like how it did when Vandalicks come out.
> 
> And it's amazing how it the video feels just like Vandalicks


----------



## Syriel

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Japan doesn't have 100 yen bills. 

Ok I kid. Chiming in on this thread because I got into Deluhi just right before they broke up. Haha. I need to buy Undivide.


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> Haha, don't think I'm that awesome, because check this out...
> 
> CYGNUSHRED PREVIEW!!!
> 
> I have been completely rejected by Leda once again, just like how it did when Vandalicks come out.
> 
> And it's amazing how it the video feels just like Vandalicks


 
WOAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I tried to play those! This is what happened:


----------



## scion26

That's....too many Cygnus - -

Oh, and the one closest to u uses another material for the pickguard, another interesting take....


----------



## Reneguitario

Hey, do any of you own Overloud TH2? 
I've been trying to make something similar to Leda's tone on there, no dice yet. 
(I haven't exactly found anything that fits me either, yet.)
I should just go buy actual pedals.


----------



## ittoa666

That preview blew my face off.


----------



## H_SL

No, but seriously... It's like... Every finger on Leda's hands lives its own life, you know, 10 mini-rockstars (or at least the left 4)! And what happens when they all working together?! Every slide they make on the fretboard is like a walk in the park!


----------



## scion26

Reneguitario said:


> Hey, do any of you own Overloud TH2?
> I've been trying to make something similar to Leda's tone on there, no dice yet.
> (I haven't exactly found anything that fits me either, yet.)
> I should just go buy actual pedals.



I have a little bit experience with Overloud TH1, and I must say they have one of the best overdrive tone from an amp simulation plug in ever (Excluding Axe-Fx and all that rack mount holy shit). I think if I still have it I can get some rly good Leda tone out of it with some cab impulse.....cause the cabs in TH1 is rly bad - -

However to get Leda's tone....u rly need a very very crispy sharp sounding pickups (Bill Lawrence L500XL), and pair it with a dark sounding amp with a lot of fat smooth mids (ENGL Fireball/Marshall Kerry King JCM800), and maybe a overdrive pedal with some grit on it for the Deluhi Vandalism tone. And aiming at trying to made ur tone fatter and "compress" the highs from the pickups/guitar, without completely made the highs disappear, because that's the signature sound from the L500XL/Leda/Nuno

That's just the basic idea that I have over the times I've used Cygnus and Bill Lawrence L500XL....if anyone have any better insight, share them - -


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> CYGNUSHRED PREVIEW!!!


----------



## indrangelion

This may be a little off topic, and would be more suitable to be posted under that replica/fake/tribute thread, but since it's Cygnus related it might as well go here.

It's so nice knowing that there are a number of fake Cygnuses floating about. There's this guy who commissioned a local luthier to build an exact replica of the Cygnus because he can't afford one. Problem is, because the measurements/in-depth specs were never made public, so it's not exactly a proper replica.

So what did this guy do next? He added me as a friend on Facebook, and then messaged me asking if I could measure *MY Cygnus'* body, nut, neck width, and exact frets used. I told him to get fucked.

Now, I'm not a monster. I understand the whole affordability issue here. Truth be told, I couldn't afford the Cygnus when I placed my order. I had to work 3 different jobs during the waiting period, just so I could pay it off in time. I think this is what ticked me off the most. The fact that some people DID save up for it and ordered the whole thing through the proper channels. I can't speak on behalf of Scion26 (the only person I have had contact with, that had the genuine Cygnus built for him), but this might annoy him as well.

Am I taking this too personally? Maybe. I'm not sure what the deal is with made-to-order signature models (not mass produced sigs like say, an LTD Truckster), but is there some sort of payment to the artist everytime a signature guitar is ordered? If so, then I feel really bad for Leda...

But, judging from the build photo of these fakes, we can sleep easy knowing that it'll turn out like dog shit.


----------



## Codeman

Are there really many fakes around? Or just this guy's attempt?
Wouldn't it be easier to grab a ESP Phoenix and put a L500 in it? A custom build is still going to be expensive.

You should have bargained with him, in exchange for the specs he would have to reward you with a Cygnus 7 string replica or something like that 

But just to put things in perspective, I would have to work full time for a year without paying any taxes or rent or bills to be able to afford one.


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> This may be a little off topic, and would be more suitable to be posted under that replica/fake/tribute thread, but since it's Cygnus related it might as well go here.
> 
> It's so nice knowing that there are a number of fake Cygnuses floating about. There's this guy who commissioned a local luthier to build an exact replica of the Cygnus because he can't afford one. Problem is, because the measurements/in-depth specs were never made public, so it's not exactly a proper replica.
> 
> So what did this guy do next? He added me as a friend on Facebook, and then messaged me asking if I could measure *MY Cygnus'* body, nut, neck width, and exact frets used. I told him to get fucked.
> 
> Now, I'm not a monster. I understand the whole affordability issue here. Truth be told, I couldn't afford the Cygnus when I placed my order. I had to work 3 different jobs during the waiting period, just so I could pay it off in time. I think this is what ticked me off the most. The fact that some people DID save up for it and ordered the whole thing through the proper channels. I can't speak on behalf of Scion26 (the only person I have had contact with, that had the genuine Cygnus built for him), but this might annoy him as well.
> 
> Am I taking this too personally? Maybe. I'm not sure what the deal is with made-to-order signature models (not mass produced sigs like say, an LTD Truckster), but is there some sort of payment to the artist everytime a signature guitar is ordered? If so, then I feel really bad for Leda...
> 
> But, judging from the build photo of these fakes, we can sleep easy knowing that it'll turn out like dog shit.



I have a local luthier who is (in)famous for making ESP replicas in Hong Kong. He replicated Dir En Grey Die's red tele, Gazette Aoi's guitar.....etc, all turns out dogshit, I've tried it. He subscribed to my youtube channel recently and I was getting very suspicious of his action already. Now that u reminded me I will really watch out for him now...

This also reminded me the topic of fake Blackmachines are missing the whole point from Nolly (Periphery/Red Seas Fire). The point is that the guitar ur holding should have a very emotional bond to u, tonally, feel...etc, that is the one guitar u should get. Now everyone who will get Cygnus are probably because of Leda (me with also some other reasons too), if ur getting a fake one, ur just getting it because of the aesthetic and affordability, isn't that missing the whole point? U get the Cygnus because u want to know how Leda feels when he plays on his Cygnus, and the tone he is feeling. U honestly better off getting a real one, getting a fake one is just disrespectful to urself and Leda, no matter how close the replica could be. And honestly for 300,000 yen to get a made-to-order custom shop level ESP from one of ur best guitar hero? it's worth it, normally these shit cost over 500,000 yen

Some really realistic fact I would like to put up. Cygnus design is actually VERY VERY basic except for the Bill Lawrence which is quite rare. I really do think any luthier who are not related to ESP will fuck up the guitar because they don't have the resources and first hand information of what Leda wants, and I do believe not much people out there could make this simple design shine so much

...looking at what I just typed, I think this topic u bring out kinda ticked me off too 

Also I've very interested on those fakes photo.....I want to see what kind of dogshit they are


----------



## Codeman

scion26 said:


> I have a local luthier who is (in)famous for making ESP replicas in Hong Kong. He replicated Dir En Grey Die's red tele, Gazette Aoi's guitar.....etc, all turns out dogshit, I've tried it. He subscribed to my youtube channel recently and I was getting very suspicious of his action already. Now that u reminded me I will really watch out for him now...
> 
> This also reminded me the topic of fake Blackmachines are missing the whole point from Nolly (Periphery/Red Seas Fire). The point is that the guitar ur holding should have a very emotional bond to u, tonally, feel...etc, that is the one guitar u should get. Now everyone who will get Cygnus are probably because of Leda (me with also some other reasons too), if ur getting a fake one, ur just getting it because of the aesthetic and affordability, isn't that missing the whole point? U get the Cygnus because u want to know how Leda feels when he plays on his Cygnus, and the tone he is feeling. U honestly better off getting a real one, getting a fake one is just disrespectful to urself and Leda, no matter how close the replica could be. And honestly for 300,000 yen to get a made-to-order custom shop level ESP from one of ur best guitar hero? it's worth it.
> 
> Some really realistic fact I would like to put up. Cygnus design is actually VERY VERY basic except for the Bill Lawrence which is quite rare. I really do think any luthier who are not related to ESP will fuck up the guitar because they don't have the resources and first hand information of what Leda wants, and I do believe not much people out there could make this simple design shine so much
> 
> ...looking at what I just typed, I think this topic u bring out kinda ticked me off too
> 
> Also I've very interested on those fakes photo.....I want to see what kind of dogshit they are



I would love to see those, do you have any pictures?

I totally agree with you, the Cygnus uses a slightly modified Phoenix body shape, but Leda's a monster guitar player and tailored every inch of the guitar to suit his needs and tone, I think I read it here a few pages ago that he even considered the shape of the headstock relevant to the Cygnus's tone.

I think this is the one guitar that even a Grassroots or Edwards model wont be able to replicate.


Also are the Bill Lawrence PU''s that hard to order were you guys live or am I missing something? 
Even in my country there are a couple of shops that order these


----------



## scion26

Codeman said:


> I would love to see those, do you have any pictures?
> 
> I totally agree with you, the Cygnus uses a slightly modified Phoenix body shape, but Leda's a monster guitar player and tailored every inch of the guitar to suit his needs and tone, I think I read it here a few pages ago that he even considered the shape of the headstock relevant to the Cygnus's tone.
> 
> I think this is the one guitar that even a Grassroots or Edwards model wont be able to replicate.
> 
> 
> Also are the Bill Lawrence PU''s that hard to order were you guys live or am I missing something?
> Even in my country there are a couple of shops that order these



....the shape of his headstock is just Leda showing his love to Nuno Bettencort  Still, the things Leda did to Cygnus is fucking mad, u rly should listen to what the ESP builders said when i was interviewing them

Well, Grassroots and Edwards replica are acceptable, because if they make it it's still gonna be under Leda's guidance and it would still turn out somewhat great for people who have affordability problem, but it all comes down to artist decisions of if they are going to make it. I'm just saying getting a replica which no matter the quality but without Leda's guidance on the spec is just missing the whole point and plainly disrespectful to Leda. Plus a replica is forever a replica, even for the Grassroot and Edwards model if they are going to make it

Well, L500 are not hard to order, but in my place it's 0% they will have 1 in stock. And Japan rarely have them in stock too


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> This also reminded me the topic of fake Blackmachines are missing the whole point from Nolly (Periphery/Red Seas Fire). The point is that the guitar ur holding should have a very emotional bond to u, tonally, feel...etc, that is the one guitar u should get. Now everyone who will get Cygnus are probably because of Leda (me with also some other reasons too), if ur getting a fake one, ur just getting it because of the aesthetic and affordability, isn't that missing the whole point? U get the Cygnus because u want to know how Leda feels when he plays on his Cygnus, and the tone he is feeling. U honestly better off getting a real one, getting a fake one is just disrespectful to urself and Leda, no matter how close the replica could be. And honestly for 300,000 yen to get a made-to-order custom shop level ESP from one of ur best guitar hero? it's worth it, normally these shit cost over 500,000 yen
> 
> Some really realistic fact I would like to put up. Cygnus design is actually VERY VERY basic except for the Bill Lawrence which is quite rare. I really do think any luthier who are not related to ESP will fuck up the guitar because they don't have the resources and first hand information of what Leda wants, and I do believe not much people out there could make this simple design shine so much
> 
> ...looking at what I just typed, I think this topic u bring out kinda ticked me off too
> 
> Also I've very interested on those fakes photo.....I want to see what kind of dogshit they are





> Well, Grassroots and Edwards replica are acceptable, because if they make it it's still gonna be under Leda's guidance and it would still turn out somewhat great for people who have affordability problem, but it all comes down to artist decisions of if they are going to make it. I'm just saying getting a replica which no matter the quality but without Leda's guidance on the spec is just missing the whole point and plainly disrespectful to Leda. Plus a replica is forever a replica, even for the Grassroot and Edwards model if they are going to make it


Scion26 gets it  Totally agree with you, mate. 

So far, there are 2 fake Cygnuses that I know are out there. I had already blocked the fucker, so I'll have to try and unblock him to get the pics. But I'll get it for you guys  The guy is following the Cygnus/Deluhi threads on Sevenstring. I know because he has pictures of mine and Scion26's Cygnuses all over his Facebook profile. 

In which case, if you're reading this (you know who you are), fuck you


----------



## Murmel

No hate, but you guys are insane fanboys


----------



## indrangelion

Forgot to add earlier. He had a mini-rant on his Facebook profile, insulting a moderator on one of Undivide's fansites for not hooking him up with a pirated copy of the debut album  Says a lot about this guy, doesn't it?


----------



## scion26

Murmel said:


> No hate, but you guys are insane fanboys



Well, the moment u know we placed the order of Cygnus....I think u should know me and Indra are insane fanboys lol

But of coz, I will maintain some sense to myself without going mad like "OMFG, LEDA IS SO HOT", like all the other fangirls which are basically mentally unstable - -

.....still, knowing his real name is already one insane fanboy action - -"


----------



## BornToLooze

scion26 said:


> .....still, knowing his real name is already one insane fanboy action - -"



No, knowing his name, and despite being horrible at remembering names, still remembering a weird Japanese name is an insane fanboy action


----------



## H_SL

indrangelion said:


> He had a mini-rant on his Facebook profile, insulting a moderator on one of Undivide's fansites for not hooking him up with a pirated copy of the debut album  Says a lot about this guy, doesn't it?


 

That's like insulting Leda right in his face


----------



## scion26

BornToLooze said:


> No, knowing his name, and despite being horrible at remembering names, still remembering a weird Japanese name is an insane fanboy action



That reminded me something when I was in MI summer class that I forgot to mention

Every teacher and staff in MI refer Leda as Yuuto, it's like they are all colleagues or something - -

I got asked by Leda's teacher in MI
Teacher: "Who's ur favorite guitarist?"
Me: "Leda from Deluhi....or ex-Deluhi"
Teacher: "Oh! U mean Yuuto"

And the other time in when we were having lunch, the TV was playing Deluhi Last Live DVD, and another teacher come and asked me
Teacher: "U like Yuuto-kun?"

And the other time I was talking to another teacher and one of the staff came in and listen to us
Staff: "What were u guys talking about?"
Teacher: "We were just talking about Leda, he(me) seems to like him very much"
Staff: "Oh, u mean _**full name**_"
Me: "OH SHIT, U JUST SAID IT"


----------



## H_SL

So.. his full name is a secret or something? Since nobody mentions it, lol *confused*


----------



## ittoa666

/\ I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## scion26

H_SL said:


> So.. his full name is a secret or something? Since nobody mentions it, lol *confused*



Leda's real name was never announced, mostly because of these Visual Kei business. Even tho "Yuuto" which is his Galneryus name is already obviously hinting that it is his real name, his full name is still a concealed information until now....I just happened to know it by asking the staffs and teachers from the music school he graduated (And the school I will apply in the future) - Musician Institute (MI)

If u want to know about it, PM me. _*And know it at ur own risk*_, and I will type a bunch of notice after I told u


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> Leda's real name was never announced, mostly because of these Visual Kei business. Even tho "Yuuto" which is his Galneryus name is already obviously hinting that it is his real name, his full name is still a concealed information until now....I just happened to know it by asking the staffs and teachers from the music school he graduated (And the school I will apply in the future) - Musician Institute (MI)
> 
> If u want to know about it, PM me. _*And know it at ur own risk*_, and I will type a bunch of notice after I told u


 
I see. Well, I asked it out of curiousity, this kind of information wouldn't go beyond me anyway. But you know what? I don't want to know his full name. For me, he will always be Leda - The Guitar Hero who I look up to


----------



## scion26

H_SL said:


> For me, he will always be Leda - The Guitar Hero who I look up to



That is actually a part of the warning I would give u if u ask for the name.

That's the spirit : )


----------



## Reneguitario

I agree with H_SL. Even if I did know his real name, I would always think of him as Leda even though I knew of him as Yuuto back in his Galneryus days. 

Man, I wish I could go to a musician's institute. 
I'm stuck in college learning about computers/trying to get the proper certifications/degree, but the desire to go to music school instead is really bumming me out. =|


----------



## BornToLooze

I would love to go there, but if people like Leda went their, I have a feeling I would be way over my head.


----------



## Reneguitario

Has anyone tried to play Bleed The Truth? 
I've been finding the guitar bit that starts when Kihiro sings "How will they overcome" (1:00) kind of difficult. Leda probably has an interesting hand structure. It's kind of like that bit from S[k]ape:goat (0:16) but lower. 
I'm not sure if he's keeping his index finger on the 1st fret of the 6th string and using the others to play 3-5th fret hammer ons on the others, or moving his hand quickly enough to actually use his index finger to reach the 3rd frets on the 5th/4th strings to hammer at the start of it. 
(I know I probably didn't explain that well x: ) 

It's kind of funny in a way.


----------



## scion26

Anyone know if I can buy Cygnushred and ship them to Hong Kong using Amazon Japan? Or do u guys know another better website to order stuff like these?


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> Anyone know if I can buy Cygnushred and ship them to Hong Kong using Amazon Japan? Or do u guys know another better website to order stuff like these?



You could order them through a shopping service if Amazon JP will only allow domestic transactions.


----------



## indrangelion

Just following up on my replica story earlier. Here's a pic as promised. Fucker was on to it and moved fast, so he had already deleted most of the build photos, so I was only able to get this one. This one is his first "prototype" with all the wrong measurements and such. In one of the build photos, you could see the terrible wood grain and poor routing job.


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Just following up on my replica story earlier. Here's a pic as promised. Fucker was on to it and moved fast, so he had already deleted most of the build photos, so I was only able to get this one. This one is his first "prototype" with all the wrong measurements and such. In one of the build photos, you could see the terrible wood grain and poor routing job.



Wow....that is just....wow.....umm....wow

The pickguard is plain awkward, pickups not alined well, MISSING L500XL WHICH IS A BIG POINT, strings not properly cut, truss rod adjustment hole is wrong, the fingerboard is disgusting, bridge is wrong, and the whole thing's measurements is just very sad.....

Whoever this luthier is, he needs to get his brain checked, most of these stuff are just basics and can't even get them right......I made a strat before, and this just makes my strat looks sexy (which in fact it's not - -)

Also, Garbage.jpg, explains very well


----------



## H_SL

indrangelion said:


> Just following up on my replica story earlier. Here's a pic as promised. Fucker was on to it and moved fast, so he had already deleted most of the build photos, so I was only able to get this one. This one is his first "prototype" with all the wrong measurements and such. In one of the build photos, you could see the terrible wood grain and poor routing job.


 
I'd say.. Send this pic to Leda and let him laugh a bit. I bet this replica also sounds worse than shit. It's like making a blunt wooden sword and hoping it will cut like a sharp metal Katana.


----------



## H_SL




----------



## scion26

H_SL said:


>




....umm....let's try not to bring Galyed up in this thread - -

They are a great band, they have a very strong feeling and influence toward Leda and Deluhi. Their guitarist "speed-wise" might be faster than Leda, even tho the solo phrasing is just very standard metal stuff.

But let's try not to bring it up too much to avoid any immature and unintellectual rant of "u know what" where the internet is all over about it - -

Plus Leda and Juri are the producers of Galyed...so yea - -


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> ....umm....let's try not to bring Galeyd up in this thread - -
> 
> Plus Leda and Juri are the producers of Galeyd...so yea - -


 
Oh, my bad.

Just wanted to confirm whether it was true or not about Juri and Leda being associated with Galeyd somehow. And wondering what Juri is doing right now.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

scion26 said:


> ....umm....let's try not to bring Galyed up in this thread - -
> 
> They are a great band, they have a very strong feeling and influence toward Leda and Deluhi. Their guitarist "speed-wise" might be faster than Leda, even tho the solo phrasing is just very standard metal stuff.
> 
> But let's try not to bring it up too much to avoid any immature and unintellectual rant of "u know what" where the internet is all over about it - -
> 
> Plus Leda and Juri are the producers of Galyed...so yea - -



Aside from the Juri and Leda connection as producers (I knew Juri was involved but didn't know Leda was too), I purposely avoided mentioning Galeyd in this thread. They're their own different animal and a great band at that. 

Give them more time to release more stuff and I may start a thread on them.


----------



## Reneguitario

Not to go off topic, but can you guys suggest some bands similar to DELUHI/UNDIVIDE? 
Don't post them here though, PM and/or VM me. :>


----------



## BornToLooze

indrangelion said:


> Just following up on my replica story earlier. Here's a pic as promised. Fucker was on to it and moved fast, so he had already deleted most of the build photos, so I was only able to get this one. This one is his first "prototype" with all the wrong measurements and such. In one of the build photos, you could see the terrible wood grain and poor routing job.



It doesn't look that bad, just close one eye, squint and possibly do a couple shots.... But if I was going to make a Cygnus replica I would probably just get a Phoenix and put a gold pickguard on it and say close enough.


----------



## H_SL

Bah... Had a bad luck with trying to order BLUSA L500XLB through one of my local musical instruments shop. They said you can only order the pickup on the official website... Does anyone have experience with that? I mean... I don't trust online shops that much. (This might be off topic... but I guess talking about L500 here is OK)


----------



## BornToLooze

You can get them from Guitar Center, that's where I get mine from.


----------



## scion26

Undivide show recently

Everyone with no make ups (Maybe), Leda in completely straight hair, Kihiro in casual clothing....damn, this is rly something new, I think Leda is rly departing from the usual visual-kei looks completely now


----------



## Reneguitario

scion26 said:


> Undivide show recently
> 
> Everyone with no make ups (Maybe), Leda in completely straight hair, Kihiro in casual clothing....damn, this is rly something new, I think Leda is rly departing from the usual visual-kei looks completely now



I think it's for the better, remember his first Young Guitar demo/when Deluhi was still Grave Seed? He didn't need VK then, and he doesn't need it now.


----------



## scion26

Oh hey look what I've got





Compare to Vandalicks....it's a lot different

Leda looks and sounds a lot more happier in Cygnushred than Vandalicks, and sometimes he dunno what adjective he should use and used some random words. That makes me laugh a lot 

However, compare to Vandalicks....it's somewhat sloppy. The tone is just kinda awkward, Leda's presentation is not rly well (He had some awkward 2 seconds silence thinking of words), and somewhat embarrassing that there's one part of the DVD he was kinda looking thru the fretboard trying to explain it's a B note - -

Still, he nailed all the demonstration, just like the usual Leda we know

Gear talk....He actually still using 2203KK as a main head, and he only uses the ENGL sometimes. Pedalboard was different from the live ones, he uses ExPro 30-volt overdrive and Van Halen Phaser for recording and Cygnushred. As for the guitar, he still uses Cygnus no.1 and 2 from Deluhi era, the no.2 is the one that have the neck pickup switched, which I anticipated a lot to know what that pickup it is, and all Leda said was "I switched the neck pickup into a humbucker pickup.....it's umm.....either a duncan Jazz or 59' "...... -.-"

And there's no actual ending talk, he ends the DVD by playing 13 am....which I found is a extremely BOSS and touching way to end the DVD, I like it a lot

Overall the DVD is still badass, but I just hope they fix those sloppy parts...


----------



## Codeman

Thanks for the review!

I wish I could get this and Vandalicks without being completely ass-raped by the local customs


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Some more random pics from live shows:





















I really should order the Cygnushred DVD by now...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Also this:


----------



## scion26

Speaking of LOKA's MV...






Anyone notice something "off" in this photo?


----------



## BornToLooze

By any chance does Cygnushred have tabs for Fireball?


----------



## scion26

BornToLooze said:


> By any chance does Cygnushred have tabs for Fireball?



It teaches u every significant phrase of every song in Undivide, ur basically kinda learning most of every songs (Especially The Catalyst and Minds Up)


----------



## Murmel

This is all I can think of


----------



## BornToLooze

scion26 said:


> It teaches u every significant phrase of every song in Undivide, ur basically kinda learning most of every songs (Especially The Catalyst and Minds Up)



Ok, I'm getting it. Well I'm not because I can't afford it, but I really want it.


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> Speaking of LOKA's MV...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone notice something "off" in this photo?


 
Guess we all noticed Leda xD


----------



## scion26

H_SL said:


> Guess we all noticed Leda xD




U know what all I was thinking after I've watched the whole MV?....



LET LEDA PLAYS THE FUKING SOLO ASSHOLE


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> U know what all I was thinking after I've watched the whole MV?....
> 
> 
> 
> LET LEDA PLAYS THE FUKING SOLO ASSHOLE


 
HA! I had the same thought! I saw Leda in the vid and was like "Fuck yeah! Now this song will obviously get a killer solo!" .. then somewhere between the mid and the end, when that other dude plays a solo, I get all excited about seeing Leda jump in and EPIC the whole shiz... but he said "NOPE!"


----------



## scion26

BIG NEWS:
_*GARSON IS DISBANDING*_

And the big problem is, Shogo and the others will continue as the "old Garson" - Gyze, literally renaming it back, and Aggy will be "leaving" the band

Since Deluhi is disbanded, Leda, Sujk, and somewhat Juri has been fighting very very hard to get back to the music scene, and they did. Aggy is kind of the reason Deluhi is gone, and now he formed a band and he did absolutely NOTHING over the year, and now this? Honestly this is very very disappointing....


----------



## Codeman

Thanks for the info

Time for Aggy to come crawling back for a DELUHI reunion


----------



## Reneguitario

scion26 said:


> BIG NEWS:
> _*GARSON IS DISBANDING*_
> 
> And the big problem is, Shogo and the others will continue as the "old Garson" - Gyze, literally renaming it back, and Aggy will be "leaving" the band
> 
> Since Deluhi is disbanded, Leda, Sujk, and somewhat Juri has been fighting very very hard to get back to the music scene, and they did. Aggy is kind of the reason Deluhi is gone, and now he formed a band and he did absolutely NOTHING over the year, and now this? Honestly this is very very disappointing....



LOOOOOOOOOL

Karma? 
I've been trying not to dislike Aggy, but he's making it too hard not to. 
Can't say I really care for Gyze. 
It might sound dumb, but I think it would be kind of neat if Leda recruited Shogo as a full time bassist, and maybe someone on rhythm guitar. I don't think Leda would ever recruit someone for rhythm though. He doesn't seem like that sort of person. 

Btw I saw your Minds Up cover, very nice.


----------



## scion26

The thing I'm very displeased and pissed is that Aggy's progress of post-Deluhi is just pathetic and disappointing. He left Deluhi, and he should either promise his own words to pursue things other than music, or I hope he can do something good to win back some of the respect of his audience in the music scene. And he failed both things now while the others working their ass off getting back all their shit together (Especially Leda which he used 1 year to come up with UNDIVIDE, which worked beautifully).

At first I thought he is finally sure of his future and finally will do something, all I see now is his complete uncertainty of his career. I think this time not only the fanbase is heavily disappointed (Which always did actually), I guess this time it's very directly disgraceful to Leda and the others. Leda and the others respected his decision of leaving, and this is the result.

Plus these days with all these Undivide music, Cygnushred's training, and Undivide cover, I have a really awkward feeling of missing Deluhi, a lot. And this just kinda ticked me off


----------



## H_SL

I miss Juri's voice combined with Leda's guitar playing and Sujk's drumming. Stopped caring about Aggy after he triggered the disbanding process :/


----------



## BornToLooze

Codeman said:


> Time for Aggy to come crawling back for a DELUHI reunion



Better yet, time for a DELUHI reunion with someone that isn't a jackass


----------



## Reneguitario

scion26 said:


> The thing I'm very displeased and pissed is that Aggy's progress of post-Deluhi is just pathetic and disappointing. He left Deluhi, and he should either promise his own words to pursue things other than music, or I hope he can do something good to win back some of the respect of his audience in the music scene. And he failed both things now while the others working their ass off getting back all their shit together (Especially Leda which he used 1 year to come up with UNDIVIDE, which worked beautifully).
> 
> At first I thought he is finally sure of his future and finally will do something, all I see now is his complete uncertainty of his career. I think this time not only the fanbase is heavily disappointed (Which always did actually), I guess this time it's very directly disgraceful to Leda and the others. Leda and the others respected his decision of leaving, and this is the result.
> 
> Plus these days with all these Undivide music, Cygnushred's training, and Undivide cover, I have a really awkward feeling of missing Deluhi, a lot. And this just kinda ticked me off


I wholeheartedly agree. 
Aggy has more than likely lost every bit of respect most of his remaining fanbase had for him, and probably the respect his former bandmates as well. 
I always felt that Aggy could have been easily replaced when he left Deluhi since he wasn't really all that great at bass anyway.. but meh

I agree, the void is still there, it feels so weird.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Just found this.



Recall being performed as early as the Grave Seed days, even with proto-Deluhi arrangement.
Navigator V also with EMGs and before it was beaten to hell and back.


----------



## H_SL

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Just found this.
> 
> 
> 
> Recall being performed as early as the Grave Seed days, even with proto-Deluhi arrangement.
> Navigator V also with EMGs and before it was beaten to hell and back.




Leda was a guitar hero even before Saya, Crimson Head, Amulet, Grave Seed and DELUHI 


Does anyone feel like covering this? 
 xD


----------



## BornToLooze

I finally ordered Cygnushred, so I'm not as far behind you guys as I was with Vandalism. I also ordered a couple of his signature picks, has anyone tried them out yet?


----------



## scion26

BornToLooze said:


> I finally ordered Cygnushred, so I'm not as far behind you guys as I was with Vandalism. I also ordered a couple of his signature picks, has anyone tried them out yet?



I tried the one with Deluhi logo instead of the Undivide logo.....hated it - -

It breaks way too easily, and it's unreasonably thin for heavy music. I think this is only a collection item, not an actual pick. And I think the one Leda uses is in another thickness


----------



## BornToLooze

How thin is unreasonably thin? Because I use a 73 and its a little thick for my tastes.


----------



## scion26

BornToLooze said:


> How thin is unreasonably thin? Because I use a 73 and its a little thick for my tastes.



0.50 mm, and for heavy music using 0.50 mm is rather not recommended - -

I use 0.70 mm, it feels just right for anything. And Leda actually uses big triangular 0.70 mm picks in Vandalism


----------



## Codeman

I only played a few chords with mine and carefully stored it, it's the only Deluhi item/collectible I have appart from a picture that came with the Two Hurt single



Spoiler


----------



## scion26

Photos from boys only show:









(That's actually Leda screaming at the crowd, and I dunno who the heck is playing the guitar 0.o)






Turns out rly great, even tho it's not a sold out show and there's actually a lot of objections on the whole boys only thing according to Abeshi's twitter, at least it's not like only 5 guys came to the show - -





Extra note: Juri came and stage dived : D





(The one holding the mic is Juri)


----------



## indrangelion

Hey all! Just got back from the boys only show in Shibuya. Leda shredded my face off. Quite literally. I was at the very front row behind the railing, and in front of Leda 

Before the wall of text...

*Setlist*:
DJ intro (400 Days Remix)
400 Days
The Catalyst
Minds Up
LOKA Cover Song
Nemesis

Until the Day (no idea what this one is)
Bleed the Truth
Doll

Left Hook of Waccha
Jeykill & Hyde (extended Leda outro)
13AM

Skin
Fireball (extended intro)

Encore:
Leda Improv Solo
No Regrets (Nuno Bettencourt cover)
The Catalyst (Harder, faster, longer, heavier)

_-Gaps indicate MC or skits_


*Club Asia Shibuya - 20/10/12 - 17:30pm*
Strangely, not a lot of people turned out. The venue was as small as my backyard (I kid you not), and the place was only half-packed.

Anyway, the DJ came out first to start his thing, starting with a remixed version of 400 Days. As the song progresses, the remaining members came out and joined in almost instantly, turning the song into the proper original. By the way, Kihiro wore an In Flames tanktop. Indra approves 

I was let down because they started out with The Catalyst, the song more suited to the very end of the setlist (more on that later), but it definitely got the crowd going. Myself included, and just went apeshit. And then they just did the Undivide songs in the album's order, except for that Loka song before Nemesis. Might be an agreement with Leda  and just as I suspected, the hip hop breakdown in Nemesis became the new "Orion Once Again"  Kihiro got the crowd rapping this one with him. I did the silliest move when the bass dropped. Leda in the background, did his best hip hop hand gestures (I'm not kidding). 

Before the Loka song started, Kihiro brought out a piece of cardboard covered with duct tape, with his name written out on it. He asked the audience in the middle section to hold it for him. He then got on it and did the first few seconds of the song while on top of it. He fell down into the audience.

Leda actually still remembers me. He kept looking at me for the first few songs, before smiling and pointing to his arm while looking at me. He then asked me to barre a few chords from the pit during Bleed the Truth.

After Bleed the Truth, Kihiro asked the audience if they knew what the "Wall of Death" is. Lamb of God fans will get this one straight away  after a quick explanation, he parted the audience in two and told us to "run into each other" after the count of 3. 1...2...3 and Doll starts. Small WoD but still intense.

Everyone then left the stage except Sujk. He then played the "Left Hook of Waccha" for us. The intro part is longer actually, but it still ends up as the song we know. Afterwards, it's Jeykill & Hyde. Instead of a fade out for the end of this song, Leda broke into a long outro solo. Very neoclassical in sound. 13AM was next. The acoustic part was a pre-recorded backing track.

Singing along to Skin was awesome! Funny though, that the outro vocal bit (you know which one) was actually done in a very classy way and not cringeworthy at all. At one point in the song, I got on the railing and did my best Anselmo headbanging from there.

Now, Fireball. Before the song started, Kihiro wanted everyone to put up the devil horns whenever "burn" is mentioned. Funny thing is, they started out with a very long intro, with a different riff, with "burn" mentioned every few seconds. Throughout the intro, Kihiro pulled up a few audience members to shout the burn part on stage while Kihiro jumps into the audience. And Leda, not wanting to miss out on the action, grabbed his guitar student (yes, he haz students now) to cover his guitar part on stage, while he jumped, at me. No one was ready to catch him, so he pretty much fell into my arms and then everyone lifted him up to commence surfing. What was really surprising was, that Juri came out on stage, dressed in a very silly Christmas sweater, and shouted the burn part for a few seconds, before handing the mic back to Kihiro, and jumped. At me. Once he gets back on stage, he waved us goodbye. The place went crazy when he came out!

For the start of the encore set, Leda came out to do an improvised solo. You could tell that it was, since it was just a bunch of riffs with a few pentatonic licks. And the fact that he stopped to think before starting every section. Pretty impressive stuff though. After the rest of the crew came out, I was very surprised and excited that they did a Nuno Bettencourt song. Oh, Leda. You are such a fanboy.

To my surprise, they did The Catalyst again! Harder, faster, longer, heavier! Mid-song, Kihiro asked for the Wall of Death again. Everyone was so keen on doing it again, myself included! It was like the perfect rendition of the song. The solo section is different, but that catchy melody part of the solo was still there.

It was the end. Final bang to close it, followed by each member high fiving the front rows as they made their way to backstage.

Gear recap: all of the Cygnuses were on display, but the Ultratone was never used  The new Cygnus has white pearloid tuners and mirror pickguard. Pedalboard still the same layout and specs as Leda's previous update. The only amp used for this show, was the white tolex'd JCM2000. I met a guy there, who went to one of his seminars, and said that Leda's excuse for the white tolex was..."because I like the colour white"

Thanks for reading everyone! Oh, and here's one for the memories:








scion26 said:


>



See the highest set of hands doing that wiggly thing. That was me


----------



## scion26

Oh yea, Indra is actually there! I forgot 

Nice report! He uses JCM2000 for live now, hmm....

And he got a student......now I'm kinda jealous to that lucky asshole - -

Was he using the mirror pickguard Cygnus as his main? Or his main one is still the usual Cygnus?


----------



## ittoa666

H_SL said:


> Leda was a guitar hero even before Saya, Crimson Head, Amulet, Grave Seed and DELUHI
> 
> 
> Does anyone feel like covering this?
> xD




I want that Rhoads so bad.


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> Oh yea, Indra is actually there! I forgot
> 
> Nice report! He uses JCM2000 for live now, hmm....
> 
> And he got a student......now I'm kinda jealous to that lucky asshole - -
> 
> Was he using the mirror pickguard Cygnus as his main? Or his main one is still the usual Cygnus?



He used the new Cygnus from Nemesis onwards. The older Cygnus was used for the songs before that, and throughout the encore set.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Holy crap Indra...


----------



## BornToLooze

Since his new Cygnus has a mirror pickguard, maybe he's been hanging out with Syu and is finally going to rejoin Galneryus. What I wouldn't give to here an album with both of them on guitar.


----------



## H_SL

Those students are so damn lucky.......... (and you don't see Juri just come out and jump at you every day, haha) CORRECTION: You don't see Leda AND Juri dressed in a very silly Christmas sweater jump at you every day &#31505;








-----------


leda plays two hurt - YouTube


----------



## ittoa666

Odd question, I know, but does anyone know Leda's birthday?


----------



## H_SL

ittoa666 said:


> Odd question, I know, but does anyone know Leda's birthday?


 
[I heard it's on the same day as Uruha's.. for interested people] 

9th of June (and the year is 1988 I think)


----------



## ittoa666

I figured I'd ask, because it said June 6th on encyclopedia metallum. I was hoping to share another birthday with yet another awesome musician.


----------



## BornToLooze

Does anyone know what sort of bass gear he used in Galneryus? All I know is that natural Surveyor with the mirror pickguard.


----------



## scion26

BornToLooze said:


> Does anyone know what sort of bass gear he used in Galneryus? All I know is that natural Surveyor with the mirror pickguard.



It's a custom ESP bass, unknown specs : /


----------



## BornToLooze

I meant that I know he had that bass, I was wondering effects/amp wise


----------



## Reneguitario

I really want to hear some of Leda's student's compositions, maybe they'll start some bands soon.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

For those curious on Leda's work with Crimson Head:

Crimson Head


----------



## scion26

It's kinda funny.....u get a sense it's Leda, but it's more like Alexi trying to do Leda's style - -

At least the solo is RLY Leda-ish, but this makes me think that UNDIVIDE's solo are just Leda bringing back his old stuff


----------



## indrangelion

LAST SHOW OF THE "SAME SIDE" TOUR!







*Setlist:*
DJ Intro (400 Days Remix)
400 Days
The Catalyst
Minds Up

Crawling in the Dark (Unreleased UNDIVIDE track)
Nemesis (plus hilarious outro)

Until the Day (Unreleased UNDIVIDE track)
Bleed the Truth 
Doll

Left Hook of Waccha
Jeykill & Hyde (extended Leda outro)
13AM

Skin
Bring It On
Fireball (extended intro)

Encore:
Leda Improv Solo + Fire (Hendrix Cover)
No Regrets (Nuno Bettencourt/EXTREME cover)

Skin (Harder, faster, heavier)
Minds Up (Harder, faster, heavier)
The Catalyst (Harder, faster, longer, heavier)

-Gaps indicate MC or skits


*Shinjuku Blaze - 26/10/12 - 19:00PM*
What I thought was going to be a bland day (because of the shitty ticket), turns out to be one of the best! When I came in, I ended up 2nd-3rdish from the front row, Leda's side!

Pretty much the same sort of show, but toned down because of the boy/girl crowd. For the outro of Nemesis, Leda broke out into some pentatonic frenzy. And just when he was about to end it in a big bang, the guitar crapped out  And that's when he brought out THE ULTRATONE! He restarted the whole frenzy bit, and that guitar sounds fat as fuck!  Some seriously booming tone there!

So now I found out that some of those unfamiliar tracks were actually unreleased UNDIVIDE tracks! One of them had this groovy melody (Nuno-esque) thing going. Kihiro brought out the cardboard again for crowd surfing  during this song.

There was this very small Wall of Death during Doll, but not as awesome as the Boys-Only show.

And before Fireball started, Kihiro came onstage wearing a Jack-O-Lantern mask! "Happy Halloween, motherfuckers!!!", he yelled. Then carried on wearing the mask for the rest of the song. Leda used the Ultratone again for this song. 

For the encore set, it started off with Leda improvising again. BUT! He came out onstage, WITH HIS OLD NAVIGATOR FLYING V!!! It's missing the DELUHI sticker, but you could see the imprint it left on the body. It's now fitted with a hipshot tuner, which he used during the solo. Very different stuff going on during the improv, as it sounded more bluesy than the last show. But what was surprising that in between the improv stuff, he then started to play the first half of Jimi Hendrix's "Fire". During that moment I saw myself on the Flying V's pickguard. Fucking. Awesome.

Funny that they performed Skin, Minds Up, and The Catalyst again. But the drumming pattern sounds very different. Lots of double pedal action here, and obviously made the song more intense!

And then it was the end...Since it was the last show of the tour, every member took their time to shake and greet everyone on the first few rows (yay!). 

After most of the crowd had left, I stayed around drinking for a bit (gotta use those drink tickets). Kihiro came out to the goods stall, just chilling really. I came up to him just to say "Kihiro, you're fucking awesome man!". We shook hands, and then he went "You! That crazy guy with the Leda tattoo! Thank you for coming again, man!". 

Kihiro has definitely earned my respect. Not just because of that little exchange, but because he IS a great performer. Every song was pitch perfect, and after stumbling along for the first few shows (he didn't know how to interact with the mostly VK crowd), he finally picked up his shit and took charge of the stage (well, when Leda's not doing some crazy shit of course).


Thanks for reading!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

> WITH HIS OLD NAVIGATOR FLYING V!!!





EDIT: Does Kihiro speak a breath of Japanese?


----------



## indrangelion

Bloody_Inferno said:


> EDIT: Does Kihiro speak a breath of Japanese?



Haha, of course! But he spent 14 years of his life living in America, so his English were perfect!


----------



## indrangelion

Edited the setlist. Forgot to add "Bring It On"


----------



## scion26

....I'm actually having holiday this week.........

WHY AM I NOT IN JAPAN!!!??


----------



## BornToLooze

I finally got Cygnusherd and was wondering can somebody hook me up with a translation of the stuff in the tab book?


----------



## scion26

BornToLooze said:


> I finally got Cygnusherd and was wondering can somebody hook me up with a translation of the stuff in the tab book?



&#20840;&#24358;2&#38899;&#19979;&#12369;&#65291;&#65302;&#24358;&#12398;&#12415;&#26356;&#12395;1&#38899;&#19979;&#12369;&#12481;&#12517;&#12540;&#12491;&#12531;&#12464; = All strings tuning down 2 whole tone + Tuning 1 more whole tone down for the 6th strings = Drop B flat/A sharp

&#20840;&#24358;1&#38899;&#19979;&#12369;&#65291;&#65302;&#24358;&#12398;&#12415;&#26356;&#12395;1&#38899;&#19979;&#12369;&#12481;&#12517;&#12540;&#12491;&#12531;&#12464; = All strings tuning down 1 whole tone + Tuning 1 more whole tone down for the 6th strings = Drop C

&#38283;&#65309;Open strings
&#20154;&#65309;Index finger
&#20013;&#65309;Middle finger
&#34220;&#65309;Ring finger
&#23567; = Pinky finger

I think that is all in the tab book which normally foreign people won't understand, lemme know if there's more


----------



## BornToLooze

Nope that's good, unless you wanna translate the dvd for me too


----------



## scion26

BornToLooze said:


> Nope that's good, unless you wanna translate the dvd for me too



I can if u pay me 

Still, I would like to help for any translation, if ur interested in specific parts, tell me, I will do it : )


----------



## BornToLooze

What's he saying in the examples? Just talking about how to play it or?


----------



## scion26

BornToLooze said:


> What's he saying in the examples? Just talking about how to play it or?



Well, of course how to play it - -" What else?

Tell me specific example if ur interested on what he said


----------



## BornToLooze

scion26 said:


> Well, of course how to play it - -" What else?



E-mails from an Asshole 

But how about ex-7 and 11?


----------



## scion26

BornToLooze said:


> E-mails from an Asshole



....fucking shit, I lol'd so hard  



BornToLooze said:


> But how about ex-7 and 11?



Ex-7 (The Catalyst Verse B riff): Alright, because the accent of this riff is on the upbeat.....* demonstration* You have to really have the sense (and feeling) of the sixteenth note rhythm, not to be speeding up or slowing down a lot of time, and get the rhythm right

Ex-11 (The Catalyst melodic solo): Ehh, the rhythm of this phrase is kinda tricky, even though I am using alternate picking to do the phrase, I switched a bit on the picking order of up and down stroke (I think he means he didn't go all the way up down up down up down up down...... he switched a bit sometimes) *demostration* And also there is string skipping, so try to not be lost on the rhythm and messing up the picking

PM me if u want more, it's kinda awkward doing it here - -


----------



## indrangelion

Thanks for the translations Scion!

I found a couple of official (somewhat) snaps from the last show. Credits: TC Electronics Japan


















I think Bloody_Inferno struck a similar stage pose once:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I don't see any major differences with the new Cygnus (with the pearloid tuners) to his usual ones. Interesting that he's gone back to humbuckers on the neck for most of his guitars. 

I'm very glad he's bought out the Cygnus Floyd and the Navigator V, and he's even changed the bridge pickup too. 



> I think Bloody_Inferno struck a similar stage pose once:



 You know you and I share the same problem. Mine just manifests differently...


----------



## indrangelion

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I don't see any major differences with the new Cygnus (with the pearloid tuners) to his usual ones. Interesting that he's gone back to humbuckers on the neck for most of his guitars.



I just bought the November issue of Young Guitar (it's around here somewhere  ), and I believe the major difference is in the neck scale. The new Cygnus (Cygnus-SL) has 686mm (27") neck scale.

Scans coming soon.




Bloody_Inferno said:


> You know you and I share the same problem. Mine just manifests differently...



I have to say I actually noticed that some of your stage mannerisms are comparable to Leda. You might not notice it, but I've seen most of the 4Arm live vids and it does show up every now and then 

That reminds me that I need to see you guys live one day. When you coming back to Sydney?


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Thanks for the translations Scion!



....all I see is a Bill Lawrence massacare 

The one Cygnus that still has the P90 neck pickup is actually his first Cygnus, he repainted the thing and hide most of the damages....I actually liked those relic he did : /


Hey Indra, can u kinda describe Leda's tone in his live rig? His pedalboard is different from what he used when recording so I'm wondering how it sounded


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> Hey Indra, can u kinda describe Leda's tone in his live rig? His pedalboard is different from what he used when recording so I'm wondering how it sounded



Sorry for the late reply! 

The best way to describe his tone is that it's very treble-y. More so than his Deluhi tone, but not too harsh at the same time (if that makes sense...). There were more low end to his overall tone, I dare say, more so than the album, which I think can be attributed to the JCM2000.

Kihiro and Leda have this routine during one part of the MC (they did this for the both shows I went to), where everytime Kihiro cracks a joke, Leda would play a Yankee-Doodley kind of lick to accompany the joke. And the phaser can be heard clearly during these parts. Other than that, I could barely hear it played elsewhere during the set. He probably did use it during one of the wah leads, but there's no way to tell 

But then again, Leda fiddles around with the Cygnus' volume knob A LOT. So obviously that contributes to the tone as well. It's like his way of fiddling with the overdrive/tone without doing a tapdance routine on his pedalboard. He jumps around a lot, so...


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Sorry for the late reply!
> 
> The best way to describe his tone is that it's very treble-y. More so than his Deluhi tone, but not too harsh at the same time (if that makes sense...). There were more low end to his overall tone, I dare say, more so than the album, which I think can be attributed to the JCM2000.
> 
> Kihiro and Leda have this routine during one part of the MC (they did this for the both shows I went to), where everytime Kihiro cracks a joke, Leda would play a Yankee-Doodley kind of lick to accompany the joke. And the phaser can be heard clearly during these parts. Other than that, I could barely hear it played elsewhere during the set. He probably did use it during one of the wah leads, but there's no way to tell
> 
> But then again, Leda fiddles around with the Cygnus' volume knob A LOT. So obviously that contributes to the tone as well. It's like his way of fiddling with the overdrive/tone without doing a tapdance routine on his pedalboard. He jumps around a lot, so...



Thx!

That's kind of awkward he started using JCM2000 actually, going for a more affordable amp even tho he has his good ol' 2203KK, and a even more versatile ENGL fireball and Diezel VH4. Reliability issue? But still, from what u described it rly did sound like it's from a JCM2000

As for his volume knob....I guess he turned down his guitar output volume for rhythm and turn it up for lead, right? If so.....damn, that's hard work - -


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> As for his volume knob....I guess he turned down his guitar output volume for rhythm and turn it up for lead, right? If so.....damn, that's hard work - -



It's a lot more obvious during No Regrets. The intro/chorus parts were full volume, but during the verses/bridge (the soft ringing notes part) it was turned halfway down.


----------



## jvms

Hello guys, I decided to join the thread to get some questions answered, but first, I'd like to thank you for this thread, this is where I found Deluhi and became a huge fan.

Someone here said that Leda has a bad ass ear that can hear minimal tonal variations, and that some of Cygnus' characteristics are based on this abillity. What exacly are these characteristics? Pickguard material, finish type? Can these little things really change the tone for the most of us?

Also, where, and for how much can I buy a Cygnus? Is it the same price as a standard ESP sig? Are any mods avaliable for it? How about his Navigator Flying V? Can it be ordered?


----------



## Codeman

jvms said:


> Hello guys, I decided to join the thread to get some questions answered, but first, I'd like to thank you for this thread, this is where I found Deluhi and became a huge fan.
> 
> Someone here said that Leda has a bad ass ear that can hear minimal tonal variations, and that some of Cygnus' characteristics are based on this abillity. What exacly are these characteristics? Pickguard material, finish type? Can these little things really change the tone for the most of us?
> 
> Also, where, and for how much can I buy a Cygnus? Is it the same price as a standard ESP sig? Are any mods avaliable for it? How about his Navigator Flying V? Can it be ordered?



I dont think anything specific was mentioned apart from the headstock shape

The official price on his CYGNUS is 357,000yen ( 3,481 EUR/ 4,451 USD/ in your case 9,058 reais ) + shipping + brazillian customs

His Navigator is a standard production model with a few customizations if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## scion26

jvms said:


> Hello guys, I decided to join the thread to get some questions answered, but first, I'd like to thank you for this thread, this is where I found Deluhi and became a huge fan.
> 
> Someone here said that Leda has a bad ass ear that can hear minimal tonal variations, and that some of Cygnus' characteristics are based on this abillity. What exacly are these characteristics? Pickguard material, finish type? Can these little things really change the tone for the most of us?
> 
> Also, where, and for how much can I buy a Cygnus? Is it the same price as a standard ESP sig? Are any mods avaliable for it? How about his Navigator Flying V? Can it be ordered?



....it was me who got the info - -

Anodized aluminium pickguard somehow compress the tone at some extent to be more stable. The headstock shape and reinforced, improves tone (Somehow again, no idea how : /). No clear coat plus THIN ASS paint improves the wood's natural tone and resonation like SG, but I think more outrageous. And a tailpiece non string thru tune-o-matic bridge + as small as possible routing space, to have more wood mass, more low end. And also there are more space behind the bridge (I hope u get what I mean...), improves low end

All Cygnus raw wood material cost 150,000 yen, I think within that 350,000 yen listing price, 100,000 yen is crafting price. (Just approx and "I think")

And actually according to some of my friends in HK, if ESP is facing an artist with very minimal knowledge of guitar tone, they will tend to give them shittier guitars and charge maybe more because ESP will "help" them make the spec decision of the guitar (Japanese....). However in Leda's case, some ESP staff told me they are blown away from Leda's guitar tone knowledge and his specific order for Cygnus, so I think Cygnus is "safe" within the custom shop line. Plus Leda actually fights for the chance to lower Cygnus price, which it did happened (But still expensive...)

Cygnus are made to order, u can either get ur local ESP dealer to help u order it, or actually order it directly at ESP Crafthouse in Japan, Shibuya, like how I did it, and friendly folks there, they give u a opportunity to mod a bit of ur Cygnus order (But who will? )

His Navigator flying V is a standard Navigator flying V with mods. However there has been available custom order for it during Deluhi Vandalism period (Where Leda guitar fair was going on). I've seen someone order it, with the exact relic too. But not much news afterward, and I don't even know is it available anymore : /


----------



## BornToLooze

scion26 said:


> Cygnus are made to order, u can either get ur local ESP dealer to help u order it, or actually order it directly at ESP Crafthouse in Japan, Shibuya, like how I did it, and friendly folks there, they give u a opportunity to mod a bit of ur Cygnus order (But who will? )



Well I always thought they would look good with a darker stain and black hardware and pickguard, but that's just me.

EDIT: Also kinda wondered how they would look with a flamed maple top, but I'm not sure how much that would affect the sound.


----------



## scion26

BornToLooze said:


> Well I always thought they would look good with a darker stain and black hardware and pickguard, but that's just me.
> 
> EDIT: Also kinda wondered how they would look with a flamed maple top, but I'm not sure how much that would affect the sound.



Maple top are mid boost from what I know....but I honestly have no promise of the looks if the paint are still ridiculously thin on flamed maple top 

Also, something I noticed:


The guitar tone in Left of Me.....that sounds speciously like Leda's tone, I think he did has a guest appearance in EnFlame

I'm gonna get this album, not because of Leda's appearance (well.....60% is), but the music seems actually rly nice. Even tho it's rly different from Leda's stuff


----------



## BornToLooze

But you know, as much of a tone freak as he is, I wonder if he's related to Eric Johnson. Apparently getting a rip in the tolex on his head affected his tone so much the amp was unplayable.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

More info on Leda's guitars from the ESP blog:






Translated:

It is the number of guitars that Leda had been used by the standby. It is spectacular and line up like this. 
From left to right, N-FV of first Navigator. This is the familiar guitar you are using from the previous era GRAVE SEED formed DELUHI, the fans. Was used in the last encore tour Shinjuku BLAZE. The bridge pickup is replaced with L-500 vintage. Signature of Cygnus I followed this model followed by 4. Unit 2 of the regular scale, next to the far left is the Cygnus-SL was adopted from the tour made &#8203;&#8203;its debut, the super long scale. A better way to keep the proper tension when tuning down, adopts the super long scale is one of the effective means. And follow Unit 1 of Cygnus, and with Floyd Rose Cygnus-SL. Finally, the right thing is ULTRATONE-SL's regular lineup was converted to specification Leda. It is called the Cygnus-UT by the way.

Also here's Shogo's basses:






Translated:

It is based on the use of (GYZE) SHOGO who participated in the support to this tour. Originally I have been with only one group of MM type in the SMB-4D ESP AP, pick up the left has been converted into a J style. Are also mounted pickguard to fit to it. Based on the right is blue E-BT-110B of EDWARDS who embezzle considerably. The control unit has been changed to only the master volume.


----------



## scion26

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Looking at this image, Cygnus no.1's color has been degrading a bit...I like it : D

(Or actually it's just the lighting....meh - -)


----------



## Reneguitario

Leda's Navigator looks pretty beaten up aha. Maybe it's the lighting


----------



## scion26

Reneguitario said:


> Leda's Navigator looks pretty beaten up aha. Maybe it's the lighting



Dude, fuck u 

Still, u have to see how disgusting the mirror pickguard on his navigator V if u have a chance up close....it's turning green - -


----------



## Reneguitario

scion26 said:


> Dude, fuck u
> 
> Still, u have to see how disgusting the mirror pickguard on his navigator V if u have a chance up close....it's turning green - -




Oh wow...
But hey, a guitar is still a guitar as long as it still works. 
That Navigator V is probably very special to Leda. I doubt he'll stop using it entirely anytime soon


----------



## scion26

Reneguitario said:


> Oh wow...
> But hey, a guitar is still a guitar as long as it still works.
> That Navigator V is probably very special to Leda. I doubt he'll stop using it entirely anytime soon



The neck broke 3 times, heavily modded (Routing, killswtich, D-tuner peg....etc), pickguard degrading so much it turns a bit green, keep on switching pickups on it....

Yea, I bet this is a very very heavy and important memori for him, he mentioned it on his ESP guitar gallery page too

But I have a suspicion on the L500 on his Navigator V, I think he is using a RLY RLY old vintage original big blade L500 unlike the one he used on the Cygnuses, which is the USA L500

If so....WHERE DID HE GOT IT FROM 0.o!?


----------



## scion26

Leda's Plexi and secondary pedalboard....kinda unclear. He got it during the recording period of Undivide, and.....he never used it until these days - -

But his L500 on his flying V has bigger blades, and chrome housing.....it is confirmed then....HE IS USING THE "REAL"/"ORIGINAL" VINTAGE BILL LAWRENCE L500!!!

Oh, and anyone what's that green pedal - -?


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> Oh, and anyone what's that green pedal - -?


 

It looks like a modded Maxon Vintage Overdrive Pro (OD-820)... with two foot switches  like a fuzz/octave pedal.... or maybe with effect/true bypass


----------



## scion26

UNDIVIDE news (http://www.undivide.net/)

1. 2-man tour with Bull Zeichen 88 - DIVIDE88 TOUR. Starting 2013/2/13

2. MINI ALBUM - MATERIALS LEFT ASIDE, 5 tracks with 1 instrumental track in it (Only planned to, not official yet), release date 2013/2/5


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

scion26 said:


> UNDIVIDE news (UNDIVIDE OFFICIAL WEB SITE)
> 
> 1. 2-man tour with Bull Zeichen 88 - DIVIDE88 TOUR. Starting 2013/2/13
> 
> 2. MINI ALBUM - MATERIALS LEFT ASIDE, 5 tracks with 1 instrumental track in it (Only planned to, not official yet), release date 2013/2/5


 
Tour with Bull Zeichen 88, that's absolutely killer! 

EDIT: For those interested...


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> UNDIVIDE news (UNDIVIDE OFFICIAL WEB SITE)
> 
> 2. MINI ALBUM - MATERIALS LEFT ASIDE, 5 tracks with 1 instrumental track in it (Only planned to, not official yet), release date 2013/2/5


----------



## Reneguitario

.... Leda should "borrow" Ikuo. He just has that flair of talent that Leda and Sujk also have. I feel like they would be a perfect match.


----------



## Murmel

I don't think it would be a good idea, Ikuo would outplay them all.

/fanboy


----------



## scion26

Something I found on Leda's twitter, he talked about the extra news, and saying these are "extra schedules for Undivide" and "Let's continue Undivide just a bit more"

So.....Undivide was supposedly finished and ended by the time the Same Side tour ends?


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> Something I found on Leda's twitter, he talked about the extra news, and saying these are "extra schedules for Undivide" and "Let's continue Undivide just a bit more"
> 
> So.....Undivide was supposedly finished and ended by the time the Same Side tour ends?


 
Maybe he was talking about the album?


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> UNDIVIDE news (UNDIVIDE OFFICIAL WEB SITE)
> 
> 
> 2. MINI ALBUM - MATERIALS LEFT ASIDE, 5 tracks with 1 instrumental track in it (Only planned to, not official yet), release date 2013/2/5



Fuck yeah 

Here's hoping that they'll include "Crawling in the Dark" and "Until the Day". The first one being my favourite out of the two.

By the way, I just noticed that those who downloaded a digital copy of the debut album (legally off iTunes I assume ), missed out on the hidden track at the end, after "Ahead". It's called "Bring It On", and you can do a google search on it to have a listen to it. It's the heaviest fucking song on the album IMO.



> So.....Undivide was supposedly finished and ended by the time the Same Side tour ends?



Nah, he was talking about this particular cycle of recording and touring. My friend squeezed a bit of news out of Kihiro, apparently they're planning for something special at the end of the year.


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Fuck yeah
> 
> Here's hoping that they'll include "Crawling in the Dark" and "Until the Day". The first one being my favourite out of the two.



Well, hence the album title, I think this is going to be the unreleased songs they played in the Same Side tour




indrangelion said:


> Nah, he was talking about this particular cycle of recording and touring. My friend squeezed a bit of news out of Kihiro, apparently they're planning for something special at the end of the year.



Well, I hope so. The fact that I rly directly translate it and it did said "Let's continue Undivide _*just a bit more*_" confused me a lot....


----------



## H_SL

Just heard "Bring It On"...

I can't describe how awesome it is! I'm sure y'all know what I mean! 

*leaves with twisted&broken neck*





btw... What's that other japanese rock band called UNDIVIDE aswell?


----------



## scion26

I had the digital copy, so I don't have Bring it On

But I was thinking "Ehh, Bring it On must be just another Leda's common composition, what's so special about it that u guys kept talking about?"

Then I googled it and had a listen to it.....







......

This. Brutal. That's it.

WHY ISN'T THIS PART OF THE MAIN TRACK!!?? I honestly think this can easily beat The Catalyst and Minds Up


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

scion26 said:


> Leda's Plexi and secondary pedalboard....kinda unclear. He got it during the recording period of Undivide, and.....he never used it until these days - -



I assumed that this is his rig for sharing the stage with Loka:
















...except I don't see the white Plexi... 

EDIT: I want that Talman on the right...






 /OT


----------



## scion26

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ...except I don't see the white Plexi...



I think u can slightly see the amp behind Leda on this photo, but.....it seems that it's not a Plexi


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

indrangelion said:


> By the way, I just noticed that those who downloaded a digital copy of the debut album (legally off iTunes I assume ), missed out on the hidden track at the end, after "Ahead". It's called "Bring It On", and you can do a google search on it to have a listen to it. It's the heaviest fucking song on the album IMO.


 


H_SL said:


> Just heard "Bring It On"...
> 
> I can't describe how awesome it is! I'm sure y'all know what I mean!
> 
> *leaves with twisted&broken neck*


 


scion26 said:


> This. Brutal. That's it.
> 
> WHY ISN'T THIS PART OF THE MAIN TRACK!!?? I honestly think this can easily beat The Catalyst and Minds Up


 
Quoting these because all three ain't kidding. This song doesn't mess around.


----------



## scion26

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Quoting these because all three ain't kidding. This song doesn't mess around.



I thought Leda was too shy to show this song because of something he felt displeased about the song so he put it in as a hidden track.....and how wrong was I.

Bring It On is so fucking brutal that it HAS to be a hidden track, just to fucking surprise us and fucking blow all of our minds


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> I thought Leda was too shy to show this song because of something he felt displeased about the song so he put it in as a hidden track.....and how wrong was I.
> 
> Bring It On is so fucking brutal that it HAS to be a hidden track, just to fucking surprise us and fucking blow all of our minds


 

Leda's trollin'... What if the songs on UNDIVIDE are just his mediocre songs? He was probably like... "hey, I'll just put my old stuff on UNDIVIDE and keep the real awesomeness for next time "


And one more thing...


----------



## H_SL




----------



## ArtDecade

What's that pedal that says Leda on it?


----------



## H_SL

ArtDecade said:


> What's that pedal that says Leda on it?


 
EX-PRO PW-R wireless pedal-style receiver


----------



## scion26

H_SL said:


>



That's the pedalboard he uses for the dogimazun show UNDIVIDE had recently. That's a extremely simple pedalboard isn't it? For easier traveling maybe.

Anyone know what amp was he using for this show?


----------



## H_SL

hehe


----------



## scion26

....FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

Yup, that's me, my face, in my school uniform, and my English when I "turn off my accent" (All chinese friends anyway....)

....damn, it's even here on this forum now - -


----------



## Reneguitario

I had a feeling that was you!
Pretty ballsy playing Minds Up to a crowd that probably isn't used to metal, props to you.


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> ....damn, it's even here on this forum now - -


 

So? You're still awesome! Leda would be proud


----------



## scion26

It was for my music subject assignment for my school's course work, performing a music that is technical, and any style is alright.....so I chose Minds Up

I wonder what Leda would feel if his music is used for a kid as an assignment - -


----------



## Mprinsje

that's some pretty tight playing man!


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> I wonder what Leda would feel if his music is used for a kid as an assignment - -


 
He'd shed a tear of pride an take you as his student.


----------



## indrangelion

Leda has his own blog!

Leda


----------



## scion26

*EDIT: My event canceled due to some technical difficulties, sorry for the disturbance, delete this post if possible*


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> *EDIT: My event canceled due to some technical difficulties*


 
Aww..... Was looking forward to watch that (((((


----------



## Reneguitario

Hey, does anyone know how/where I can get an Undivide wristband using USD currency?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Some photos of the "Same Side" tour:


----------



## scion26

Nothing rly related to music, but....

I went to goa's clothes shop today (In Japan right now), looked around and I asked the shopkeeper to give me the exact goa's clothes Leda normally wears (Not the poster ones which maybe cost over 50,000 yen or should be custom). I dunno why did I asked them for the clothes but they did give me, so I tried it on....

All I can say is Leda is so fucking slim and tall, NOTHING FITS ON ME, and all those clothes only have 1 size.....

So I left the shop in shame with some accessory from the shop


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> Nothing rly related to music, but....
> 
> I went to goa's clothes shop today (In Japan right now), looked around and I asked the shopkeeper to give me the exact goa's clothes Leda normally wears (Not the poster ones which maybe cost over 50,000 yen or should be custom). I dunno why did I asked them for the clothes but they did give me, so I tried it on....
> 
> All I can say is Leda is so fucking slim and tall, NOTHING FITS ON ME, and all those clothes only have 1 size.....
> 
> So I left the shop in shame with some accessory from the shop



Was it the girl shopkeeper who assisted you? She's very nice but she kept asking me to try the puffy jacket one (the one in the poster) which costs 86,000 yen  Why not get the cowboy hat instead?


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Was it the girl shopkeeper who assisted you? She's very nice but she kept asking me to try the puffy jacket one (the one in the poster) which costs 86,000 yen  Why not get the cowboy hat instead?



Nah, all men. They did asked me to try other clothes, but I think goa clothes tend to be for rly rly thin people....

I didn't see the cowboy hat, actually all clothes line that Leda promoted are not here anymore, maybe they still have it but in storage. Plus all Undivide promotion related stuff like poster and shit are all taken down already cause I didn't see anything related about it

I actually rly liked the normal shirt Leda wears during Undivide show and casually, and that's the one they gave me to try too (Kinda cheap too, 2,200 yen). I can put it on but to have the effect of actually looking good....u rly need to be extremely thin, and I was screaming for breath when I was wearing it - -


----------



## indrangelion

Covers and tracklist yo:






01. VERGE
02. FADING MATERIALS
03. SOMETHING TO FIGHT FOR
04. UNTIL THE DAY
05. WHITE HOLE &#65308;instrumental&#65310;

Hey they didn't include that crawling in the dark thing 

And more in store events! Shit, looks like I'm flying there again in February.


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Covers and tracklist yo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01. VERGE
> 02. FADING MATERIALS
> 03. SOMETHING TO FIGHT FOR
> 04. UNTIL THE DAY
> 05. WHITE HOLE &#65308;instrumental&#65310;
> 
> Hey they didn't include that crawling in the dark thing
> 
> And more in store events! Shit, looks like I'm flying there again in February.



He has MI seminars around the same day as the meet and greet too, I'm planning to go too....

_*BIG ASS EDIT BREAKING NEWS THAT REQUIRE ALL CAPS: 
THIS JUST IN, ACCORDING TO KIHIRO TWITTER, JURI WILL BE ONE OF THE GUEST VOCAL*_

U know what this means?

Deluhi will be revived for 1 song (Jackass excluded)

....sorry, just got excited - -


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Leda's blog not only notes Juri's involvemen, but also confirms that Juri is working on his own new material too!


----------



## scion26

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Leda's blog not only notes Juri's involvemen, but also confirms that Juri is working on his own new material too!



According to Leda's blog, sadly, Juri is only involving backing screams in only 1 particular song

I think Leda is avoiding to let Juri to have full involvement into his project if Sujk is here, or else the whole disbandment would be a laughing matter. (Like Doll in Arkhelism, to me it's rather a prelude/promotion of UNDIVIDE and have nothing to do with Arkhelism)

Still, Juri's composition? CAN'T WAIT


----------



## H_SL

Can't wait to hear the new UNDIVIDE stuff!
Also, very happy that Juri has returned, whether in UNDIVIDE or with his own stuff!


----------



## scion26

It's a weird request about Vandalicks and I cannot take screenshot to do it (Because some copyright security that DVD has)

But can anyone take it out, play the gear talk part, and somehow identify what mics is Leda using for his amp? It doesn't look like a Shure SM57, I dunno is it @@


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> It's a weird request about Vandalicks and I cannot take screenshot to do it (Because some copyright security that DVD has)
> 
> But can anyone take it out, play the gear talk part, and somehow identify what mics is Leda using for his amp? It doesn't look like a Shure SM57, I dunno is it @@


 

beta 57 maybe? It has a silver head as I can see...


----------



## scion26

H_SL said:


> beta 57 maybe? It has a silver head as I can see...



Wait, beta 57 is for guitar amps? I thought it's a handheld vocal mic...

Still, something funny about how Leda mic his amp, he mike it the way almost all metal guitarist would avoid....right at the center of the speaker - -


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> Wait, beta 57 is for guitar amps? I thought it's a handheld vocal mic...
> 
> Still, something funny about how Leda mic his amp, he mike it the way almost all metal guitarist would avoid....right at the center of the speaker - -


 

Yes, it's a dynamic mic for amps, but it also can be used as a vocal mic.

Center of the speaker... well, maybe this kind of technique makes the awesome sound we all know))) Maybe there is an other hidden mic somewhere... And his cab has multiple speakers...


----------



## H_SL




----------



## scion26

omg dat tone and production. That is something I like about Leda's tone and production approach, it REALLY sounded like your listening an amp right at your face, rather than a mic'd amp signal

The songs are getting more of a thrashy approach, some of them have that Pantera vibe too.....something like Bring it On too


----------



## jvms

Dat solo on White Hole... So much feeling there! I think Leda should do an instrumental album, that would be epic as fuck!


----------



## ittoa666

That tone is too good. So damn perfect.


----------



## H_SL




----------



## Magnie

indrangelion said:


> Shit, looks like I'm flying there again in February.


Why dont you take me this time Indra ;P


H_SL said:


> beta 57 maybe? It has a silver head as I can


I would say its most likely a Beta 57, but on another note... I dont see an XLR coming out the back of it... Maybe its for show?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I loved absolutely everything about that preview.


----------



## H_SL

Magnie said:


> I would say it's most likely a Beta 57, but on another note... I don't see an XLR coming out the back of it... Maybe it's for show?


 

There is an XLR connected, look closer. The pic is blurry, but on DVD you can see it very clearly.


----------



## scion26

H_SL said:


> There is an XLR connected, look closer. The pic is blurry, but on DVD you can see it very clearly.



Still, it's a mystery is it a Beta 57 or not....I don't think that tone can easily achieved with 1 mic and right at the center of the cone. Plus it's a marshall amp, right at the cone will be so harsh sounding that it is rly unacceptable (He turned his treble on his amp on 7 too)

I might ask Leda directly on Twitter what mic he uses normally


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> I might ask Leda directly on Twitter what mic he uses normally


 
Yep, I wanted to do the same, but I doubt he'll see/answer it 
Hopefully you'll have more luck.


----------



## scion26

Leda featured in MI Tokyo magazine

Anyone who know Japanese.....uhh....umm....

....anyway, this is a good read about Leda, contain info like his past as a guitarist, relation to Galneryus and info on his current Navigator Flying V, go check it out and guess around - -"

Or if u need specific translation help, ask me


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> Leda featured in MI Tokyo magazine
> 
> Anyone who know Japanese.....uhh....umm....
> 
> ....anyway, this is a good read about Leda, contain info like his past as a guitarist, relation to Galneryus and info on his current Navigator Flying V, go check it out and guess around - -"
> 
> Or if u need specific translation help, ask me


 
Woah! Thanks, man!


----------



## indrangelion

Hey all.

I've uploaded a little treat for LOKA fans out here. The PV for one of their tracks "Naked To My Soul". 

You might even notice a _VERY_ familiar face in the video 

Warning: Boobies.


----------



## scion26

Wait wait wait, that was Leda the whole time!? I saw a sip of this PV a long time ago, I never noticed that was Leda until Indra said something about it @@

And actually, no enough boobies. Need moar.

Also, some teaser news according to Leda's twitter:
"Mini-album is about to be released! Annnnd, exciting news coming soon if you're a guitarist!" - Leda

Soo.....Cygnus Ultratone?


----------



## BornToLooze

scion26 said:


> Also, some teaser news according to Leda's twitter:
> "Mini-album is about to be released! Annnnd, exciting news coming soon if you're a guitarist!" - Leda
> 
> Soo.....Cygnus Ultratone?



or that other Cygnus with the maple fretboard?


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> Wait wait wait, that was Leda the whole time!? I saw a sip of this PV a long time ago, I never noticed that was Leda until Indra said something about it @@



Freeze-frame the video at 4:29 and 4:38. That's him alright 



> Soo.....Cygnus Ultratone?



Yeah it could be the Ultratone (fingers crossed) or one of the Cygnus variation, like the maple fretboard one. But let's jump to crazy assumptions and say...signature amp or pedal?


----------



## BornToLooze

Or even crazier...guitar lessons.


----------



## H_SL

Yeah, that's Leda! xD And he has a nice EC 1000


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

indrangelion said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I've uploaded a little treat for LOKA fans out here. The PV for one of their tracks "Naked To My Soul".
> 
> You might even notice a _VERY_ familiar face in the video
> 
> Warning: Boobies.




I enjoyed that a lot more than expected, all things considered. 

Also watching that makes me wish I brought my ARZ for the tour.


----------



## jvms

Exciting news for guitarists? I'd give my soul for The Flying V Sig... It's too fucking epic, but I bet on a Floyd rose Cygnus


----------



## BornToLooze

jvms said:


> Exciting news for guitarists? I'd give my soul for The Flying V Sig... It's too fucking epic, but I bet on a Floyd rose Cygnus



If I remember right Navigator released one, it just doesn't have the Deluhi sticker on it.

EDIT: Nevermind, it's just a regular flying v without the gold pickguard or anything.

http://japan-discoveries.com/index.php?main_page=product_music_info&cPath=2_9_81&products_id=1286


----------



## jvms

BornToLooze said:


> If I remember right Navigator released one, it just doesn't have the Deluhi sticker on it.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, it's just a regular flying v without the gold pickguard or anything.
> 
> Naviagtor/DELUHI LEDA N-FV-440LTD [guitar navigator N-FV-440LTD] - 420,000JPY : JAPAN Discoveries, Buy New & Vintage Japanese products online! Jrock, Visual kei, CDs, Guitars & more!



Actually you are correct, but APARENTLY (not sure...) they had to be custom ordered or something like this. I wish someone here could give us some details. All I know is that there is a guy on Youtube doing videos with one.


----------



## scion26

jvms said:


> Actually you are correct, but APARENTLY (not sure...) they had to be custom ordered or something like this. I wish someone here could give us some details. All I know is that there is a guy on Youtube doing videos with one.



There's a certain period where the Leda spec Navigator Flying V is available for order, as I remember it's right at the last leg of Deluhi's Vandalism tour. As for that person doing cover with that V, he did ordered one, he also order the guitar with the EXACT relic and showed it to Leda, Leda was surprised how much it resembles to his V

As for that sticker, I think he just begged the ESP guys to put it on with extra price - -

I actually tried that V with stock spec before, FREAKING LIGHT, but the tone is not my type since the whole guitar is just mahogany....WAAAY too thick sounding


----------



## BornToLooze

All I know is after I get my tax return I'm either going to get a Gibby or Edwards and Leda it out. Well either that or try to find an Ultratone.


----------



## scion26

*THIS JUST IN:
NEW GUITAR FROM ESP, E-CYGNUS, EDWARDS VAIRATION OF CYGNUS*
Press Release 2013-2-5

Price: 147,000 yen, half the price of the ESP version (FUCK)

And I feel like I got trolled completely by Leda. (I did say long time ago I would get a Edwards version if possible)

Still, spec wise it's quite different, different tuner, different pickups (Which defeat the purpose a lot)


----------



## Reneguitario

I heard that Undivide will cease activities on March 2nd. What a bummer


----------



## scion26

Reneguitario said:


> I heard that Undivide will cease activities on March 2nd. What a bummer



Well, it's a solo project by Leda anyway, I think he can shut it down anytime he wants, since I know what kind of quality Leda can produce alone, I can pretty sure he will dominate the world easily ; )


----------



## Reneguitario

scion26 said:


> Well, it's a solo project by Leda anyway, I think he can shut it down anytime he wants, since I know what kind of quality Leda can produce alone, I can pretty sure he will dominate the world easily ; )


Yeah, Leda is perfectly capable of being a solo artist. I hope he reaches full international success someday. I have a feeling he will soon. : )


----------



## indrangelion

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST. A CYGNUS EDWARDS MODEL.

WANT


----------



## H_SL

Done listening to Materials Left Aside---------------------EARGASM
Verge reminds me of Slipknot's Sulfur somehow, but a mil times better.
Until the day is very dynamic, advanced hybrid of nu metal and ledametal+ledashred
White hole is just sexy


 *starts saving money for the Edwards*



> I heard that Undivide will cease activities on March 2nd. What a bummer


 
Aww, hamster damned....  Leda will probably join Loka xD But what about Sujk? :/ Maybe he'll team up with Juri...



> Yeah, Leda is perfectly capable of being a solo artist. I hope he reaches full international success someday. I have a feeling he will soon. : )


 
I'd say he'll reach full international success if they'll play some of his songs on some international radio station and music tv channel. Look at his ability to combine speed, articulation, variety, tone, etc... IMHO, he's better than all the other guitarists I know... ~ledahead~


----------



## BornToLooze

Damn, that's originally what I was thinking it was going to be, but I was still thinking we haven't seen the finished maple Cygnus. So...where's the best place to order a guitar from Japan from?


----------



## scion26

The funk/jazz part in Until the Day is rly funny  

And it also shows Leda is capable of doing other music style too ; )


----------



## indrangelion

Finally had the chance to sit down and listen to the new record in its entirety.

What is this, and why are my ears pregnant?

"Until the Day" has exactly the same structure they performed on the tour (which kicks so much ass), and "White Hole" left me in tears with a boner at the same time.

Fuck me, Leda, you are one of a kind.


----------



## scion26

Cygnus VS Arrow

I did another Arrow (My spec) vs Cygnus comparison with a more high end guitar plug in, so maybe I can listen to the result more clearly, and I found this funny thing that even with the same pickups, the Cygnus sounded very very bit less hotter than my Arrow, I think that's why Indra and a lot of people said Cygnus's L500 sounds like a XL, but a bit "off"

And I just realize that after owning Cygnus for almost a year.


----------



## BornToLooze

What kind of pot does it have? Because if it had a 250k instead of a 500k wouldn't that cut off a little of the high end of the pickups?


----------



## scion26

Both have 500k, but my Arrow's 500k pot is a coil split/tap pot, I think the extra feature might affect the output of the pickups a bit

But overall my Arrow is just harsh sounding, I should never put L500 into it....might switch to BKP Aftermath


----------



## H_SL

Am I the only one hearing Leda on almost every EnFLAME track?


----------



## scion26

H_SL said:


> Am I the only one hearing Leda on almost every EnFLAME track?



I know he clearly played Jive (Cuz that's just so him), I think Left of Me too (The tone is extremely him, even tho the play style is just pure metalcore which is not rly him), Oblivion Heart is somewhat too (Again, the tone)...

Slick, Club Rock Shit and Fight Night is clearly another person. Yellow Cherry, Python not rly sure : /

Still, it's not unusual if he actually played ALL songs in EnFlame with different tone approach and playing style, he did session with Loka for a whole tour as main guitarist.

EnFlame didn't rly list out who did what on which songs, so it's rly confusing at times, they might even mix different musician in one song too : /

However I'm more curious if Leda played the acoustic guitar track in Alive, if so, this is the first time I listen to him playing acoustic guitar


----------



## scion26

Leda is using a new amp again






The plexi with a weird extended front panel and a plate attached on the top left corner

The amp should be a Friedman BE-100, it's basically a JCM800 with a fat switch, which is weird because normally Leda would choose amps that are mid heavy and dark sounding, that Friedman is kinda bright....


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> Leda is using a new amp again
> 
> The plexi with a weird extended front panel and a plate attached on the top left corner
> 
> The amp should be a Friedman BE-100, it's basically a JCM800 with a fat switch, which is weird because normally Leda would choose amps that are mid heavy and dark sounding, that Friedman is kinda bright....


 

Experimenting with modded amps probably. Who knows, next time he'll use his own sig amp or something.


----------



## H_SL

(Sorry if it's a stupid question) Does Leda play the solos on the neck pickup or on Billy?


----------



## BornToLooze

If I remember right, on Cygnushred he was switching back and forth.


----------



## Reneguitario

Is anyone else getting a Mastodon-ish vibe from Something to Fight For? 
The solo reminds me a bit of Divinations.

I brought up another band in this thread. Don't kill me, please!


----------



## scion26

H_SL said:


> (Sorry if it's a stupid question) Does Leda play the solos on the neck pickup or on Billy?



He uses his bridge pickups for soloing more than other people that I know, but he still uses his neck pickup frequently too


----------



## scion26

New gekirock interview


----------



## H_SL

DIVIDE88 - Leda, Sujk, Kihiro; Shogo (from GYZE); Nakayama (programmer for UNDIVIDE ); Jun-ji, Eijiro, Sebastian and Ikuo (from BULL ZEICHEN 88)


----------



## Murmel

^
Ikuo? asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf must hear now.

Edit: Oh wait, isn't that just Bull Zeichen 88 with Leda and the other dudes? Still, must hear.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I assume that was during the Undivide/Bull Zeichen 88 tour.


----------



## H_SL

Matenrou opera Deluhi Radio 4 - YouTube


----------



## Reneguitario




----------



## scion26

omfg FINALLY! Some live vids for us who can't go to Japan!

Comparing to Deluhi era, his skill improved to unreasonable level....he looks so comfortable even playing that Skin's solo....fucking hell

And that tone is still amazing without listening fully to the mic'd signal (And seems like Leda is using the Friedman for this tour fully), plus they don't use backing track now I can listen to Leda a lot more clearly

But I just don't like how the drums are mixed in some of their shows, way too raw...anyone feels the same?


----------



## H_SL

WOAH! AT LAST! Thanks!))))))))))

And lol, was that a lil' fuck up during NEMESIS solo (and EPICly corrected), or a planned alternative solo part?


----------



## H_SL




----------



## scion26

All ex-Deluhi members in UNDIVIDE tour







Even tho the negativity me toward Aggy is still here.....but it's just nice seeing them standing together again


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> All ex-Deluhi members in UNDIVIDE tour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even tho the negativity me toward Aggy is still here.....but it's just nice seeing them standing together again


----------



## scion26

UNDIVIDE Material Left Aside B set is over! And now UNDIVIDE will cease any activity

(_From tmr onward, UNDIVIDE will become [Club UNDIVIDE] as a Pro Evolution Soccer Winning 11 hobby club - Leda_)

Soo......this thread is gonna die for a while again, right - -?


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> UNDIVIDE Material Left Aside B set is over! And now UNDIVIDE will cease any activity
> 
> (_From tmr onward, UNDIVIDE will become [Club UNDIVIDE] as a Pro Evolution Soccer Winning 11 hobby club - Leda_)
> 
> Soo......this thread is gonna die for a while again, right - -?


 

It won't die, UNDIVIDE ceased activity, but I don't think Leda did (he might be taking a break for few months though). We'll be waiting for some news... And don't forget about Juri xD (dunno why, but I picture him singing alongside a female singer in a metal band called "Heavy Juri" xD )


----------



## Codeman

scion26 said:


> UNDIVIDE Material Left Aside B set is over! And now UNDIVIDE will cease any activity
> 
> (_From tmr onward, UNDIVIDE will become [Club UNDIVIDE] as a Pro Evolution Soccer Winning 11 hobby club - Leda_)
> 
> Soo......this thread is gonna die for a while again, right - -?



wrong!  

from jrockupdater:

"Sujk announced that he will release his new album titled "*Arkhelism 2*"! More details will be announced soon."

Happy day ^^


----------



## H_SL

Codeman said:


> wrong!
> 
> from jrockupdater:
> 
> "Sujk announced that he will release his new album titled "*Arkhelism 2*"! More details will be announced soon."
> 
> Happy day ^^


 

Oh, nice! Although Arkelism (1) was so-so, I'm curious how the 2nd one will sound!


----------



## granamstrong

Hi guys,
Do you know what amp was used during the recording of 'verge' I really dig the tone he get here !!!

I recognize the Celestion k100 chug and grit, but I'm not sure if it's his Marshall 2203kk (still it sound Marshall like...
But it also sound like the bass of an ENGL on K100, or maybe the recording technique changed since vandalism ?

Clearer bass (less mud), but same chug as in 'Orion once again'...

Still IT SOUND SO DAMN GOOD, ONE of the BEST METAL TONE I'VE HEARD !!!!


----------



## H_SL

granamstrong said:


> Hi guys,
> Do you know what amp was used during the recording of 'verge' I really dig the tone he get here !!!
> 
> I recognize the Celestion k100 chug and grit, but I'm not sure if it's his Marshall 2203kk (still it sound Marshall like...
> But it also sound like the bass of an ENGL on K100, or maybe the recording technique changed since vandalism ?
> 
> Clearer bass (less mud), but same chug as in 'Orion once again'...
> 
> Still IT SOUND SO DAMN GOOD, ONE of the BEST METAL TONE I'VE HEARD !!!!


 

That's a difficult one... I kinda hear his ENGL here


----------



## granamstrong

H_SL said:


> That's a difficult one... I kinda hear his ENGL here


Thanks, I think you're right
But at the same time on the 2 Undivide cds, none of the songs sounds like his Vandalism tone... but the closest is Verge !
That's why i thought it was his marshall with k100 (i'm sure he used k100 speakers on this track) BUT with a new recording technique...

What do you think ?

Altough I'm pretty sure (but I may be wrong) he used his ENGL on the track 'fireball' lol, but I don't hear the K100 in this one, but the v30 hi-mids 

EDIT : Re-listening AND actually 'Minds up' and 'jekill & hyde' sounds very Marshall !!!


----------



## H_SL

granamstrong said:


> Thanks, I think you're right
> But at the same time on the 2 Undivide cds, none of the songs sounds like his Vandalism tone... but the closest is Verge !
> That's why i thought it was his marshall with k100 (i'm sure he used k100 speakers on this track) BUT with a new recording technique...
> 
> What do you think ?


 
Let's compare ...mmm... for example.. Yomi no Yuzuri ha or Two Hurt (VANDALISM) and Fading Materials or Verge (Mat.Left Aside)...

The technique seems to be the same (and I guess the speakers he's using are the same, maybe the mics positions are different), but the sound on UNDIVIDE albums is more focused on guitars. The sound has more quality, the guitars sound more clear and punchy and like scion said: "it REALLY sounded like you're listening an amp right at your face, rather than a mic'd amp signal"


----------



## scion26

And don't forget he owns a Krank amp with cab, Mesa dual rec with cab, and a 2x12 ENGL V30 cab, he has a lot of tonal option and mixing when recording, which I think most likely he used the ENGL cab for Fireball from what u say (And btw u got really nice ears, u can identify what cabs/speakers are they - -")

Leda studio tone is really hard to achieve, since it's actually really simple (Guitar -> Amp -> Cab, dist pedal for solo for creamy-ness and L500 as the base of the tone), but it's a pure act of extremely high quality recording. We will never know what mics he used, but I bet he used some couple of really good mics plus some ambience room mic, cause I just don't think that studio tone in Mat. left can be done with one SM57 or beta 57 directly to the cone. Also he used a luxurious DI box too....yea, I bet even using Axe-Fx will have a hard time to mimic his tone - -

In the end, if u got a spanky full spectrum pickup like L500, with a big ass mahogany body, plug in to any Marshall amp, turn up the gain high enough to make the grit come up, ur gonna sound really close to Leda, and that's enough for me - -"


----------



## H_SL

Sel'm drummer MANJ" will pause live performance since their live at Meguro Rock May Kan on 2013/03/09 due to his severe lumbar vertebrae herniated disc. 
*Sujk* will act as their support drummer at their live @ Ikebukuro EDGE on 2013/03/21, @ Ikebukuro EDGE on 2013/04/01 and @ Shibuya O-West on 2013/04/06


----------



## granamstrong

H_SL said:


> Let's compare ...mmm... for example.. Yomi no Yuzuri ha or Two Hurt (VANDALISM) and Fading Materials or Verge (Mat.Left Aside)...
> 
> The technique seems to be the same (and I guess the speakers he's using are the same, maybe the mics positions are different), but the sound on UNDIVIDE albums is more focused on guitars. The sound has more quality, the guitars sound more clear and punchy and like scion said: "*it REALLY sounded like you're listening an amp right at your face, rather than a mic'd amp signal*"


Yeah !!!! That's unbelievable, 
So clear and defined... it's like listening an amp in front of you !

Yomi no Yuzuri ha, is very close to Verge tonally so I guess that may be a Marshall 2203kk (or maybe he had others amps back then too)


----------



## scion26

granamstrong said:


> Yeah !!!! That's unbelievable,
> So clear and defined... it's like listening an amp in front of you !



My guess is he focused a lot on the ambience mics, or he placed the mics kind of far from the cab.....because that kind of speaker cab fullness for a high gain guitar tone is unusually high quality from anything I've heard, and actually there's _*A LOT*_ of mixing done on the guitar tone on Mat. Left Aside, Leda really pushed the grit out of his guitar tone, so I won't dare to say what amp he used for any specific song


----------



## granamstrong

scion26 said:


> And don't forget he owns a Krank amp with cab, Mesa dual rec with cab, and a 2x12 ENGL V30 cab, he has a lot of tonal option and mixing when recording, which I think most likely he used the ENGL cab for Fireball from what u say (And btw u got really nice ears, u can identify what cabs/speakers are they - -")


First, thank you very much,
I'm not that gifted : it's just that my first real Cab (4 years ago) was loaded with 2 V30, first it was ok, since I just had a crappy combo... but after 4 months it became my nightmare (those "ungrateful" mids lol, they take over everything if you play a bright amp)__I kept this 1year, cause I was so broke (still in school) it was a nightmare with my Marshall... when I recorded I was fighting with it...
So now I think I can recognize these mids easily (like a trauma lol 
And the k100 and G12T75 are my fav for metal, so I know them.

I didn't know he used a Mesa, plus, recently some Jcm2000 and a Friedman BE100.


scion26 said:


> *Leda studio tone is really hard to achieve, since it's actually really simple *(Guitar -> Amp -> Cab, dist pedal for solo for creamy-ness and L500 as the base of the tone), but it's a pure act of extremely high quality recording. We will never know what mics he used, but I bet he used some couple of really good mics plus some ambience room mic, cause I just don't think that studio tone in Mat. left can be done with one SM57 or beta 57 directly to the cone. Also he used a luxurious DI box too....yea, I bet even using Axe-Fx will have a hard time to mimic his tone - -


Same thing with Angus Young, SG -> Amp -> Cab, but hard to replicate
I don't think he used a SM57 too, or maybe not alone, he probably used 2 or more mics, with one slightly away from the cab to capture little bit of the room (I wish I was speaking Japanese, I would have asked him... he would probably not respond lol

By the way you're very close to vandalism tonally !!! I like your playing very much


scion26 said:


> In the end, if u got a spanky full spectrum pickup like L500, with a big ass mahogany body, if u plug in to any Marshall amp, turn up the gain high enough to make the grit come up, ur gonna sound really close to Leda, and that's enough for me - -"


yes, I will buy a Bill Lawrence USA (even if they rip off the poor guy... shame on me), but I don't know if he use the XL or the L (I think Nuno use the L)
I've read all the thread and you said he use the XL, is it confirmed ? since you got yourself a CYGNUS


----------



## granamstrong

scion26 said:


> It's a weird request about Vandalicks and I cannot take screenshot to do it (Because some copyright security that DVD has)
> 
> But can anyone take it out, play the gear talk part, and somehow identify what mics is Leda using for his amp? It doesn't look like a Shure SM57, I dunno is it @@


You can use the free MAKEmkv to copy (rip) the DVD on your laptop and remove the protection 
Or use the "snipping tool" of windows to make a screenshot.


----------



## Codeman

I wouldn't mind a rip of the entire DVD *shameless request* xD

I dont think I'll return to Japan this year either so I wont have the chance to buy it in the store, and ordering online is expensive and will give me an additional ass-rape once the DVD arrived at the local customs/mafia office.


----------



## scion26

granamstrong said:


> yes, I will buy a Bill Lawrence USA (even if they rip off the poor guy... shame on me), but I don't know if he use the XL or the L (I think Nuno use the L)
> I've read all the thread and you said he use the XL, is it confirmed ? since you got yourself a CYGNUS



If ur gonna dwell into Bill Lawrence pickups history, u will be going for one hell of a ride - -"

Nuno and Dimebag both use XL, but at the time they started using it, the XL is called L, it is afterward those guys made a lower output one, name that one L, and name the original L into XL. Both of them used the old vintage curve blade L500L before (Same output level as current XL), but changed to what we know as the USA thin blade ones to keep up the production of their signature guitar (Maybe, most likely)

Going back to Leda, yes, it is a USA XL, I actually bought another USA L500XL before and fit it into my other guitar, both sound identical.

Leda actually uses the vintage "real" Bill and Becky L500L for his Flying V now. And if ur wondering the difference, the USA is a little bit brighter, and the B&B is a little bit warmer, however both pickups sound almost identical (duh), they are still in that full specturm/bright/aggressive/clear/chuggy/high output territory of pickups.


Extra note: Cygnus' design is heavily influenced by Nuno's N4


----------



## granamstrong

Thanks,
Listen to this song from Nuno Bettencout, the intro, chug on the low notes is very similar, and the attack is very reminiscent of Leda's tone (still leda tone is more polished):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hrour9P0Co

You're right he L500XL is the key to Leda tone, no doubt ! SKIllzz too tho 
but Mixing and miking techniques might be out of our range lol

EDIT ; by the way "Dramagods Love" from Nuno is one of my fav album (back in the days I spent so many time listening to this CD lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

3 instrumental songs, Juri's on 7 tracks while Leda is on 1. 

Not quite Deluhi but the preview sounds promising.


----------



## H_SL

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Juri's on 7 tracks while Leda is on 1.
> 
> Not quite Deluhi but the preview sounds promising.




YES!!!


----

Leda&#65288;ex.DELUHI/g&#65289;...M7&#65288;&#20316;&#35422;&#20316;&#26354;&#65289; 


He's doing the songwriting for 7th track only or the whole album? lol
Oh! And "the eye" xD


----------



## scion26

Bloody_Inferno said:


> 3 instrumental songs, Juri's on 7 tracks while Leda is on 1.
> 
> Not quite Deluhi but the preview sounds promising.




Juri's scream is RLY different this time! And the preview sounded awesome!

And track 7 is the only song where Sujk, Juri and Leda is together again....fucking shit, this is gonna be painful to wait 

Also, the name Skymermaid somehow reminded me of Murmaider from Dethklok/Metalocalypse.....somehow - -"


----------



## granamstrong

scion26 said:


> Juri's scream is RLY different this time! And the preview sounded awesome!
> 
> And track 7 is the only song where Sujk, Juri and Leda is together again....fucking shit, this is gonna be painful to wait
> 
> Also, the name Skymermaid somehow reminded me of Murmaider from Dethklok/Metalocalypse.....somehow - -"


This is awesome !!!!!
And the second song with the vocoder is so cool

Guitar is less in your face and vocal seems to take over the drums, Juri screaming is more controlled but still sound raw... me I LIKE

By the way love the graphical ambiance of sujk albums, and this one is insanely cool


----------



## H_SL

I wonder who's playing the guitar


----------



## Reneguitario

Not sure if you guys know, but there's a version of Something to Fight For with a different solo. Not bad


----------



## H_SL

Reneguitario said:


> Not sure if you guys know, but there's a version of Something to Fight For with a different solo. Not bad


 


where?


----------



## Reneguitario

H_SL said:


> where?



[Single] UNDIVIDE - SOMETHING TO FIGHT FOR | &#9827; S

I don't condone piracy, but this is one of those instances where it seems to be the only way to get this particular version at this point.


----------



## H_SL

This version sounds very nice!


----------



## scion26

Kind of old news, but it was never mentioned, so here:

Leda was doing support with T.M.Revolution during April this year, here are some T.M. Revolution stuff with Leda (And Ikuo) in it










According to Leda and Abeshi, Leda is actually piss nervous because this is the first time hes playing in a stadium level stage


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Needs close up of that Cygnus Strat.


----------



## indrangelion

Wow I've been away from this thread for quite a while. Look at all the discussions I'm missing out on!

Anyway, Kihiro tweeted that LOKA has just submitted an application to play at a music festival in Indonesia, and that he might bring out "someone you all want to see" to come and play as support. I think we get the idea who. But he said only if we make enough noise for LOKA to be accepted into the festival.

Now, I left that god forsaken place called Indonesia 15 or so years ago, but if they do get accepted to play with this special guest, I'll be like:


----------



## scion26

Arkhelism 2 Info + Sujk's comment:


1. Arkashmir&#12288;
2. in control&#12288;
3. Save your soul&#12288;
4. Punhado&#12288;
5. Stay with...&#12288;
6. Skymermaid&#12288;
7. Where I Stand&#12288;
8. Mongolian Death Punch&#12288;
9. Straight to the sun&#12288;
10. That Time

Release date: 26th June, 2013
Price: 3000/3150 yen

There's a Disk Union edition, where Sujk will do the screaming for Mongolian Death Punch, either as a single or the whole album exclusively sold in Disk Union


----------



## indrangelion

Reneguitario said:


>




Did anyone manage to save a copy of this video at all? Can I have a copy? 

I thought it would be one of those videos that will be up for a long time. I love Leda to bits, but his marketing strategies are a bit on and off at times.

Thanks.


----------



## Reneguitario

New trailer, sounding great
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_b6Gq4w5n-c


----------



## neverkyl

This is for indrangelion...im the one who ask you in message ask about cygnus,,oke im here to say sorry if i dont respect you,im very sorry if i too silly,,i just get too excited when you had a cygnus and accept my friend request...and the reason why i just made a replica because yeah im just a cleaning service cant have a lot of money to buy a real cygnus and i love cygnus shape..once again im very sorry if i make you angry..until now i still not finished that replica cuz something happen and that pic you uploaded it is not my replica,i dunno about that replica....i promise not to ask anything again about cygnus to everyone who have a real cygnus


----------



## indrangelion

neverkyl said:


> This is for indrangelion...im the one who ask you in message ask about cygnus,,oke im here to say sorry if i dont respect you,im very sorry if i too silly,,i just get too excited when you had a cygnus and accept my friend request...and the reason why i just made a replica because yeah im just a cleaning service cant have a lot of money to buy a real cygnus and i love cygnus shape..once again im very sorry if i make you angry..until now i still not finished that replica cuz something happen and that pic you uploaded it is not my replica,i dunno about that replica....i promise not to ask anything again about cygnus to everyone who have a real cygnus



I'm going to accept your apology, despite that little threat you made to me on Facebook.

I don't mind if people make tribute guitars of their hero's weapon of choice, people do it all the time (EVH, Lynch, Metallica sigs, etc) even if the specs and finish are really close to the real thing. That is not my place to comment on, it is their business. However, what I do not appreciate is when people start applying the original manufacturer's logo on their replicas, that's when the line's been crossed. What's even worse, is when these people would try and contact the owner of the original guitar for specs. That is just low.

I am not a wealthy person, I have a shitty paying desk job and I had to spend almost all of my savings on this guitar alone. And I even had to go in debt for a while. So naturally, when I received my Cygnus, I felt a sense of pride as if I've achieved a lifetime goal through hard work and putting up with shitty weekly pay for a very long time. So please understand why I was very upset when I found out that this was the sole reason you added me as a friend on Facebook.

The people who contribute to this thread are die hard Leda fans, and I'm sure you are as well. And as a true fan, you must understand that Leda worked so hard with ESP to put together the perfect guitar for him and his fans. And Leda even made sure that they are priced reasonably low, despite initial disagreement from ESP. As far as I know, artists receive some sort of income from sales of their signature guitars (not sure of Leda's deal with ESP), so please keep this in your mind.

Long story short: You like the Cygnus shape? Buy the Edwards model or mod an Epiphone Firebird. You want to buy/build ESP replicas instead? Go ahead, I won't care. You are only ripping yourself off. And please NEVER try to contact me ever again.

Goodbye.


----------



## neverkyl

indrangelion said:


> I'm going to accept your apology, despite that little threat you made to me on Facebook.
> 
> I don't mind if people make tribute guitars of their hero's weapon of choice, people do it all the time (EVH, Lynch, Metallica sigs, etc) even if the specs and finish are really close to the real thing. That is not my place to comment on, it is their business. However, what I do not appreciate is when people start applying the original manufacturer's logo on their replicas, that's when the line's been crossed. What's even worse, is when these people would try and contact the owner of the original guitar for specs. That is just low.
> 
> I am not a wealthy person, I have a shitty paying desk job and I had to spend almost all of my savings on this guitar alone. And I even had to go in debt for a while. So naturally, when I received my Cygnus, I felt a sense of pride as if I've achieved a lifetime goal through hard work and putting up with shitty weekly pay for a very long time. So please understand why I was very upset when I found out that this was the sole reason you added me as a friend on Facebook.
> 
> The people who contribute to this thread are die hard Leda fans, and I'm sure you are as well. And as a true fan, you must understand that Leda worked so hard with ESP to put together the perfect guitar for him and his fans. And Leda even made sure that they are priced reasonably low, despite initial disagreement from ESP. As far as I know, artists receive some sort of income from sales of their signature guitars (not sure of Leda's deal with ESP), so please keep this in your mind.
> 
> Long story short: You like the Cygnus shape? Buy the Edwards model or mod an Epiphone Firebird. You want to buy/build ESP replicas instead? Go ahead, I won't care. You are only ripping yourself off. And please NEVER try to contact me ever again.
> 
> Goodbye.



thanks for your understanding,,im really2 sorry about this problem


----------



## H_SL

Reneguitario said:


> New trailer, sounding great





WOAH! That's some heavy shiz!


----------



## indrangelion

Australians! Arkhelism 2 is out on iTunes today! Get your copy today 

https://itunes.apple.com/au/artist/sujk/id661543856?ign-mpt=uo=4


----------



## H_SL




----------



## scion26

Got the album, and just realize this is not ur usual Deluhi-ish/Undivide-ish/Arkhelism 1 stuff, Sujk is going very experimental and progressive in a lot of the songs and especially the instrumental songs. There's still some of those Deluhi-ish/Undivide-ish/Arkhelism 1 stuff, but the whole sound is rly different this time

But one problem that I wanted to ask, is anyone's copy sounded INSANELY compressed? Mine is and the mix sounded bad, acceptable as a music CD album, but bad


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> But one problem that I wanted to ask, is anyone's copy sounded INSANELY compressed? Mine is and the mix sounded bad, acceptable as a music CD album, but bad


 

Noticed that too. It sounds good in my car, though...


Oh.. and uhhm...


----------



## scion26

H_SL said:


> Noticed that too. It sounds good in my car, though...



I'm listening to it using a Apogee Duet with Adam A3x studio monitor, and the Duet is showing insane, full on brickwall compression in it's volume meter with little to no headroom when playing all of the songs in Arkhelism 2, except "That Time" which it does have some headroom

It's nice and very common to use limiter to do brickwall compression on loud music to make it "louder", but this is way too much and messed up the balance and tone, especially when the drums doing blast beats in "In Control"....very dislike the mix : /


----------



## Reneguitario

scion26 said:


> Got the album, and just realize this is not ur usual Deluhi-ish/Undivide-ish/Arkhelism 1 stuff, Sujk is going very experimental and progressive in a lot of the songs and especially the instrumental songs. There's still some of those Deluhi-ish/Undivide-ish/Arkhelism 1 stuff, but the whole sound is rly different this time
> 
> But one problem that I wanted to ask, is anyone's copy sounded INSANELY compressed? Mine is and the mix sounded bad, acceptable as a music CD album, but bad



Yeah. 
Idk where my expectations were. Kinda disappointed with Arkhelism 2. I'm having the same issue with sound you're having. Almost about to mess around with my media player eq settings. 
The computer bloops and beeps in Where I Stand does weird things to my head.


----------



## Decreate

Don't really know whether this is real but someone mentions that Leda is one of the guitarists in this Baby Metal Live video...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

It's too hard to tell in that clip as there's barely any focus on the actual band, plus they're all dressed up to be recognised. Plus they look like they're lip synching, which suspects that the real band are located offstage.

This clip on the other hand sports a familiar looking rig with a white Marshall head:



Takayoshi Ohmura is also listed as the other guitarist...


----------



## Decreate

Will be going to Tokyo next month to see Summer Sonic so I hope they'll have the live band and hope that I'll be able to see whether it really is him.


----------



## H_SL

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It's too hard to tell in that clip as there's barely any focus on the actual band, plus they're all dressed up to be recognised. Plus they look like they're lip synching, which suspects that the real band are located offstage.
> 
> This clip on the other hand sports a familiar looking rig with a white Marshall head:
> 
> 
> 
> Takayoshi Ohmura is also listed as the other guitarist...




White Marshall head, that "hand in the air" gesture in the PV AND clean licks! Got to be Leda. Guitar looks like a Jackson V...
Catchy music  Wanna yell "GO TO DMC!"


----------



## scion26

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It's too hard to tell in that clip as there's barely any focus on the actual band, plus they're all dressed up to be recognised. Plus they look like they're lip synching, which suspects that the real band are located offstage.
> 
> This clip on the other hand sports a familiar looking rig with a white Marshall head:
> 
> 
> 
> Takayoshi Ohmura is also listed as the other guitarist...




Can definitely tell it's Leda with that vibrato and bend releases, extremely obvious lol

But damn, I actually dislike Babymetal.....mixing insanely mainstream idol pop stuff with actually good metal music elements/riff, with the idol pop element being the majority with annoy "dialogue" shit to get weird men horny 

Oh well, at least now I know why the metal/instrument part of Babymetal is so awesome


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

scion26 said:


> Can definitely tell it's Leda with that vibrato and bend releases, extremely obvious lol



The very first pinch harmonic was the big giveaway.


----------



## H_SL

I started to like the song MEGITSUNE, hahaha!

Dammit, Leda! xD Him + Takayoshi Ohmura--- serious business


----------



## scion26

Guys, White Hole is actually not Leda's first instrumental song to be released in an album CD....


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ That was posted on page 2. Satellite XXX and Scarlet Desire were Leda's tracks on Metallical Astronomy. Ohmura did 2 tracks as well.


----------



## H_SL

What's next? Ohmura and Leda together in a band? (besides BABYMETAL) 
That would be so much win.


----------



## scion26

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^ That was posted on page 2. Satellite XXX and Scarlet Desire were Leda's tracks on Metallical Astronomy. Ohmura did 2 tracks as well.



Oh damn, now that's embarrassing 

I know about Scarlet Desire, but I thought it was only a one time thing for Leda in that album, never thought he did two songs

Still, good to have something to be nostalgic for u guys I think lol


----------



## scion26

Guys, since I'm currently in Japan and went to the ESP Crafthouse to help a friend shipping a guitar (Edwards Crying Star Classic)......I tried the Edwards Cygnus while I was there : P

Here's the pros, cons, and preferences:
Pro -
EXTREMELY TWANGY AND CLEAR, more than the ESP version
Even more versitile than the ESP version because of the SH-2 Jazz on the bridge
Overall feel is very similar to the ESP version

Preferences -
The neck is a bit thinner, using a more common ESP profile (e.g. Horizon)
Lower output
Can be too twangy
Finish is still thin, but a bit thicker than the ESP version

Cons -
The neck wood's color is a lot more dull, giving a more "cheap" feel
Resonance is a lot less comparing to the ESP version
Thinner tone comparing to the ESP version

It's like a non-detailed version of the ESP version. U can still get Leda's tone out of it easily, I don't mind the output since Leda's tone is not very gain-y anyway, and both Jazz and L500 are voiced kinda similar. But there's a lot of details that are done on the ESP version which makes Cygnus, "the Cygnus", that aren't done on the Edwards version due to the reason they have to keep to price down, which are the thicker neck profile and ultra good resonance.

Oh well, but still, the value is insanely good, never tried a nicer guitar in that price range


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> Here's the pros, cons, and preferences:



Thanks man! Sounds like the perfect alternative for Leda fans!


----------



## indrangelion

*[NEWS] *


Juri and Leda will be on second album of anime visual rock,"V-ANIME ROCKS EVOLUTION"

Will be released on October 2nd 2013. The tracklist is:

01. &#12450;&#12531;&#12496;&#12521;&#12531;&#12473;&#12394;KISS&#12434;&#12375;&#12390;&#65288;&#24189;&#9734;&#36938;&#9734;&#30333;&#26360;&#65289; / AYABIE - Unbalance na Kiss wo Shite (Yuyuhakusho 3rd Ending, originally by Hiro Takahashi) / AYABIE

02. &#36650;&#33310;-revolution- &#65288;&#23569;&#22899;&#38761;&#21629;&#12454;&#12486;&#12490;&#65289;/ WING WORKS - Rinbu Revolution (Shoujo Kakumei Utena Op, originally by Masami Okui) / WING WORKS

03. &#39746;&#12398;&#12523;&#12501;&#12521;&#12531;&#65288;&#26032;&#19990;&#32000;&#12456;&#12532;&#12449;&#12531;&#12466;&#12522;&#12458;&#12531;&#21127;&#22580;&#29256; &#12471;&#12488;&#26032;&#29983;&#65289;/ A&#65288;&#12456;&#12540;&#12473;&#65289;- Tamashii no Refrain (Evangelion, originally by Yoko Takahashi) / A

04. &#27005;&#26354;&#26410;&#23450; / Kaya

05. HAPPILY EVER AFTER&#65288;&#22825;&#20803;&#31361;&#30772;&#12464;&#12524;&#12531;&#12521;&#12460;&#12531;&#65289;/ GALEYD - Happily Ever After (Gurren Lagann op2, originally by Shoko nakagawa) / GALEYD

06. THE MEANING OF TRUTH&#12301;&#65288;F-ZERO &#12501;&#12449;&#12523;&#12467;&#12531;&#20253;&#35500;&#65289;/ *Juri *(ex.DELUHI) feat. *Leda* - The Meaning of Truth (F-Zero Falcon Legend op, originally by Hiro-X) / Juri (ex. DELUHI) feat. LEDA

07. the WORLD&#65288;DEATH NOTE&#65289;/ &#12469;&#12454;&#12452;&#12501;&#12514;&#12494; - The World (Death Note op1, originally by Nightmare) / Souiumono

08. LOVE&#12373;&#12426;&#12370;&#12394;&#12367;&#65288;&#39764;&#27861;&#12398;&#22825;&#20351;&#12463;&#12522;&#12451;&#12511;&#12540;&#12510;&#12511;&#65289;/ SEX-ANDROID - Love Sarigenaku (Mahou no Tenshi Creamy Mami ed, originally by Takako Oda) / SEX-ANDROID

09. &#24859;&#12434;&#12392;&#12426;&#12418;&#12393;&#12379;&#65281;&#65281;&#65288;&#19990;&#32000;&#26411;&#25937;&#19990;&#20027;&#20253;&#35500; &#21271;&#26007;&#12398;&#25331;&#65289;/ DaizyStripper - Ai wo Torimodose!! (Seikimatsu Kyuuseishu Densetsu Hokuto no Ken) / DaizyStripper

10. &#12422;&#12378;&#12428;&#12394;&#12356;&#39000;&#12356;&#65288;&#39764;&#27861;&#39438;&#22763;&#12524;&#12452;&#12450;&#12540;&#12473;&#65289;/ THE BEETHOVEN - Yuzurenai Negai (Magic Knight Rayearth op, originally by Naomi Tamura) / THE BEETHOVEN

11. BUTTER-FLY&#65288;&#12487;&#12472;&#12514;&#12531;&#12450;&#12489;&#12505;&#12531;&#12481;&#12515;&#12540;&#65289;/ FEST VAINQUEUR - BUTTER-FLY (Digimon Adventure op. originally by Koji Wada) / FEST VAINQUEUR

12. &#12479;&#12540;&#12531;A&#12479;&#12540;&#12531;&#65288;&#8704;&#12460;&#12531;&#12480;&#12512;&#65289;/ &#12513;&#12460;&#12510;&#12477; - Turn A Turn (&#8704; Gundam op, originally by Hideki Saijo) / MEGAMASO

13. &#12498;&#12459;&#12522;&#12408;&#65288;ONE PIECE&#65289;/ Royz - Hikari E (ONE PIECE op3, originally y The Babystars) / Royz


----------



## ittoa666

The thinner neck actually sounds a lot more comfortable.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Hmmm, Juri and Leda covering this:



I'm interested. 

Some other interesting ones too like the FEST VAINQUEUR and GALEYD covers as well as the Tamashii no Refrain cover. Definitely looking forward to hearing these.


----------



## Schwarzwind

indrangelion said:


> I'm going to accept your apology...
> 
> Goodbye.



Well Indra "Imitation is the highest form of flattery" tidak perlu marah sekalilah...saya mengerti kerja keras yang masuk untuk beli gitarmu.

I had to sell my Ibanez JEM90HAM and a one off Jackson RR24 for my ESP Crying Star Rebel. 
I chose the ESP one because at the time they haven't made the Edwards version.

Even if that guy did made something that LOOKS like it, its probably going to be waaaaaay off in every dimension as well as playability and general quality.

But i'm glad i paid almost $4k because the guitar is perfect in every way and is now a standard to how a pro guitar should play. 
I mean nothing can touch this thing in terms of the amount of details and design.

Meanwhile, for those who are concerned with their Cygnuses, protect your serial#'s so they don't end up on some Edwards.

Indra, they edited the headstock but not the one on the certificate


----------



## indrangelion

Schwarzwind said:


> Well Indra "Imitation is the highest form of flattery" tidak perlu marah sekalilah...saya mengerti kerja keras yang masuk untuk beli gitarmu.



The only reason why I got mad was because this little cVnt actually threatened me on Facebook for not sharing the specs with him. Like I said, I really couldn't care less if anyone out there tried to copy the Cygnus. And like you said, it just won't be the same in the end.



Schwarzwind said:


> I had to sell my Ibanez JEM90HAM and a one off Jackson RR24 for my ESP Crying Star Rebel.
> I chose the ESP one because at the time they haven't made the Edwards version.
> 
> But i'm glad i paid almost $4k because the guitar is perfect in every way and is now a standard to how a pro guitar should play.
> I mean nothing can touch this thing in terms of the amount of details and design.







Schwarzwind said:


> Indra, they edited the headstock but not the one on the certificate



Haha, yeah I notified Shane (the guy who runs Bmusic) about that and has since been covered up. But this particular copy of the pic is still floating about I guess


----------



## H_SL

Does anybody have a picture of Leda's dreamcatcher amulet? Or where I can buy it maybe?


----------



## indrangelion

Not sure about a picture, but to buy them, I would guess Goa? They have lots of those unusual accessories there!


----------



## BornToLooze

Do any of y'all know where I can get Metallical Astronomy?


----------



## indrangelion

BornToLooze said:


> Do any of y'all know where I can get Metallical Astronomy?



Found one!

http://www.mbok.jp/item/item_412728884.html

Get a shopping service (Japonica Market, etc) to buy this for you.


----------



## H_SL

indrangelion said:


> Not sure about a picture, but to buy them, I would guess Goa? They have lots of those unusual accessories there!


 


Thanks! Checked their website (and was hyperlinked to Rakuten website) and found an _almost_ similar dreamcatcher pendant.


----------



## indrangelion

By the way, have you guys heard about Juri's upcoming solo album?


----------



## H_SL

indrangelion said:


> By the way, have you guys heard about Juri's upcoming solo album?


 

Yeah, the album title will be announced at one of Sujk's lives


----------



## H_SL

H_SL said:


> Thanks! Checked their website (and was hyperlinked to Rakuten website) and found an _almost_ similar dreamcatcher pendant.


 


AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand it's sold out -_-''


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Going back to EMGs now eh? 






To be fair, EMG SAs are damn awesome pickups.


----------



## indrangelion

He probably thought: 

"Man, these Bill & Becky single coils are pretty tough to procure in some countries. How are my fans supposed to find these easily to mod their white Squiers with?". "I know, EMG SA's! They should be able to find these easily on eBay for like $50 a set".

Also, "I really hope the fans will love my upcoming Djent album!".


----------



## scion26

Oh look who's on the right side



Man, he's busy, how on earth he can get so many session/recording/PV recording jobs - -"


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I was waiting for that Daigo clip. Cheers. 

Looks like he's been using the Friedman for this gig too:






And he's streamlined the pedalboard:








scion26 said:


> Man, he's busy, how on earth he can get so many session/recording/PV recording jobs - -"



Big name guys in Japan do this all the time. Guys like Jun-Ji (ex Siam Shade) gets gigs left right and centre with TMR, ABC and Gackt, now he's behind the kit in Linked Horizon with another known name Yuki (ABC, Rayflower) doing guitar sessions too. These guys are top musicians on demand and looks like Leda's joined those ranks.


----------



## scion26

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Big name guys in Japan do this all the time. Guys like Jun-Ji (ex Siam Shade) gets gigs left right and centre with TMR, ABC and Gackt, now he's behind the kit in Linked Horizon with another known name Yuki (ABC, Rayflower) doing guitar sessions too. These guys are top musicians on demand and looks like Leda's joined those ranks.



Yea, just the thing about how Leda's social circle grows quickly in an unthinkable scale which able him to get jobs from big names like T.M Revolution, Baby Metal, and Rock of Ages still amaze me. Plus A LOT of session/recording jobs that we might not even know and Leda hasn't told us yet.....this is basically the guitarist dream and he is still in his early 20 - -


Also, more amp drooling foto from Leda:


----------



## H_SL

LEgenDAry guitarist, yep!


----------



## Tsumiya

Legendary and very expensive gear @[email protected] Love his tone  &#65340;&#65288;&#65332;&#8711;&#65332;&#65289;&#65295;


----------



## Reneguitario

Hey guys, since we're in a really huge news lull, I figured I'd start making tabs for the Deluhi songs that don't really have any and post them here and on UG so that those of us who don't really feel like learning the songs by ear can easily figure them out. I'm currently halfway done with Suno no Izumi. Man that song is great. 
Any help will be appreciated. 

Cheers!

- Ren


----------



## H_SL

Reneguitario said:


> Hey guys, since we're in a really huge news lull, I figured I'd start making tabs for the Deluhi songs that don't really have any and post them here and on UG so that those of us who don't really feel like learning the songs by ear can easily figure them out. I'm currently halfway done with Suno no Izumi. Man that song is great.
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> - Ren


 

Nice~! Wish I could do Lorelei (love that song), but I can't figure out that flamenco-ish acoustic solo part ...


----------



## scion26

H_SL said:


>



Well......it's an improvement lol. It's a beast of a pickup rly, great alternative instead of dying to find L500s


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> Well......it's an improvement lol. It's a beast of a pickup rly, great alternative instead of dying to find L500s


 

Man, it sounds sooooooooooooooooooooooo much better than the stock one, it's unbelievable!  Wish I could get the BLUSA L500XL, but not a single shop in my country has them...


----------



## indrangelion

Reneguitario said:


> Hey guys, since we're in a really huge news lull, I figured I'd start making tabs for the Deluhi songs that don't really have any and post them here and on UG so that those of us who don't really feel like learning the songs by ear can easily figure them out. I'm currently halfway done with Suno no Izumi. Man that song is great.
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> - Ren



Yeah, it's been really slow on the news front. All I could find right now are these pics of Leda's involvement with Daigo.

From the offshoot video (from the single's bonus DVD I think). If any of you know where to find the actual video, let us know:







And backstage from recent show:


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Yeah, it's been really slow on the news front. All I could find right now are these pics of Leda's involvement with Daigo.[/IMG]



This is the ONLY photo I've found of Leda's involvement with Daigo






....yea, it's shit, I know - -

BTW, some little surfing/roaming/bored-digging are done, apparently someone else in Japan owns a copy of Cygnus Strat, the guitar might be available but as an "unusual" order.....still, if anyone else interested on owning Cygnus Strat, that's a way to go I think


----------



## scion26

Accidental double post, sorry - -


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> BTW, some little surfing/roaming/bored-digging are done, apparently someone else in Japan owns a copy of Cygnus Strat, the guitar might be available but as an "unusual" order.....still, if anyone else interested on owning Cygnus Strat, that's a way to go I think



Nice! Do you have links?  Does this mean that ESP will not be offering the Cygnus-SN as a siggie?


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Nice! Do you have links?  Does this mean that ESP will not be offering the Cygnus-SN as a siggie?



No infos or link from ESP directly about Cygnus SN order, but here (She ....ing got TWO CYGNUSES):






She is a HUGE Leda fan, she mention in one of the tweet about with another Leda fan about Cygnus SN, that there are only 2 Cygnus SN existing right now, one is Leda's, another one is her's.

Indra, dude....somebody is even more hardcore than us - -"

EDIT: Cygnus Floyd + Cygnus SN = 800,000 yen, according to her

(Extra note: She is one of those crazy fans, claiming she is Leda's wife, and "The exclusivity of Cygnus SN between Leda and her only belong to her *heart*"....something like that........I'm gonna be killed digging so much - -)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

That's just something else...

Retrofitted Floyd...  Couldn't help it...


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> She is a HUGE Leda fan, she mention in one of the tweet about with another Leda fan about Cygnus SN, that there are only 2 Cygnus SN existing right now, one is Leda's, another one is her's.
> 
> Indra, dude....somebody is even more hardcore than us - -"
> 
> EDIT: Cygnus Floyd + Cygnus SN = 800,000 yen, according to her
> 
> (Extra note: She is one of those crazy fans, claiming she is Leda's wife, and "The exclusivity of Cygnus SN between Leda and her only belong to her *heart*"....something like that........I'm gonna be killed digging so much - -)



Man, I'm scared now. Coming from me, that's something  Having those two bad boys around, she really should put a YouTube cover or something!

Does this mean that if any of us were to place an order for a Cygnus-SN, she would most likely, come and kill us in our sleep? With most custom orders, borrowing/ paying homage to the likeness of an existing siggie, means getting a green light from the artists themselves. Which explains the autograph on the SN. So with the exclusivity taken away from her....Man I don't want to think about it 



> Retrofitted Floyd...  Couldn't help it...



 Oh man....


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> Man, I'm scared now. Coming from me, that's something  Having those two bad boys around, she really should put a YouTube cover or something!
> 
> Does this mean that if any of us were to place an order for a Cygnus-SN, she would most likely, come and kill us in our sleep? With most custom orders, borrowing/ paying homage to the likeness of an existing siggie, means getting a green light from the artists themselves. Which explains the autograph on the SN. So with the exclusivity taken away from her....Man I don't want to think about it



Uhh....the sad thing is..........................it seems like she is not a guitarist @@"

Man, how pissed will she be if Cygnus SN becomes an official siggie 


Update: That Floyd Rose Cygnus is apparently......is the exact same Cygnus Leda used on Rock of Ages.






ok, I'm done, fu*k this, this girl is cray.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ Explains a lot. That Cygnus is basically the original specs with a Floyd as opposed to the Undivide baritone Floyd.

Also Syu did something similar by changing the bridge of his Crying Star Rebel.


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> Update: That Floyd Rose Cygnus is apparently......is the exact same Cygnus Leda used on Rock of Ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, I'm done, fu*k this, this girl is cray.


----------



## scion26

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^ Explains a lot. That Cygnus is basically the original specs with a Floyd as opposed to the Undivide baritone Floyd.
> 
> Also Syu did something similar by changing the bridge of his Crying Star Rebel.



Yea, he used a lot of his rebel nowadays. Plus that, his tone changed a bit after Angel of Salvation released, it's more....."true". Sometimes Syu's tone feels like it went thru a GT10, but nowadays his tone is a lot more "analog" and articulate, yet still remain that Crying Star fat

Aaaannnnnndd the thread de-rails once again @@


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

scion26 said:


> Aaaannnnnndd the thread de-rails once again @@


 
I bumped this, just for that reason. 

But honestly, it did need an update anyhow as there's a lot going on on that camp.


----------



## scion26

Yea, after Angel of Salvation's release, Galneryus achieved A LOT and so much is going on

Still, talking about the opposite which is the lack of news from Leda, some fans already complained about lack of news and acivity from Leda, and Abeshi said "Leda is a kind of guy who will not do a single thing until he thinks 'This is it!' and put his name on it, please be paitent about it, when he start off any activity, Im sure he will blow our minds" 

So by the time, I guess we can only try to keep up on Leda's session and recording work and wait for Juri's solo project (Which is still working in his legendary "Juri's pace" lol)


----------



## H_SL

I wonder what genre it would be.


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> She is a HUGE Leda fan, she mention in one of the tweet about with another Leda fan about Cygnus SN, that there are only 2 Cygnus SN existing right now, one is Leda's, another one is her's.
> 
> Indra, dude....somebody is even more hardcore than us - -"
> 
> EDIT: Cygnus Floyd + Cygnus SN = 800,000 yen, according to her
> 
> (Extra note: She is one of those crazy fans, claiming she is Leda's wife, and "The exclusivity of Cygnus SN between Leda and her only belong to her *heart*"....something like that........I'm gonna be killed digging so much - -)



I just had a chat with my friend who is studying in Japan, and she said that it was/is possible to order the Cygnus-SN from ESP and she sent me this photo which she took during the fair earlier this year:






She (my friend) is calling bullshit on the fan's claim that hers is the only one (apart from Leda's) in the entire world. The same goes for the Rock of Ages Cygnus, which was available to order during the same fair (Floyds and all).


----------



## bouVIP

Must resist urge to try and buy the Cygnus-SN now....


----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


> She (my friend) is calling bullshit on the fan's claim that hers is the only one (apart from Leda's) in the entire world. The same goes for the Rock of Ages Cygnus, which was available to order during the same fair (Floyds and all).



Well, I'm glad it was all bullshit, that girl is way too insane to be taken seriously (75% of her tweets are about Leda, and about 8-10 tweets per day) @@

But holy hell, Cygnus SN is expensive. Still, is it really a unsealed thin paint? Most of the photos of Cygnus SN have those rly common gloss reflection on it, which actually is the sole reason I don't want it - -



Also, finally some little news about Juri solo album/project is out, only 3 things are known, and one of them will make ur head blown:
1. Album name is "Blanche"
2. Release date November 27th
3. _*WILL CONTAIN DELUHI'S SONGS AS A RE-RECORDED SELF COVER*_

...just take my money already


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> Also, finally some little news about Juri solo album/project is out, only 3 things are known, and one of them will make ur head blown:
> 1. Album name is "Blanche"
> 2. Release date November 27th
> 3. _*WILL CONTAIN DELUHI'S SONGS AS A RE-RECORDED SELF COVER*_
> 
> ...just take my money already


 

And mine!


----------



## Tsumiya

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^ Explains a lot. That Cygnus is basically the original specs with a Floyd as opposed to the Undivide baritone Floyd.
> 
> Also Syu did something similar by changing the bridge of his Crying Star Rebel.


I was curious what is going on with his bridge XD He also change the volume knob. As well as his original crying star now has black PU selector switch and black tone / volume knob =)

As for Leda I am too much craving one cygnus @[email protected] Such a unique guitar must be had ! But its so insanely expensive ! XoX


----------



## ReachTheSun

I'm sure cygnus is worth every penny !
Never getting one by the way...


----------



## scion26

Infos of Juri's solo project - Blanche!

There will be A side and B side -
A-side:
1. Let's get together now
2. Blanche
3. You'll never walk alone
4. &#12511;&#12481; (Road)
5. &#26410;&#26469;&#12398;&#20809; (The light of future)
&#65308;bonus track&#65310;
6. Shade&#65288;DELUHI cover&#65289;

B-side:
1. Let's get together now
2. Blanche
3. You'll never walk alone
4. &#12511;&#12481;
5. &#26410;&#26469;&#12398;&#20809;
&#65308;bonus track&#65310;
6. Remember the rain&#65288;DELUHI cover&#65289;

Release date: October 27th

I don't rly think we need another Shade, but Remember the rain? That's gonna kick ass. And just a speculation, this album is gonna be RLY soft, considering both Shade and Remember the Rain don't have screams, and the other tracks' titles doesn't seem metal at all


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> Infos of Juri's solo project - Blanche!
> 
> There will be A side and B side -
> A-side:
> 1. Let's get together now
> 2. Blanche
> 3. You'll never walk alone
> 4. &#12511;&#12481; (Road)
> 5. &#26410;&#26469;&#12398;&#20809; (The light of future)
> &#65308;bonus track&#65310;
> 6. Shade&#65288;DELUHI cover&#65289;
> 
> B-side:
> 1. Let's get together now
> 2. Blanche
> 3. You'll never walk alone
> 4. &#12511;&#12481;
> 5. &#26410;&#26469;&#12398;&#20809;
> &#65308;bonus track&#65310;
> 6. Remember the rain&#65288;DELUHI cover&#65289;
> 
> Release date: October 27th
> 
> I don't rly think we need another Shade, but Remember the rain? That's gonna kick ass. And just a speculation, this album is gonna be RLY soft, considering both Shade and Remember the Rain don't have screams, and the other tracks' titles doesn't seem metal at all


 

Must be really funny to cover your own vocals (Wasn't it Juri, who tweeted some time ago, that he went to a karaoke bar and sang one of DELUHI's songs and was like "How come I couldn't get the perfect score?" ?). And btw, I suspect that Juri played guitar on some of ARKHELISM 2's songs  Blanche sounds like a name for a typical JRock song, Let's get together now will probably be upbeat... Well, we'll see xD


----------



## Tsumiya

H_SL said:


> Must be really funny to cover your own vocals (Wasn't it Juri, who tweeted some time ago, that he went to a karaoke bar and sang one of DELUHI's songs and was like "How come I couldn't get the perfect score?" ?). And btw, I suspect that Juri played guitar on some of ARKHELISM 2's songs  Blanche sounds like a name for a typical JRock song, Let's get together now will probably be upbeat... Well, we'll see xD



I was going to say something similar =P Seems like Juri feels he is more suited for softer stuff? Who knows XD I mean he definitely can pull it off. I look forward to these. Maybe they can be songs I could actually cover(Deluhi is way to hard x.x)


----------



## scion26

Tsumiya said:


> I was going to say something similar =P Seems like Juri feels he is more suited for softer stuff? Who knows XD I mean he definitely can pull it off. I look forward to these. Maybe they can be songs I could actually cover(Deluhi is way to hard x.x)



I'm not rly sure actually, the whole Vandalism album, Juri is obviously going for a softer vocal tone, and it feels like a major style change. But on both Arkhelism he did very well on extreme brutal vocal tone. It is still a bit uncertain what is Juri's style @@

BTW,



0:19, yup (And Juri singing sounded more like in Vandalism than Arkhelism in here)


----------



## Tsumiya

scion26 said:


> I'm not rly sure actually, the whole Vandalism album, Juri is obviously going for a softer vocal tone, and it feels like a major style change. But on both Arkhelism he did very well on extreme brutal vocal tone. It is still a bit uncertain what is Juri's style @@
> 
> BTW,
> 
> 
> 
> 0:19, yup (And Juri singing sounded more like in Vandalism than Arkhelism in here)




He might be the type that is capable of brutal vocals but he might not enjoy doing them as much as softer stuff. Some of my friend vocalists are like that. They dont mind it but its not their passion where as the softer jrock sounding stuff is what they like more.

People's musical want can change over time and there is no guarantee that Juri is the same preference he was back when deluhi began.


----------



## H_SL

Does anyone have the proper HYBRID TRUTH guitar tabs?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

H_SL said:


> Does anyone have the proper HYBRID TRUTH guitar tabs?


 
Most of the song is transcribed in the Vandalicks DVD. The chorus isn't too hard to figure out by ear too.

Aside from that terrifying lead break intro (also half transcribed in the DVD) the song isn't too difficult at all. 

Speaking of which, I still haven't got a copy of Cygnushred yet...


----------



## H_SL

Leda's fingers used SWIFT! It's SUPER effective.


----------



## H_SL

2:22 sounds familiar)))


----------



## Rizky

H_SL said:


> 2:22 sounds familiar)))




That's Solo Guitar part like Solo Guitar part in Undivide - Minds Up.. &#65288;&#65342;_&#65342;&#65289;


----------



## H_SL




----------



## indrangelion

Should I be worried that there's a Schecter guitar bag in the background?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I'd imagine Hisatake Shibuya wouldn't be...


----------



## H_SL




----------



## scion26

Well, I know Leda owns a Washburn N4 privately, but that's very obvious - -"


----------



## bouVIP

Leda System






LEDA SYSTEM Ver.1 ??? Custom Audio Japan????????????? ?????????????????? |Leda ?????


----------



## indrangelion

Leda's rig is getting more complex as time goes by...


Still tasty though.


----------



## scion26

Anyone who can get the V-anime Rock Evolution album, get it now, because this might be _*the best ever arrangement Juri and Leda ever did onto anything*_

....god, those guitar riffs are BEAUTIFUL, and u can feel they are VERY VERY confident on the arrangement they did onto the song


----------



## H_SL

Juri's voice fits in perfectly (if you compare with the original)  
And Leda, well, he makes it awesome by default xD


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## bouVIP

I am in love with this song~


----------



## H_SL

DELUHI never was a band. DELUHI is a being that constantly changes, evolves, it has many faces. Even though DELUHI members are not together as DELUHI, they are still together (except Aggy... well, he played his part). Juri, Leda and Sujk stay with eachother, even though they participate in many side projects. It's like... They don't stay at one place, they are trying out the full spectrum of music. I'd say... someday they'll be in the same band again))) 

Okay, sorry for the diarrhea of thoughts xD


Man, that solo part is just so epic. Whole song is epic. 







And who's playing the drums? Uncredited Sujk? o.o


----------



## scion26

H_SL said:


> And who's playing the drums? Uncredited Sujk? o.o



Very high chance it might only be MIDI drums, it rly doesn't feel like Sujk's hard hitting style and sounds a bit linear


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Somebody was kind enough to upload this:


----------



## H_SL

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Somebody was kind enough to upload this:





Yeeeeah, the Sujk's Death Voice part, hehehe


----------



## bouVIP

This has probably been posted before, but I just saw these videos and I could watch them over and over again.


----------



## scion26

Leda is doing session live again!

Leda will be performing with Halloween Junky Orchestra in "Halloween Party 2013" which is created mainly by VAMPS, Halloween Junky Orchestra is formed by Hyde from L'Arc-en-Ciel and VAMPS, containing a group of top class rock/metal musician in the whole of Japan, here are the members (Prepare to get ur mind blown because Leda is actually in the swarm of these big names):

yasu, HIRO (Libraian/La'cryma Christi), Shinya (Dir En Grey), &#26126;&#24076;(SID), *Leda*, Anis, &#38738;&#26408;&#38534;&#27835;, &#26601;(Nightmare), Kyo (D'ERLANGER), ROLLY, Teru & Takuro (GLAY)...and more

....soo, Leda is good enough to stand with THE PINNICLE TOP CLASS ARTISTS IN JAPAN already, I still can't believe it


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Halloween Party shows are always good fun.

The Halloween Junky Orchestra lineup has a ton of awesome this year!


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> ....soo, Leda is good enough to stand with THE PINNICLE TOP CLASS ARTISTS IN JAPAN already, I still can't believe it


 

More like... they're good enough to play together with Leda. Give it a few more years, he'll be more famous than Hide. (social media proves it - Leda is being followed on twitter by T.M.R., Hitsugi, Satoshi and even Ruki)




Japan needs to make a musical movie like Les Misérables, but rock/metal version. Just sayin'...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

H_SL said:


> More like... they're good enough to play together with Leda. Give it a few more years, he'll be more famous than Hide. (social media proves it - Leda is being followed on twitter by T.M.R., Hitsugi, Satoshi and even Ruki)


 
I'm just happy Yasu and Leda are playing together. As far as I'm concerned, Yasu can do no wrong, ever. And the two togerther is just ridiculous. Actually, it'd be beyond awesome if Leda ends up in the next Acid Black Cherry lineup...


----------



## scion26

Hey guys, check out my new vid:


I uhh.....moved to Japan now, and I got a Joe Satriani JVM - -"

Check out how Cygnus sounds thru a tube amp but not played by Leda (And how Cygnus manages jazz - -)


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> Hey guys, check out my new vid:
> 
> 
> I uhh.....moved to Japan now, and I got a Joe Satriani JVM - -"
> 
> Check out how Cygnus sounds thru a tube amp but not played by Leda (And how Cygnus manages jazz - -)




Holy crap! Very nice!


----------



## H_SL

What is this??? xDDDD


----------



## indrangelion

scion26 said:


> Hey guys, check out my new vid:
> 
> 
> I uhh.....moved to Japan now, and I got a Joe Satriani JVM - -"
> 
> Check out how Cygnus sounds thru a tube amp but not played by Leda (And how Cygnus manages jazz - -)




Killer, dude. Congrats! Studying or working there (if I may ask)? Maybe I can pay you a visit the next time I'm there!



H_SL said:


> What is this??? xDDDD



This one is funnier I reckon


----------



## scion26

H_SL said:


>



The moment I saw that photo, I was like:
"Oh? Who's that short lady playing with Daigo?"
*10 seconds later*

"....oh."



indrangelion said:


> Killer, dude. Congrats! Studying or working there (if I may ask)? Maybe I can pay you a visit the next time I'm there!



Studying. I'm going to a Japanese language school for now, afterward I will go to ESP musical academy....As for MI, I'm having some problem visa-wise, so I can't apply there - -"


----------



## H_SL

indrangelion said:


> Killer, dude. Congrats! Studying or working there (if I may ask)? Maybe I can pay you a visit the next time I'm there!
> 
> 
> 
> This one is funnier I reckon


 

LOL! Leda looks like Levi from Attack On Titan xD


----------



## indrangelion




----------



## scion26

indrangelion said:


>



OHH! It's the crazy lady who owns the Cygnus SN!

Hmm, wait, something's wrong.....




......oh.


----------



## scion26

Well, that's a bit of a surprise, Juri was actually in the Halloween Party show with Yo from Matenrou Opera:




(The whole Japan is on Attack of Titan hype.)

He also has another session with a temporary session band called "&#35328;&#35542;&#24382;&#22311;", in 11/10

Members are:
Juri&#12539;Sujk&#12539;TOMOZO&#12539;&#12376;&#12423;&#12435;(Sel'm)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

For those who don't have Cygnushred yet, i.e. ..me..... but that will be rectified soon...


----------



## scion26

Bloody_Inferno said:


>




Even tho I own the DVD, I JUST noticed Cygnus Ultratone actually has unfinished thin paint from this vid

....I'm gassing for one now.


----------



## H_SL

Dat Ultratone

And wtf is he doing in the 13AM demo at 3:01?????


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

H_SL said:


> And wtf is he doing in the 13AM demo at 3:01?????


 
Bending the neck.

Players who don't have a trem can get similar whammy effects by bending the neck: specifically push the headstock forward away from you, while pushing the top part of the body towards you. The result is subtle pitch shifting you hear. Because bolt-on necks are near indestructable, this can be done freely without seriously damaging the guitar. 

Many players do this: Michael Schenker, Slash, Jake E Lee, Billy Sheehan... and none of them are shy about it either. Schenker and Slash do these on Gibson set necks, while Lee and Sheehan have used the technique so severely that at times they can sound like dive bombs. Hell, Nuno Bettencourt did it vibrato style at the end of More Than Words on an acoustic! 

Of course overdoing this 'can' damage the guitar. Though incidentally enough, the popular reports of guitar damage just happens to be from Schenker and Slash, set neck users. Slash in particular copped a painful case of headstock-to-the-chin...

I do this a fair bit myself on my bass and non-whammy guitars, I haven't broken anything... yet... but I have broken a strap resulting in my bass falling onto the floor...


----------



## scion26

I'm back bitches~ : D

I think I pretty much nailed the base of Leda's tone here. Enjoy~


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> I'm back bitches~ : D
> 
> I think I pretty much nailed the base of Leda's tone here. Enjoy~




Awesome, maaaan!


----------



## Reneguitario

http://youtu.be/4xiKR4HgtM0


----------



## H_SL

Nothing special about the songs, though. Just usual pop-ish sound with Juri's awesome voice


----------



## scion26

Juri said he need to redefine what is music to him and start from the very very very basic, so maybe that's why with the 100% pop style

It's awesome and all, I honestly rly dig it especially that I think Juri's voice sounds like it's "suppose" to do this. But I'm honestly tilting my head along the whole trailer, because this is the voice I'm used to when listening to metal and very aggressive music, but now his voice is placed into a genre which is the EXACT opposite of what I'm used to. And actually very serious J-pop too, not single feel of aggressive and metal influence inside of it which Juri has in the past with....well, 90% of the band he played with. I love it and all, but I need some time to accept Blanche since this is VERY drastic


----------



## H_SL

Different Parts of DELUHI are trying out EVERY genre of music. I knew Juri would make a pop album way before he even planned to. I even imagined he would sing with some girl (like a douette).



Other than that. Went to see LOKA perform here in Belgium the other day)))


----------



## H_SL

Juri's SHADE and Remember The Rain covers sound so unusual o.o so much piano.


----------



## scion26

Got Juri's album! And well....it's hit and miss

A good way of saying it, it's very lovely! Let's get together now is actually very groovy and bumps me up, all the other songs are actually very simple yet very lovely. A bad way of saying it, well, generic R&B (Japan generic rap/sing hybrid melodies, ultra frequent usage of triplets), and I personally didn't liked Shade's arrangement, kinda forced.

And Juri voice, ehh, well, I dunno. It's either the mix, the microphone he used, or Juri is trying too hard sound mellow, it sounded very weird to me. However Let's get together now's vocal mix sounded completely different from others, since it's this is the only dance pop and other are R&B

Anyway, I still liked it, I've been listening to it the whole day traveling around. And I'm gonna improvise the shit out of all of the song using the most shitty generic Ionian mode - -

Edit: And I did it.


----------



## H_SL

lookie lookie, Leda and TMR


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Still weird to see TM withough Hiroshi Sibasaki... 

Leda doing trem wankery.


----------



## tzorrot

Hi guys. I wonder if anyone has guitar tabs for Two Hurt or Recall. I'm pretty bad at getting notes by ear, especially such difficult songs as Deluhi. I'll be thankful.


----------



## H_SL

That feeling when...

Vivid Place by DELUHI:

All I really want is to be free from my world
I don't ever want to feel like I did that day
So please take me to somewhere I love
Please take me all the way

and...

Under the bridge by Red Hot Chili Peppers:


don't ever want to feel
Like I did that day
Take me to the place I love
Take me all the way
I don't ever want to feel
Like I did that day
Take me to the place I love
Take me all the way


----------



## scion26

Leda is just being Leda, but Fujioka is just being awkward lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Good to see Leda bringing back his black Horizon and (even better) his Arrow&#8230; even for this.


----------



## BornToLooze

I was looking for Deluhi tabs and found one for an acoustic version of the Farthest. Did they ever do one or is it just a tab for a cover someone did? Like pretty much every other song of theirs is way beyond my skill level, but it sounds badass.


----------



## H_SL

BornToLooze said:


> I was looking for Deluhi tabs and found one for an acoustic version of the Farthest. Did they ever do one or is it just a tab for a cover someone did?



Nope, it's fanmade.


----------



## scion26

Do u believe this? An ACTUAL gear demo from Leda @@


----------



## H_SL

He should do MOAR!!!!


----------



## scion26

Who's getting it just for Leda?

(I just realize we missed out a lot of things that are happening - -)


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> Who's getting it just for Leda?
> 
> (I just realize we missed out a lot of things that are happening - -)



I don't even know what to say  What the hell did they do to Leda....?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

H_SL said:


> I don't even know what to say  What the hell did they do to Leda....?



Being a session musician for pop artists. Not an easy gig. Check out any Gackt live footage and see what those guys go through. 

And considering he just played with TM Revolution; the Daigo gig looks tame in comparison. 

That said, it's good to see the Cygnus SN more often now.


----------



## H_SL

I hope they paid him enough, lol


----------



## scion26

H_SL said:


> I hope they paid him enough, lol



Well, hes alive, owning a Friedman Brown Eye, created his own studio according to his pre-new year blog entry, and still have time to climb to the top of Mount Fuji during the summer, I guess he got paid enough lol


----------



## H_SL

Well, I guess we're all waiting for him to make some awesome songs, aren't we? lol


----------



## tzorrot

H_SL said:


> Well, I guess we're all waiting for him to make some awesome songs, aren't we? lol



It's pretty hard to find proper vocal and other instruments, so let's just hope we'll hear something new from him soon.


----------



## H_SL

tzorrot said:


> It's pretty hard to find proper vocal and other instruments, so let's just hope we'll hear something new from him soon.



Leda's awesomeness is all he needs, lol


----------



## Schwarzwind

Hello everyone.

So I've had my Cygnus for 2 days now. And I own an ESP Crying Star-Rebel as my main guitar. 

So I'm gonna give everyone a comparison review between the two.


NGD Comparison Review:

2013 ESP Cygnus.

My initial impression was that the guitar is actually bigger than it seemed on the pictures. 
It is technically an Explorer type. It is also about 30% heavier than my Crying Star-Rebel. 
There's a lot of wood on the Cygnus for sure. The paint is ok, Scion mentioned it being super thin. 
But it seemed that its just missing quite a bit of clear coat. 2 days and i already have one ding from my strap plastic bracket thing...

The neck profile is actually about 10-15% thicker than my Rebel. But felt flatter in radius. 
The frets are actually surprisingly somewhat on the smaller scale compared to the Rebel.
The headstock is kinda huge in person. the tune-o-matic bridge it had on, is not the kind that can be adjusted by using a flat head from the top. 
But rather by twisting the bottom post. Which is really hard to do when its under string tension.
The guitar is really well balanced, no neck dive issues there. As far as sound goes, it is very twangy/trebly. 

Compared to my rebel's EMG 89, the pickups on the Cygnus screams with a raw bite under the same amp settings.
The pick guard material is actually all once piece plastic. 
It seems like its made out of gold mirror material in which they put another layer that has been processed to simulate anodizing.

In short the Cygnus is heavy, Screams, and Twangy. 
It has "Retro" in mind, this guitar will "relic" itself if you stare at it hard enough.
It is a beautiful, RAW, No BS Bare-knuckle-Boxing kind of guitar.

Syu and Leda have definitely let their personality come thru their guitar designs.

Here's a picture of it. I will post a picture of both together when I'm not busy playing 2-3hrs a day after 2hrs of Jiu-Jitsu 5x a week.


----------



## H_SL

Schwarzwind said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> So I've had my Cygnus for 2 days now. And I own an ESP Crying Star-Rebel as my main guitar.
> 
> So I'm gonna give everyone a comparison review between the two.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review, man!  Enjoy playing both those awesome guitars, you lucky bastard)))


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Latest news: Leda's playing in Ikuo's solo album R.E.D. Zone.

KING RECORDS OFFICIAL SITE >



> IKUO(ex-Lapis Lazuli, now in BULL ZEICHEN 88, Rayflower) new album "R.E.D. ZONE" will be released at 2014/02/26 (3,150yen)
> 
> [track list]
> 01.N.S.R
> 02.RED ZONE
> 03.What's up?
> 04.PIT INN GROOVE
> 05.OVERLAP (self-cover)
> 06.THUNDERBIRD (T.M.Revolution cover)
> 07.Break Out the World
> 08.&#12381;&#12398;&#20809;&#12408;(sono hikari e)
> 09.UNI-ZONE
> 10.LONG WAY (self-cover)
> 11.V&#31995;&#12387;&#12413;&#12367;&#12394;&#12356;&#26354;(V-keippokunai kyoku)
> 12.prestissimo


 
The musician lineup is pretty awesome as well. 




> &#9670;Artist
> &#12288;angela(Vo.atsuko&#12289;Syn.KATSU)
> &#9670;Bass
> &#12288;MASAKI&#12289;&#29183;(&#25705;&#22825;&#27004;&#12458;&#12506;&#12521&#12289;&#32080;&#33391;(Kra)&#12289;&#33775;&#20955;(NoGoD)&#12289;&#26449;&#30000; &#38534;&#34892;
> &#9670;Drums
> &#12288;&#22338;&#26481; &#24935;(T-SQUARE)&#12289;&#23665;&#23822; &#24950;(Venomstrip)&#12289;&#38738;&#23665; &#33521;&#27193;&#12289;&#33733;&#27836; &#23389;&#19977;&#12289;
> &#12288;&#28147;&#22763;(SIAM SHADE&#12289;BULL ZEICHEN88)&#12289;&#38263;&#35895;&#24029; &#28009;&#20108;
> &#9670;Keyboard/Synthesizer
> &#12288;&#30333;&#20117; &#12450;&#12461;&#12488;&#12289;&#23736; &#21033;&#33267;&#12289;&#27827;&#21407; &#32789;&#19968;(FEAR FROM THE HATE)&#12289;&#37117; &#21843;&#19968;&#12289;
> &#12288;SHINGO&#12289;&#23470;&#23822; &#35029;&#20171;
> &#9670;Guitar
> &#12288;e-ZUKA(GRANRODEO)&#12289;&#26612;&#23822; &#28009;&#12289;ISAO&#12289;Leda(ex-DELUHI)&#12289;
> &#12288;SUNAO&#12289;&#33776;&#21475; &#38596;&#30690;(TRIX)&#12289;YUKI(DUSTAR-3)&#12289;tatsuo(everset)
> &#9670;Horns
> &#12288;T.Sax&#65306;&#23665;&#21475; &#30495;&#25991;
> &#12288;Trumpet&#65306;&#23567;&#37326; &#30740;&#20108;
> &#9670;Others
> &#12288;MC&#65306;&#27468;&#24195;&#22580; &#28147;(&#12468;&#12540;&#12523;&#12487;&#12531;&#12508;&#12531;&#12496;&#12540


----------



## scion26

Notice: These two videos are _*not*_ from my channel. This guy downloaded my video without my acknowledgement and uploaded onto his channel. Even more, in the Arrow Two Hurt video, he literally claim that it's him in the video in the video description. And he kept deleting my warning comment in the Cygnus Catalyst solo video.

Should I report the shit out of this motherfu*ker? It's pissing me off but I dunno if I should make a fuss about it... Even more I ain't any big deal on youtube



Schwarzwind said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> So I've had my Cygnus for 2 days now. And I own an ESP Crying Star-Rebel as my main guitar.
> 
> So I'm gonna give everyone a comparison review between the two.
> 
> ...



Gratz on the Cygnus, it finally arrived! Glad u feel the rawness of the guitar, it's something u must notice when u play a Cygnus


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> Notice: These two videos are _*not*_ from my channel. This guy downloaded my video without my acknowledgement and uploaded onto his channel. Even more, in the Arrow Two Hurt video, he literally claim that it's him in the video in the video description. And he kept deleting my warning comment in the Cygnus Catalyst solo video.
> 
> Should I report the shit out of this motherfu*ker? It's pissing me off but I dunno if I should make a fuss about it... Even more I ain't any big deal on youtube




Ofc you should, even more, make a video and put your name (watermark) on it. Let's see how he will put that one on his channel.
Let's flag that f***er, let's say... sexual content...or animal abuse)))


----------



## tzorrot

You can easily remove his videos, just contact youtube support.
Even more, you can sue him if he's monetizing them.


----------



## Schwarzwind

scion26 said:


> Notice: These two videos are _*not*_ from my channel...
> 
> Gratz on the Cygnus, it finally arrived! Glad u feel the rawness of the guitar, it's something u must notice when u play a Cygnus.



Flag, report and watermark your next ones.

Thanks, me and the Cygnus are getting along very well thru Deluhi covers! 

I was gonna do Catalyst, however the strings that it came with we're too floppy in A# tuning.

I'm level grinding with Galneryus and Deluhi (with a hint of yngwie in the middle) because I'm looking to play live gigs again this year.


----------



## fc3603

Schwarzwind said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> So I've had my Cygnus for 2 days now. And I own an ESP Crying Star-Rebel as my main guitar.
> 
> So I'm gonna give everyone a comparison review between the two.
> 
> 
> NGD Comparison Review:
> 
> 2013 ESP Cygnus.
> 
> My initial impression was that the guitar is actually bigger than it seemed on the pictures.
> It is technically an Explorer type. It is also about 30% heavier than my Crying Star-Rebel.
> There's a lot of wood on the Cygnus for sure. The paint is ok, Scion mentioned it being super thin.
> But it seemed that its just missing quite a bit of clear coat. 2 days and i already have one ding from my strap plastic bracket thing...
> 
> The neck profile is actually about 10-15% thicker than my Rebel. But felt flatter in radius.
> The frets are actually surprisingly somewhat on the smaller scale compared to the Rebel.
> The headstock is kinda huge in person. the tune-o-matic bridge it had on, is not the kind that can be adjusted by using a flat head from the top.
> But rather by twisting the bottom post. Which is really hard to do when its under string tension.
> The guitar is really well balanced, no neck dive issues there. As far as sound goes, it is very twangy/trebly.
> 
> Compared to my rebel's EMG 89, the pickups on the Cygnus screams with a raw bite under the same amp settings.
> The pick guard material is actually all once piece plastic.
> It seems like its made out of gold mirror material in which they put another layer that has been processed to simulate anodizing.
> 
> In short the Cygnus is heavy, Screams, and Twangy.
> It has "Retro" in mind, this guitar will "relic" itself if you stare at it hard enough.
> It is a beautiful, RAW, No BS Bare-knuckle-Boxing kind of guitar.
> 
> Syu and Leda have definitely let their personality come thru their guitar designs.
> 
> Here's a picture of it. I will post a picture of both together when I'm not busy playing 2-3hrs a day after 2hrs of Jiu-Jitsu 5x a week.




HNGD mate. It looks like a firebird to me. And he's got a SG type new sig model in the same color I remember.


----------



## H_SL

Guitar Jam ft. Syu, 18yo Leda, T. Ohmura, and many more)))


----------



## BornToLooze

I haven't been in here much so I might have missed it, but has anyone got one of the Edwards Cygnuses yet? I was thinking about getting one.


----------



## H_SL

BornToLooze said:


> I haven't been in here much so I might have missed it, but has anyone got one of the Edwards Cygnuses yet? I was thinking about getting one.




Planning on it)))  I wish they were selling an Edwards Ultratone sig.


----------



## BornToLooze

I wish I could find an Ultratone besides that 7 string one that's been on ebay forever.


----------



## indrangelion

Hi guys,

I just want to say goodbye, as this is going to be my very last post on Sevenstring.org. As advised by a good friend, I've decided to leave on a happier note. While I may not be around on this forum any more, you can still reach me on my Facebook and Twitter. Or better yet, on a better place in the skies above, called the Bmusic Forum.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/indra.widyatmo/
Twitter: @indrangelion
Bmusic Forum: indra13

And as my final contribution to the topic, please enjoy these. And please stop asking me about it.



























Please note that I'm going to leave these images up for one week only. To avoid counterfeiters and all. You scum. If you need to see them, contact me on FB or Twitter.

Thanks again to the handful of you who have contributed to this topic. Please keep it alive!

Over and out.


----------



## H_SL

indrangelion said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just want to say goodbye, as this is going to be my very last post on Sevenstring.org. As advised by a good friend, I've decided to leave on a happier note. While I may not be around on this forum any more, you can still reach me on my Facebook and Twitter. Or better yet, on a better place in the skies above, called the Bmusic Forum.
> 
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/indra.widyatmo/
> Twitter: @indrangelion
> Bmusic Forum: indra13
> 
> And as my final contribution to the topic, please enjoy these. And please stop asking me about it.
> 
> 
> Please note that I'm going to leave these images up for one week only. To avoid counterfeiters and all. You scum. If you need to see them, contact me on FB or Twitter.
> 
> Thanks again to the handful of you who have contributed to this topic. Please keep it alive!
> 
> Over and out.


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## scion26

It's nothing much but....

I'm looking at Leda on TV right at this moment. Hes performing (air guitar-ing) with Babymetal on Music Station.

omfg. This is way too random.

Edit: And they skipped the whole damn solo. Fu*k.


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> It's nothing much but....
> 
> I'm looking at Leda on TV right at this moment. Hes performing (air guitar-ing) with Babymetal on Music Station.
> 
> omfg. This is way too random.
> 
> Edit: And they skipped the whole damn solo. Fu*k.




WHAAAAAATTTT??????  Google time!!!!!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Trailer for Ikuo's solo album Red Zone.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CZBhAU..._uri=/watch?v=CZBhAUXe794&feature=youtu.be&a=

No indication on which track Leds plays on though.


----------



## H_SL

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Trailer for Ikuo's solo album Red Zone.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CZBhAU..._uri=/watch?v=CZBhAUXe794&feature=youtu.be&a=
> 
> No indication on which track Leds plays on though.


 
08.&#12381;&#12398;&#20809;&#12408;(sono hikari e) has a Leda presence


----------



## BornToLooze

I just ordered one of the Edwards Cygnuses. Anyone have a general idea how long it might take?


----------



## scion26

If anyone has been catching up with Leda's twitter, and mostly in this case Fujioka Mikio's twitter, u will see this:





And that's uhh.....MY Cygnus, I was having a little seminar in MI

The most insane thing is I was in the toilet at that moment, I didn't even know Fujioka-sensei took the damn thing and took a picture without me knowing it @@

But damn, connections @@

P.S I received a private lesson from Fujioka-sensei about how to survive the snow in Tokyo, and that sh*t was useful.


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> If anyone has been catching up with Leda's twitter, and mostly in this case Fujioka Mikio's twitter, u will see this:
> 
> 
> And that's uhh.....MY Cygnus, I was having a little seminar in MI
> 
> The most insane thing is I was in the toilet at that moment, I didn't even know Fujioka-sensei took the damn thing and took a picture without me knowing it @@
> 
> But damn, connections @@
> 
> P.S I received a private lesson from Fujioka-sensei about how to survive the snow in Tokyo, and that sh*t was useful.






DUUUUUDE! O_O Lucky~ xD If you ever meet Leda, tell him from us: \m/


----------



## BornToLooze

Hey, do y'all have any advice on how to get a tone close to Live:Bliztkrieg on an Axefx Ultra?


----------



## scion26

BornToLooze said:


> Hey, do y'all have any advice on how to get a tone close to Live:Bliztkrieg on an Axefx Ultra?



That tone has some weird ass reverb on it, might be some issue with the micing. But lots of mids and just only enough bass to provide the body of the tone I guess. Don't have too much bass, since believe or not, most of the bass u think u hear from the guitar in that live are mostly Aggy's bass, guitar actually have almost little to no bass. Anyway, try around.


----------



## BornToLooze

I got a surprise for y'all


----------



## bouVIP

I like where this is going.


----------



## BornToLooze

I was gonna show it for my 1000th post.


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## bouVIP

WOW that looks amazing! So jealous man!


----------



## H_SL

You should make a review video, yo!


----------



## BornToLooze

I might in a couple days


----------



## scion26

Wow, more and more people owning Cygnus....

Tell us how it felt, I kinda miss the Edwards version actually


----------



## bouVIP

I have been waiting for someone to upload this forever!!!!


----------



## tzorrot

scion26 said:


> That tone has some weird ass reverb on it, might be some issue with the micing. But lots of mids and just only enough bass to provide the body of the tone I guess. Don't have too much bass, since believe or not, most of the bass u think u hear from the guitar in that live are mostly Aggy's bass, guitar actually have almost little to no bass. Anyway, try around.


Don't forget about specific sound of bill lawrence pickup. All mids are coming from it.


----------



## Rizky

He have Edwards E-Cygnus. I don't know where he come from..


----------



## BornToLooze

After having my Cygnus for a while, it's a ....ing amazing guitar, the only problem I'm having is the low E pop out of the nut if I play anything fast open notes. (gallops, 16th notes, ect.) But even though I was highly skeptical of having a Jazz in the bridge at first. Try one out. It's amazing for heavy stuff. Now if only I was either good enough to play the Deluhi stuff that's already tabbed out or have a good enough ear to figure out the rest of it.

But one thing I thought of, since most of us have Cygnuses (Cygni???) we should do a Deluhi megathread cover of something. And no, this isn't just an attempt to get someone to tab stuff out for me.








Well maybe it is....


----------



## scion26

Rizky said:


> He have Edwards E-Cygnus. I don't know where he come from..




omg, hes from Hong Kong, I saw him before @@

Now then, my unique-ness in Hong Kong is completely wiped out because of him -.-



BornToLooze said:


> After having my Cygnus for a while, it's a ....ing amazing guitar, the only problem I'm having is the low E pop out of the nut if I play anything fast open notes. (gallops, 16th notes, ect.) But even though I was highly skeptical of having a Jazz in the bridge at first. Try one out. It's amazing for heavy stuff. Now if only I was either good enough to play the Deluhi stuff that's already tabbed out or have a good enough ear to figure out the rest of it.
> 
> But one thing I thought of, since most of us have Cygnuses (Cygni???) we should do a Deluhi megathread cover of something. And no, this isn't just an attempt to get someone to tab stuff out for me.



I have problem with string popping out too, but it's the high E string and it only pops out twice for 2 years of owning it. I don't mind it that much since it only happens and rarely happens when I go full on crazy on stage.

Well, I'm down for it, tell me if u have any idea on what to do! I can also help reamping to make our tone more consistence


----------



## BornToLooze

Mine happens all the time. And I don't even have to be going crazy for it to pop out.

What song would you want to do?


----------



## scion26

BornToLooze said:


> Mine happens all the time. And I don't even have to be going crazy for it to pop out.
> 
> What song would you want to do?



Hmm, I don't rly have problem with that when I tried E-Cygnus long time ago, and I was chugging hard for 1 hour straight. Better go get it checked @@

Anything is alright, from Deluhi to Babymetal. But I dunno about the tabbing-it-out part @@


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> Anything is alright, from Deluhi to Babymetal. But I dunno about the tabbing-it-out part @@




Then do a medley  Like parts of different songs blending, IMHO it's a great tribute


----------



## BornToLooze

I'm down for what ever as long as I can get a tab for it.


----------



## Schwarzwind

May I join?


----------



## BornToLooze

Sure.

I was thinking since I can't figure stuff out by ear and Scion's not sure about tabbing stuff out we could do either Frontier or the Farthest.

But I do like the idea of doing a medley.


EDIT:
Didn't Leda use a Dual Rec on their older stuff?


----------



## Reneguitario

I wouldn't mind getting in on this melody, but alas, I do not own a Cygnus. My guitar does have an L500 though. lol


----------



## BornToLooze

Sure you can. Just by a Cygnus first. The Edwards one it only like $1100. 

What songs would you want to do?


EDIT: I know HS_L said I should make a review video about my Edwards, but I'm waiting until I get over the "honeymoon" period with it, so I might be able to find some things wrong with it, but nope, so far it's still perfect even with the nut issue.

But I just reread through this whole thread, and I'll admit, Deluhi is still the only band that I'm truly upset split up. Don't get me wrong, Undivide is amazing, but it's still not Deluhi. I remember the first time I heard their record I didn't like it because it wasn't Deluhi. I remember finding out the bass player from Galneryus had left so I figured I would check out his band, and I was completely blown away. That's the whole reason I joined SSO. I found this thread around the time they announced they were splitting up and I was crushed. I found the greatest band I'd ever heard and found out they were splitting up. I remember reading y'all trying to figure out whether Leda used a Bill and Becky or a Bill Lawrence USA and thinking, "man, these people are kind of obsessive!" And I remember the first time I saw the Cygnus I thought it was goofy looking, but the more I saw it the more I needed it. And I remember Indra and Scion getting a Cygnus and that being the only time I've felt an urge to but a plane ticket to go steal a guitar. But the more I listened to Leda and Deluhi the more I understood it. Every band I have been really into, I've eventually gotten tired of listening to. Even Metallica, who I've always said is the greatest band of all time, I've gotten sick of some of their songs. But not Deluhi. As many times as I've head Orion Once Again and Skapegoat, I still love them as much as the first time I heard them. Even when I got sick of playing guitar, that's what got me to start playing again, I would listen to the riff from one of their songs and I would just have to learn it. Granted I'm not good enough to make any of their songs anywhere close too good enough, I still had to try. That has become my main goal, to try and have even a fraction of the talent that Leda has. I honestly think it's started to subconsciously affect my gear choices too.

I just want to thank Sujk, Aggy, Juri, and most of all Leda for letting me know how perfect a band can be. But most of all, thank you Leda for being the greatest guitar player of all time, making me realize how bad of a guitar player I am, giving me an incentive to keep playing guitar, lightening my wallet so much and giving me something to rip off for all of my half assed attempts at writing original music. 


I know y'all probably don't care to read all of that, but between rereading this thread and listening to Deluhi all day, I just had to say it.


----------



## H_SL

BornToLooze said:


> Sure you can. Just by a Cygnus first. The Edwards one it only like $1100.
> 
> What songs would you want to do?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I know HS_L said I should make a review video about my Edwards, but I'm waiting until I get over the "honeymoon" period with it, so I might be able to find some things wrong with it, but nope, so far it's still perfect even with the nut issue.
> 
> But I just reread through this whole thread, and I'll admit, Deluhi is still the only band that I'm truly upset split up. Don't get me wrong, Undivide is amazing, but it's still not Deluhi. I remember the first time I heard their record I didn't like it because it wasn't Deluhi. I remember finding out the bass player from Galneryus had left so I figured I would check out his band, and I was completely blown away. That's the whole reason I joined SSO. I found this thread around the time they announced they were splitting up and I was crushed. I found the greatest band I'd ever heard and found out they were splitting up. I remember reading y'all trying to figure out whether Leda used a Bill and Becky or a Bill Lawrence USA and thinking, "man, these people are kind of obsessive!" And I remember the first time I saw the Cygnus I thought it was goofy looking, but the more I saw it the more I needed it. And I remember Indra and Scion getting a Cygnus and that being the only time I've felt an urge to but a plane ticket to go steal a guitar. But the more I listened to Leda and Deluhi the more I understood it. Every band I have been really into, I've eventually gotten tired of listening to. Even Metallica, who I've always said is the greatest band of all time, I've gotten sick of some of their songs. But not Deluhi. As many times as I've head Orion Once Again and Skapegoat, I still love them as much as the first time I heard them. Even when I got sick of playing guitar, that's what got me to start playing again, I would listen to the riff from one of their songs and I would just have to learn it. Granted I'm not good enough to make any of their songs anywhere close too good enough, I still had to try. That has become my main goal, to try and have even a fraction of the talent that Leda has. I honestly think it's started to subconsciously affect my gear choices too.
> 
> I just want to thank Sujk, Aggy, Juri, and most of all Leda for letting me know how perfect a band can be. But most of all, thank you Leda for being the greatest guitar player of all time, making me realize how bad of a guitar player I am, giving me an incentive to keep playing guitar, lightening my wallet so much and giving me something to rip off for all of my half assed attempts at writing original music.
> 
> 
> I know y'all probably don't care to read all of that, but between rereading this thread and listening to Deluhi all day, I just had to say it.





I feel ya, brah


----------



## Schwarzwind

So i was just about to change my strings into these new Dunlop Heavy Cores 12's for A# tuning...

Then I realized that the tuners on my Cygnus isn't the usual "string thru tuner hole" type...

How does this work?


----------



## BornToLooze

They look like the string goes down in the hole in the tuner and then you wrap it around it. I guess, I haven't changed the strings on mine yet. Scion should know, he's had his for a while.

Also, I made a tab for Departure if anyone's interested.

http://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/d/deluhi/departure_guitar_pro.htm


----------



## Codeman

BornToLooze said:


> Sure you can. Just by a Cygnus first. The Edwards one it only like $1100.
> 
> What songs would you want to do?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I know HS_L said I should make a review video about my Edwards, but I'm waiting until I get over the "honeymoon" period with it, so I might be able to find some things wrong with it, but nope, so far it's still perfect even with the nut issue.
> 
> But I just reread through this whole thread, and I'll admit, Deluhi is still the only band that I'm truly upset split up. Don't get me wrong, Undivide is amazing, but it's still not Deluhi. I remember the first time I heard their record I didn't like it because it wasn't Deluhi. I remember finding out the bass player from Galneryus had left so I figured I would check out his band, and I was completely blown away. That's the whole reason I joined SSO. I found this thread around the time they announced they were splitting up and I was crushed. I found the greatest band I'd ever heard and found out they were splitting up. I remember reading y'all trying to figure out whether Leda used a Bill and Becky or a Bill Lawrence USA and thinking, "man, these people are kind of obsessive!" And I remember the first time I saw the Cygnus I thought it was goofy looking, but the more I saw it the more I needed it. And I remember Indra and Scion getting a Cygnus and that being the only time I've felt an urge to but a plane ticket to go steal a guitar. But the more I listened to Leda and Deluhi the more I understood it. Every band I have been really into, I've eventually gotten tired of listening to. Even Metallica, who I've always said is the greatest band of all time, I've gotten sick of some of their songs. But not Deluhi. As many times as I've head Orion Once Again and Skapegoat, I still love them as much as the first time I heard them. Even when I got sick of playing guitar, that's what got me to start playing again, I would listen to the riff from one of their songs and I would just have to learn it. Granted I'm not good enough to make any of their songs anywhere close too good enough, I still had to try. That has become my main goal, to try and have even a fraction of the talent that Leda has. I honestly think it's started to subconsciously affect my gear choices too.
> 
> I just want to thank Sujk, Aggy, Juri, and most of all Leda for letting me know how perfect a band can be. But most of all, thank you Leda for being the greatest guitar player of all time, making me realize how bad of a guitar player I am, giving me an incentive to keep playing guitar, lightening my wallet so much and giving me something to rip off for all of my half assed attempts at writing original music.
> 
> 
> I know y'all probably don't care to read all of that, but between rereading this thread and listening to Deluhi all day, I just had to say it.



Of course we do 


I find your story meaningful and I can relate to it.
I've always had a love for music but only as a listener, I never really played any instrument.
I already had some knowledge of japanese music in general but the stuff was hard to get at the time.
As technology evolved with broadband internet, file-sharing, etc it got easier and I was able to get into more music and I found out about the new (at the time) visual kei scene.
I had never been so passionate about music until then, these new bands were putting out such amazing, fresh and inspiring heavy/rock music that made anything rock/pop/metal being produced in the rest of the world sound really dull, passionless and outdated.

I ended up going to Japan (for all sorts of reasons, not just music) and attended a couple of VK gigs.
When I came back home I started to learn how to play bass and later the guitar (and returned to Japan and attended more gigs and got some guitars  )
Somewhere in the middle I got to know DELUHI and almost instantly became one of my major inspirations for music.

So it has been a wild ride, I ended up going to Japan a couple of times, attented lots of gigs, I started to play bass/guitar and played my own gigs at home, I hosted some J music events here and even booked a VK'ish indie artist to perform in my own country, and I had some casual/random meet and greets with some other artists while in Japan.

TL DR

I feel yah too, bands like DELUHI can be inspiring as fck!


----------



## BornToLooze

And this is why I asked didn't Leda used to use a Dual Rec


----------



## H_SL

BornToLooze said:


> And this is why I asked didn't Leda used to use a Dual Rec



As far as I know, he used only the Marshall before.


----------



## BornToLooze

I know on one of first pages Indra said something about him using one, and I thought I'd seen a picture where he had one in the studio with his Marshall.


----------



## tzorrot

BornToLooze said:


> Sure you can. Just by a Cygnus first. The Edwards one it only like $1100.
> 
> What songs would you want to do?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I know HS_L said I should make a review video about my Edwards, but I'm waiting until I get over the "honeymoon" period with it, so I might be able to find some things wrong with it, but nope, so far it's still perfect even with the nut issue.
> 
> But I just reread through this whole thread, and I'll admit, Deluhi is still the only band that I'm truly upset split up. Don't get me wrong, Undivide is amazing, but it's still not Deluhi. I remember the first time I heard their record I didn't like it because it wasn't Deluhi. I remember finding out the bass player from Galneryus had left so I figured I would check out his band, and I was completely blown away. That's the whole reason I joined SSO. I found this thread around the time they announced they were splitting up and I was crushed. I found the greatest band I'd ever heard and found out they were splitting up. I remember reading y'all trying to figure out whether Leda used a Bill and Becky or a Bill Lawrence USA and thinking, "man, these people are kind of obsessive!" And I remember the first time I saw the Cygnus I thought it was goofy looking, but the more I saw it the more I needed it. And I remember Indra and Scion getting a Cygnus and that being the only time I've felt an urge to but a plane ticket to go steal a guitar. But the more I listened to Leda and Deluhi the more I understood it. Every band I have been really into, I've eventually gotten tired of listening to. Even Metallica, who I've always said is the greatest band of all time, I've gotten sick of some of their songs. But not Deluhi. As many times as I've head Orion Once Again and Skapegoat, I still love them as much as the first time I heard them. Even when I got sick of playing guitar, that's what got me to start playing again, I would listen to the riff from one of their songs and I would just have to learn it. Granted I'm not good enough to make any of their songs anywhere close too good enough, I still had to try. That has become my main goal, to try and have even a fraction of the talent that Leda has. I honestly think it's started to subconsciously affect my gear choices too.
> 
> I just want to thank Sujk, Aggy, Juri, and most of all Leda for letting me know how perfect a band can be. But most of all, thank you Leda for being the greatest guitar player of all time, making me realize how bad of a guitar player I am, giving me an incentive to keep playing guitar, lightening my wallet so much and giving me something to rip off for all of my half assed attempts at writing original music.
> 
> 
> I know y'all probably don't care to read all of that, but between rereading this thread and listening to Deluhi all day, I just had to say it.


Dude, stop copying my thoughts.


----------



## BornToLooze

Where there ever any videos from the Rock of Ages gig Leda did? All I've been able to find is stuff from the Tom Cruise movie and one video of a guy talking about it.

I found the set list for it and I would love to see his take on most of those songs, especially Renegade.


----------



## tzorrot

BornToLooze said:


> Where there ever any videos from the Rock of Ages gig Leda did? All I've been able to find is stuff from the Tom Cruise movie and one video of a guy talking about it.
> 
> I found the set list for it and I would love to see his take on most of those songs, especially Renegade.



My searches didn't succeeded as well. Maybe they were not recording it?


----------



## scion26

Ur calling me obsessive and u typed that feel post lol

Look on the bright side I guess. When Leda was with Deluhi, he was an amazing guitarist, but he was still giving me that "visual kei kid" feel at the time (Mostly pre-Vandalism). Not that it is bad, but it feels like his "guitar craft" might hardly grow up. But now after Deluhi disbanded, look at him, he is a go-to-guy for doing superb original guitar session at an age around 24~25 now, Japanese guitar kids these days admire him almost as much as Syu, I would kill for that position @@

Still, Deluhi's writing style was superb, and I would be lying if I said I don't miss them.

As for the collab cover, I was thinking about doing Shade, up for it? I can type a little part of the tabs if u rly rly need help


----------



## BornToLooze

I really like the idea of a medley, but we could do Shade as one of the songs.


----------



## scion26

Medley is ok, but I'm just worried it will take half an year to think of something @@ Plus it will be a tabbing hell for me if u guys can't do ear copying

I will think of something, and inbox me some ideas, and I will "assemble" all of u guys once I see the whole thing is working out


----------



## H_SL

Take the Deluhi Vandalicks Riffbacking tab (there is a gp5 file on 911tabs or UG etc) as a base of the medley and expand it a bit. And make some improvisation for the transition parts. Hope that helps)))

PS: Most tabbing work is done already though. There are gp5 files of the songs available. Some aren't perfect, but they're close enough.

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/deluhi_tabs.htm

Vandalicks Riffbacking playlist: 

1) Orion Once Again
2) Baby Play
3) R:s, S:s
4) Revolver Blast
5) F.T.O
6) Two Hurt
7) Hybrid Truth
8) s[K]ape:goat
9) LORELEI
10) Frontier
11) The Farthest
12) Departure


The only bitch when tabbing is: tabbing the Arpeggio Licks correctly.
I tried tabbing LORELEI before, but got stuck on the "fast" parts and the acoustic flamenco-ish part aswell..


----------



## scion26

One more problem I just realize, I need to program MIDI drums - -

Linking original sound track would work, but it would sound very rough and untidy and basically just shit sounding so I don't wanna use that

Lorelei's flamenco solo is just phrygian/harmonic minor stuff, it's actually quite simple if u know the scale, just [5,4,3],[4,3,2],[3,2,1]-ish stuff. But the problem is......the run VERY fast, and it's on a classical nylon string guitar @@

Oh boy....if we are actually dedicating our ass to this, this would be a big project for amateurs like us. I might contact Indra thru FB about this.


----------



## BornToLooze

I actually had thought about messaging him too.

But I was thinking we could use some of the stuff from Vandalicks, and I have Cygnushred so I could tab some of that out and them maybe Ijime Dame Zettai or something too.


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> I might contact Indra thru FB about this.



Contact Leda. I'm sure he'll help. Maybe there will be a video called VANDALICKS Medley by LEDA ft. Cygnus-owners)))


----------



## scion26

H_SL said:


> Contact Leda. I'm sure he'll help. Maybe there will be a video called VANDALICKS Medley by LEDA ft. Cygnus-owners)))



Leda won't even have time to care about us - -"

I'm just thinking if we could pull this off, Leda will definitely notice us.


----------



## BornToLooze

We should definitely post a link to it on his twitter.

Speaking of his twitter:


----------



## H_SL

BornToLooze said:


> We should definitely post a link to it on his twitter.
> 
> Speaking of his twitter:



Leda is going 7-string now?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

H_SL said:


> Leda is going 7-string now?


 
It'll probably be for the Babymetal shows. He's been using a black Ultratone and his Cygnus UT while Ohmura's been using his Snapper 7s. I guess an Ultratone 7 is the logical step.


----------



## Schwarzwind

We should try Shade first - since everyone is multi-time zone based.

Tabs would be great too.

I have Vandalicks too.

And i have a question for OS-X users.

My protools and mBox quit working when i upgraded to Mavericks.

I'm looking for a new interface/software combos to upgrade.

What do you guys suggest as far as something that has minimal compatibility issues?


----------



## BornToLooze

Well I'm down for Shade as long as I can get a tab.

As for a new interface, can't help you there, I can barely work the one I have.


----------



## scion26

Schwarzwind said:


> We should try Shade first - since everyone is multi-time zone based.
> 
> Tabs would be great too.
> 
> I have Vandalicks too.
> 
> And i have a question for OS-X users.
> 
> My protools and mBox quit working when i upgraded to Mavericks.
> 
> I'm looking for a new interface/software combos to upgrade.
> 
> What do you guys suggest as far as something that has minimal compatibility issues?



That's the shit thing about mac and AVID interfaces, they have a lot of compatibility issue when the Mac OS is updated.

I'm currently using Apogee Duet, superb quality for a home studio interface. I had a lot of issue of it bugging out at the past, somehow it's gone these days. If u still worry about bugging out and stuff, u can try Presonus stuff. Ola Englund uses them in the past and it works out rly well for him.

Oh yea, lemme do the reamping once we know what to do and recorded the stuff. So I will require dry DI tracks from u guys, so be prepare about that.


----------



## Reneguitario

YOUTUBERS REACT TO BABYMETAL - YouTube
*cries*


----------



## scion26

Well, Babymetal is also in that grey zone for me too honestly. These reactions are expected for me @@

But Akatsuki is still a damn fine song. (Leda on guitar, and from what I heard from Takayoshi Ohmura, it's 7 strings)


----------



## Decreate

scion26 said:


> Well, Babymetal is also in that grey zone for me too honestly. These reactions are expected for me @@
> 
> But Akatsuki is still a damn fine song. (Leda on guitar, and from what I heard from Takayoshi Ohmura, it's 7 strings)




Takayoshi Ohmura is definitely in, even Marty Friedman has mentioned it on his FB page.

https://www.facebook.com/martyfried...7838754253149/652959658074387/?type=1&theater


----------



## scion26

_(Fu*k this post, accidental double post and encoding problem. Sorreh.)_


----------



## scion26

&#35388;×&#28814; -SHOEN- by Eri Kitamura from her album &#35388;×&#26126; -SHOMEI-



Leda did arrangement on this one. And of course, guitar, bass and....wait, shamisen?

wut. Apparently Leda knows how to play shamisen @@


Leda also did arrangement and guitar on another track in the album called nonfictionista. Fujioka Mikio also did guitar on that one

EDIT: Leda actually compose or take part in composing nonfictionista


----------



## Rizky

scion26 said:


> &#35388;×&#28814; -SHOEN- by Eri Kitamura from her album &#35388;×&#26126; -SHOMEI-
> 
> 
> 
> Leda did arrangement on this one. And of course, guitar, bass and....wait, shamisen?
> 
> wut. Apparently Leda knows how to play shamisen @@
> 
> 
> Leda also did arrangement and guitar on another track in the album called nonfictionista. Fujioka Mikio also did guitar on that one




How do you know Leda did arrangement to that song??


----------



## scion26

Rizky said:


> How do you know Leda did arrangement to that song??



All info according to his twitter


----------



## Decreate

scion26 said:


> &#35388;×&#28814; -SHOEN- by Eri Kitamura from her album &#35388;×&#26126; -SHOMEI-
> 
> 
> 
> Leda did arrangement on this one. And of course, guitar, bass and....wait, shamisen?
> 
> wut. Apparently Leda knows how to play shamisen @@
> 
> 
> Leda also did arrangement and guitar on another track in the album called nonfictionista. Fujioka Mikio also did guitar on that one
> 
> EDIT: Leda actually compose or take part in composing nonfictionista




Reminds me a bit of the Wagakki Band.


----------



## scion26

T.C Electronic creating White Hole esque clean delay and chorus using Flashback and Corona with Leda

It's basically the second part of the last Leda T.C Electronic vid


----------



## jvms

So, aparently Leda put an EMG in the bridge of the Strat Cygnus... anyone knows what he's using this guitar for? Also, does anyone know what songs he recorded for Babymetal? https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BnYShlWCQAADwk0.jpg


----------



## scion26

jvms said:


> So, aparently Leda put an EMG in the bridge of the Strat Cygnus... anyone knows what he's using this guitar for? Also, does anyone know what songs he recorded for Babymetal? https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BnYShlWCQAADwk0.jpg



omg, he did go back to EMG humbucker lol

His strat is mostly for session use. Leda used it heavily on the Daigo session when it still had EMG SA in them, and he also used it in Bleed the Truth intro when it had Bill Lawrence L250 in them, and clean parts in the Undivide album. For Babymetal, I think he used a standard ESP Ultratone with Blackouts in them for recording. As for songs he recorded, it's not rly clear which is which, but he surely recorded ijime and Akatsuki

Still, now that he put EMG humbucker into his strat, who knows how is he going to use his strat now. It maybe a insane session machine with that H-S-S setup if that EMG doesn't rly voiced to metal, or the opposite

EDIT: Oh hey look, Leda's T.C Electronic page


----------



## H_SL

Is Leda also going on BabyMetal World tour?


2m10s

Also, Rondo of Nightmare intro sounds VERY badass \m/ Would be more awesome as a non-babymetal song


----------



## scion26

Rondo of Nightmare remind me a bit of djenty stuff these days, very cool!

Still, looking back at Leda 18 years old jam with the masters and comparing to this.....holy damn...and he is actually ripping a insane shred in budokan in front of like 20,000 people.

It still feels like yesterday when he was playing in Deluhi in a 500-1000 people venue

Also, Boh's bass tapping solo is like, one of the most amazingly played and sounded thing I've listened in quite sometimes @@


----------



## bouVIP

So much want. Also what the heck is that blue box thing?


----------



## H_SL

bouVIP said:


> So much want. Also what the heck is that blue box thing?



 woah Woah WOAH WOAAAH A NEW GEETAAaAAAA???

Blue box looks like it's self-made...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I'm more interested in the blue Throbber...


----------



## scion26

The blue box thing could be monitor mixer for recording, still, looks sophisticated as fu*k - -"

One funny thing, Leda always set his amp's master volume as low as possible, I wonder why....


----------



## bouVIP

Leda posted these on twitter. Playing 8s now!

I kind of want an E-II now haha


----------



## Cyn__Theia

I suppose since the thread has been bumped I can jump in here to say that I have become a huge fan Deluhi and Leda since Murmel pointed me in their direction about a week ago now. I read through this entire thread and was just overwhelmed by the the experiences and stories within it and it has become an essential part to my understanding and experience with Deluhi/Undivide/Leda. I am just saddened that I wasn't capable of experiencing it sooner, while they were still a group.

I was depressed even more when I looked into the prices of the Cygnus. Only in my dreams! Haha.

As for Leda's extended range guitars, does anyone know what 7 he has been playing? I've only seen one really bad quality picture of him playing one and I believe it was different than the gold ESP pictured above (I'm terrible with guitar models unless it's subjective and/or easy to remember and I'm not too familiar with ESP; horrible, I know...). Also, are there any known compositions/tracks Leda in which Leda is playing a 7?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

https://mobile.twitter.com/Leda_Cygnus/media/grid?idx=2&tid=478538287636701184

His black Horizon has EMGs now...


----------



## H_SL

HOLY SHHHHH!!! E-II HRF O_O I'm lost now.... I want to see Leda play that monster :O 

EMGs O_O EMGs EVERYWHERE O_O


----------



## primerib

love me some Deluhi. Revolver blast!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

TheMetatron said:


> As for Leda's extended range guitars, does anyone know what 7 he has been playing? I've only seen one really bad quality picture of him playing one and I believe it was different than the gold ESP pictured above (I'm terrible with guitar models unless it's subjective and/or easy to remember and I'm not too familiar with ESP; horrible, I know...). Also, are there any known compositions/tracks Leda in which Leda is playing a 7?


 
Hmm. The only record I know of Leda playing a 7 that isn't that gold M7 is live with Galneryus where he joins them onstage playing Syu's silver 2 pickup Crying Star 7. Otherwise, it's usually his Ultratones and extended scale Cygnus sigs. Anyone else care to chime in?



H_SL said:


> HOLY SHHHHH!!! E-II HRF O_O I'm lost now.... I want to see Leda play that monster :O
> 
> EMGs O_O EMGs EVERYWHERE O_O


 
I curious what he will do with the 8 myself. 

Also the EMGs are almost full circle for Leda considering that his Explorer and Navigator V had EMGs during Deluhi's early days.


----------



## BornToLooze

What all has he played 7s on? And does anyone have tabs for it? And are there anymore pictures of that 6 string E-II?

And Metatron, look at the Edwards version, it's a little over $1k and it's still hands down one of the best guitars I've played, other than the nut issue.


----------



## Cyn__Theia

BornToLooze said:


> And Metatron, look at the Edwards version, it's a little over $1k and it's still hands down one of the best guitars I've played, other than the nut issue.



I remember reading throughout the thread about the Edwards version, although I don't remember the fine details or where in the thread the discussion occurred. What is the nut issue that you're speaking of (I want to say it had something to do with it not holding the tension of the string well when downtuning and/or when playing rough)?


----------



## BornToLooze

Here's my NGD thread for it with all the specs and everything.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/264440-ngd-i-finally-got-my-dream-guitar.html

But the nut issue is when ever I play something fast that's open notes (like the end of One) the low E pops out of the nut


----------



## H_SL

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I curious what he will do with the 8 myself.



Go LedaDjent/LedaDeathcore?


----------



## BornToLooze

H_SL said:


> Go LedaDjent/LedaDeathcore?



Djleda? And his new sig can be a Djygnus?

EDIT: Now that I look at that, DJ Leda, he should do some kind of techno album.


----------



## H_SL

BornToLooze said:


> Djleda? And his new sig can be a Djygnus?
> 
> EDIT: Now that I look at that, DJ Leda, he should do some kind of techno album.



Ey EY EY! Don't give him the idea xD He's probably reading this right now. Haha


----------



## JohnIce

For those whom it may concern, I was trying to make a Leda-esque tone on my Kemper and found out the cab called "Rand Iso" which comes with the King Vintage profile is damn near perfect for that characteristic low mid scoop/phasey highs you hear on songs like Frontier  Made my day, really liking Leda's tone lately for what I'm doing myself.


----------



## Cyn__Theia

JohnIce said:


> For those whom it may concern, I was trying to make a Leda-esque tone on my Kemper and found out the cab called "Rand Iso" which comes with the King Vintage profile is damn near perfect for that characteristic low mid scoop/phasey highs you hear on songs like Frontier  Made my day, really liking Leda's tone lately for what I'm doing myself.



I want that Frontier tone so bad. Probably more than anything else right now. Unfortunately, I am a broke bastard and will be for some time...I've been re-reading the entire thread throughout the day just to pay more attention and take note as to what Leda had been using throughout different time periods. The tone I've already been crafting for the band I'm in was already going that direction (before I even listened to Deluhi) although much heavier (maybe more similar to particular tracks on Undivide?) with more mid and not as much treble-punch, but I've kind of hit a snag by the limitations imposed by my current low-end gear.

With that being said, I'm going to start saving to upgrade to "professional" gear, and I've had a friend suggest what he thinks I should do, which happened to be similar to his setup: a 6505 (I don't remember the cab atm), which I read far, far back in the thread that achieving a tone similar to Leda's may be possible with a 6505 with enough tweaking.

I'm really new to tone and tweaking tones, though, and even if I was capable of achieving a tone similar to Leda's, there are slight alterations I would want to and would have to make for it to accommodate to the tone I've been developing. Basically, what I am saying is that the tone I have now would be damn near exactly how I hear it and want it if I could incorporate concepts that belong to Leda's tone.


----------



## BornToLooze

H_SL said:


> Ey EY EY! Don't give him the idea xD He's probably reading this right now. Haha



I would love to hear it. Especially if it was something along the lines of Blood Stain Child.


----------



## scion26

Wow, activity is back @@



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Hmm. The only record I know of Leda playing a 7 that isn't that gold M7 is live with Galneryus where he joins them onstage playing Syu's silver 2 pickup Crying Star 7. Otherwise, it's usually his Ultratones and extended scale Cygnus sigs. Anyone else care to chime in?



The Gold M7 isn't Leda's, it's Ohmura's. They have been hanging out a lot since the whole Babymetal business.



TheMetatron said:


> With that being said, I'm going to start saving to upgrade to "professional" gear, and I've had a friend suggest what he thinks I should do, which happened to be similar to his setup: a 6505 (I don't remember the cab atm), which I read far, far back in the thread that achieving a tone similar to Leda's may be possible with a 6505 with enough tweaking.



6505 itself is very far from Leda's tone, I would describe the 6505 has a very "sticky" tone, with a lot of coloring. Leda's tone heavily rely on the L500 (A super bright high output pu) and an amp with heavy low, dirty, yet natural high. The most easy way of describing of how Leda's tone work, is the he _lets the guitar's original sound thru the whole system clearly as much as possible even on high gain setting_.

Still, I think the 6505 can definitely do something about it, try around.


----------



## Cyn__Theia

scion26 said:


> Leda's tone heavily rely on the L500 (A super bright high output pu) and an amp with heavy low, dirty, yet natural high. The most easy way of describing of how Leda's tone work, is the he _lets the guitar's original sound thru the whole system clearly as much as possible even on high gain setting_.



Ah, thanks for the insight, scion26! I was wondering when you would show up here again!

I'll have to look into the L500 (and Bill Lawrence, for that matter) to get a better concept of what it may take to achieve a replica tone. Pickups have always been something I've taken into consideration as part of tone sculpting, but it has taken a bit of a backdrop to what I've been looking into as of late in sake of researching amps, pedals, and other pieces of gear that go into developing a live sound.

The 6505 I mentioned previously would be a 6505+ (if that makes much of a difference). With that being said, running that head with pedals in front of it or running something else entirely are merely just options and theories at this point. I'm still gathering ideas for what will be best for me without being too damaging to any concept of "budget". I don't expect the sound to be perfect immediately (although that would be great!) or to sound exactly like Leda's as soon as the switch is turned on, but I want to make sure that the money I spend can get me where I want to go (with tone) if I put enough time and tweaking into it.


----------



## scion26

TheMetatron said:


> The 6505 I mentioned previously would be a 6505+ (if that makes much of a difference). With that being said, running that head with pedals in front of it or running something else entirely are merely just options and theories at this point. I'm still gathering ideas for what will be best for me without being too damaging to any concept of "budget". I don't expect the sound to be perfect immediately (although that would be great!) or to sound exactly like Leda's as soon as the switch is turned on, but I want to make sure that the money I spend can get me where I want to go (with tone) if I put enough time and tweaking into it.



The 6505 is a bit more ballsy from what I know, but very subtle differences.

6505/6505+ are great amps, but the thing I dislike about them is that they are like the EMGs of the amp world. There's SO MUCH coloring on those amp, I can make my Cygnus sound extremely close to my BFMV sig Jackson V (Which BFMV also uses 6505). I prefer the 5150 over it rly.

But then I'm just sitting my butt here with my Joe Satriani JVM, can't say much - -"


----------



## scion26

3:18

Look who's beside Kirk, this is just amazing ; )


----------



## H_SL




----------



## kamello

anobody has a decent tab for Frontier?, I found one in UG where the rhytms are great, but the solo is unplayable


----------



## Cyn__Theia

kamello said:


> anobody has a decent tab for Frontier?, I found one in UG where the rhytms are great, but the solo is unplayable



I think I have the same tab as you, unfortunately, after inspecting the solo.


This was posted over in the (a) Babymetal thread yesterday by Samacle in regards to who was playing in the Kami band for the European portion of the Babymetal world tour...


----------



## Samacle

Here's a video of the two band solo sections in the shows during the Babymetal Europe tour, Leda is on the right.

Soundcheck at Sonisphere

Another pic:


----------



## Cyn__Theia

Awesome! Thanks for sharing, Samacle!


----------



## ArtDecade

... so what is Leda up to? Does he have a band at the moment?


----------



## Cyn__Theia

ArtDecade said:


> ... so what is Leda up to? Does he have a band at the moment?



Well, judging by the above pictures, I would think he is still touring/playing for Babymetal.

Unless you're asking if Samacle was able to siphon some information from him in person (this is also assuming that Samacle is in the recently posted pictures) that may pertain to what Leda has going on outside of Babymetal.


----------



## Samacle

TheMetatron said:


> Well, judging by the above pictures, I would think he is still touring/playing for Babymetal.
> 
> Unless you're asking if Samacle was able to siphon some information from him in person (this is also assuming that Samacle is in the recently posted pictures) that may pertain to what Leda has going on outside of Babymetal.



All these pictures are from Dana who is the photographer for Babymetal's world tour. As far as I know Leda is just continuing to play with Babymetal and is occasionally arranging songs for other bands, most recently Triggah.

Looking at his tweets and his live performances (look at this headbanging XD) he seems to be pretty happy to play for them at this moment in time. Maybe he will compose some songs for them, I know the producer rates him highly, so that may be a possibility.


----------



## Cyn__Theia

Samacle said:


> All these pictures are from Dana who is the photographer for Babymetal's world tour. As far as I know Leda is just continuing to play with Babymetal and is occasionally arranging songs for other bands, most recently Triggah.
> 
> Looking at his tweets and his live performances (look at this headbanging XD) he seems to be pretty happy to play for them at this moment in time. Maybe he will compose some songs for them, I know the producer rates him highly, so that may be a possibility.



Thanks again for the insight, Samacle! ^.^ I wasn't aware of Triggah. Interesting that Leda is arranging for them! Going to take a listen here shortly (I'm in the middle of listening to another full album at the moment).

And if I was on stage in that situation, I'd be going hard and headbanging to that part of Megitsune, too! 
It's great to find that he seems to be happy playing for Babymetal!


----------



## BornToLooze

kamello said:


> but the solo is unplayable



Aren't most of his? 

But seriously, we need more Deluhi and Undivide tabs.


----------



## bouVIP

Thanks for all the info! Man I really want to see BABYMETAL live or at least Leda at some point in my life haha.


I'm surprised that Deluhi doesn't have any official bandscores out, but it might be because they disbanded a long time ago


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Samacle said:


> Here's a video of the two band solo sections in the shows during the Babymetal Europe tour, Leda is on the right.



Just watched that instrumental spot for the band. Unbelievable to all musos. Though I loved Leda's part Boh was the highlight for me. I knew he was amazing since Binecks but damn... 

Also more:


----------



## Cyn__Theia

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Just watched that instrumental spot for the band. Unbelievable to all musos. Though I loved Leda's part Boh was the highlight for me. I knew he was amazing since Binecks but damn...



I agree, man, Boh killed that session! Leda's part was awesome, though.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Quick question, how hard would it be to find a second hand Edwards Cygnus?


----------



## BornToLooze

I would guess very hard. The only 2 I've seen so far is mine and one guy on youtube has one.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Hmm, I have hoped to nab one for a while now, decided I'd wait and see if anything comes up second hand, because most of my guitars are used, but... don't seem to be any


----------



## BornToLooze

Well I will say it's my only guitar that I feel is worth every penny I paid for it.


----------



## scion26

Leda soundchecking for babymetal



Quite interesting actually, his tone would sound extremely horrible alone, but insanely clean, aggressive, and just pure Leda-ism with a band @@


----------



## Samacle

Apart from all the Babymetal shows Leda will also be performing with Takayoshi Ohmura in his 10th anniversary event: 

Twitter post

More info

Edit: Bonus pic


----------



## scion26

EVEN MORE, BABYMETAL (Basically it means Leda, Takayoshi Ohmura, Boh and Hideki) WILL BE DOING SESSION FOR LADY GAGA ON HER ARTPOP BALL TOUR!!

30-Jul-14	Phoenix, AZ	US Airways Arena (Support: BABYMETAL) 
01-Aug-14	Las Vegas, NV	MGM Grand Garden Arena (Support: BABYMETAL) 
02-Aug-14	Stateline, NV	Harveys Lake Tahoe (Support: BABYMETAL)	
04-Aug-14	Salt Lake City, UT	Energy Solutions Arena (Support: BABYMETAL)	
06-Aug-14	Denver, CO	Pepsi Center (Support: BABYMETAL)

Looking back 3 years ago, Leda working hard with Deluhi, and comparing it to now. There might be something off with the whole Leda change from a music artist to a session musician, but the world is surely moving. And this is something a hard working musician ever wanted, and Leda is living the dream.


----------



## Samacle

They are also playing in LA on Sunday, Heavy Montreal on the 9th, at Summer Sonic in Tokyo and Osaka on the 16th and 17th, and finally two more shows in Japan in September to end the tour.



scion26 said:


> EVEN MORE, BABYMETAL (Basically it means Leda, Takayoshi Ohmura, Boh and Hideki)



I think Yuya Maeta will be playing drums instead of Hideki as he played both of the Apocrypha shows on the 21st.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Great to see Leda bringing back the the old Horizon II NT again. New changes include the Hipshot D-Tuner (like his Navigator V) and EMGs 81/85 combo.






He's also using production model Horizon II FR with a D-Tuna equipped:


----------



## Cyn__Theia

I really like the Horizons. I'm personally going to be looking for the Horizon II NT 7 here within the year as my next 7 string if I can manage to find one (I don't think the 25.5 is in production anymore, so I'll have to keep an eye out for one used).

And Samacle, what an awesome picture! Thanks once again for sharing!


----------



## H_SL

scion26 said:


> EVEN MORE, BABYMETAL (Basically it means Leda, Takayoshi Ohmura, Boh and Hideki) WILL BE DOING SESSION FOR *LADY GAGA* ON HER ARTPOP BALL TOUR!!


 
Oh boy..... -_-''


----------



## Samacle

New picture from Leda's Twitter:


----------



## H_SL

Samacle said:


> New picture from Leda's Twitter:


----------



## scion26

Samacle said:


> New picture from Leda's Twitter:



ok, WTF IS THAT.


----------



## Cyn__Theia

scion26 said:


> ok, WTF IS THAT.



Really glad I wasn't the only one. . .


----------



## scion26

EDIT: ok, got something. The amp is called FAT234RED, a not for sell, custom only amp made by an effect company named Fujigen











2 channels, EL34 x4, 100 watt amp

Only known person who use this is Tak Matsumoto from B'z. Which is his main live amp

As for how Leda get to try/own/play one of these, hell if anyone know....


----------



## Samacle

Another tweet from Leda, looks like he's really enjoying that amp:






But shouldn't he be in LA by now? 

EDIT: Looks like he's just leaving it late


----------



## Samacle

They played the same set as they did in the Europe shows, lineup was Ohmura, Leda, BOH, Maeda. 

Here are some pics:

Taking photos before the show





Source






Source






Source






Source






Source






Source


And finally the Kami Band solo:


----------



## Cyn__Theia

Many thanks, Samacle! I actually don't have a twitter lol so I really appreciate you compiling and sharing these photos here!


----------



## GraemeH

They also do a solo section before Catch Me If You Can, if you can't get enough Leda/Ohmura (Ohmura riffed a bit of Eruption even);

BABYMETAL at The Fonda Theatre July 27 2014 - YouTube

The video will probably be removed by Amuse soon, though.
As much as I love Babymetal, I'd love to see Leda getting back to a band of his own. (Takayoshi too, for that matter)


----------



## Samacle

Time for some news from Sujk, he will be playing for LOKA during their "ECHOEZ Japan Tour 2014" as Ken'ichi is looking for treatment for an injury (as far as I can tell, feel free to correct me).

Sujk's blog post

Ken'ichi's Twitter


----------



## scion26

GraemeH said:


> As much as I love Babymetal, I'd love to see Leda getting back to a band of his own. (Takayoshi too, for that matter)



Takayoshi already has his own project and teaching in MI, hes already a extremely busy man @@ As for Leda, yea, I feel the same....I had a discussion with a Japanese friend before about that, my friend just all out saying he is wasting his talent on doing session only these days



Samacle said:


> Time for some news from Sujk, he will be playing for LOKA during their "ECHOEZ Japan Tour 2014" as Ken'ichi is looking for treatment for an injury (as far as I can tell, feel free to correct me).



Sujk is possibly the best support member for LOKA in the whole wide world @@. His style is just very similar to Ken'ichi and LOKA


----------



## GraemeH

Leda solo-ing with Babymetal OUT of costume;
Prove - 20140707 - Video Dailymotion

From 2m42s

Probably the only chance you'll get to see him play normally in his casuals 
These are from camera rehearsals at the Forum, not really meant to be released, but the DailyMotion link has stayed up longer than the YouTube one.

*edit* taken down, here's a mirror;
Prove - 20140707.mp4


----------



## H_SL

GraemeH said:


> Leda solo-ing with Babymetal OUT of costume;
> Prove - 20140707 - Video Dailymotion
> 
> From 2m42s
> 
> Probably the only chance you'll get to see him play normally in his casuals



lol, his poker face xD so imperturbable


----------



## Samacle

Babymetal's set for the two shows supporting Lady Gaga:

Megitsune
Doki Doki Morning
Gimme Choco
IDZ

So around 25 minutes. There was an issue during the second show in Las Vegas where they started 30 minutes early so many people missed them and the arena was pretty empty. I also heard that after their set there was a DJ who just played the same beat for 30 minutes 

Leda was moved into the "lead" role again because Ohmura has a show with C4. Fujioka is also back in Japan so I was wondering who the 2nd guitarist was. Unfortunately all the good quality footage has this mystery member conveniently out of frame  . Anyone know who it could be? 

Footage from show


----------



## BornToLooze

I've really been putting my thought into selling my Cygnus since I never play it, any of y'all interested in it?


----------



## Samacle

After playing two shows in the Gaga tour, Leda flew back to Japan to play in a Daigo show. After 3 days of recording and that show, he flew back to Canada in time for Heavy Montreal. During the show he had an issue with his guitar at the beginning of IDZ so he had to swap while Ohmura held the fort:




Pics:





















Edit: Classic Leda pose, also all these pics have him with a 6 string rather than the 7 string from previous shows






Edit 2: Full set, solos start around 11:30, technical issues start at around 22:15


----------



## scion26

LEDA WILL BE RECORDING FOR SOUND HORIZON NEW MAXI SINGLE [VANISHING STARLIGHT]

M1. &#12424;&#12384;&#12363;&#12398;&#26143;
M2. Mother
M3. Interview with Noël

Member for M1 and M2:
AKITO, IKUO, JUN-JI, _*Leda*_, Noël, YUKI

OMG, This is like, my dream come true! Two of my favorite Japanese artists doing something together! I've been listening and loving Sound Horizon since before I knew Leda, this is INSANE!


----------



## Samacle

"DELUHI - Blitzkrieg -Toward New Frontier" This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by SHINKO-MUSIC.

Its been up for over 6 months, why take it down now


----------



## Cyn__Theia

Samacle said:


> "DELUHI - Blitzkrieg -Toward New Frontier" This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by SHINKO-MUSIC.
> 
> Its been up for over 6 months, why take it down now



Well this is no good, I watched it probably at least once every two weeks on average. :[


----------



## Samacle

Sujk updated his blog: http://ameblo.jp/sujk-official/entry-11910992332.html?timestamp=1408217187






Leda played for Babymetal during their Summer Sonic performances in both Tokyo and Osaka.

Setlist: 

Death
Gimme Choco
CMIYC w/solos
Megitsune
Head Bangya!!
DDM
IDZ

At the end of the Tokyo show they announced that they will be playing in New York and London in November.

Pics:











I'll update this post as more pictures and videos appear.


----------



## H_SL

Cazqui (Nocturnal Bloodlust) with..... ESP Cygnus (and JCM800KK)


----------



## Samacle

More songs arranged by Leda for Triggah in their first mini album entitled&#12302;SACRIFEAR&#12303;


----------



## Samacle

Leda featured as a special guest in Takayoshi Ohmura's 10th anniversary show yesterday:













Here are some pictures of Sujk during the Loka tour:
















Edit:dammit auto correct


----------



## Samacle

Leda trying out bogner amps now:






He did play in both the makuhari messe shows if anyone was wandering but there wasn't much to post.


----------



## tzorrot




----------



## H_SL

Some more Leda in the most unexpected places


----------



## Samacle

Now he's testing a Kemper it seems:






He also tweeted this. (Better translation than google would be appreciated.)

And if you haven't heard the Sound Horizon song he was featured in yet:


----------



## scion26

Samacle said:


> He also tweeted this. (Better translation than google would be appreciated.)



He said:
Coincidentally, I've been listening to something nostalgic these days, it's a band called Deluhi

Maybe he just bumped into his old Deluhi songs in his computer. (And hes trying to be funny saying "It's a band called Deluhi" @@)

....talking about being nostalgic, I haven't been here for quite sometimes @@


----------



## Samacle

Leda featured in the babymetal show in New York yesterday (and will probably also be part of the London show on Saturday). It seems he was also using the kemper for this show.



















EDIT: Some hi-res shots courtesy of Dana Distortion (see full res on imgur)


----------



## Samacle

As expected Leda also played at the London show today at the Brixton O2 academy. 

And a little suprise at the end...



A new song!








































Will be adding more photos tomorrow as well hopefully.


----------



## scion26

Leda recently expressed his opinion on digital pre amps at twitter, especially on Axe-Fx and Kemper

It's an interesting read, here's my translation of his tweet:

"_*Recently, there's been a lot of music which the guitars are recorded using Axe-Fx. But same as Pod (Also the preset which I (Leda) created and using), there's a certain sound in the tone even the Axe-FX has, which is on the hi mid. I think people actually like those sound and use them.

Even tho it's only my opinion, I think both the sound of Kemper and Fractal are no better than real tube amp even nowadays. But, with such a huge system in a guitar rig, it's very good already to be able to create tone easily using these digital pre amps. In the end, both digital and analog have their pros and cons, and I think it would be the best to make use of them both.

But I think the word "no better" might be a bit biased. You can line out digital pre maps to the FOH (Front of house), there are way less feedbacks, a lot less bleed, that way it's a lot easier to play those detailed muting and riffing even then you turn up the gain a lot. And also because you are using FOH speakers directly for your guitar tone, you can create super low bass resonance tone which are not achievable using traditional amps.

One of the example which those tone shine a lot using digital pre amps, is a recent genre called Djent. And the reason these digital pre amps are getting widely used nowadays.*_" _*- Leda*_

Those high mid might be those digital spiky mids which I experienced a lot myself too, highly agree on Leda.

Still, very matured review from Leda, big thumbs up


----------



## Samacle

Leda is featuring in 'Devils in the dark - Final edition' by Takayoshi Ohmura, i'm not entirely sure on the details, another translation would be welcome.

Article link


----------



## Static

Hey guy,this is actually the first time I'm posting in this thread despite me being a Deluhi fan lol, but i do keep up with whats going on here.

Anyways,I think I'm able to finally post something that's actually relevant and possibly of interest to the people in this thread so here you go!


This is a cover i actually did a while back but never got around to uploading it for some reason until now.Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Samacle

The Babymetal budokan footage is now available on iTunes

Red Night audio + Road of Resistance

Black Night footage






He used 3 guitars over the 2 days; an esp horizon, edwards ultratone and his arrow. 






Sudden urge to buy an EII arrow incoming











Edit: Dailymotion vid taken down

Edit #2: I was wrong it was 4 guitars






Friedman amp:


----------



## tzorrot

Apparently we are having in march a Vandalism album with sigma sign in the name. Looks like nothing special except for remastered versions of Frontier, The farthest and Departure. Can be preordered now for 4000 of yens.
DELUHI


----------



## Reneguitario

Looks like Leda and Sujk have formed a new band called Far East Dizain.
https://twitter.com/FarEastDizain

*joyful tears*


----------



## Samacle

Reneguitario said:


> Looks like Leda and Sujk have formed a new band called Far East Dizain.
> https://twitter.com/FarEastDizain
> 
> *joyful tears*



SO excited  

Previous twitter taken down 

Twitter links:
Keita (ex-coderebirth &#8212;> kissbullet(support))
Leda
Ryu (ex-tweit)
Sujk


----------



## H_SL

Am I dreaming?????????????????????


Feels like a Metalcore/Deathcore band, though o.o no? What y'all think? The vocalist is pretty decent and the bassist was a guitarist, if I'm not mistaking


----------



## tzorrot

H_SL said:


> Am I dreaming?????????????????????
> 
> 
> Feels like a Metalcore/Deathcore band, though o.o no? What y'all think? The vocalist is pretty decent and the bassist was a guitarist, if I'm not mistaking



Personally i'm not really expecting anything super cool. Just curious how will they look and how will they sound. Though vocalist is not impressing so far, usual jrock voice.


----------



## Cyn__Theia

I am just finding out about this (Dizain). . .





words cannot express my level of excitement and anticipation! ! !


----------



## Cyn__Theia

^.^



The fangirling is real...!

All information taken from Leda's twitter (@FED_Leda) and Far East Dizain OFFICIAL WEB SITE











From what I am reading their first single will be released on 4/8 and is titled "DIZAINIZE".

Also, from what I believe to be their first scheduled show,
_&#12300;Far East Gathering&#12301;
4/18 &#26032;&#23487;ReNY
NOCTURNAL BLOODLUST/Far East Dizain/Jupiter/DEZERT/D.I.D._

I am so sad that the circumstances of life will prevent me from going to this show...NokuBura and FED in the same night, under one roof. :[ Eh...so bittersweet...but I can say that Far East Dizain has given me much more to look forward to!


----------



## Tsumiya

Pretty excited about Dizain. I loved code rebirth so having that voice + Leda & Sujk is very good for me. I am not familiar with the bassist though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Beyond stoked for this. 



Tsumiya said:


> I am not familiar with the bassist though.



This is Ryu's former band:


----------



## Tsumiya

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Beyond stoked for this.
> 
> 
> 
> This is Ryu's former band:



I assume they are dead though? They sound sort of interesting =0


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yeah, they've broken up. And from that clip alone, I can tell Ryu's an acomplished bassist. Certainly more than Aggy I would say...


----------



## Samacle




----------



## Tsumiya

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Yeah, they've broken up. And from that clip alone, I can tell Ryu's an acomplished bassist. Certainly more than Aggy I would say...



I very much agree. I could always sort of understand why aggy eventually felt it was necessary to leave deluhi since the things he did in that band were alwasy extremely simple and in fact could be done by leda in studio.. To me aggy had no "place" in deluhi aside from the image / persona he brought to the group and maybe some input on songs.

This bass player actually seems like he could contribute a huge deal to the sound though and thats what is needed.



And Oh wow that video. The first time I ever saw leda playing~


----------



## tzorrot




----------



## Samacle




----------



## tzorrot

DELUHI / VANDALISM&#65339;&#931;&#65341;-trailer-: http://youtu.be/pqzUYiDlm8o


----------



## tzorrot




----------



## Reneguitario

Holy shit, Leda with a 7 string


----------



## tzorrot

Reneguitario said:


> Holy shit, Leda with a 7 string


Wasn't he using 7 strings in Baby Metal?
Anyway, i was expecting that, and i have a feeling we're gonna get some djent.


----------



## GraemeH

tzorrot said:


> Wasn't he using 7 strings in Baby Metal?
> Anyway, i was expecting that, and i have a feeling we're gonna get some djent.



Nah Mikio and Ohmura use 7s in BM, I'm pretty sure the times I've counted tuners, Leda's been sticking with a 6.


----------



## H_SL

Interesting pups, tho


----------



## H_SL

ALSO... Don't remember if it was mentioned on here..:

V.A./SADS RESPECT ALBUM &#12302;M&#12303; [GEI-1]

&#28165;&#26149;&#12363;&#12425;&#22810;&#22823;&#12394;&#24433;&#38911;&#12434;&#21463;&#12369;&#12383;&#12289;&#29694;&#22312;&#12532;&#12451;&#12472;&#12517;&#12450;&#12523;&#12471;&#12540;&#12531;&#12398;&#19968;&#32218;&#12391;&#27963;&#36493;&#12377;&#12427;&#12496;&#12531;&#12489;&#12400;&#12363;&#12426;&#12395;&#12424;&#12427;&#12304;SADS&#12305;&#12398;&#12488;&#12522;&#12499;&#12517;&#12540;&#12488;&#12450;&#12523;&#12496;&#12512;&#12364;&#23436;&#25104;&#65281;

&#12304;SADS RESPECT ALBUM &#12302;M&#12303;&#21442;&#21152;&#12450;&#12540;&#12486;&#12451;&#12473;&#12488;/&#21454;&#37682;&#26354;&#12305;
&#12539;LIPHLICH&#65306;Masquerade
&#12539;DIAURA&#65306;Nightmare
&#12539;DISH&#65306;Third Eyes Trial
&#12539;Lycaon&#65306;&#12525;&#12470;&#12522;&#12458;&#12392;&#34196;&#34183;
&#12539;MEJIBRAY&#65306; &#12509;&#12523;&#12494;&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;
&#12539;Omega Dripp&#65306;Acme
&#12539;DAZZLE VISION&#65306;Hate
&#12539;*Leda and ryo&#65306;Gentle Darkness*
&#12539;&#12450;&#12530;&#12452;&#65306;Evil
&#12539;HEXVOID&#65306;Because

&#65339;2014/3/26&#65341;&#12304;Geishun/&#12480;&#12452;&#12461;&#12305;&#65339;GEI-1&#65341;


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

It's rough liking Japanese bands without having even a rough knowledge of their language or characters  I can't even search for half of the ones that I find because I'm not able to find their name among all of the foreign characters! I'm looking forward to this new stuff because I <3 Leda.


----------



## Samacle




----------



## tzorrot

By the way, am I the only one who sees Leda on this photo


----------



## H_SL




----------



## Samacle

Leda interview on the acid black cherry blog

I think it also mentions that he features on the new album L.


----------



## Samacle

Some sort of acoustic event?


----------



## Samacle

Leda featuring at around 13 minutes but you should watch it all anyway 

Edit: Buy it here

Never surrender:


----------



## GraemeH

Samacle said:


> Leda featuring at around 13 minutes but you should watch it all anyway




God damn. Mikio's tone kills as well.
I take it this is from the DVD that came with the re-issue of Devils in the Dark?

This is why I just ordered a Snapper from Japan


----------



## tzorrot

Well, that explains why Leda made himself a stratocaster-like guitar.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

tzorrot said:


> Well, that explains why Leda made himself a stratocaster-like guitar.


 
He's actually had that Cygnus Snapper since the Undivide recordings or earlier. A few pages back on this thread will show pics of it when it had 3 Bill Lawrence single coils, before Leda modded it with EMGs. 

Still, it suits the Ohmura and Daigo gigs.


----------



## Rizky

&#12304;4/8&#12539;RELEASE&#12305;1st SINGLE&#12302;DIZAINIZE-EP&#12303;&#12398;&#12472;&#12515;&#12465;&#12483;&#12488;&#65286;&#35443;&#32048;&#12364;&#27770;&#23450;&#65281;
&#21454;&#37682;&#26354;&#65306;
1.LOCUS
2.LAST SCENE
&#8251;&#20840;2&#26354;CD/DZRCD-001/&#65509;1,000(&#31246;&#25244 

http://www.fareastdizain.com/


----------



## Rizky

&#12304; &#35430;&#32884;&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488;!!! &#12305;4/8 RELEASE&#12539;1st SINGLE&#12302;DIZAINIZE-EP&#12303;1.LOCUS&#65295;2.LAST SCENE &#12398;&#35430;&#32884;&#12399;&#12371;&#12385;&#12425;&#12363;&#12425;&#8594;&#8251;Far East Dizain Official YouTube 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMHoYq8EPYo


----------



## Reneguitario

I didn't really like either of those tbh. Too much electro stuff going on for my tastes, but as a Leda/Sujk fan, I'll stick with them.


----------



## tzorrot

Reneguitario said:


> I didn't really like either of those tbh. Too much electro stuff going on for my tastes, but as a Leda/Sujk fan, I'll stick with them.



Agree. I expected something unusual. Leda-style unusual. Like some interesting new difficult riffs. Anyway, i'll keep an eye on em. Won't judge by a preview.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Not feeling it either. 

Then again, I hated Hybrid Truth when I first heard it back in 08 so I'll reserve my full judgement until I hear it full.


----------



## H_SL

As for an entering EP, I'm totally diggin' it! Electro stuff will fade away or become subtle after few singles, when the band members are more used to writing songs together and find their signature sound IMO. You can still hear LEDA playin' by the wide spectrum of notes


----------



## Cyn__Theia

I was most definitely not expecting the extent of the electronic/EDM-like backing to be that promienent, but I still like it. Not what I was expecting exactly, but that's not a bad thing. I like the blend and how each kind of feels like an undertone. I can't wait to hear the full tracks.


----------



## Tsumiya

Is Leda using drop A tuning in these?


----------



## bnzboy

I hope to hear more from Leda. His Undivide materials were just phenomenal. 

I am going to see Babymetal show next month in Toronto. Argh should have checked Leda out when he came to Montreal! I am not sure if Leda will be able to make it next month since he will be quite busy with FED shows. One can only hope!


----------



## tzorrot

Since the VANDALISM [&#8721;] is out, anyone checked it out yet? Can't find in any digital store, and i don't really want to order a CD


----------



## Tsumiya

tzorrot said:


> Since the VANDALISM [&#8721;] is out, anyone checked it out yet? Can't find in any digital store, and i don't really want to order a CD



It is very nice & having salvation 09 & recall 09 in physical form is great! The PV's look glorious and its great to finally have them in non internet 
quality *(**&#65344;&#12539;&#969;&#12539;**´)*

Recordings of Frontier, The Farthest & Departure all sound very nice as well in my studio monitors


----------



## bnzboy

Tsumiya said:


> Is Leda using drop A tuning in these?


 
I think so. Sounds like he is using drop A or similar tuning. I have seen a picture of Leda recently holding his white Horizon III sevenstring with FED members so I can only assume.


----------



## bnzboy

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Not feeling it either.
> 
> Then again, I hated Hybrid Truth when I first heard it back in 08 so I'll reserve my full judgement until I hear it full.


 
I second that. So far no mindblowing moments..yet. I will need to hear the whole album... these clips were too short. I wish FED would be more proactive in promoting their songs/new album


----------



## Tsumiya

bnzboy said:


> I second that. So far no mindblowing moments..yet. I will need to hear the whole album... these clips were too short. I wish FED would be more proactive in promoting their songs/new album



I personally like the way they are doing it. It is only an EP after all. They are testing the waters I'm sure and getting used to each other as band members.

Over promoting & hyping up these EP's will give an unnatural statistic in terms of positive / negative response. I feel they will go more overboard with the promotion when their first actual single / mini album is released.


I just pray Leda isnt going to be stubborn & try to completely abandon the "deluhi" style sound. in the way that deluhi was the past and he doesnt want to be tied or compared back to that with his new project. That would be very unfortunate & wasted potential to completely ignore how great the deluhi sound was. I'm sure it could work in places with this new group in addition to their new ideas.


----------



## bnzboy

Tsumiya said:


> I just pray Leda isnt going to be stubborn & try to completely abandon the "deluhi" style sound. in the way that deluhi was the past and he doesnt want to be tied or compared back to that with his new project. That would be very unfortunate & wasted potential to completely ignore how great the deluhi sound was. I'm sure it could work in places with this new group in addition to their new ideas.


 
Totally agreed. I will support his project/band/music but in the end I will follow "Leda" as his music/writing/style is the main reason why I listen to Deluhi/Unidivide/(gulp)Babymetal.


----------



## H_SL

Anyone heard the full songs already?


----------



## tzorrot

H_SL said:


> Anyone heard the full songs already?



wish it was on itunes or any other digital shop


----------



## Rizky

H_SL said:


> Anyone heard the full songs already?



Not yet. I'm have been order Dizainize-EP. But will arrive to my home 2 weeks until 4 weeks. . T_T


----------



## Tsumiya

H_SL said:


> Anyone heard the full songs already?



After listening to them a million times I have to say I can really hear behind the music and hear something "interesting" with this sound. It is only an EP so have to wait for more. But I really have confidence with this band.

On a random note, bumping a pic from the UNDIVIDE DAYS







Does Leda use some kind of foam strip under his strings behind the tuen-o-matic bridge AND under the strings just above the nut? I assume this helps with getting rid of that annoying ring that happens when you do alot of quick muting on your strings with specific gain setups.






I am surprised I never noticed anything about this before.. and I assume he still does this. Does anyone know the official name for those things? Can you even buy them? or does he literally just cut some random foam & slide it in there haha


----------



## tzorrot

Tsumiya said:


> Does anyone know the official name for those things? Can you even buy them? or does he literally just cut some random foam & slide it in there haha


Yep, just a foam. It mutes strings above the nut

I just noticed he replaced EMG on his V with bill lowrence, and i assume seymour duncan in neck


----------



## JohnIce

^Typically just foam from pickup boxes or similar. As you can see they all vary in size, so he probably just cut them up himself.


----------



## Tsumiya

tzorrot said:


> Yep, just a foam. It mutes strings above the nut
> 
> I just noticed he replaced EMG on his V with bill lowrence, and i assume seymour duncan in neck



Scion theorized or confirmed its the really old rare ORIGINAL L500 in the V 
(&#65439;&#1044;&#65439; )



JohnIce said:


> ^Typically just foam from pickup boxes or similar. As you can see they all vary in size, so he probably just cut them up himself.




Thank you for the quick answers both of you. I will have access to both the Edwards Cygnus as well as the ESP version soon and was curious about this process and it seems necessary cause I do hate that kind of ringing sound that comes from the headstock / behind bridge area DX.

Now I just need to get some decent foam grr. I dont have any laying around(´&#12539;&#969;&#12539;&#65344;)


----------



## bnzboy

GRUV GEAR · FretWraps String Muters / String Dampeners · MAKE LIFE GRUV

this one is a bit fancier than foams. calls it a "string dampener / muting accessory"


----------



## Tsumiya

I have come across things like that before. Those are more for flat out muting open strings when doing advanced 6 string or more tapping things. Those aren't as much for muting the headstock strings / behind the tuning bridge strings.

I suppose you could use those for it, but it would be easier to just wrap a hair band around them XD The foam looks & works better for muting the headstock / behind the tuning bridge ring from what I have researched & asked friends.


----------



## JohnIce

I guess you could go into a music store and ask them if they've got some lying around  You could also cut up something like a sponge, if you don't mind the color  Using a piece of tape works too.


----------



## tzorrot

More Leda for you


----------



## Samacle

Pictures from the far east gathering:











Jupiter and FED joint lives announced for July


----------



## H_SL

Samacle said:


> Pictures from the far east gathering:
> 
> Jupiter and FED joint lives announced for July



Am I seeing Hiro in this pic? (&#31505




soooooon~~~~


----------



## H_SL

LOCUS


----------



## bnzboy

I wonder if Leda will continue to use his Cygnus models with his new band.. if not, I am always down for a new sig model release


----------



## tzorrot

too much electronics for my taste, way too much...


----------



## Tsumiya

bnzboy said:


> I wonder if Leda will continue to use his Cygnus models with his new band.. if not, I am always down for a new sig model release



Some kind of black Cygnus 7 string PLEASE &#12541;(&#3665;&#9593;&#9697;&#9593;&#3665;)&#65417;




tzorrot said:


> too much electronics for my taste, way too much...



I thought that at first when i heard the samples as well as my own copy but honestly the implementation of the electronic elements are actually quite tasteful. It all sunk in after a bunch of listens. They arent just plastered in there for the sake of it like 99% of bands using electronic things. I normally dont care for this kind of stuff in metal but I think they do a good job of it. 

blood stain child, sentai NOIZ & a few others are also rare exceptions to the synthy metal stuff in my book.


----------



## bnzboy

Overall I love new FED songs! I will be honest and say that I am a huge Leda fanboy but at the same time... good songs are the first priority.

"Last Scene"... what a great song  The song reminded me of the band Grandrodeo especially the vocalist; I am really digging the new vocalist Keita. You can definitely tell Leda has put so much effort writing his guitar parts. Some "djenty" riff around 2:57 reminds me of Periphery tunes. Oh man only one can wish if FED and Periphery can play U.S/Canadian shows!!!  Overall the song was candy to my ears!  

"Locus" is definitely overflowing with synth/electronic beats and I love it! The song has some of Crossfaith/Coldrain vibe. The chorus part is very catchy while amalgamating melodic breakdown progression. I wish 2:27 part was somewhat more flashy; I assume it was a transition part to the guitar solo but for me it sort of "lost" me for a bit and caught me off guard. The song structure is pretty straight to the point compared to "Last Scene" and you can really tell the band has put a lot of effort seamlessly infuse synth beats into the song. 

I like what I am hearing so far! The best part is that this is only the beginning of more good songs to come. I can easily picture some of these songs being used in Anime as opening/closing songs. So far so good! Leda never fails to meet my expectations and he is my favourite rock guitarist at the moment.


----------



## bnzboy

Tsumiya said:


> Some kind of black Cygnus 7 string



Man I won't be surprised at all if this is already being discussed at ESP as we speak. Leda deserves more signature models.


----------



## BornToLooze

bnzboy said:


> Man I won't be surprised at all if this is already being discussed at ESP as we speak. Leda deserves more signature models.



I still want an Edwards sig of his V


----------



## tzorrot

After a few days of listening i can say that songs are pretty catchy and are good. It is stupid to expect anything else from a person who wrote tons of songs and knows how to make a good one. I'm not sure i will become a fan of this kind of music if the band continues with electronis. I just dislike this kind of leading electronics in metal. It was perfect in Deluhi while being on background and while the guitar of Leda was leading all the way across all songs. I just don't like it when you remove electronics from the song, and it becomes empty and blank.


----------



## GraemeH

I only mind the electronics because they seem to have pushed the guitars down in the mix to make room for them... It's a very "un-raw" sound, after a particularly "raw" sound from Deluhi and Undivide... The guitars sound almost like a supporting instrument only.
Even in the guitar breakdown at 2m50s in Last Scene, the drums are totally over-powering the guitar.

They're well enough written catchy songs. I just wanna hear some guitar


----------



## Cyn__Theia

I'm going to just get straight to the point and say that I love Locus. Song has been stuck in my head for days now.

<3 \m/


----------



## H_SL

Does anybody have lyrics for LOCUS?


----------



## Samacle

That is indeed an 8 string ibanez


----------



## bnzboy

I am surprised to see Leda with an Ibanez 8 string guitar. I am sure Leda picked it because he liked it but you would think ESP would hook him up with a nice 8 string model (with a bit of customization). also no Cygnus in sight..


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Leda is waiting for the year long turnaround for a custom ESP 8 to arrive, and the Ibanez could just be an emergency backup when an ESP 8 wasn't available, or maybe Leda prefers Ibby 8s?

Not sure to be honest, but not the first time that's happened. Yuki was using a stock Horizon 7 during Acid Black Cherry shows before he got his custom lizard V 7 string.


----------



## bnzboy

I am glad Leda can go ahead and use other brands and not limited by his endorsement deal/contract with ESP.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Also note that Locus seems to incorporate the killswitch during the solo, which the Iron Label 8 can necessitate. Off the top of my head, I can't think of a stock ESP that has a killswitch without going custom.

Again I could be wrong.


----------



## bnzboy

Just saw Babymetal in Toronto.. wish Leda was there but Ohmura & Mikio killed it! Both of them were using Kemper via cabs. Wish guitar solos were louder (or cut through the mix better) but I guess in the end 3 girls' voice is more important overall for Babymetal. Next time hopefully I will be able to see Leda in action!


----------



## Samacle

Looks like aggy has been enjoying some FED...


----------



## H_SL

Did any of you try to recreate Leda's tone in BIAS?


----------



## tzorrot

Looks like Leda got fully into 8 strings


----------



## JohnIce

H_SL said:


> Did any of you try to recreate Leda's tone in BIAS?



No, but I've tried with some other modeling gear. I think his tone is getting more generic these days, but in the Deluhi days, a JCM800 and an off-axis mic on the cab would be the most important aspects of his tone I'd say. Probably a little closer to the edge than the cap. An on-axis mic, regardless of what model or what cab it's on, will never give you that "hollow" tone. Unless of course it's blended with an off-axis one (or a room mic, back mic or something like that). Scooping out some 420Hz is probably a good idea too, at least if it's a 4x12 with V30's.

Given his super hot pickups, you might want to boost the JCM a little as it's a fairly low gain amp.

- edit - Toontracks' EZMix software is actually not too bad for a Leda/Gazette-esque tone.


----------



## Reneguitario

As some of you may know (And by some, I mean Tsumiya), I started tabbing out Deluhi songs that didn't have tabs. Here's one that I think is okay for release - Living Dead. The only parts that really got me are the parts that use a tremolo (I don't own a guitar with a working trem anymore) and the bits at the end. GP5 and GPX. Feel free to modify and upload wherever.


----------



## H_SL

Reneguitario said:


> As some of you may know (And by some, I mean Tsumiya), I started tabbing out Deluhi songs that didn't have tabs. Here's one that I think is okay for release - Living Dead. The only parts that really got me are the parts that use a tremolo (I don't own a guitar with a working trem anymore) and the bits at the end. GP5 and GPX. Feel free to modify and upload wherever.


----------



## tzorrot

Reneguitario said:


> As some of you may know (And by some, I mean Tsumiya), I started tabbing out Deluhi songs that didn't have tabs. Here's one that I think is okay for release - Living Dead. The only parts that really got me are the parts that use a tremolo (I don't own a guitar with a working trem anymore) and the bits at the end. GP5 and GPX. Feel free to modify and upload wherever.



I'll be waiting for Two Hurt, cause that is the one i'm dreaming to play for a long time, thanx


----------



## Samacle

Birthday tweet


----------



## tzorrot

Samacle said:


>


I'm suprised how often Leda jumps from one guitar to another and back. It is going to be pretty hard to follow learning his chords while he's jumping between 6 strings to 7 and 8.


----------



## tzorrot

In case someone wanted to play Recall song. Only riffs, i'm to deaf to pick up solo parts. Don't mind drums, they are there just to make it easier for me to write that all down. https://www.sendspace.com/file/4pbns2


----------



## Samacle

*Insert pun about recalling the past here*



There was another version of this on youtube but this one isn't flipped so it doesn't confuse me.


----------



## tzorrot

Samacle said:


> *Insert pun about recalling the past here*
> 
> 
> 
> There was another version of this on youtube but this one isn't flipped so it doesn't confuse me.



I did stumbled upon another video from this show, with some solo Leda playing. Don't actually remember where i saw it.


----------



## tzorrot

So, guys, i've been checking aroung Guitar Rig 5 and trying to recreate Leda's tone from Vandalicks DVD, and as expected nothing really good came out of my mind since i'm not good at replicating something. This preset is the maximum that i've managed to do so far, and it is obviously far from what we can hear in those demonstrations. I've been using l500l for this, and maybe this is the reason i can't finish it. So i'd be glad if someone agrees to help with this, i'm sure many of you would be interested in Leda's preset.
Anyway, here is a link for what i've managed to do:
https://www.sendspace.com/file/byg3wq


----------



## Samacle

A bunch of photos:


----------



## tzorrot

tzorrot said:


> I did stumbled upon another video from this show, with some solo Leda playing. Don't actually remember where i saw it.


And here it is, solo of Recall from different angle, and the ending of Two hurt.
GRAVE SEED @


----------



## Samacle

Teru posted this:






Leda also mentioned that he worked on some songs for an anime called 'show by rock'


----------



## tzorrot

Back again with a tab, i wonder why i didn't posted it before since it was on my hdd for a pretty long time and it is really simple. Anyway - *No Salvation (Remix)* as heard in Blitzkrieg live.
https://www.sendspace.com/file/t9zs7e

And one more, a first version of *Yomi no Yazuri ha* song, when Leda was still playing in C#. Sadly without solo:
https://www.sendspace.com/file/ani2wi


----------



## tzorrot

Anyone speaking Japanese? Do Juri and Aggy do something together? https://twitter.com/Aggy_neutral/status/619442923659091968


----------



## Samacle




----------



## Samacle

Supported at the Acid Black Cherry shows on the 23rd and 30th of August






Setlist from July:






And finally...

Album announcement

Also I believe a pv has just been recorded.


----------



## Samacle

More info 















Yes that is actually leda on the right...


Track List:
01. &#26989; - Karmar -
02. Cry My Name From The Light
03. Memorize
04. The War Went
05. Blank
06. Illest
07. I'm a Human Just Like You
08. &#19968;&#32311;
09. &#34563;&#27671;&#27004;
10. Super Moon
11. LAST SCENE

Link

Edit: Almost forgot this


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Leda on a Strandberg?


----------



## H_SL

Oh, why the hell not? Pffft! Easy! Let's shredj0nt the .... out of this one aswell.


----------



## bnzboy

I personally think Leda looks better with short(er) hair than long hair (ie. long pony tail). Stoked for some more FED!

p.s. The album cover screams "dub-synth-metal"

p.s II. Strandberg Guitar twitted Leda as a "former" Babymetal guitarist. So it is official that he left BM? Sorry I don't keep up with Leda news as I used to anymore


----------



## aesthyrian

I don't think Leda has played with Baby Metal for some time, he's just too busy with Deluhi and his other projects I would assume. Maybe he plays the Japan dates only?


----------



## GraemeH

No still Ohmura and Mikio in Japan, and an 8-stringer called Isao is now a third guitarist on the BabyMetal books, so it doesn't look like they will even use Leda as a back-up.


----------



## Samacle

Album preview is up:



Really endj0yed it.

Whoa where did that typo come from


----------



## Static

Djenty, but still very much Leda. I dig it.


----------



## Reneguitario

What is that, Drop F#? Goddamn. xD


----------



## GraemeH

Nice, I'm digging that more than the two previous tracks where the guitars were buried in the back.


----------



## H_SL

Brutal.


----------



## Samacle

What will that sound like?

Gear, gear n&#822;e&#822;v&#822;e&#822;r&#822; always changes


----------



## Reneguitario

Cry My Name From The Dark PV


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

A little too djent by the numbers (j-djent) and the songwriting isn't as strong as Deluhi/Undivide, but still awesome. The solo is undeniably Leda.


----------



## JohnIce

Ugh, Djent-Kei... how the mighty have fallen  The solo was excellent, but I don't think I'll be able to stomach this band. I'll just wait for Leda's next project


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

JohnIce said:


> Ugh, Djent-Kei... how the mighty have fallen  The solo was excellent, but I don't think I'll be able to stomach this band. I'll just wait for Leda's next project



Admittedly I was in the same boat when I first heard Deluhi in 2008. It took me 2 years to warm up to them to be honest. 

For this, I'll reserve my judgement until the album comes out.


----------



## JohnIce

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Admittedly I was in the same boat when I first heard Deluhi in 2008. It took me 2 years to warm up to them to be honest.
> 
> For this, I'll reserve my judgement until the album comes out.



True, Deluhi always had a lot of metalcore tropes that I never cared for, then again I was never as allergic to metalcore as I am to djent  But in all fairness, this forum is what's ruined it for me, I'm sure there's still people out there who think it's fresh and interesting. Much like I just heard about Vaporwave and thought it was super cool but realized everybody who knows about it is already sick of it


----------



## GraemeH

Dunno why anyone would care if you can pick out some djent tropes, all I care about is do I enjoy listening (and I do). Over-done genre tropes are only an issue when the entire song/film/whatever is comprised of them to the point where there's nothing of original merit.

The only negatives about that song for me are the vocals being very typical j-rock and the guitars are still mixed down a bit far in the background for my liking.

Banging tune, though.

*digs out 8 string*


----------



## JohnIce

GraemeH said:


> Dunno why anyone would care if you can pick out some djent tropes...
> 
> ...The only negatives about that song for me are the vocals being *very typical j-rock*...





So basically all tropes are equal, but some tropes are more equal than others?


----------



## GraemeH

JohnIce said:


> So basically all tropes are equal, but some tropes are more equal than others?



See:



> comprised of them to the point where there's nothing of original merit.



I don't hear anything unique in the vocals alone. I hear unique things in the song overall and the guitar playing.


----------



## JohnIce

Aight, well I just disagree then. To me this song is not "some djent tropes", it's straight up bandwagoning to my ears and it ruins the experience for me regardless of whatever pieces of originality may still be in there for you to enjoy. Did not mean for this to become an argument, but there you go.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

JohnIce said:


> Aight, well I just disagree then. To me this song is not "some djent tropes", it's straight up bandwagoning to my ears and it ruins the experience for me regardless of whatever pieces of originality may still be in there for you to enjoy. Did not mean for this to become an argument, but there you go.



To be fair, let's not beat around the bush here. J-Rock, particularly a lot of what's happening now, has been bandwagoning the west for a long time now. The last few Gazette albums haven't been all too great since with the extra dubstep elements added. And then you have Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas, all over the tail end of the autotuned crabcore train. One OK Rock's most recent album was pretty much a typical pop punk rock album, ok John Feldman was largely responsible for that, but the point still stands. 

This is from a guy who's been listening to Japanese music for over 25 years, maybe because I'm getting older now, but I've been really critical with a lot of what's coming out lately. 

Listening to it again, I'm hearing more of Leda's writing style. The savage thrash, a lot of the lead fills, the usual melodic choruses (albeit not as strong as Deluhi's best), presented in a more modernised metal. Of all the songs we've heard so far, this is the only one overtly djent influenced. It's no different to how Deluhi and Undivide adding metalcore and thrash elements, the latter less J-Rock and more ferocious.

Again, we'll see when the album comes out. Though for me, it's gonna be tough to top Undivide...


----------



## JohnIce

Bloody_Inferno said:


> To be fair, let's not beat around the bush here. J-Rock, particularly a lot of what's happening now, has been bandwagoning the west for a long time now. The last few Gazette albums haven't been all too great since with the extra dubstep elements added. And then you have Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas, all over the tail end of the autotuned crabcore train. One OK Rock's most recent album was pretty much a typical pop punk rock album, ok John Feldman was largely responsible for that, but the point still stands.
> 
> This is from a guy who's been listening to Japanese music for over 25 years, maybe because I'm getting older now, but I've been really critical with a lot of what's coming out lately.
> 
> Listening to it again, I'm hearing more of Leda's writing style. The savage thrash, a lot of the lead fills, the usual melodic choruses (albeit not as strong as Deluhi's best), presented in a more modernised metal. Of all the songs we've heard so far, this is the only one overtly djent influenced. It's no different to how Deluhi and Undivide adding metalcore and thrash elements, the latter less J-Rock and more ferocious.
> 
> Again, we'll see when the album comes out. Though for me, it's gonna be tough to top Undivide...



I don't see anything wrong with foreign influence, I'm all about hippie global art exchange and so on. I'm absolutely not bashing FED for not sounding stereotypically "japanese" enough, or for being different from Deluhi or Undivide. It's literally just the djent clichés that get me in this case, I'm incredibly tired of them and have been for a few years already. The main riff of Cry My Name From The Dark sounds straight out of ye olde Misha songbook to me and could have been written by plenty of much less imaginative Periphery fanboys on this very forum, not Leda. That bothers me, because listening to Deluhi or Undivide, Leda's style and tone was unmistakable. This is not, to me. 

There are hordes of japanese bands who use too many VK clichés for my taste too, so where the clichés originate geographically doesn't really make a difference to me.

- edit - Btw, I always love The GazettE and dubstep or not doesn't bother me


----------



## H_SL

T0tally diggin' it, th0. Not diggin' those white shoes xD Beast bass/guitar semi-solo, beast guitar solo.


----------



## Static

Seems like the djent trend caught on pretty late in japan.

Trendy or not i think the music in itself is pretty good, i just think we've been spoiled by the amount of djent bands that have emerged over the past few years.

The new song is pretty "djenty" but like i mentioned before its still very much Leda. It's got the Jrock charm.

Lotta nice melodies,runs and fills that he usually does,and was Leda thumping?lol. 

I think the song is good but whats holding it back is the poor mix.


----------



## aesthyrian

I like it! You guys can have fun arguing about djent or whatever.


----------



## tzorrot

Sounds like someone is too much into animals as leaders :\
Anyway, I din't liked much this song. Simply because I've heard it all already, this kind of riffs and this kind of vocal. I don't even remember how it sounds after i close the tab with video. I guess i've lost my interest in Leda's works after hearing first songs of Undivide. I hope he'll find his listeners, because he's really tallented and deserves attention.

And I think will go watching what Juri and Aggy will come up with.


----------



## Reneguitario

I'm still not sure if I like the vocalist. Maybe he'll grow on me like Spencer Sotello did, but I don't really see that happening for a while.


----------



## H_SL

He's not the most original vocalist, not yet, but he surely fits in. Let's give him some time, he'll become awesome.


----------



## Tsumiya

I definitely heard the animals as leaders around in some of the songs which isnt bad imo. To me animals as leaders has the best & interesting grasp of progressive metal, but its all subjective. Their songs always trick me & make me think where as almost every other prog metal band i can always pick out whats going to happen and are rarely surprised.

having some of that AAL flavor in leda's arsenal is amazing I think. Cannot wait to hear the tracks in full.


----------



## bnzboy

It might take some time for me to get used to Leda's djent style songs; just when I thought Leda was moving away from VKei he comes right back at it. 

Deluhi blew my mind away when I first discovered the band and Undivide was a life changing album for me. 

One can only wish for Leda to put out an all instrument solo album; Undivide style.


----------



## H_SL

I wonder if there will be a Cygnusdjent DVD.


----------



## Samacle

360 degree video of the PV, works on the YouTube mobile application and chrome only as far as I know:


----------



## Reneguitario

I just finished listening to the entirety of Tonick Dizain. At first, my gripe was the overuse of the electronic elements, but I got over that. Now my problem is the mix of said electronic elements; they drown out the other instruments. I enjoyed "Ray of Hope". The other songs were hit and miss for me. The breakdown in "I'm human just like you" was hilarious though. *shrug*


----------



## Samacle

Some shots from the ABC shows:
















more shots here: 1 2
3












Doesn't help the cockstock GAS...


----------



## H_SL

Finished listening to Tonick Dizain too. I gotta say... It's way better than I thought! Blank Space is so badass and his English o_o. Ray Of Hope is wow. Illest is very funky heavy, in some part Girugamesh-ish IMHO. Super Moon reminded me of Lion King xD don't ask me why. Overall a great first album which won't be collecting dust for a very long time. Time to save some money for a fan fret guitar

and:


----------



## kamello

I remember a post I read somewhere around here that said something like 

''Japan is always a few years behind music compared to the west, but when they cath on they just take the .... to another level or add their own flair'' 

Im not well versed in japanese music (just listen to a few usual bands; Galneryus, toe, Dir En Grey, Leda's projects, and anime OST's) but IMO, it happened with nu-metal, with metalcore (uhmm DELUHI  ?), and now with dj0nt. Still gotta give the album a few more spins, but so far im loving this.
And god, Im getting so tempted with the idea of buying an 8 string and just keep that and a sixer...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

kamello said:


> I remember a post I read somewhere around here that said something like
> 
> ''Japan is always a few years behind music compared to the west, but when they cath on they just take the .... to another level or add their own flair''
> 
> Im not well versed in japanese music (just listen to a few usual bands; Galneryus, toe, Dir En Grey, Leda's projects, and anime OST's) but IMO, it happened with nu-metal, with metalcore (uhmm DELUHI  ?), and now with dj0nt. Still gotta give the album a few more spins, but so far im loving this.
> And god, Im getting so tempted with the idea of buying an 8 string and just keep that and a sixer...



That was probably me who said that. 

I still haven't heard Tonick Dizain yet but let's put it this way, I'm strongly considering ordering an Ibanez IR fanned 8 just because... Leda.


----------



## Samacle

Found the videos for the acid black cherry show, not the greatest quality though:

Yes hiro solo at 3:30

Spell Magic leda solo at 2:40

Adult Black Cat leda and hiro at 2:15

&#12456;&#12473;&#12488;&#12456;&#12512; leda solo at 3:00


----------



## JohnIce

A Horizon 7 with a cockstock used to be my holy grail for many years... would have considered doing all kinds of immoral favors for that guitar 5 years ago 

Great to see Leda with ABC! Always been a massive fan of Yasu.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Love the ABC footage. Considering how much I love Janne and everything Yasu does, Leda just fits right in. And he gets to duel with Hiro. 

And that cockstock Horizon 7...


----------



## Samacle




----------



## H_SL

What's with the piece of wood between the pickups on his Strand?


----------



## JohnIce

H_SL said:


> What's with the piece of wood between the pickups on his Strand?



It's popular with bass players, they feel it helps when playing fast cause your fingers don't dive in between the strings. I could see how it might be nice for picking too, but I think most people who use them do it for finger style playing.


----------



## Samacle

Gear run through:


----------



## BornToLooze

Just wondering, has anyone else gotten around to tabbing out any more Deluhi songs? I know Reneguitario was working on some.


----------



## Reneguitario

Not I. I've been spending the past few months learning music theory/piano and mixing, for my own music. Once I get a significant chunk of my EP out of the way, I'll go back to tabbing Deluhi songs. Sorry!


----------



## Samacle

New single "Inhale" releases alongside a live DVD on the 23rd of March.

Inhale
DZRCD-004
2016/3/2
&#65509;1200

Track listing&#65306;
01. Inhale
02. False

&#65309;&#65309;&#65309;
DVD
LIVEIZAIN 2015 - DIZAINISM -
DZRVD-001
2016/3/23
&#65509;4800

Track listing:
&#12316;opening SE&#12316;
01. Cry My Name From The Light
02. Memorize
03. Blank Space
04. LOCUS
*05. Paradoxxx&#65308;drums solo&#65310;
06. The left hook of Waccha&#65308;drums solo&#65310;
07. White Hole&#65308;guitar solo&#65310;*
08. &#19968;&#32311;
09. &#34563;&#27671;&#27004;
10. Illest
11. I'm a Human Just Like You
12. The War Went On
&#65308;encore&#65310;
13. Super Moon
14. LAST SCENE

Trailer:



Leda mentioned on Twitter that Inhale is a continuation of The Farthest.


----------



## Samacle

Inhale PV release:



Edit:

Leda featured in credits for new babymetal album






No rain no rainbow has already featured in the budokan live DVD but this is the first studio version. 
It's a slow ballad with a great solo.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Animals As Leda... that was more djentier than the last PV. 

But you know what, I enjoyed that. The chorus and solo are definitely highlights.


----------



## tzorrot

He said that Inhale was a continuation of The Farthest. Dunno. I think with Juri's vocal this song would sound much better.


----------



## Samacle

360° Version of Inhale




Will be featuring in the may edition of young guitar magazine.


Played support for Bull Zeichen 88 10th aniversary













Details confirmed about participation in the new Babymetal album
Track 1 - Road of Resistance: Bass
Track 5 - Amore: Guitar, Bass
Track 10 - No Rain No Rainbow: Arranger, Guitar, Bass


----------



## H_SL

From strandberg Twitter

https://twitter.com/strandbergGuit/status/718083634310217730


----------



## Samacle

Some scans of the last issue of young guitar magazine















Recording with Uroboros:













Working on something with Juri...


----------



## H_SL

Samacle said:


>





Is it me or is FALSE demonstration sped up?  Or is he moving so fast I can't follow.....?


----------



## Cyn__Theia

H_SL said:


> Is it me or is FALSE demonstration sped up?  Or is he moving so fast I can't follow.....?



It doesn't seem like it's edited or sped up to me. Just Leda's legato execution, arpeggio and alternate picking mastery, and right hand/pick control. 

Thanks for isolating this in your post though. I can't believe this demonstration video slipped by me, seeing as how I a good portion of my thought on a day-to-day basis is preoccupied with the "solo" section of Inhale.


----------



## Samacle

Uroboros rehearsal rig










New recording tools










EMGs in all strandbergs now





Ohmura convinced him to try V-picks


----------



## jvms

Samacle said:


> Some scans of the last issue of young guitar magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man, could you or someone else in this thread translate the page where he talks about EQing? Is that how the guitars are being treated in the album?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Samacle said:


>




Bit more towards the old school Deluhi/Undivide sound, and it's awesome.


----------



## H_SL

That's really something else, again with sexy solo :] I'm excited to see where it will go


Brutal basscore, brutal basscore and sexy solos


----------



## Samacle

Some non-Leda related Deluhi news






Vocal: Juri (ex-DELUHI)
Guitar: Sakai Hiroaki (&#37202;&#20117;&#27915;&#26126 (12012)
Guitar: John (&#12376;&#12423;&#12435 (ex-Sel'm)
Bass: Aggy (ex-DELUHI)
Drums: KAJI (ex-REIGN)

ZERO MIND INFINITY OFFICIAL WEB SITE


----------



## Cyn__Theia

Really anxious to hear their sound. Much anticipation.!


----------



## H_SL

What if there will be a Two-Man tour with FED? lol
DELUHI reunites for encore to play Orion Once Again.. once again *grin*


----------



## Samacle

Leda now has an Instagram account

Some rehearsal rigs for the luz shows:





Trying out the Kemper





Eventually settling on the axe fx





Hiroto's rig












He held a small Q&A session on twitter, here's the full thing
Favourite clean amps: Matchless & Divided by 13 amps
Uses 9-46 for 6 stringers (not sure if standard or drop C)
d'addario and elixir strings are preferred
Axe > Kemper
Tries to play at least 8 hours a day
Favourite guitarist is Nuno
Uses Eric Johnson Jazz iii 
His secret to working alot is not sleeping


----------



## bnzboy

Leda never ceases to surprise me. Been listening to Inhale and Weight of Sins and they sound amazing. Fabulous combination of the guitar and the bass. Very cool. 

Also this guy LOVES his curry


----------



## Samacle

New strandberg j7 prototype






Going with duncans for this one











Will be participating in the new Matenrou opera mini album


----------



## ArtDecade

Sound From USA? What in the wold is that...?


----------



## BornToLooze

ArtDecade said:


> Sound From USA? What in the wold is that...?



All I can find on Google is that it _might _be an overdrive.


----------



## H_SL

Oh, that's Ibanez SK10, a sort of an OD or a Tube Screamer... A rare JP only pedal.


----------



## granamstrong

Hello guys
It been a while since I posted on this thread 
After listening all summer to Vandalism & Far east dizain new album. I am a Leda fanboy again !

Since Leda music and tone has such an important place in my life, and I "need" a new guitar,
I am almost set to buy an Edwards Cygnus (or maybe the ESP version, only if the neck is perfect for me)

So can someone measure the neck thickness on the ESP version ?
(at the 1st fret & the 12 fret)
And also the the width at the nut ? 
I guess it's [1-11/16 = 42.86mm]

Thanks guys !


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Didn't catch this before but....




Samacle said:


> Will be participating in the new Matenrou opera mini album



That's freaking awesome! I've lost touch with what's going on in the Matenrou Opera camp but have they replaced Aizi yet?


----------



## Samacle

Also a tweet indicating that he participated in the Danganronpa 3 song Dead or Lie

For summersonic he played for both Acid black cherry and Babymetal



Some FED live pics:


















Drum Cams:
I'm a human just like you
The war went on


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I've lost touch with what's going on in the Matenrou Opera camp but have they replaced Aizi yet?



https://www.jrocknews.com/2016/09/m...n-in-their-new-mini-album-phoenix-rising.html

Good chance he's doing the full tour as well. 

..while at the same time, he's paying with Aya Kamiki. Sweet.


----------



## bnzboy

I am assuming Leda is no longer going to tour with Babymetal? Man I would go and see Leda live in a heartbeat if he ever comes back to Toronto..


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

bnzboy said:


> I am assuming Leda is no longer going to tour with Babymetal? Man I would go and see Leda live in a heartbeat if he ever comes back to Toronto..



Yes. He's got a fair bit on his plate with Far East Dizain, Luz, Aya Kamiki and whatever else, and now adding a fill in spot with Matenrou Opera.


----------



## Samacle

New FED single announced December 28th






Solo for the new mix of Last Scene

Leda did actually play for Babymetal at Tokyo Dome Black Night, but any overseas tours seem unlikely for now.

Video with the singer of Wagakki band


More videos with Yuko














Demonstration for Strandberg at Tokyo Guitar Show


----------



## Reneguitario




----------



## zerofocus

Reneguitario said:


>




Been looking forward to finally hear something from these guys

Suffice to say this is exactly what I wanted

They remind me of a blend between poppy deluhi and FACT (both of which I was a fan of)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

That Zero Mind Infinity song isn't too bad. Though to be honest I wasn't expecting anything groundbreaking. Yeah, agreed it was satisfying enough. 

Also Leda's Cygnus is now off the ESP artist page. Looks like he's fully jumped ship to Strandberg. Looking forward to see what kind of guitars he'd come up with in the future.


----------



## Samacle

Also looks like I was wrong about touring with Babymetal, following videos from the RHCP tour:













With Ola Strandberg













source


----------



## Tsumiya

You guys should check out the band Jiluka =V They are obviously inspired by deluhi a good bit. Their song twisted pain is literally a spiritual successor to hybrid truth lol. Even with the screaming bit at the very end that ends the song. I found all of their current tracks to be pretty enjoyable. 

On a Leda note I am also super excited to see where Leda's new guitar partnership works out. I imagine he went to ESP first about 7 / 8 string options but couldnt come up with anything that fits what he wants.


----------



## Samacle




----------



## Samacle

Dizainerve releasing may 24th

1. INVISIBLE WOUNDS
2. Counterfeit Virtue
3. Disgracer
4. izayoi
5. Fragments
6. Octagram


----------



## Gio18

Fragments sounded so much like deluhi.... I miss them


----------



## scion26

Hiya....uhh....Im back?


----------



## jvms

scion26 said:


> Hiya....uhh....Im back?




Amazing! Can you tell us what you are doing to get that snap on some of the notes? Is it an EQ or technique thing?


----------



## scion26

jvms said:


> Amazing! Can you tell us what you are doing to get that snap on some of the notes? Is it an EQ or technique thing?



It's more of a fundamental tonal thing. A snappy twangy high output pickup (Bill Lawrence), a distortion pedal that keep that snappy twangy tonality well (Friedman BE-OD), and a marshall.

With a setup like that, any EQ will not affect the snappiness of the tone, because it's fundamentally a setup to do that kind of sound. EQ are just used for balancing the sonic spectrum to make it sounds, well, "balanced".

Other than that, technique affect a lot too. Pick hard and strong (without affecting the pitch).

It's been quite sometime I've been on sevenstring.org....sure does feel weird.


----------



## GraemeH

Great playing and tone - I have a guitar with a Bill Lawrence L500 XL and a valve Marshall and I can't say I've got it sounding as good as that sort of clear bright gain.

The gold on white of the Cygnus is still so pretty.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dammit I wish I knew this sooner...



Legend Guitarist: Apparently this is a G3/Generation Axe style team up. They had a gig last December, and I believe a few more this month. And the lineup is stellar:

Leda (Far East Dizain)
Reno (ex Vivid)
You (Janne Da Arc)
Akihide (Breakerz)
Koji (ALvino)

Backing musicians:

Bass: Natchin (21g, ex Siam Shade)
Keys: Miyako Keiichi (Rayflower)
Drums: Buru (ex DuelJewel) 


Reading through reviews and reports, the sets were ordered as above with intro and outro jams. 

Leda played a bunch of FED songs like Inhale, Cry My Name For The Night, and the Undivide instrumental White Hole, before doing a jam with Reno.

Reno played mostly his instrumental stuff off his solo album, including a rippoff/homage to Satch named Boogie.  Still, he's a killer guitarist and needs more attention. Koji and You got up for a few jams. 

You -  My favorite of the 5, and about damn time he's doing something substantial. All songs off his 3 solo albums and got Leda and Reno for the song Awakening... something I would've killed to see. 

Akihide's set was mostly acoustic (with real time looping) but had some electric stuff as well. While he's not known to be as technical as the rest, he can keep up just fine (playing with Acid Black Cherry helps). His set got all 5 guitarists for an acoustic jam. 

Koji is the guy I know least about. Not totally familiar with Alvino, but from what I heard from his playing, he's pretty solid. He also got Leda and Akihide up for a song. 

After the 5 sets, all 5 guitarists got up and went on a shredfest over a bunch of Christmas carols.  

The recent Legend Guitarist line up is a bit different. Leda and Akihide don't seem to be a part of it, and newcomer Takayuki Arai (Liplich) whom I'm not too familiar with, has joined, leaving it a 4 guitar lineup. Also Shuji (Janne Da Arc) is behind the kit. 


Bloody hell that's a lot of talent on the bill and it would've been astounding to see live.


----------



## Samacle




----------



## scion26

I know this is mostly unrelated to this thread, but this is something that should interest u guys.

I just did a collab cover with a friend from Japan, and I'm not using any typical Cygnus.....

I was luckily to be able to get my hands on a second-hand Cygnus-SN (real ESP, of coz), which "might" be formerly owned by Leda.

Hope this interest u guys.


----------



## jvms

scion26 said:


> I know this is mostly unrelated to this thread, but this is something that should interest u guys.
> 
> I just did a collab cover with a friend from Japan, and I'm not using any typical Cygnus.....
> 
> I was luckily to be able to get my hands on a second-hand Cygnus-SN (real ESP, of coz), which "might" be formerly owned by Leda.
> 
> Hope this interest u guys.




Sounding pretty good, man! Can you tell us the story on the guitar?


----------



## scion26

jvms said:


> Sounding pretty good, man! Can you tell us the story on the guitar?



As u guys know from very old post from this thread, Cygnus-SN is a special custom order and it costs like 6000 USD. It wasn't a "common" model in any sense and nobody knows u can order it from ESP. It was like a secret product from a secret menu from McDonalds.

We have this online music store called Digimart, which in Japan we use it as "database" on what guitar just got shipped in at what shop in Japan.

As I remember, around last year of August, there was a second hand guitar called "ESP custom Snapper" was added at the Digimart page of ESP technical house, which is a ESP store in Japan. And when I looked at the pictures, it was a Cygnus-SN with Leda's signature at the back of the headstock.

I was having some extra cash at the moment, at it only costs like....2000 USD.

So I was like,


And bought the damn thing.

And become one of the rare owner of this rare guitar.

I talked with the shopkeeper at ESP technical house, they haven't told me who is the former owner of this guitar, but it "might" be Leda since they won't tell me even if I asked, which I did. And I did some research, the EMG loaded Cygnus-SN that Leda "was" (that is another story) using might be a different guitar than the one he used at Undivide, which has Bill Lawrence, and might be the one Im holding right now.

In full honesty, this guitar is not as good at the normal FB type Cygnus. It doesn't resonate as much as the FB type Cygnus (might be the finish?), and it sounds thinner than the FB type Cygnus in a sense of natural overtones. However, it is a very snappy/straty guitar with some Bill Lawrence/Cygnus-esque qualities, and it works really well on mainstream music more than the FB type Cygnus because it sits in mix very easily, due to not having too much natural overtones like the normal FB type Cygnus.

In other words, Cygnus-SN is really designed as a "work" guitar, and the FB type is really an "all rock" guitar.


----------



## bnzboy

Just been listening to Dizainerve for the fourth time in a row and oh man oh man... I get the same goosebumps I got when I heard Deluhi/Undivide for the first time. This has Leda all over the album and I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Schwarzwind

You could order almost any ESP you see an artist is rocking.

I've inquired the same dealer I ordered my ESP Crying Star Rebel and ESP Cygnus from in the past about ordering the purple ESP K7 Fleur I of Kyrie (NoGod).

ESP told him the usual "it'll be $5k and 4 months wait...".

This was when Deluhi was still around

I've also asked if I could have ESP build me a 24 fret Cygnus. ESP's response to my dealer was...

"The Cygnus is Leda's signature model, so they would have to have his permission to customize it because the neck pickup would need to be moved back, and the lower horn scooped back more...And it would cost $6k with a 4-5 months build time".

Obviously none of that ever happened. Ever since I've been neck deep with American guitar brands (PRS, Gibson, Fender, Ernie Ball).

Since I live in the U.S they are easier to get and cheaper too. And with CITES kicking around customs, it has gotten a bit tough to get stuff over.


----------



## bnzboy

Schwarzwind said:


> "it'll be $5k and 4 months wait...".
> 
> "(...)And it would cost $6k with a 4-5 months build time".



Wow I had no idea they could build one so quickly. I was assuming around 1 year wait time. 

But now I guess Cygus is no longer available since Leda seems to be departed with ESP and staying with Strandberg instead.


----------



## BornToLooze

bnzboy said:


> Wow I had no idea they could build one so quickly. I was assuming around 1 year wait time.
> 
> But now I guess Cygus is no longer available since Leda seems to be departed with ESP and staying with Strandberg instead.



If you google ESP Cygnus it still takes you to the page, but it's not on the artist page unless I'm overlooking it.

http://www.espguitars.co.jp/artist/leda/

I hope they don't stop making them because my dumbass sold my Edwards and I'd like to get another one.


----------



## bnzboy

Looks like Leda is experimenting with JVM or maybe he is using it as a poweramp for the Axefx:


----------



## bnzboy

Leda playing/copying IKUO's slap video clip that he posted on his IG:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BbHutcZFH-C/?taken-by=leda_cygnus

Ikuo's clip:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BbBS-qPARWh/?taken-by=ikuobass


----------



## BornToLooze

Just saw this on Youtube,


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ Yeah they released that with a brand new song. They're also doing a one off reunion gig in April, but after immediately selling out, they added an extra show. I think scion26 already covered that new song, because, of course.

I already posted this on the Janne Da Arc thread, but Leda's also been involved with Legend Guitarist, basically Japanese G3 but about 1 or 2 more dudes.



Leda, You (Janne Da Arc) and Reno (ex Vivid) have been the most consistent members. This is awesome as that's 2 of my favorite J-Rock guitarists rocking together, and it's awesome to see You doing anything. He's been rocking more 7s lately and I know he's recently got himself an 8 string as well.


----------



## BornToLooze

Ya, I saw that it had already been released, but I figured it would be worth posting in this thread. It's really the only way I have to keep up with anything J-Metal.


----------



## bnzboy

Welp.. just found out that Far East Dizain is no more since last summer


----------



## BornToLooze

bnzboy said:


> Welp.. just found out that Far East Dizain is no more since last summer



Any word on anything else?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yeah, Far East Dizain called it quits a while back. Incidentally enough, Deluhi actually reformed to do a one off show just around the same time last year. And yeah, Indra was there and we chatted all night about it. 

As for new music, Juri and Aggy have been busy with Breakin' Holiday.



And outside Babymetal, Leda's been busy himself playing all over Ikuo's latest solo album as well as 2 EPs called Mirage Of Gemini and Cygnus Lake.


----------



## bnzboy

I am glad Leda's been busy! Checked out some of those clips last night and I really hope they are available via Google Play. Would love to hear Undivide reunion stuff as well down the road. That was my favorite project by Leda.


----------



## elj

Hey guys. Long time lurker, first time poster. I'm working on tabbing some of Deluhi and UNDIVIDE's songs on Guitar Pro. Right now I'm decently multitasking my way through Minds Up, Shade, and Revolver Blast_. _Trying to be as accurate as possible to how Leda plays them live. Does anybody have any resources or know how I can get my hands on a pdf of the VANDALICKS or CYGNUSHRED tab books? Ive already watched the youtube videos, but he doesn't go over every riff. 

Doing my best to tab by ear while playing, but it's tough, especially in songs with layered guitars. Will be posting on Songsterr and Ultimate Guitar for the files when I'm done. Just want to bring some more Deluhi guitar greatness to the world.

Cheers,


----------



## BornToLooze

If I remeber right Vandalicks is tabbed out over on Ultimate Guitar


----------

